# Vampire: The Masquerade - Who Wants To Live Forever?



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Game! We will be playing Mon-Fri. Check the board at  least once every 24 hours so that you can keep up with what's going on. I  will be making posts between 4pm and 7pm (and later if need be). If you  are visiting this thread I ask that you please not make any posts if  you are not part of the game.


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 9, 2012)

*Meredith twiddles her thumbs while waiting for the live-game summary*


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Finally found it after a bit of Google-Fu... fortunately it seems I didn't miss much yet.


----------



## izillama (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I just stumbled in to this again myself. Let the games begin!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 11, 2012)

*The City of Angels*

Passionate and fiery, Los Angeles burns with an excitement found in no other city. It has become the center of fashion, art -- and the Anarch Movement. Fifty years ago, the streets ran red with Elder blood, and the anarchs claimed the city for themselves. They stood poised to make it a land unparalleled in Kindred history. 

Now it is unparalleled in violence. The anarchs who swore eternal brotherhood when they drove out the Camarilla have formed gangs and now battle each other nightly for control of the city's neighborhoods. The leaders of the Revolt can only shake their heads in sadness, for their speeches fall on deaf ears. On all sides enemies gather, drooling at the opportunity Los Angeles presents. 

Now in recent months the Camarilla have made large steps towards taking back the city. With the invasion of the Kue'jin, the anarchs were spread too thin and the Camarilla were able to overcome the obstacles that have kept them at bay for so long. An ambitious Ventrue named Victoria St. John has set herself up as Prince with the backing of some powerful elders. Kindred from all over the country have been called to step into the long empty ranks of primogen, justicars, sheriffs and the like. It appears that the Camarilla weren't the only ones who took advantage of the anarchs dropping their defense, the Sabbat have been much more active in the city as of late and rumor has it that a vampire from outside the city is now leading them in their own campaign for control of LA.

*Locations*

The City of Los Angeles itself is divided into several areas, as far as the vampires are concerned. There is south central Los Angeles, which is controlled by Mohammed al-Muthlim and his Crypt’s Sons, while El Hermandad controls East L. A. Louis Fortier oversees West Los Angeles from his estate in Beverly Hills. Very few vampires live in the eastern San Fernando Valley, but many travel there at night to feed. But Downtown, Hollywood and the Hollywood Hills are what most Kindred think of when they think of Los Angeles. With almost 60 vampires living in 55 square miles, this area has one of the greatest concentrations in the United States.

The Downtown area is heavily controlled by the Camarilla. Victoria's estate and corporate tower is located here. There was an agreement between all kindred of the city under anarch rule that this area is a free feeding ground. That agreement still stands under the Camarilla and neonates who are new to the city can come here to feed without worry that they will anger one of the barons or the many gangs. This is also the location of the infamous Succubus Club, the largest Kindred-owned club in the country. Kindred and kine from all walks of life come here to dance, feed, deal drugs and find sex. The “Barony of the Angels,” as they jokingly refer to it, tends to be for those who find gang life unattractive or who are too weak to qualify for, or survive long in, a gang. The intellectuals, fashionplates and politicos are to be found here, as well as the rejects and the crazies.

The other type of Kindred found here is the newcomer. "A Taste of L.A.", the one landmark in Los Angeles known to Kindred the world over, sits on the eastern edge of the barony. Anarchs new to L.A. head there as soon as they hit town, knowing that they will get a friendly welcome and a chance to orient themselves.

The most important Kindred in the barony live in the Hollywood Hills, overlooking either the chaotic streets of Hollywood the quiet, orderly streets of the San Fernando Valley on the other side. Full of small pockets of humanity, the Hills make a perfect haven for Kindred. Most kine here would not find it odd that their neighbors only go out at night; they are themselves engaged in activities far stranger than a little bloodsucking. Toreador elders hunted here before the Revolt, and some of their huge, gloomy mansions still stand. Many of the Toreadors have returned with the coming of the Camarilla.

On the flats below the Hills lies Hollywood, where the bulk of the L.A. vampires make their havens. Harvey Wilcox, a prohibitionist from Kansas who came to L.A. in 1883 and started buying land in the Cahuenga Valley, actually developed Hollywood as a religious community. Mrs. Wilcox christened the place in 1887 after hearing the name from a woman on the
East Coast. At night, Hollywood presents a picture that would totally bewilder the Wilcoxes, and the Gabrielino Indians who used to wander through these same flatlands. East-west streets such as Hollywood Boulevard, the Sunset Strip, Santa Monica Boulevard and Melrose Avenue slash through the darkness. Their garishly lit sidewalks are crowded with punks, junkies, dealers, muggers, pimps, hookers, as well as tourists and honest citizens out for a night on the town. Along the boulevards lie restaurants, nightclubs, tourist traps, leather stores and endless rows of boutiques. Between the streets lie huge pools of darkness, where the muggers prey, the deals go down and the Kindred feed.

One of the most famous sites in Hollywood is The Barn, where The Squaw Man, one of the first films made in Hollywood, was filmed in 1913. Probably the most visible landmark is the Hollywood sign (which originally read “HOLLYWOODLAND, the name of a development being built below the sign) with 50-foot-high letters set on the side of Mt. Lee. Well-known movie and television companies located here include the Nestor Film .Company (Hollywood’s first studio), Paramount, Raleigh, Charlie Chaplin Studios, and
A X (built on the old Vitagraph site). The world-famous Brown Derby restaurant was originally located on the northwest corner of Hollywood and Vine Street. Both the Hollywood Wax Museum and the Max Factor Museum are located here.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks for that, TW. So where are we? Are we picking right up where we left off at the Succubus Club?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 13, 2012)

*Live Game 10/08/12*



Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, TW. So where are we? Are we picking right up where we left off at the Succubus Club?












*OOC:*


Yes, we're picking up right where we left off. Btw, the OOC board is going to stay the same. You can get to it at this link.







9 months have past since the events in Denver. Lacey got Clover and Koln to Los Angeles safely and soon after Clover and Koln were settled, Lacey disappeared. Clover and Koln managed to get a comfortable apartment in Santa Monica. The apartment is above a French restaurant and costs about $1,800 a month without utilities. There are 2 bedrooms and it's small but enough space for the two of them considering that neither one of them has much in the way of furniture.

One particular night on October 28th, 2010, just days before Halloween, Clover is on the computer doing schoolwork for the University of Phoenix and Koln is staring at the wall waiting for it to tell him the meaning of life when there is a knock on the door. Clover opens it to find Lacey. Lacey says "Hi!" and Clover slams the door in her face. Koln opens the door and let's Lacey in. She acts rather oblivious to the fact that they haven't seen her in 9 months! She says that she has received a letter from a vampire named Alex who she knew when she lived in New Orleans, claiming that he was "the love of her life". The letter is requesting that she meet him in a fancy Italian restaurant called Osteria La Buca in Hollywood. The letter encourages her to bring "friends". Clover threatens Lacey that if she leads them on another crazy adventure that makes them have to travel halfway across the country again that she will shove Lacey's pigtails down her throat! They both agree to go and Lacey drives them to the restaurant.

When they get there they find Alex waiting for them in the back of the restaurant with his two ghouls...and an owl. After Lacey glomps him they sit down and he tells them that the reason he sent Lacey the letter is because he fears for his life. In 1995 he created a vampire from a corpse that he found using some of Lacey's Malkavian blood and some Nosferatu blood from a vampire named Phil. He then bound them together using his own Tremere blood. The experiment resulted in a vampire-like creature who was completely insane! Alex tied the monster down and staked him through the heart, leaving him for the sun. But the next night Alex found the stake at his doorstep and the monster had escaped. Going under the name Paracelsus, he has tormented Alex for some time seeking revenge. Alex asks the group if they will destroy Paracelsus as because of his political status in the Tremere clan, he cannot make such a bold move at the moment as he is next in line to become Regent of his chantry. He believes that this might be a plot set by one of his brethren to usurp his position and become Regent themselves. Hew even offers the group $50,000 as a reward for completing this task!

Clover takes some convincing but eventually the group decides to help Alex. Alex tells them that his third ghoul, Meg, is on a reconnaissance mission for him to find a Nosferatu named Gillian who has information regarding Paracelsus and his whereabouts.

During the course of the conversation, Clover and Koln notice the waiter coming to their table with some flaming glasses on his tray. They stop him and he snaps out of some kind of trance he was in. He says he doesn't know why but he thought that Alex had ordered to have glasses of flaming Everclear poured on his head. Koln noticed that the owl didn't do anything when the waiter was approaching either.

The group leaves the restaurant and for some reason they start checking inside the truck for something (I think it was Lacey's dress?). Lacey finds an invitation for a gathering held by the new "Prince of LA" that night at the Succubus Club, the largest night club in California as well as the country. Lacey asks if Clover and Koln would like to come along and get a chance to meet the other vampires in the city. They agree and after finding Lacey's dress, they head back to their haven to change. They do that, and then head for the Succubus Club. On their way there the DJ comes on the radio and announces the trivia question for that night. The prize is $100 cash but for the players it would have given them a shiny new achievement, worth 10xp. The question was "Who was the director of the FBI who authorized the illegal surveillance of Martin Luther King?” The answer was J. Edgar Hoover and nobody got it.

The group arrives at the Succubus Club and they find Alex at the bar with a vampire they have never seen before. She is a Gangrel named Meredith. Lacey gets jealous and demands to know what is going on between Meredith and Alex, Alex says that Meredith has no sire and that he and the Tremere of LA have been offering her a temporary home until she is able to either get accepted into one of the wandering Gangrel packs that roam outside the city or find her own way in vampire society while following the traditions and upholding the masquerade.

Koln wanders off and finds a group of Brujah who are slam-dancing on the main dance floor. The leader of the group introduces himself as Smiling Jack and gives Koln a flyer for a meeting that is taking place after the gathering. He says that it would be in Koln's best interest to attend as they are going to talk about recent events in the city.

Clover and Meredith leave Alex and Lacey at the bar and sit down in a booth with a vampire named "Sir". Sir is dressed like the 6th Doctor with bright mismatching colors, he stands out horribly in the crowd of black-clad goth/punk attire that most of the clubgoers are wearing. Sir is feeding on some drunk humans in the booth. Clover and Meredith ask Sir if he knows a vampire named Gillian and if so, where they could find her. Sir says that nobody has seen Gillian or any of the Nosferatu recently. He does however suggest a place to look though, a bar called The Cave located in Santa Monica. He said to tell the owner/bartender Horace that they know Sir and he will let them into the VIP lounge.

The group gets back together again and it is time for the ceremony to start. Any vampires in the club start to make their way to the upstairs balconies, a popular place for only kindred and maybe a few ghouls and blood dolls. Most humans at the club feel an uneasiness when approaching that area when kindred are up there and tend to stay away, giving them privacy. Clover, Koln, Meredith, Alex, and Lacey all go up to the balcony, they get their first glimpses at the elders and other powerful vampires in the city who can easily wipe a neonate from existence with little effort. They get to meet the Tremere Regent Nicolai "Hi crazy!" and the Malkavian primogen Dr. Alistair Grout.

The ceremony proceeds and the Prince Victoria St. John introduces herself to everyone and announces the Camarilla's presence in the city and what it means for all kindred. She is met with many boos and jeers from certain members of the audience but there seems to be overwhelming support for her and the Camarilla. It is apparent that they have been absent in the city for a long time. Victoria says she hopes to work alongside the Anarchs rather than fight with them. It is safe to say the Anarchs probably feel otherwise.

So after the speech, all of the kindred, especially the elders, go downstairs to rock out to The Cure. This is where we left off, the group is still in the club, the main band has taken stage. Most of the vampires have either started to leave or are listening/dancing to the music. Alex will probably take his leave and Meredith can decide if she wants to stay or not. If she does decide to stay she can follow the other players to wherever they decide to go.


----------



## izillama (Oct 15, 2012)

Clover eyed her companions with a volatile mixture of impatience, boredom, and contempt. Without thinking, her arms came up to cross in front of her chest and she began tapping a black patent kitten heel repeatedly to pass time: One of her unwilling habits. 

What was taking so long!? These people had been doing nothing but staring at each other for what felt like _hours_ doing and saying _nothing_! Were there any thoughts batting around in those undead heads of theirs? Well, _they_ may have an entire afterlife to squander on precious seconds, but time was money to Clover and she was done wasting it. 

Breaking the reverie of her companions, she finally managed to grind out with clipped courtesy, "Well, while this little get-together has been _most_ entertaining, I'm afraid that the good Father and I must take our leave of you, and Lacey here is, unfortunately, our ride. Koln? If you haven't any other plans for this evening, perhaps we could return to the apartment? I'm sure these," she swept over Alex and Meredith with an air of imperious disdain, "_people_ have other things do to than entertain us, yes? Shall we?" 

Clover was well aware of how mocking polite her speech had been, but she felt it was all the better to get her hint across. She wanted _nothing_ to do with these strangers. The sooner they were away from them, the better!









*OOC:*


Though, out of character, I know that Clover is probably about to be dragged to this meeting that Koln was invited to. But hey, I figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 15, 2012)

"Ah, but four-leafed one, you are of ze political animal, no? You should be all about shaking babies, kissing hands, wheeling and dealing. We have been invited by a nice pirate aboard his ship tonight. I would like to make him a prophet by so appearing there, and inquiring into their Christendom, while making nicey-nice with the lawlessly lawful ones."

In other words, Koln suggests meeting with the Anarchs, if you didn't quite catch that.

Koln places Socrates on his shoulder, "This will be my polly."


----------



## izillama (Oct 15, 2012)

Clover tilted her head in understanding, but she was still uneasy about the prospect. She began to speak to Koln as though Alex and Meredith weren't there, "True, Koln, although remember that I _did_just offer to declare ourselves to Prince Victoria tomorrow evening. We don't really know much about these Anarchs; and certainly not any more than we know about the Camarilla. She made it sound as though she doesn't want aggression between the two parties. But in truth, in bending a knee to one while lending an ear to the other, could that not be taken as something treasonous? I think it would be better to tread lightly, especially when we have no footholds here in this city to save us, should we falter."

"Anyway, I know you won't be swayed to avoid this meeting. I wouldn't suggest us staying neutral, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to declare adamantly for the one side while, as said, making sure to play nicely with the other. Only, Koln? Might I suggest, if we _must_ attend, that we do so quietly? We can go and find out more about this city and her vampires, but I think it would be best if we steered clear of drowning with them and stick to our own lifeboat. Yes?"









*OOC:*


In short: Let's go, but Koln had better mind his own business and remember his Camarilla roots.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 15, 2012)

*The Succubus Club*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah, but four-leafed one, you are of ze political animal, no? You should be all about shaking babies, kissing hands, wheeling and dealing. We have been invited by a nice pirate aboard his ship tonight. I would like to make him a prophet by so appearing there, and inquiring into their Christendom, while making nicey-nice with the lawlessly lawful ones."
> 
> In other words, Koln suggests meeting with the Anarchs, if you didn't quite catch that.
> 
> Koln places Socrates on his shoulder, "This will be my polly."




Lacey takes a peanut from a bowl on one of the tables and offers it to Socrates. "Polly want a cracker?"

Socrates takes the peanut and graciously starts munching.

Lacey looks at Koln and Clover, "You care to dance? It's not often that everyone gets together like this."

Alex says "Hey, what a great idea! Lacey, why don't you take Meredith and show her how to have a good time. I'm gonna go...over there...you know....away...from you..." Alex pats Meredith on the back and disappears into the crowd to mingle.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 16, 2012)

"Do not worry your four leaves or stem, Clover, for I have already declared myself to the Lord, and my allegiance will never falter."

Koln politely declines Lacey's request, "Ah no thanks Lacey, I'm driving," while making an awkward/wild driving gesture. 

"We were thinking about visiting the pirates aboard the S.S. Anarchs, what can you tell us about them? What's their dress-code? Will it be, how you say, a 'pot-duck'?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 16, 2012)

Meredith roles her eyes as Alex abandons her. 

Not that she cares too much, she can take care of herself just fine...he just better not leave the club without her, she does not really care to walk back to the Club...although a good run might be nice...

Meredith continues to dream about getting out of this darned black dress and back outside when she hears Koln say "Will it be, how you say, a 'pot-duck'?"

"A pot what?! What are you talking about now?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 16, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith roles her eyes as Alex abandons her.
> 
> Not that she cares too much, she can take care of herself just fine...he just better not leave the club without her, she does not really care to walk back to the Club...although a good run might be nice...
> 
> ...




"Ah oui, ze pot-duck. It is where, I believe, everyone goes to ze church hall after Mass for Luke-warmed  coffee, hard bagels, and awkward discussion about moi sermon. Oh, any everyone brings something. I will bring uh... hm... This table!" Koln stands happily next to a wooden table, his hands on either side of it. "Laces! Help me with this! We must get it to ze ship, tonight! Ze Pirate Jack would like this as tribute."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 16, 2012)

*The Succubus Club*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah oui, ze pot-duck. It is where, I believe, everyone goes to ze church hall after Mass for Luke-warmed  coffee, hard bagels, and awkward discussion about moi sermon. Oh, any everyone brings something. I will bring uh... hm... This table!" Koln stands happily next to a wooden table, his hands on either side of it. "Laces! Help me with this! We must get it to ze ship, tonight! Ze Pirate Jack would like this as tribute."




Lacey grabs a nearby chair and jumps up on the table yelling at Koln "No! No ducks! Especially, anarch ducks! Those would be even more unpredictable than the other ducks, and almost as dangerous as the nefarious ninja ducks!" She holds the chair in front of her  as if defending herself. A few people still left upstairs look over in your direction at Lacey's tirade. They shake their heads and go downstairs leaving you all completely alone.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates yells "Black!" After Lacey jumps up on the table.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Oct 16, 2012)

Clover's temper flared as she hissed at Lacey, "Screw your ducks and get down from that table, you bloody idiot! Stop drawing so much attention to us!" She gave Lacey a seething look before turning to Meredith, letting her mood cool enough that the girl wouldn't think her a madwoman. After all, Meredith hadn't done anything wrong. "He means a pot luck. And _no_," she emphasized the word to Koln, before turning back to Meredith, "I _don't_ think it's a pot luck."

Walking past Meredith, she wedged herself between Koln and the table, effectively cutting him off from his latest source of insanity with her own body. Slipping her hand into his by way of making sure she wouldn't lose him, she turned and spoke curtly to Meredith, her smile chilly and not quite reaching her eyes, "Now, if you'll excuse us, Koln and I must be going. It was nice meeting you, Meredith. Good luck with your... um... _Alex_." 

Clover turned to Lacey (who I'll assume is still dumbly perched on top of a table) and her voice cracked like a whip, "Lacey, come! We're leaving."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 16, 2012)

izillama said:


> Clover's temper flared as she hissed at Lacey, "Screw your ducks and get down from that table, you bloody idiot! Stop drawing so much attention to us!" She gave Lacey a seething look before turning to Meredith, letting her mood cool enough that the girl wouldn't think her a madwoman. After all, Meredith hadn't done anything wrong. "He means a pot luck. And _no_," she emphasized the word to Koln, before turning back to Meredith, "I _don't_ think it's a pot luck."
> 
> Walking past Meredith, she wedged herself between Koln and the table, effectively cutting him off from his latest source of insanity with her own body. Slipping her hand into his by way of making sure she wouldn't lose him, she turned and spoke curtly to Meredith, her smile chilly and not quite reaching her eyes, "Now, if you'll excuse us, Koln and I must be going. It was nice meeting you, Meredith. Good luck with your... um... _Alex_."
> 
> Clover turned to Lacey (who I'll assume is still dumbly perched on top of a table) and her voice cracked like a whip, "Lacey, come! We're leaving."




"Ah.. Four leafed Clover... It might be my minds acting-up again, you know all of them, ze Father, Son, Holy Spirit, Socrates... fisherman.... But, I think Alex has purposely departed our new friend here, and trusted Laces and I to look after her spiritual well-being this night. So, why are you saying goodbye? You should be saying HELLO and AMEN instead."

"Green Marie, will you like to help me hear confession aboard ze S.S. Anarch pirate vessel?" Koln asks Meredith, gently giving Socrates a pet.


----------



## izillama (Oct 16, 2012)

Clover put her hands on her hips, grumbling darkly in French, "Je n'ai pas engagé pour être un _chaperon_." She gazed solemnly at Koln, looking betrayed.

[sblock=Translation]"I did not sign on to be a chaperone."[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 16, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah.. Four leafed Clover... It might be my minds acting-up again, you know all of them, ze Father, Son, Holy Spirit, Socrates... fisherman.... But, I think Alex has purposely departed our new friend here, and trusted Laces and I to look after her spiritual well-being this night. So, why are you saying goodbye? You should be saying HELLO and AMEN instead."
> 
> "Green Marie, will you like to help me hear confession aboard ze S.S. Anarch pirate vessel?" Koln asks Meredith, gently giving Socrates a pet.





Meredith sighs to herself. Thinking meeting the anarchs would be good, perhaps she could learn something bout her ass hole of a sire.

"Yah, ok, why not, just don't tell Alex...I'm not so sure he'd be too happy about it and I need to stay on his good side for now...He's got this thing with fire I'm not to keen on."

Meredith walks past Clover and Kohl and begins to lead the way.


----------



## izillama (Oct 17, 2012)

Clover crossed her arms in disbelief at Meredith's words, and she raised an eyebrow, "What, does the woman have a six second memory? We were _just_ talking about meeting with the Anarchs a minute ago when Alex was still here." She tilted her head to Koln, "Really, _why_ are we allowing ourselves to be led off by a _goldfish_? Seriously?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 17, 2012)

*The Succubus Club*



izillama said:


> Clover's temper flared as she hissed at Lacey, "Screw your ducks and get down from that table, you bloody idiot! Stop drawing so much attention to us!" She gave Lacey a seething look before turning to Meredith, letting her mood cool enough that the girl wouldn't think her a madwoman. After all, Meredith hadn't done anything wrong. "He means a pot luck. And _no_," she emphasized the word to Koln, before turning back to Meredith, "I _don't_ think it's a pot luck."
> 
> Walking past Meredith, she wedged herself between Koln and the table, effectively cutting him off from his latest source of insanity with her own body. Slipping her hand into his by way of making sure she wouldn't lose him, she turned and spoke curtly to Meredith, her smile chilly and not quite reaching her eyes, "Now, if you'll excuse us, Koln and I must be going. It was nice meeting you, Meredith. Good luck with your... um... _Alex_."
> 
> Clover turned to Lacey (who I'll assume is still dumbly perched on top of a table) and her voice cracked like a whip, "Lacey, come! We're leaving."






izillama said:


> Clover put her hands on her hips, grumbling darkly in French, "Je n'ai pas engagé pour être un _chaperon_." She gazed solemnly at Koln, looking betrayed.
> 
> [sblock=Translation]"I did not sign on to be a chaperone."[/sblock]




Lacey says enthusiastically "Je vais garder la jeune fille à la mer!" before jumping down from the table and putting the chair down.

[sblock]
_"I will guard the maiden to the sea!"_
[/sblock]

She looks at Meredith leaving and turns to Clover and Koln while briskly walking to keep up. "Where does this ship of the anarchs lay anchor?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 17, 2012)

Koln blinks rapidly as Meredith speaks. For a moment, he is somewhat confused... and soon finds himself to be something different. Not a vampire... not even really a person anymore.

Rather, in that oh-so-sudden instant, he believes himself to be an American department store. Before he can prepare the stores with Christmas decorations, and ask the nice clerk behind the counter named "Heather" if she's read the latest info from the home office, he is snapped back into reality by Clover's words.

"Ah, Clover, you are worrying me mon petite. Do not be like Aaron who was led by a golden calf. Avoid this "golden fish," and walk in the footsteps of the Lord."

Koln moves alongside Lacey and Meredith, showing them the invitation, and hoping one of them knows the way. "Is Alex not a pirates fan, Green Marie? Why must my mouth remain silent about this to him?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 17, 2012)

*The Succubus Club*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln blinks rapidly as Meredith speaks. For a moment, he is somewhat confused... and soon finds himself to be something different. Not a vampire... not even really a person anymore.
> 
> Rather, in that oh-so-sudden instant, he believes himself to be an American department store. Before he can prepare the stores with Christmas decorations, and ask the nice clerk behind the counter named "Heather" if she's read the latest info from the home office, he is snapped back into reality by Clover's words.
> 
> ...




Lacey looks at the paper. She turns it around in her hands a few times. She sighs "A fitting hideout for pirates. I know this port and I don't think they'll like my new dress or my Camarilla membership card..."

She hands the invitation back to Koln, "You know, if you turn it this way, it looks a lot like the Mona Lisa!"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 17, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey looks at the paper. She turns it around in her hands a few times. She sighs "A fitting hideout for pirates. I know this port and I don't think they'll like my new dress or my Camarilla membership card..."
> 
> She hands the invitation back to Koln, "You know, if you turn it this way, it looks a lot like the Mona Lisa!"




"You're right, it does! And if I turn it THIS way... it looks like an invitatione! Hmm.. Interesting!" Koln happily shows Socrates, then shows Meredith. "See, Mona Lisa! Do you know where we can find her? That is obviously our next move in this city of angels. She will talk, and lead me right to that dastardly heretical villain, Leonardo Da Vinci. I will break his code, his bones, and his sins with the Lord's righteous fury! And THAT, mon ami, is how we win ze game and stop Gehenna and bring Ruby back."


----------



## izillama (Oct 17, 2012)

Clover narrowed her eyes and bit her tongue. The thoughts in her head--brought on by the bitter taste of betrayal and disloyalty--were a maelstrom that threatened to break free if she didn't contain them. 

[sblock]_So that's it? They'll cast me aside like last year's technology in favor of something flashier? That _bitch_! Who is she to just waltz in here and lead Koln off!? Damnit, only nine months gone and he's already thinking to replace Ruby with a new little dog? Where's the honor? The loyalty?! Well, someone had better remind them who's in charge here. This... _Meredith_ HAS to go!_[/sblock]

Feigning compliance, she sullenly followed them out the door. Revenge would be sweet.


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 17, 2012)

Meredith looks at the invitation. "Yep I know where that is too, that's why I was leading the way. You two haven't been in LA very long have you? And yes Alex knows you were talking about it but I think he and the Tremere would prefer I became a Camarilla, so keeping things on the down low would be nice. I think he just wanted me to mingle not go meeting with Anarchs, but whatever. Are you coming Lacey or do I need to get us there?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 20, 2012)

*The Succubus Club*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith looks at the invitation. "Yep I know where that is too, that's why I was leading the way. You two haven't been in LA very long have you? And yes Alex knows you were talking about it but I think he and the Tremere would prefer I became a Camarilla, so keeping things on the down low would be nice. I think he just wanted me to mingle not go meeting with Anarchs, but whatever. Are you coming Lacey or do I need to get us there?"




Lacey says "The wild ones roam free under the night sky, they do not live sheltered under cement roofs. Alex knows this. Although the pirates may not want me on their ship, I'm sure they could hire me as a tavern wench for just one night? Does your beastliness alone carry you through this city Meredith?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 21, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey says "The wild ones roam free under the night sky, they do not live sheltered under cement roofs. Alex knows this. Although the pirates may not want me on their ship, I'm sure they could hire me as a tavern wench for just one night? Does your beastliness alone carry you through this city Meredith?"





" I came with Alex, so yes just me and my good feet. So I could get there by running...which would be nice... but I don't think that would keep us together very well. We'll take your vehicle I suppose."

Meredith leads them down the stairs to the first floor.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 21, 2012)

*The Succubus Club*



ladymermaid said:


> " I came with Alex, so yes just me and my good feet. So I could get there by running...which would be nice... but I don't think that would keep us together very well. We'll take your vehicle I suppose."
> 
> Meredith leads them down the stairs to the first floor.





Lacey nods and says "I suppose..." She looks back at Clover "And what does our faithful leader think?"


----------



## izillama (Oct 22, 2012)

Clover gave Lacey a quick look, but she could detect no sign of mockery in the woman's question. Suddenly unsure of her initial evaluation of Lacey, she covered her surprise by speaking to the root of the matter, "I don't think it's wise to go see them. Just as we're about to declare ourselves to the Prince of the Camarilla tomorrow evening, would it not have been prudent to do the same for the Anarchs ages ago? We've been in this city for nine months and haven't gone out of our way to cross paths with them. Assuming they've probably been keeping eyes on the two strange new vampires that showed up in their city three quarters of a year ago, I think that they'd find it suspicious that we are just now getting around to mingling with them. Koln, if it's important to you to go meet the Anarchs, then by all means, take this..." she glared at Meredith briefly, "_woman_ and go. You're a grown man, and I can't stop you. But as I see now that Lacey and I are on a similar page, perhaps she and I can continue on this little escapade of Alex's and begin to try and track down this Gillian person. I got a lead from the vampire over there." She gestured to Sir.

Taking command of her NEW coterie of 1 (Lacey, because GOOD FRIENDS ARE HARD TO COME BY THESE DAYS), she took her leave of Koln, nodding cordially, "So, a good evening to you, Father. I trust I'll see you again before the night is done?" She motioned to Lacey to follow her out the door.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 22, 2012)

"Hm..." Koln stands there for a moment silently, not exactly what just happened... Then he abruptly turns to Meredith, "Do not worry, while they are taking ze Lacey mobile, we can take Our Lord's spacecraft to the Anarch vessel!"


----------



## izillama (Oct 23, 2012)

Clover and Lacey were nearly at the door at this point when Clover remembered herself. She hurried back to Koln and lowered her voice, tugging on his wrist for emphasis, "Père. Surveillez notre nouvel ami. D'accord?" She hurried back off, hoping she wasn't making a mistake.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 23, 2012)

*The Succubus Club*



izillama said:


> Clover and Lacey were nearly at the door at this point when Clover remembered herself. She hurried back to Koln and lowered her voice, tugging on his wrist for emphasis, "Père. Surveillez notre nouvel ami. D'accord?" She hurried back off, hoping she wasn't making a mistake.




Lacey looks at Clover and then Koln and even Meredith and checks the ceiling too to make sure she heard things right. She looks confused but a smile comes to her face.

"You mean we get to have girl time? I always thought we would paint the town red together. Tell Alex I'll miss him, I must put a butterfly locator on that boy that will keep him in sight."

As Lacey walks out with Clover she asks "Do you think our skins will make us cast too bright a facade on the residents of this underground lair?"


----------



## izillama (Oct 23, 2012)

Clover's mouth twisted slowly into a grin, "You mean, are we too pretty? Perhaps. But if we get questioned about our change of company, I suppose we could always claim that we were in search of honest folk. Vampires that sport such facades _must_ be pretty devoid of vanity and conceit. It should be refreshing, no?"

Then she lowered her voice, "Besides, anyone that looks as bad as a pig in **** is probably as happy as one. It would be best if we tried not to anger them."


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 23, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Hm..." Koln stands there for a moment  silently, not exactly what just happened... Then he abruptly turns to  Meredith, "Do not worry, while they are taking ze Lacey mobile, we can  take Our Lord's spacecraft to the Anarch vessel!"






izillama said:


> Clover and Lacey were nearly at the door at this point when Clover remembered herself. She hurried back to Koln and lowered her voice, tugging on his wrist for emphasis, "Père. Surveillez notre nouvel ami. D'accord?" She hurried back off, hoping she wasn't making a mistake.




Meredith watches Clover and Lacey scamper off thinking ...Great...secrets!
Looking to Koln "Ok?... So what is this Lord's Spacecraft of yours?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 23, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith watches Clover and Lacey scamper off thinking ...Great...secrets!
> Looking to Koln "Ok?... So what is this Lord's Spacecraft of yours?"




"The entire world is a spacecraft to the beyond, for all of God's children, mon ami..." Koln brushes his chin curiously, as he watches Clover and Lacey leave his presence. 

"Green Marie, kindly chart the course, and lead on. I pray that shovels will not be necessary, for the only treasures that interests me are that which is from Heaven, and not below." Koln asks her to lead the way as they exit the club on foot. While Koln walks and talks, his Heightened Senses go into overdrive, as he is bombarded with the new sights and sounds of Santa Monica, and amplified through his own Malkavian paranoia. 

He keeps pace with her, looming closely behind her like a shadow and taking care to never step out in front of her. While her aura is a happy colour, he is still wary of ever showing her his back. 

"So Green Marie, what is your confirmation name?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 23, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "The entire world is a spacecraft to the beyond, for all of God's children, mon ami..." Koln brushes his chin curiously, as he watches Clover and Lacey leave his presence.
> 
> "Green Marie, kindly chart the course, and lead on. I pray that shovels will not be necessary, for the only treasures that interests me are that which is from Heaven, and not below." Koln asks her to lead the way as they exit the club on foot. While Koln walks and talks, his Heightened Senses go into overdrive, as he is bombarded with the new sights and sounds of Santa Monica, and amplified through his own Malkavian paranoia.
> 
> ...




Meredith stops Koln at Alex's car, motions to the driver leaning on it to pop the trunk. 
"Confirmation name? You mean if I was Catholic? I don't have one, my mother was an Episcopalian but we never really went to church, so I was never confirmed as a kid." 
Alex's driver pops the trunk and Meredith pulls jeans, a t-shirt, socks and a pair of sneakers out. Leaving it open she wanders behind a large, parked SUV. Speaking loudly over the car while quickly changing she says,
"Are you overly religious, Koln? You seem the type."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 23, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith stops Koln at Alex's car, motions to the driver leaning on it to pop the trunk.
> "Confirmation name? You mean if I was Catholic? I don't have one, my mother was an Episcopalian but we never really went to church, so I was never confirmed as a kid."
> Alex's driver pops the trunk and Meredith pulls jeans, a t-shirt, socks and a pair of sneakers out. Leaving it open she wanders behind a large, parked SUV. Speaking loudly over the car while quickly changing she says,
> "Are you overly religious, Koln? You seem the type."




"...Overly... religious...?" Koln blinks, absolutely speechless. He removes his hat, and puts his palm against his face, letting out a silent groan. He's not sure where to begin.. She's not Catholic, doesn't go to Church, is now putting on a peep-show for that SUV, and is questioning HIS faith.

He places his hat back on his head and starts his sermon.

"OVERLY religious, my dear? Please, turn to Revelation 3:14-16." Koln demands, taking it for granted that she has a Bible.  

"Our Lord says: 'I know your deeds, that you are neither cold nor hot. I wish you were either one or the other! So then because you are lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spew you out of my mouth!'" 

"You see, for us to be pleasing to our Lord's palate, we must be FERVENT in our faith, not how you say, 'wishy-washy.' You are LUCKY you are What you Are, damned and irredeemable, or I would bring you to Mass SO FAST it would make the Devil's head spin!" 

"I am not angry. Just take it to Heart all that you have seen so far. Before your embrace, you were ze wishy-washy probably because you didn't take this 'spiritual mumbo-jumbo' seriously. Well, now you know. Now you know that the apocalyptic warnings of priests and clergy for Centuries is absolute Truth. I am religious, oui, and it would be wise if you were too. Without faith, the Devil will trick you into thinking that fall from humanity is nothing but a fun fun flight among ze clouds... "


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 23, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "...Overly... religious...?" Koln blinks, absolutely speechless. He removes his hat, and puts his palm against his face, letting out a silent groan. He's not sure where to begin.. She's not Catholic, doesn't go to Church, is now putting on a peep-show for that SUV, and is questioning HIS faith.
> 
> He places his hat back on his head and starts his sermon.
> 
> ...




Meredith tries extremely hard not to giggle and is very glad that Koln can't see her face right now. 

"If your saying that someone who does not believe and follow God wholeheartedly should not follow him at all, then I agree with you completely. I simply said that I myself was not confirmed, once my mother stopped going to church all together, I stopped going as well. I don't believe in the Catholic God, although I do believe in a higher power. And I'm not about to go to a stone church and pretend I believe in him for posterity's sake."

Meredith comes out from behind the SUV, dressed, with the pretty black dress draped across her arm and the strappy shoes hanging off one finger. Meredith continues while walking back to the trunk.

"As for being a damned thing, I am well aware of that truth, but I was a damned thing to the Catholic God well before I was ever...changed." She says with a bit of anger in her voice.

Meredith drops the dress and shoes into the trunk and pulls a black trench coat out, pulling it on.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 23, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith tries extremely hard not to giggle and is very glad that Koln can't see her face right now.
> 
> "If your saying that someone who does not believe and follow God wholeheartedly should not follow him at all, then I agree with you completely. I simply said that I myself was not confirmed, once my mother stopped going to church all together, I stopped going as well. I don't believe in the Catholic God, although I do believe in a higher power. And I'm not about to go to a stone church and pretend I believe in him for posterity's sake."
> 
> ...




Koln covertly moves his hands into his coat pocket, instinctively feeling for his pistol, but he remembers he left all of his priestly tools of the trade at the apartment, as he feels and pets Socrates. 

Letting out a groan of frustration, he motions to the road beside them. "Please, lead on. As we journey, pray we are not as Stephen on ze road to Damascus, but rather Joan d'Arc...er, if that does not make sense to you, I hope we arrive to our destination safely."

He follows behind her. Indeed, it would seem this priest has his work cut out for him. He needs to hunt an abomination, inquire more into this Alex fellow, help Clover get back on the Righteous path, help Meredith embrace God's light (even if the light burns a little), covertly observe both Anarch and Camarilla operations, and continue to hunt Satan throughout God's green Earth. Indeed, when the Devil checks under his bed, Father Koln will be there, ready, with a voice full of prayer, and a fist full of boomstick.

After a few moments, not being able to leave the matter alone, he asks "So... you have felt ze baptismal waters upon your young skin at least, no?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 23, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln covertly moves his hands into his coat pocket, instinctively feeling for his pistol, but he remembers he left all of his priestly tools of the trade at the apartment, as he feels and pets Socrates.
> 
> Letting out a groan of frustration, he motions to the road beside them. "Please, lead on. As we journey, pray we are not as Stephen on ze road to Damascus, but rather Joan d'Arc...er, if that does not make sense to you, I hope we arrive to our destination safely."
> 
> ...





Meredith giggles outwardly this time. "Yes, Koln I was baptized as a child. Does that make things better? Can you stand the site of me so long as that has occurred?"

Meredith leads Koln down a main road, keeping her eye out for street signs to remember exactly where in town the club is. Seeing one and before Koln can answer her question she says "Nevermind. It doesn't matter. You up for a run? Im not one for a slow pace."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 24, 2012)

*The Succubus Club 2:00am*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith giggles outwardly this time. "Yes, Koln I was baptized as a child. Does that make things better? Can you stand the site of me so long as that has occurred?"
> 
> Meredith leads Koln down a main road, keeping her eye out for street signs to remember exactly where in town the club is. Seeing one and before Koln can answer her question she says "Nevermind. It doesn't matter. You up for a run? Im not one for a slow pace."












*OOC:*


Just so you know, the Succubus Club is in Downtown LA which is huge. Luckily Daley's and the brewery where you are meeting with the anarchs is only about a 10 minute drive from the Succubus Club. It would be about a half an hour if you run it but even vampires can't run full speed indefinitely. You can also call a cab.







The streets outside the Succubus Club are surprisingly quiet considering what is going on inside the building. There are a few people here and there on the sidewalk talking, smoking, and using the phones both their cell phones and the few pay phones mounted to the wall of the building.

Koln
[sblock]
You think you hear a voice say "Her eyes remain closed..."
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 24, 2012)

*The Succubus Club 2:00am*



izillama said:


> Clover's mouth twisted slowly into a grin, "You mean, are we too pretty? Perhaps. But if we get questioned about our change of company, I suppose we could always claim that we were in search of honest folk. Vampires that sport such facades _must_ be pretty devoid of vanity and conceit. It should be refreshing, no?"
> 
> Then she lowered her voice, "Besides, anyone that looks as bad as a pig in **** is probably as happy as one. It would be best if we tried not to anger them."




Lacey nods, "The pigs roll in  and the ashes of those they eat and spit out again."

Lacey and Clover walk out to the truck. Before getting in Lacey looks at her reflection in the driver's side window. "Do you think this dress looks good on me Clover?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 24, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just so you know, the Succubus Club is in Downtown LA which is huge. Luckily Daley's and the brewery where you are meeting with the anarchs is only about a 10 minute drive from the Succubus Club. It would be about a half an hour if you run it but even vampires can't run full speed indefinitely. You can also call a cab.
> ...




"Please, do not misunderstand. As a priest, it is my duty to see that all of God's children are reminded of His love and mercy. The question is not whether I can stand the sight of you. As Matthew 7:5 suggests mon ami, I am in no position to lecture as if I am the Almighty. Remember, as you are always a pleasing sight to God, even if you lack sight, you are also always a pleasing tempting sight to Satan. That is where your faith, if you have it, can protect you from the flames."

Koln chuckles at her offer to run to the club. "Ah, but I have an unfair advantage, I'm afraid. For you may be like the Amish, and fast of foot, but with the Lord, watch how I fly!" With that, Koln runs off, more than likely NOT in the right direction at all, but there he goes... off into the night, unless  she can catch him.


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 24, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Please, do not misunderstand. As a priest, it is my duty to see that all of God's children are reminded of His love and mercy. The question is not whether I can stand the sight of you. As Matthew 7:5 suggests mon ami, I am in no position to lecture as if I am the Almighty. Remember, as you are always a pleasing sight to God, even if you lack sight, you are also always a pleasing tempting sight to Satan. That is where your faith, if you have it, can protect you from the flames."
> 
> Koln chuckles at her offer to run to the club. "Ah, but I have an unfair advantage, I'm afraid. For you may be like the Amish, and fast of foot, but with the Lord, watch how I fly!" With that, Koln runs off, more than likely NOT in the right direction at all, but there he goes... off into the night, unless  she can catch him.





Meredith gets excited by his sudden movement but than realizes he's not exactly going in the right direction. Meredith sprints quickly to keep up with him. Getting along side him, she lightly nudges him to the left (direction of the Anarch meeting place).

With a happy purr in her voice Meredith says, "To the left flyer or would you like to go the long way around?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 24, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith gets excited by his sudden movement but than realizes he's not exactly going in the right direction. Meredith sprints quickly to keep up with him. Getting along side him, she lightly nudges him to the left (direction of the Anarch meeting place).
> 
> With a happy purr in her voice Meredith says, "To the left flyer or would you like to go the long way around?"




"Green Marie, I am a man of the cloth. I NEVER go left. For my goal is the Right hand of the lord!" So they head off to the club... in perhaps the most confusing route possible. But by Divine Providence (or Meredith's patience) they find their way.


----------



## izillama (Oct 24, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey nods, "The pigs roll in  and the ashes of those they eat and spit out again."
> 
> Lacey and Clover walk out to the truck. Before getting in Lacey looks at her reflection in the driver's side window. "Do you think this dress looks good on me Clover?"




Clover shrugged, noncommittal, "Well, it's more clothes than you usually wear. So, how far is this club, The Cave?" She slipped into the passenger seat and returned her weapons, whip and pistol, to their accustomed hiding places on herself.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 25, 2012)

*Downtown Los Angeles 2:00am*



izillama said:


> Clover shrugged, noncommittal, "Well, it's more clothes than you usually wear. So, how far is this club, The Cave?" She slipped into the passenger seat and returned her weapons, whip and pistol, to their accustomed hiding places on herself.




Lacey smiles and says "Time is so material yet intangible, we will get there well before dawn. It's close to your haven in the Lady by the Sea."

Clover and Lacey get in the truck and head off to the bar. While driving Lacey says "So this is our girls night out! Are you excited? We can talk about clothes and boys and who the hell styled that Meredith girl's hair! Let's start with boys, what kind do you like to eat?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 25, 2012)

*Downtown Los Angeles 2:15am*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Green Marie, I am a man of the cloth. I NEVER go left. For my goal is the Right hand of the lord!" So they head off to the club... in perhaps the most confusing route possible. But by Divine Providence (or Meredith's patience) they find their way.




So after running through the streets of Los Angeles like two children through the shopping mall, Meredith and Koln come upon Daleys, a rather plain and inconspicuous restaurant next to an abandoned building which you can assume is the brewery. 

The brewery looks out of place in this fairly well-kept part of town. The windows of the building are completely boarded up and there are boards and chains baring the doors. The neighborhood itself is quiet and only dimly lit by a few street lights, mostly business buildings and parking garages populate this part of the downtown.


----------



## izillama (Oct 25, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey smiles and says "Time is so material yet intangible, we will get there well before dawn. It's close to your haven in the Lady by the Sea."
> 
> Clover and Lacey get in the truck and head off to the bar. While driving Lacey says "So this is our girls night out! Are you excited? We can talk about clothes and boys and who the hell styled that Meredith girl's hair! Let's start with boys, what kind do you like to eat?"




Clover smiled and leaned back in her seat; beginning to enjoy this "girl time". Since coming to Los Angeles, she had spent nearly every waking minute with Koln or worrying about Koln. Sometimes she spoke on the phone to Mindy, her ghoul, roommate, and friend she had left behind in Denver. But that wasn't quite the same as actually getting to speak to someone who was not quite as.... Well, no, Lacey _was_ crazy. But in a different way. 

She began to relax a little and she stared out the window, "To eat? The pretty ones, of course. For some reason, my delicate Ventrue stomach can't seem to take anyone else. I get sick. They have to be male, attractive, sexy..." Her eyes flashed with mischief as she looked back at Lacey, "I call them 'metrosexuals'. Luckily, California seems to be good... er... _feeding ground_ for that. I guess you're luck you don't need to worry about such things."

"All right, so, _boys_? Ok, tell me about this Alex person. And not just that he's the 'love of your life' and all that. I mean really, what's his _deal*?" *_


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 25, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> So after running through the streets of Los Angeles like two children through the shopping mall, Meredith and Koln come upon Daleys, a rather plain and inconspicuous restaurant next to an abandoned building which you can assume is the brewery.
> 
> The brewery looks out of place in this fairly well-kept part of town. The windows of the building are completely boarded up and there are boards and chains baring the doors. The neighborhood itself is quiet and only dimly lit by a few street lights, mostly business buildings and parking garages populate this part of the downtown.




Koln and Meredith enter the Anarch haven, as per the instructions Jack gave to them back at the Succubus Club.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 26, 2012)

*Downton Los Angeles 2:15am*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled and leaned back in her seat; beginning to enjoy this "girl time". Since coming to Los Angeles, she had spent nearly every waking minute with Koln or worrying about Koln. Sometimes she spoke on the phone to Mindy, her ghoul, roommate, and friend she had left behind in Denver. But that wasn't quite the same as actually getting to speak to someone who was not quite as.... Well, no, Lacey _was_ crazy. But in a different way.
> 
> She began to relax a little and she stared out the window, "To eat? The pretty ones, of course. For some reason, my delicate Ventrue stomach can't seem to take anyone else. I get sick. They have to be male, attractive, sexy..." Her eyes flashed with mischief as she looked back at Lacey, "I call them 'metrosexuals'. Luckily, California seems to be good... er... _feeding ground_ for that. I guess you're luck you don't need to worry about such things."
> 
> "All right, so, _boys_? Ok, tell me about this Alex person. And not just that he's the 'love of your life' and all that. I mean really, what's his _deal*?" *_




Lacey laughs almost creepily and says in a dreamy voice "Alex, well...he is my butterfly. I trapped him in a net of silk and black lace. We had many great adventures together while living in his castle in France. We even saved the city and the Prince with the goldfish. And then..." 

Lacey pauses for a minute and sighs "Alex wasn't like any boyfriends I ever had. When we had our dates I felt like he was talking to my face more than my chest....or was it the other way around? Anyway, you could say that he loved me for my minds. He even tried to make me whole again. Unfortunately it never worked, but it showed he cared. Alex only kissed me once, and when he did it was complete bliss...and then the house burned down...Such a shame, but now he is back in my life again and he needs our help!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 26, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln and Meredith enter the Anarch haven, as per the instructions Jack gave to them back at the Succubus Club.




You climb up the fire escape behind Daley's and jump over to the roof of the brewery. You enter through an open skylight and find yourselves in what looks like an office. Most of the area is empty save for some chairs, a desk and a table. The dust is inches thick in some places of the room. The door is wide open and you walk down a hallway leading to a flight of stairs. The stairs go down and lead to a wide open room. The room technically takes up two floors, there are three wooden vats surrounding the room with pipes and the upper reaches of the vats reaching up to what would be the 2nd floor. There are already a lot of vampires congregated here, you can't really tell how many in the dark. Some sit on old wooden kegs and some on handcarts, but most of them are perched on the pipes and rafters overlooking the room. 

Most of the vampires are watching a delicate looking boy playing guitar in the corner, the boy looks no older than thirteen and has a cloud of golden blond hair. He is very good at "picking" the guitar. The rest of the crowd ranges drastically between old and young, some vampires look barely beyond their teen years while one looks like he could be a college professor. Jack is sitting on the edge of the crowd gathered around the guitar player, a young woman with shoulder length red hair sits next to him.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 26, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> You climb up the fire escape behind Daley's and jump over to the roof of the brewery. You enter through an open skylight and find yourselves in what looks like an office. Most of the area is empty save for some chairs, a desk and a table. The dust is inches thick in some places of the room. The door is wide open and you walk down a hallway leading to a flight of stairs. The stairs go down and lead to a wide open room. The room technically takes up two floors, there are three wooden vats surrounding the room with pipes and the upper reaches of the vats reaching up to what would be the 2nd floor. There are already a lot of vampires congregated here, you can't really tell how many in the dark. Some sit on old wooden kegs and some on handcarts, but most of them are perched on the pipes and rafters overlooking the room.
> 
> Most of the vampires are watching a delicate looking boy playing guitar in the corner, the boy looks no older than thirteen and has a cloud of golden blond hair. He is very good at "picking" the guitar. The rest of the crowd ranges drastically between old and young, some vampires look barely beyond their teen years while one looks like he could be a college professor. Jack is sitting on the edge of the crowd gathered around the guitar player, a young woman with shoulder length red hair sits next to him.






"Ahoy and bon soir mon ami Jacque!" Father Koln warmly greets the grizzled vampire in the corner. "Tonight, you are blessed. For as Daniel, you are a prophet no? As you've said, I have appeared, and I have brought a friend. Go ahead, say 'Hallo' Green Marie... and then it may be a good idea to also say the Lord's Prayer and a Hail Mary when you can." 

As Father Koln speaks, the music filling the room has a hypnotic affect on his senses. The cacophony of noise meshes and births a jaunty Pirate jingle. The notes, rhythm, and sounds all spiral again and again an maddening catchy swirly-slide... until plunging into a monstrous and damnable abyss... While Koln tries to sort his childhood memories out, perhaps it would be best if Meredith spoke up.

"Ah.. pardon' monsieur, I feel almost sea-sick..." Koln grumbles, taking off his hat and rubbing his forehead with his fingers, much like an ordinary person trying to power through a migraine.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 26, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:15am*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ahoy and bon soir mon ami Jacque!" Father Koln warmly greets the grizzled vampire in the corner. "Tonight, you are blessed. For as Daniel, you are a prophet no? As you've said, I have appeared, and I have brought a friend. Go ahead, say 'Hallo' Green Marie... and then it may be a good idea to also say the Lord's Prayer and a Hail Mary when you can."
> 
> As Father Koln speaks, the music filling the room has a hypnotic affect on his senses. The cacophony of noise meshes and births a jaunty Pirate jingle. The notes, rhythm, and sounds all spiral again and again an maddening catchy swirly-slide... until plunging into a monstrous and damnable abyss... While Koln tries to sort his childhood memories out, perhaps it would be best if Meredith spoke up.
> 
> "Ah.. pardon' monsieur, I feel almost sea-sick..." Koln grumbles, taking off his hat and rubbing his forehead with his fingers, much like an ordinary person trying to power through a migraine.




Jack looks over at Koln and says "Ah yes, the crazy priest guy from the club. Glad to see ya made it!"

"Ah.. pardon' monsieur, I feel almost sea-sick..." Koln grumbles, taking  off his hat and rubbing his forehead with his fingers, much like an  ordinary person trying to power through a migraine.

Jack grabs one of the empty barrels off the floor next to him and hands it to Koln "Uh, hear ya go man, don't need ya puking your last meal out all over the floor!"

Koln promptly takes the barrel and puts it over his head.

Koln
[sblock]
Your mind is filled with the jingle of pirates and and screaming. Now why is that skeleton wearing a cowboy hat?
[/sblock]

The girl next to Jack gestures over to Koln "What's his deal?" Jack says to Meredith "Hey, I don't believe we've met. I'm Jack. This angry rebel here is Damsel."









*OOC:*


Yes, I did just take control of Koln there. Deal with it


----------



## izillama (Oct 26, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey laughs almost creepily and says in a dreamy voice "Alex, well...he is my butterfly. I trapped him in a net of silk and black lace. We had many great adventures together while living in his castle in France. We even saved the city and the Prince with the goldfish. And then..."
> 
> Lacey pauses for a minute and sighs "Alex wasn't like any boyfriends I ever had. When we had our dates I felt like he was talking to my face more than my chest....or was it the other way around? Anyway, you could say that he loved me for my minds. He even tried to make me whole again. Unfortunately it never worked, but it showed he cared. Alex only kissed me once, and when he did it was complete bliss...and then the house burned down...Such a shame, but now he is back in my life again and he needs our help!"




Clover looked sideways at Lacey, almost pitying her. How much of what she had just said was just made up in that twisted little mind of hers? And how much was the child of truth? She knew some Psych professors in her college who would have _loved _to get a hold of Lacey, if only to use her as a teaching tool!

Truthfully, she thought Lacey was a fool. _Clearly_ from what she had seen and heard of Alex the man was a complete jack*** to to woman. Clover knew that she could be short-tempered with Lacey, much like she was the same with Koln, but Lacey had never spurred feelings of outright hatred in her. Alex...? She didn't trust him. He seemed to be a conniving, condescending...

"...womanizing, holier-than-thou, full-of-himself, blockhead, jack***..." Clover suddenly stopped herself and glanced quickly at Lacey again. She found that she had been muttering her thoughts aloud and would have blushed, embarrassed, had she been able to. She wasn't sure how much Lacey had heard, or if Lacey would even put two and two together and realize who she had been speaking about. 

She tried hurriedly to cover her tracks, "I don't know, Lacey, he doesn't seem all that _helpless_to me. That... um... _man_ seems to have it all under control. If something doesn't go his way? Easy! Just throw a tantrum and start a fire. He's like an oversized child with the only super soaker on the street; more than happy to show all the other kids who's got the bigger gun." Clover made a derisive noise and settled back into her seat, looking absently out the window and speaking more to herself now, "I hate guys like that. With Alex, it's fire and vanity. With others, it's money and machisimo. They all want you to worship them. Then they kick you in the gutter and get on with their _cocksure_ lives. And it seems to me, Lacey, that Alex has already started pecking around a new barnyard in your absence." 

Unable to help herself, she gave Lacey a dark, pitying look and began to mumble a song, "Old MacMeredith had a farm..."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 26, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Jack looks over at Koln and says "Ah yes, the crazy priest guy from the club. Glad to see ya made it!"
> 
> "Ah.. pardon' monsieur, I feel almost sea-sick..." Koln grumbles, taking  off his hat and rubbing his forehead with his fingers, much like an  ordinary person trying to power through a migraine.
> 
> ...




[SBLOCK]








*OOC:*


 I Hate you. Hope you know this. [CLUE]I also hope you know that it is NOT a Cowboy hat that the deadman wore... [/CLUE] 





 [/sblock]

Koln promptly takes the barrel off at Jack's words. 

"Sacre bleu! A damned soul you say?" The priest asks, perhaps mishearing "Damsel" for "Damned Soul." 

"Well mon ami, we are all damned... some more than others." Koln mutters that last part under his breath, painfully remembering Ruby. "But I have not given up my faith. I will continue to make war against Satan and all his minions, and hunt ze red bastard across this entire country if I must! Along with my companions in God, isn't that true Green Marie?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 26, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:15am*



Strider_Koln said:


> [SBLOCK]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jack lets out a roaring laugh, "Man, you really ARE ed up! Although I have a feeling you picked up that whole priest bit long before you were turned. I almost feel sorry for ya...almost. It's all good though, you'll meet all kinds of people in this town."









*OOC:*


I know he doesn't wear a cowboy hat but that's what Koln sees.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 26, 2012)

*Downtown Los Angeles 2:15am*



izillama said:


> She tried hurriedly to cover her tracks, "I don't know, Lacey, he doesn't seem all that _helpless_to me. That... um... _man_ seems to have it all under control. If something doesn't go his way? Easy! Just throw a tantrum and start a fire. He's like an oversized child with the only super soaker on the street; more than happy to show all the other kids who's got the bigger gun." Clover made a derisive noise and settled back into her seat, looking absently out the window and speaking more to herself now, "I hate guys like that. With Alex, it's fire and vanity. With others, it's money and machisimo. They all want you to worship them. Then they kick you in the gutter and get on with their _cocksure_ lives. And it seems to me, Lacey, that Alex has already started pecking around a new barnyard in your absence."
> 
> Unable to help herself, she gave Lacey a dark, pitying look and began to mumble a song, "Old MacMeredith had a farm..."




Lacey turns to Clover and shouts "Bite your tongue! Where are these pecking chickens! WHERE!! I will drain them dry so that they will never enter my love life again!"

Just then there is a loud thump and a man in a brown trench coat goes rolling over the hood from the driver's side.

Lacey stops the car and says "Did you see that! That guy hit my truck! The nerve!"


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 27, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Jack lets out a roaring laugh, "Man, you really ARE ed up! Although I have a feeling you picked up that whole priest bit long before you were turned. I almost feel sorry for ya...almost. It's all good though, you'll meet all kinds of people in this town."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Meredith gives Jack an annoyed look, not too happy that he seems to be making fun of Koln, trying to turn the conversation back to the matter at hand she speaks to Jack, "My names Meredith, I figured I'd tag along with Koln and see what this was all about. It can be good to meet new people and all."

Meredith puts her hand on Koln's shoulder, concerned for his well being because he really does look like he has a head ache...do vampires get head aches, I don't re-call having one since I turned..."You Ok Koln?"


----------



## izillama (Oct 27, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey turns to Clover and shouts "Bite your tongue! Where are these pecking chickens! WHERE!! I will drain them dry so that they will never enter my love life again!"
> 
> Just then there is a loud thump and a man in a brown trench coat goes rolling over the hood from the driver's side.
> 
> Lacey stops the car and says "Did you see that! That guy hit my truck! The nerve!"




Clover stared for a few seconds at the place where the man had just been, then buried her head in her hand, groaning, "Oh for the love of... Damnit, Lacey! Who in the name of God gave _you_ a license?!" 

Gritting her teeth, she began to unbuckle herself, "And, unfortunately, they were also so kind as to give you a license _plate_. Come on, let's get this over with before someone calls the cops." She began to get out of the car.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 27, 2012)

"I am fine Green Marie', thank you. And what Jacque says is true about moi. We are all in a very bad situation. We are all, well, damned. Isn't that so? Tell me, how long have you and ze Damned Soul been by the Devil's hearth? And what are souls such as yourselves doing by ze side of Sainte Monica?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 27, 2012)

*Santa Monica 2:25a*



izillama said:


> Clover stared for a few seconds at the place where the man had just been, then buried her head in her hand, groaning, "Oh for the love of... Damnit, Lacey! Who in the name of God gave _you_ a license?!"
> 
> Gritting her teeth, she began to unbuckle herself, "And, unfortunately, they were also so kind as to give you a license _plate_. Come on, let's get this over with before someone calls the cops." She began to get out of the car.




Clover and Lacey get out of the car. Lacey says "Well thankfully the license plate came with the truck attached."

A man with long brown hair in a ponytail with a brown trench coat and jeans lies on the ground face down. As you approach him he begins to stand. He looks at Clover and at Lacey and draws a sword, a katana, seemingly out of nowhere. "Stay back you foul demons!" he yells.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 27, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



Strider_Koln said:


> "I am fine Green Marie', thank you. And what Jacque says is true about moi. We are all in a very bad situation. We are all, well, damned. Isn't that so? Tell me, how long have you and ze Damned Soul been by the Devil's hearth? And what are souls such as yourselves doing by ze side of Sainte Monica?"




Jack says "If you're asking how long I've been a vampire, let's just say you're an infant compared to me. Damsel here is a lot younger. To be honest, I'm not surprised to find that most of the vampires here are no older than 20 years."

Damsel says "Younger, and a lot dumber. I hope it doesn't turn into a shouting match this time."

The blonde haired vampire playing the guitar stops and seems to take notice of Koln and  Meredith. "Hey, who are those two. I've never seen them here before!" The other vampires in the room all turn to look at Koln and Meredith.









*OOC:*


The Brewery and the Succubus Club are all in Downtown LA, not Santa Monica btw.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 27, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Jack says "If you're asking how long I've been a vampire, let's just say you're an infant compared to me. Damsel here is a lot younger. To be honest, I'm not surprised to find that most of the vampires here are no older than 20 years."
> 
> Damsel says "Younger, and a lot dumber. I hope it doesn't turn into a shouting match this time."
> 
> ...




"Ah, please do not stop playing. It sounded magnifique, if not slightly "haunting," but beautiful, mon petite."


"You don't recognize these two? Well, this is ze Smiling Jacque.. who is not smiling right now, but he does when he's doing that dance with ze slamming of people's bodies into eachother. And this is ze "Damned Soul," a tragic moniker but please do not snicker... while her parents may not have loved her very much I'm sure our Lord does-er.. Oh! You mean us? Well, je sue Father Koln at your service."

As Koln introduces himself, he politely takes off his hat.  









*OOC:*


 And que a right hook from Damsel in 3....2....


----------



## izillama (Oct 28, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover and Lacey get out of the car. Lacey says "Well thankfully the license plate came with the truck attached."
> 
> A man with long brown hair in a ponytail with a brown trench coat and jeans lies on the ground face down. As you approach him he begins to stand. He looks at Clover and at Lacey and draws a sword, a katana, seemingly out of nowhere. "Stay back you foul demons!" he yells.




Clover arched an eyebrow at this unlikely situation, thinking to herself that she wasn't sure what was more improbable: That the man just happened to be in the right place at the right time to toss himself in front of a truck filled with vampires, or that he had even managed to get up from the resulting collision wielding a katana... in the middle of L.A... after being mowed down at high speeds by Lacey.

'Hm... witty or concerned? Witty or concerned...? Oh, heck...'

Clover crossed her arms, indicating that she was clearly unimpressed with his show of bravado, "You call _us_ foul demons? _You're_ the one that just threw himself in front of a speeding truck, sir. God only has _one_ destination in mind for a man with a death wish, and I doubt that katana there would earn you any points for your case, either. Now, as you're clearly not in need of medical assistance, I would kindly ask you to step aside and out of our way. My girlfriend and I were on our way to a party."

She indicated Lacey with a tip of her head to draw his eye away from her for a moment, giving her time to casually lay her hand on the pistol concealed in her pocketbook, which rested in the crook of her arm.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 29, 2012)

[sblock]







*OOC:*


 2.... uh... 1 and 7/8s... 1 and 3/4.... 1 and 7/10... 





[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 29, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 He's caring for animals (and himself)before the storm, you may need to give him some time


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 29, 2012)

*Santa Monica 2:25am*



izillama said:


> Clover crossed her arms, indicating that she was clearly unimpressed with his show of bravado, "You call _us_ foul demons? _You're_ the one that just threw himself in front of a speeding truck, sir. God only has _one_ destination in mind for a man with a death wish, and I doubt that katana there would earn you any points for your case, either. Now, as you're clearly not in need of medical assistance, I would kindly ask you to step aside and out of our way. My girlfriend and I were on our way to a party."
> 
> She indicated Lacey with a tip of her head to draw his eye away from her for a moment, giving her time to casually lay her hand on the pistol concealed in her pocketbook, which rested in the crook of her arm.




Distraction is Lacey's middle name! Along with about 10 other things. Lacey says "Do you know what kind of party it is? You best not keep us waiting." Lacey lifts her dress up extremely high on her leg. The man looks over at Lacey as she runs her hands up her leg and draws a gun.

The man takes a step back "I've dealt with worse creatures than vampires, walk away and I'll let you live. I don't want to waste my time with you two."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 29, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah, please do not stop playing. It sounded magnifique, if not slightly "haunting," but beautiful, mon petite."
> 
> 
> "You don't recognize these two? Well, this is ze Smiling Jacque.. who is not smiling right now, but he does when he's doing that dance with ze slamming of people's bodies into eachother. And this is ze "Damned Soul," a tragic moniker but please do not snicker... while her parents may not have loved her very much I'm sure our Lord does-er.. Oh! You mean us? Well, je sue Father Koln at your service."
> ...




Damsel punches Koln hard in the back of the head. Koln stumbles over and a stunned Socrates falls out of his coat. Damsel says "I suggest you shut your mouth you nincompoop!" Jack puts a hand on Damsel who is still wearing a very angry face "Easy there Damsel." He says to the group "These guys are with us." 

Jack turns to Meredith and says "Don't worry, these guys are cool. The blonde haired kid is Christopher, bit of a brat but has the kind of determination you'll only see in a true rebel. The old stuffy guy is Gregory Habersohn, he's some kind of professor or something, came here recently to "study" us or some crap. Feel free to go around and talk to a few of 'em, I'm sure they can answer some of your questions."


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 29, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Damsel punches Koln hard in the back of the head. Koln stumbles over and a stunned Socrates falls out of his coat. Damsel says "I suggest you shut your mouth you nincompoop!" Jack puts a hand on Damsel who is still wearing a very angry face "Easy there Damsel." He says to the group "These guys are with us."
> 
> Jack turns to Meredith and says "Don't worry, these guys are cool. The blonde haired kid is Christopher, bit of a brat but has the kind of determination you'll only see in a true rebel. The old stuffy guy is Gregory Habersohn, he's some kind of professor or something, came here recently to "study" us or some crap. Feel free to go around and talk to a few of 'em, I'm sure they can answer some of your questions."




Meredith makes sure Koln is ok and than looks around the room to find Gregory, Christopher seemed a bit annoying and not worth talking to although his music was kinda pretty. Meredith always got along well with teachers and coaches, "Koln,  why don't we say hi to Gregory? "


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 29, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith makes sure Koln is ok and than looks around the room to find Gregory, Christopher seemed a bit annoying and not worth talking to although his music was kinda pretty. Meredith always got along well with teachers and coaches, "Koln,  why don't we say hi to Gregory? "




[sblock] 







*OOC:*


 Annnd there it is! Although I call BS. Did Damsel just say "nincompoop???" No no no no. The Damsel I know would say " " 





 [/sblock]

Koln collects himself and his rat, before turning to Damsel. "The Devil in you may make you strike ze Righteous, but I will turn ze other cheek. Besides, it puts a smile on my face. You hit like ze Amish wolves, no? Oh! My apologies! I neglected to introduce my best friend, Socrates. Socrates, say 'bon soir' to everyone."

He holds up his rat, quickly showing everyone before returning him to his pocket. He sits closer to Christopher and Gregory, "I beg your pardon, I did not mean to distract you from your performance. And Professor..." He turns to Gregory, "it is a pleasure to be in the presence of another learned individual. May I ask, if it is not too much trouble, what you are studying?" 

As Koln addresses both of them, he notices their Auras.


----------



## izillama (Oct 29, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Distraction is Lacey's middle name! Along with about 10 other things. Lacey says "Do you know what kind of party it is? You best not keep us waiting." Lacey lifts her dress up extremely high on her leg. The man looks over at Lacey as she runs her hands up her leg and draws a gun.
> 
> The man takes a step back "I've dealt with worse creatures than vampires, walk away and I'll let you live. I don't want to waste my time with you two."




Clover grinned in surprise at the ease with which Lacey picked up on her game, even giving her points for her super suave move with the leg. Utilizing Lacey's distraction, she drew her own gun and easily brought it up to level with the strange man's head. 

She clicked her tongue in disapproval, shaking her head slowly with a cold smile moving her lips up to bare her fangs ever-so-slightly, "Now, mull over those words in your mind for a moment, if you're able, sir. You'll let us live, and you don't want to waste your time? Well, pity for you, but we're already dead. And last I checked, you were the one that went out of _his_ way to seek _us_. Well, sir, your time is now thoroughly wasted. I hope you're not too disappointed. Now, my girlfriend and I are already late enough as it is to our party, thanks to you. So, I'll ask sweetly first: Lay down your weapon." Her eyes flashed dangerously. 









*OOC:*


I activate "Mesmerize"!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 29, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln collects himself and his rat, before turning to Damsel. "The Devil in you may make you strike ze Righteous, but I will turn ze other cheek. Besides, it puts a smile on my face. You hit like ze Amish wolves, no? Oh! My apologies! I neglected to introduce my best friend, Socrates. Socrates, say 'bon soir' to everyone."
> 
> He holds up his rat, quickly showing everyone before returning him to his pocket. He sits closer to Christopher and Gregory, "I beg your pardon, I did not mean to distract you from your performance. And Professor..." He turns to Gregory, "it is a pleasure to be in the presence of another learned individual. May I ask, if it is not too much trouble, what you are studying?"
> 
> As Koln addresses both of them, he notices their Auras.




Koln
[sblock]
Christopher's aura is a pale muddy green: Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming  self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding  personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism.

Gregory's Aura is pale violet: The most sensitive and wisest of colors. This is the intuitive color in  the aura, and reveals psychic power of attunement with self. Intuitive,  visionary, futuristic, idealistic, artistic, magical.
[/sblock]

Gregory takes the pipe from his mouth. He looks very much like your stereotypical professor/librarian, he is bald with a fringe of white hair and a mustache. He says "Oh, a scholar are we? I am a socialogist. My studies focus on primitive societies and how they govern themselves. I must say, our situation in LA here is the perfect laboratory for my research. Who am I speaking with by the way?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 30, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Christopher's aura is a pale muddy green: Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming  self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding  personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism.
> 
> ...





"I'm Meredith, I just figure I'd tag along with Koln and see what these anarchist are all about and maybe see if they knew of any independant gangrels who I might be able to talk to. It can be hard to be in a big city and not know any of your own kind.  You know?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 31, 2012)

*Santa Monica 2:25a*



izillama said:


> Clover grinned in surprise at the ease with which Lacey picked up on her game, even giving her points for her super suave move with the leg. Utilizing Lacey's distraction, she drew her own gun and easily brought it up to level with the strange man's head.
> 
> She clicked her tongue in disapproval, shaking her head slowly with a cold smile moving her lips up to bare her fangs ever-so-slightly, "Now, mull over those words in your mind for a moment, if you're able, sir. You'll let us live, and you don't want to waste your time? Well, pity for you, but we're already dead. And last I checked, you were the one that went out of _his_ way to seek _us_. Well, sir, your time is now thoroughly wasted. I hope you're not too disappointed. Now, my girlfriend and I are already late enough as it is to our party, thanks to you. So, I'll ask sweetly first: Lay down your weapon." Her eyes flashed dangerously.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Saving Throw, AWAY!







Wow, the dice roller really wants him to fail so I guess he drops his weapon, the katana falls to the ground...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 31, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



ladymermaid said:


> "I'm Meredith, I just figure I'd tag along with Koln and see what these anarchist are all about and maybe see if they knew of any independant gangrels who I might be able to talk to. It can be hard to be in a big city and not know any of your own kind.  You know?"












*OOC:*


Way to be specific...practically all Gangrels are independent 







Even though Meredith was probably talking to Gregory, Christopher butts in and says "Hey, you don't have to be lonely. I know a lot of people in this city you know. Meredith...such a beautiful name to match such a beautiful woman. I'm Christopher by the way."


----------



## izillama (Oct 31, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Saving Throw, AWAY!
> ...




Clover's face lit up as she remembered how much she enjoyed controlling people. While Lacey continued to train her gun on the man, she reached forward and gingerly picked the katana up, liking the heavy feel of steel beneath her hand. 

Leisurely, she took her time inspecting the weapon; looking at the handle and ornament for accuracies and delicately testing the blade against the flat of her palm. She spoke as she looked over the katana, not even bothering to look at the man anymore to show her contempt for him, "So, sir, you have our attention. Who are you and what do you want? And if you make to move, I think my companion here would be happy to blow your brains out." She gave him a curt, wicked smile. 









*OOC:*


I'd like to roll an unskilled intelligence check to see what Clover might know about the historical accuracy of the katana, or to see if it's a fake.


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 31, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Way to be specific...practically all Gangrels are independent
> ...




Meredith eyes Christopher with annoyance. Men really were all the same-undead or not apparently. "Hello Christopher. Do you really?" She says with all of the sweetness she can muster. "I really would like to get to know some other gangrels. Do you know any I could meet? "


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 1, 2012)

*Santa Monica 2:25a*



izillama said:


> Clover's face lit up as she remembered how much she enjoyed controlling people. While Lacey continued to train her gun on the man, she reached forward and gingerly picked the katana up, liking the heavy feel of steel beneath her hand.
> 
> Leisurely, she took her time inspecting the weapon; looking at the handle and ornament for accuracies and delicately testing the blade against the flat of her palm. She spoke as she looked over the katana, not even bothering to look at the man anymore to show her contempt for him, "So, sir, you have our attention. Who are you and what do you want? And if you make to move, I think my companion here would be happy to blow your brains out." She gave him a curt, wicked smile.
> 
> ...




Clover
[sblock]
You can't tell if it's real or fake.
[/sblock]

Lacey, still pointing the gun at the man bounces up and down and says "Ooh ooh, can I see, can I see it?"

The man says "I won't tell you anything, I want my sword back and I want to leave here. It's foolish for us to be standing out in the middle of the road like this. Don't vampires have more sense than this?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 1, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith eyes Christopher with annoyance. Men really were all the same-undead or not apparently. "Hello Christopher. Do you really?" She says with all of the sweetness she can muster. "I really would like to get to know some other gangrels. Do you know any I could meet? "




Christopher's eyes brighten and a playful smile crosses his face "Maaaybe. You're lucky to have spoken to me first you know, talking like that I'd think you were embraced yesterday! I'll bring you to a Gangrel if you give me a way to contact you after this meeting. A phone number or an email perhaps?"


----------



## izillama (Nov 1, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> You can't tell if it's real or fake.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Clover pointedly ignored Lacey's begging and regarded the man, "Says the man who was just brandishing his katana at us, in the middle of the road, and who just threw himself in front of our car to stop us? You dare question _our_ actions?" 

She laughed, a low and sinister sound. However, she did understand that perhaps this self-proclaimed "vampire killer" might have just been in the wrong place at the wrong time. He clearly wasn't afraid of them, but she could sense his genuine want to get away from them.

Shrugging, she held the katana out in front of herself to show him; resting the blade on her left palm and the grip on her right. She gave the man a look that brooked no argument, "Well, on the bright side for you, my friend and I initially got out of that truck because we worried that we had hurt you, not because we were keeping a running tally of how many men we had mowed down in one night. We're not given to needless killing, so relax a little. Here, how about a trade? Give us your name and your purpose, and I'll give you back you little toy. Hm? Then we'll all get off the road a lot quicker and you can go back to... whatever it was you were doing walking down the darkened streets of L.A. with such an archaic weapon."


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 1, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Christopher's eyes brighten and a playful smile crosses his face "Maaaybe. You're lucky to have spoken to me first you know, talking like that I'd think you were embraced yesterday! I'll bring you to a Gangrel if you give me a way to contact you after this meeting. A phone number or an email perhaps?"





O God he is far to easily excited. "I'll give you my email, my phones always on the fritz, although I was hoping there might be someone here." Directing the conversation back to who Meredith was trying to talk to, she looks to Gregory, "Do you know of any gangrel's Professor?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 2, 2012)

*Santa Monica 2:25a*



izillama said:


> Clover pointedly ignored Lacey's begging and regarded the man, "Says the man who was just brandishing his katana at us, in the middle of the road, and who just threw himself in front of our car to stop us? You dare question _our_ actions?"
> 
> She laughed, a low and sinister sound. However, she did understand that perhaps this self-proclaimed "vampire killer" might have just been in the wrong place at the wrong time. He clearly wasn't afraid of them, but she could sense his genuine want to get away from them.
> 
> Shrugging, she held the katana out in front of herself to show him; resting the blade on her left palm and the grip on her right. She gave the man a look that brooked no argument, "Well, on the bright side for you, my friend and I initially got out of that truck because we worried that we had hurt you, not because we were keeping a running tally of how many men we had mowed down in one night. We're not given to needless killing, so relax a little. Here, how about a trade? Give us your name and your purpose, and I'll give you back you little toy. Hm? Then we'll all get off the road a lot quicker and you can go back to... whatever it was you were doing walking down the darkened streets of L.A. with such an archaic weapon."




Lacey whimpers at Clover's rejection.

The man relaxes and says "Fine, I'll trade. My name is Kyle, my business is my own. As for my purpose well...do any of us really know what our purpose is? All I can say is that these streets are going to be getting a lot more dangerous. There are a lot of outsiders coming into the city. I've said enough, please hand over the sword and we can forget all about each other."


----------



## izillama (Nov 2, 2012)

Clover whirled on Lacey, snapping testily, "Fine! You can look for a _moment_! God...!" Then she carefully handed the katana over to Lacey and looked back at Kyle. If what he told them was true, then she found it a bit unsettling that he would know more than herself, given she had spent the past nine months in this city. Wielding a katana or no (and very confused about committing to a battle or no), Kyle might be someone they should keep in touch with, if possible. 

She spoke warily, "I'll give you your katana back and let you leave. But might you be willing to tell me a little more about these _outsiders_ at another time? In somewhere more discreet than the middle of the road?"









*OOC:*


Sense motive on Kyle.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 2, 2012)

*Santa Monica 2:25a*



izillama said:


> Clover whirled on Lacey, snapping testily, "Fine! You can look for a _moment_! God...!" Then she carefully handed the katana over to Lacey and looked back at Kyle. If what he told them was true, then she found it a bit unsettling that he would know more than herself, given she had spent the past nine months in this city. Wielding a katana or no (and very confused about committing to a battle or no), Kyle might be someone they should keep in touch with, if possible.
> 
> She spoke warily, "I'll give you your katana back and let you leave. But might you be willing to tell me a little more about these _outsiders_ at another time? In somewhere more discreet than the middle of the road?"
> 
> ...




Clover
[sblock]
You feel that he is being honest with you but he's holding back information(duh). You also get a sense of confidence in his voice, he's not afraid of you despite the fact that you have his weapon.
[/sblock]

Lacey bounces with excitement as Clover hands her the sword. She turns it over in her hands and does her own Malkavian authenticity check which includes looking at her reflection in the blade, tapping it against her shoe, licking it and finally biting it.

Kyle says "Perhaps, if you are meant to be involved then we will meet again. Until then I suggest you stay out of it as vampires have no business in these matters. Now let me have the sword back before this woman defiles it anymore."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 3, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



ladymermaid said:


> O God he is far to easily excited. "I'll give you my email, my phones always on the fritz, although I was hoping there might be someone here." Directing the conversation back to who Meredith was trying to talk to, she looks to Gregory, "Do you know of any gangrel's Professor?"












*OOC:*


The professor is presumably involved in a conversation with Koln, since Mike doesn't have power and can't post, we'll have to hold off on moving forward with your scene.







Christopher takes Meredith's email. He smiles and says creepily "Oh thank you, I'm sure I'll put this to good use!" 

"Now about my end of the deal. There is one Gangrel here, let me introduce you." Christopher takes Meredith by the hand and leads her over to a vampire sitting in the far back corner away from everyone else. He's a stocky black man, bald with a scar over his left eye. Christopher says "Meredith, this is Skelter. Skelter, Meredith. She says she wants to meet 'other Gangrels', perhaps you can shed some light on this issue. I'll just hang with the rest of the crew until Juggler gets here." Christopher walks back over to the crowd. 

Skelter says "Juggler...man,  must be real if he's gonna be here! Hey, Meredith you new around here? I don't think I've ever seen you around."


----------



## izillama (Nov 3, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> You feel that he is being honest with you but he's holding back information(duh). You also get a sense of confidence in his voice, he's not afraid of you despite the fact that you have his weapon.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Clover gave Kyle one last, searching look before nodding her head in assent, "Very well. Suit yourself. Never let it be said I'm not a woman of my word. Lacey?"

Carefully, she removed the blade from Lacey's grip, the Malkavian now seeming more satisfied for having inspected it. Slowly, she held the katana out to Kyle by the handle, a genuine smile managing to curve her features, "Here you are, as promised. It seems our truck didn't do you much damage, but in the future, could you please refrain from walking in traffic?"

Handing the katana over, she stepped back in line with Lacey, finally putting her own gun away. She nodded at Kyle, hoping he would get the hint that he should be the first one to walk away, "Perhaps we'll meet again. Good evening, Kyle."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 3, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Christopher's aura is a pale muddy green: Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming  self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding  personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism.
> 
> ...




Father Koln regains his senses... It would seem that Damsel hit him SO hard, that it put out his lights... and most the lights along the East Coast for a few days as it were...

"Ah monsieur, I am Father Kolnyr Clergue, ah just 'Father Koln' would suffice. I was ordained and trained in Montaillou, a small village in Southern France, and have served across America... And do not worry. For though you are an admitted 'sociopath', I am here to hear your sins and help with penance. Before confession though, may I ask what is this "situation" that you speak of? How can there be such tumult in ze City of Angels?"

As he talks, he sits down at the Professor's table. While he is fully relaxed and listening intently, he carefully heeds his heightened senses.


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 4, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The professor is presumably involved in a conversation with Koln, since Mike doesn't have power and can't post, we'll have to hold off on moving forward with your scene.
> ...





Meredith eyes Skelter, well he was not her sire, but she had already surveyed the room earlier and not found him so that was not a surprise. She knew she would have to start somewhere if she were to learn anything more about "herself", the Gangrels and her sire. "You probably would not have. I'm not one for mingling with...everyone. Unfortunately my sire was not very forthcoming with information...or anything for that matter when he made me. I've learned a little here and there but I thought meeting another Gangrel and learning a bit about my own clan and our special...attributes, would be helpful to me."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 5, 2012)

*Santa Monica 2:25a*



izillama said:


> Clover gave Kyle one last, searching look before nodding her head in assent, "Very well. Suit yourself. Never let it be said I'm not a woman of my word. Lacey?"
> 
> Carefully, she removed the blade from Lacey's grip, the Malkavian now seeming more satisfied for having inspected it. Slowly, she held the katana out to Kyle by the handle, a genuine smile managing to curve her features, "Here you are, as promised. It seems our truck didn't do you much damage, but in the future, could you please refrain from walking in traffic?"
> 
> Handing the katana over, she stepped back in line with Lacey, finally putting her own gun away. She nodded at Kyle, hoping he would get the hint that he should be the first one to walk away, "Perhaps we'll meet again. Good evening, Kyle."




Kyle puts the katana away, it seems to disappear into some kind of unseen sheath. He says "Perhaps. Farewell." before taking a few steps back and then dashing off into a nearby alleyway.

As Clover and Lacey get back into the truck Lacey says excitedly "I can't believe I got to lick a real katana!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 5, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln regains his senses... It would seem that Damsel hit him SO hard, that it put out his lights... and most the lights along the East Coast for a few days as it were...
> 
> "Ah monsieur, I am Father Kolnyr Clergue, ah just 'Father Koln' would suffice. I was ordained and trained in Montaillou, a small village in Southern France, and have served across America... And do not worry. For though you are an admitted 'sociopath', I am here to hear your sins and help with penance. Before confession though, may I ask what is this "situation" that you speak of? How can there be such tumult in ze City of Angels?"
> 
> As he talks, he sits down at the Professor's table. While he is fully relaxed and listening intently, he carefully heeds his heightened senses.




Gregory says "Los Angeles is a very unique situation for us kindred. About fifty years ago the Prince of this city was overthrown. They even say that Salvador Garcia himself killed the Prince! It was after this that the 'anarchs' as they are called, came to control LA. I like to study this unique situation because it proves that the kindred can survive without being mere puppets of the elders. A long winded explanation I know, but I could go on about the history of LA and the struggles of the free states for hours."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 5, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Gregory says "Los Angeles is a very unique situation for us kindred. About fifty years ago the Prince of this city was overthrown. They even say that Salvador Garcia himself killed the Prince! It was after this that the 'anarchs' as they are called, came to control LA. I like to study this unique situation because it proves that the kindred can survive without being mere puppets of the elders. A long winded explanation I know, but I could go on about the history of LA and the struggles of the free states for hours."




"The Prince was murdered in the past? Well, good thing she came back to life in ze present. But I believe that no man should ever have a hand shoved in their backside by another man. That, mon ami, is ze Antichrist. If one is to be a puppet, may it be that God is the one pulling the strings. So... if ze 'anarchs' are in control, how are ze Camarilla bubbling again to ze surface?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 5, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith eyes Skelter, well he was not her sire, but she had already surveyed the room earlier and not found him so that was not a surprise. She knew she would have to start somewhere if she were to learn anything more about "herself", the Gangrels and her sire. "You probably would not have. I'm not one for mingling with...everyone. Unfortunately my sire was not very forthcoming with information...or anything for that matter when he made me. I've learned a little here and there but I thought meeting another Gangrel and learning a bit about my own clan and our special...attributes, would be helpful to me."




Skelter says "That's common enough. Gangrel sires often leave their childe to fend for themselves. Makes us tougher, more independent than any of the other bloodlines. When I was out in Nam fighting in the jungle I certainly didn't have anyone holding my hand, no sir! I can tell you a little about our clan if that's what you wanna know. We have three disciplines: Animalism, Protean, and Fortitude. You can do some pretty amazing things with those like turn into animals, grow claws and even become one with the earth itself to protect you from sunlight when resting outside. One thing you gotta watch out for though is frenzying. When you frenzy kid, you'll get some freaky-ass animal features. We Gangrel tend to frenzy easier than other clans so watch out. I can see you already have some experience with that though, got them crazy cat eyes!"


----------



## izillama (Nov 5, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Kyle puts the katana away, it seems to disappear into some kind of unseen sheath. He says "Perhaps. Farewell." before taking a few steps back and then dashing off into a nearby alleyway.
> 
> As Clover and Lacey get back into the truck Lacey says excitedly "I can't believe I got to lick a real katana!"




Clover settled back into her seat as they got underway again and mused on their exchange with Kyle. Something told her that that wasn't the last they would see of him, whether any of them willed it or no. 

"Lacey, Kyle said that L.A. would be getting more dangerous because outsiders were coming into the city. Do you think he meant the Camarilla? I'm fairly certain I didn't sense any great love between the Camarilla and the Anarchs at that party, but I also didn't get the sense that they intended to go to open warfare between them, either. And I wonder if Kyle was working with someone else, or he's just a crazy man who wants to defend himself against our kind if he has to? You said that katana was real? What common man would walk around with a real katana on the streets, if he was acting alone?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 5, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Skelter says "That's common enough. Gangrel sires often leave their childe to fend for themselves. Makes us tougher, more independent than any of the other bloodlines. When I was out in Nam fighting in the jungle I certainly didn't have anyone holding my hand, no sir! I can tell you a little about our clan if that's what you wanna know. We have three disciplines: Animalism, Protean, and Fortitude. You can do some pretty amazing things with those like turn into animals, grow claws and even become one with the earth itself to protect you from sunlight when resting outside. One thing you gotta watch out for though is frenzying. When you frenzy kid, you'll get some freaky-ass animal features. We Gangrel tend to frenzy easier than other clans so watch out. I can see you already have some experience with that though, got them crazy cat eyes!"





Meredith touches her forehead lightly with the mention of her cat eyes. Frenzying she knew about, all to well. "Yes, I've been told I got off easy with just the eyes. I remember my sire having hairy, huge claws and black eyes. I've pulled my claws out before and I definitely have found it very useful, although I'd glad there not out all the time like his seemed to be. Do Gangrel sire's usually go looking for there childe eventually, see if they've become all they hoped for, as it were?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 6, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



Strider_Koln said:


> "The Prince was murdered in the past? Well, good thing she came back to life in ze present. But I believe that no man should ever have a hand shoved in their backside by another man. That, mon ami, is ze Antichrist. If one is to be a puppet, may it be that God is the one pulling the strings. So... if ze 'anarchs' are in control, how are ze Camarilla bubbling again to ze surface?"




"That my friend, is the great conundrum. The Camarilla feel like they can walk in and take what they see is theirs. The 'anarchs' as they like to call us, have been under a great deal of pressure lately. Both from rising Sabbat activity as well as an invasion from Eastern vampires. This has given the Camarilla the opening they needed to get a foothold in LA. I feel that this is going to be the greatest test to my theory that the free states will survive."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 6, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:25am*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith touches her forehead lightly with the mention of her cat eyes. Frenzying she knew about, all to well. "Yes, I've been told I got off easy with just the eyes. I remember my sire having hairy, huge claws and black eyes. I've pulled my claws out before and I definitely have found it very useful, although I'd glad there not out all the time like his seemed to be. Do Gangrel sire's usually go looking for there childe eventually, see if they've become all they hoped for, as it were?"




"That  sounds freaky man. Can't even go out in public anymore looking like a damn werewolf! Sometimes a sire will go looking for his childe, but not often. More often than not, the childe will go out seeking the sire. If your time is right, you will know and if he still lives then you will find him."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 6, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> "That my friend, is the great conundrum. The Camarilla feel like they can walk in and take what they see is theirs. The 'anarchs' as they like to call us, have been under a great deal of pressure lately. Both from rising Sabbat activity as well as an invasion from Eastern vampires. This has given the Camarilla the opening they needed to get a foothold in LA. I feel that this is going to be the greatest test to my theory that the free states will survive."




"Ah, I see clearly now. Merci Professor. But you have said too much. You see, when it comes to Sabbat, I and Socrates only need to know one thing: Where They Are..." Koln boasts as he makes the sign of the cross and then points his finger, firing at an imaginary enemy of God.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 6, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:30am*

All of a sudden Christopher starts thumping his guitar on the floor, trying to bring the room to order. A silence falls over the brewery. He says in a melodramatic voice "Everyone quiet down! Please, take a look at the person to your left and the person to your right. If you don't know who that person is, then please remove them from this building!" There is a rumbling of voices and people looking all over, eventually some of the vampires take notice of Koln and Meredith. One man near Meredith says "Hey, who are these two?" pointing out Meredith and Koln. "They might be spies!" he says. 

Jack stands up and says "They are with me, I invited them here. Anyone got a problem with that?"

Christopher shakes his head and says "They can stay." He puts the guitar down and stands on his chair "The time for uprising has come, we can wait no more. Coming from Long Beach to tell us about it is our glorious war leader, Juggler!" 

Leaping from the second floor and grabbing one of the rafters, a vampire who you can assume is Juggler, swings for a moment and then leaps into the middle of the room. Juggler is a tall and lanky man, clad in torn denim and wears his tangled brown hair long.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 7, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> All of a sudden Christopher starts thumping his guitar on the floor, trying to bring the room to order. A silence falls over the brewery. He says in a melodramatic voice "Everyone quiet down! Please, take a look at the person to your left and the person to your right. If you don't know who that person is, then please remove them from this building!" There is a rumbling of voices and people looking all over, eventually some of the vampires take notice of Koln and Meredith. One man near Meredith says "Hey, who are these two?" pointing out Meredith and Koln. "They might be spies!" he says.
> 
> Jack stands up and says "They are with me, I invited them here. Anyone got a problem with that?"
> 
> ...





"Oh! A juggler? I wonder if he will also do magic tricks!" Koln excitedly watches, leaning forward with his hands on his knees. 

He also has a peek at this person's Aura.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 8, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:30am*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Oh! A juggler? I wonder if he will also do magic tricks!" Koln excitedly watches, leaning forward with his hands on his knees.
> 
> He also has a peek at this person's Aura.




Koln
[sblock]
It might be that there are too many auras in the room, or maybe Juggler is too far away. But you can't get a good read on his aura, it changes from red, to green, to blue and back again like some kind of crazy Christmas ornament.
[/sblock]

Juggler speaks to the silent room "Brothers, sisters, I've called you all here tonight because we stand in the face of many challenges. But I want to make it clear who the enemies really are. We have been dealt some heavy blows from the Sabbat and even more from the Kue'jin." The room starts to grumble with anger and a few choice words that relate to people of asian decent. "But we do not need to face yet a third adversary. We do not need to fear the Camarilla, their laws will protect us and Victoria herself has forbidden any of the Elders from acting out against us."

Christopher throws his guitar on the floor, shattering it to pieces "That's  Juggler and you know it! How could you talk like that you traitor...you....you pussy!" Gregory holds Christopher back from going to fight Juggler. The rest of the room goes into uproar, kindred fighting amongst each other, it seems like not all of them disagree with Juggler. Juggler says "Christopher, I am no traitor, I merely want to see us survive here." Christopher stops struggling to go after Juggler but turns his back on him.

Suddenly one by one the kindred in the room quiet down and you hear nothing but the sound of someone clapping. A man walks out from the stairwell leading up to the offices and the roof. He walks into the center of the room, another much younger looking man following behind him with a sawed-off shotgun in his hand. The man is slightly overweight, he's dressed in a flannel shirt and blue jeans and is wearing a cowboy hat. He speaks with an almost comical Southern accent "Good evenin' boys. Great show we got here. I'm so glad to see ya'll trying to work out yer problems with a little therapy session here." He looks around the room at everyone, and focuses on Juggler "Y'know, some of our boys went missin' after that little party at the Succubus Club tonight. I reckon someone in here might know what happened to them?" Juggler responds "You can  off Sheriff, we don't know anything about your "boys"! Why don't you go poke your big nose elsewhere, or go crawl back to the cage that Ballard keeps you in."

Sheriff laughs "I thought you'd say somethin' like that. That's why I have a man on the roof just waitin' to light this whole place up unless one of ya starts talkin'!"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 8, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> It might be that there are too many auras in the room, or maybe Juggler is too far away. But you can't get a good read on his aura, it changes from red, to green, to blue and back again like some kind of crazy Christmas ornament.
> [/sblock]




Koln hums "jingle bells" under his breath



			
				Tale_Weaver said:
			
		

> Juggler speaks to the silent room "Brothers, sisters, I've called you all here tonight because we stand in the face of many challenges. But I want to make it clear who the enemies really are. We have been dealt some heavy blows from the Sabbat and even more from the Kue'jin." The room starts to grumble with anger and a few choice words that relate to people of asian decent.




"Ah those no good polythiest ninja-star chucking infidels! Just let me and ze Lord at them. I will have NONE of their taco salad and chase them from here to Perdition!" Koln does his best to be inconspicuous and "blend in" with his surroundings, like a chameleon, a holy chameleon.




			
				Tale_Weaver said:
			
		

> "But we do not need to face yet a third adversary. We do not need to fear the Camarilla, their laws will protect us and Victoria herself has forbidden any of the Elders from acting out against us."
> 
> Christopher throws his guitar on the floor, shattering it to pieces "That's  Juggler and you know it! How could you talk like that you traitor...you....you pussy!" Gregory holds Christopher back from going to fight Juggler. The rest of the room goes into uproar, kindred fighting amongst each other, it seems like not all of them disagree with Juggler.




"Why you heretical three-headed miserable' excuse for a Priest! Smiley face, smiley face, smiley face, smiley face upon you!!! Have at you!!" Koln jumps from his seat, joining in the fray... by choking himself. 




			
				Tale_Weaver said:
			
		

> Juggler says "Christopher, I am no traitor, I merely want to see us survive here." Christopher stops struggling to go after Juggler but turns his back on him.
> 
> Suddenly one by one the kindred in the room quiet down and you hear nothing but the sound of someone clapping. A man walks out from the stairwell leading up to the offices and the roof. He walks into the center of the room, another much younger looking man following behind him with a sawed-off shotgun in his hand. The man is slightly overweight, he's dressed in a flannel shirt and blue jeans and is wearing a cowboy hat. He speaks with an almost comical Southern accent "Good evenin' boys. Great show we got here. I'm so glad to see ya'll trying to work out yer problems with a little therapy session here." He looks around the room at everyone, and focuses on Juggler "Y'know, some of our boys went missin' after that little party at the Succubus Club tonight. I reckon someone in here might know what happened to them?" Juggler responds "You can  off Sheriff, we don't know anything about your "boys"! Why don't you go poke your big nose elsewhere, or go crawl back to the cage that Ballard keeps you in."
> 
> Sheriff laughs "I thought you'd say somethin' like that. That's why I have a man on the roof just waitin' to light this whole place up unless one of ya starts talkin'!"




"Man on ze roof? ...Santa! Ah tres' bien! I have something for ol' Saint Nick in the form of a righteous right hook! We will keep Christ in Christmas! And perhaps in Thanksgiving too!" Koln announces, hoping that helped rally the others to his righteous cause against those that say "Happy Holidays."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 8, 2012)

*The Cave 2:30am*



izillama said:


> Clover settled back into her seat as they got underway again and mused on their exchange with Kyle. Something told her that that wasn't the last they would see of him, whether any of them willed it or no.
> 
> "Lacey, Kyle said that L.A. would be getting more dangerous because outsiders were coming into the city. Do you think he meant the Camarilla? I'm fairly certain I didn't sense any great love between the Camarilla and the Anarchs at that party, but I also didn't get the sense that they intended to go to open warfare between them, either. And I wonder if Kyle was working with someone else, or he's just a crazy man who wants to defend himself against our kind if he has to? You said that katana was real? What common man would walk around with a real katana on the streets, if he was acting alone?"




Meanwhile...

Lacey says "The ninja kind of man! I think the sun is going to set on his little Japan."

You arrive at the bar called The Cave. Just from the outside you can tell that this isn't a very classy place. The building is almost indistinguishable as a bar at all. It's just a brick building with no windows and a few scraggly palm trees as the only form of landscaping. A heavily barred electronics store takes up most of the front of this building. A flickering neon sign above the door is the only indication that this place is even inhabited.

Clover and Lacey walk in and behind the door is a long, dark hallway that is sparsely decorated. Interestingly enough, every couple of feet, on both sides of the hallway, hangs an antique door knocker. Several lions and grotesque gargoyles, but also some very exotic ones, such as mermaids. 

Lacey of course is immediately distracted and starts playing with the door knockers, tapping them on the wall and listening as if expecting to hear footsteps.


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 9, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> It might be that there are too many auras in the room, or maybe Juggler is too far away. But you can't get a good read on his aura, it changes from red, to green, to blue and back again like some kind of crazy Christmas ornament.
> [/sblock]
> ...





Meredith stands against a side wall near where her and Skelter had been sitting. She had quickly backed away when Skelter got up to hold Damsel back during the fray. Meredith was a little worried about Koln as he had just been trying to strangle himself and she was starting to question whether or not she should have gone with him to this little shin-dig.  

With the appearance of "The Sheriff" Meredith stuck to the back wall and eyed him with annoyance. This was part of why she did not like getting involved with politics, it just gets messy and usually is not worth it.  She would have to see how this played out and keep an eye out for the exits so she didn't get fried.


----------



## izillama (Nov 9, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey says "The ninja kind of man! I think the sun is going to set on his little Japan."




...

Clover stared at Lacey and spoke flatly, "Why do I even bother with a long drawn out monologue?" 

*facepalm*









*OOC:*


 Fast forward to The Cave, and the doorknockers. 







Initially, Clover wanted to reach out and seize Lacey's hand to keep her from making a fool of herself and possibly getting themselves into trouble. After all, this place obviously _felt_ shady, and she wasn't entirely certain that they would be among friends here, or necessarily enemies either. True to her self and what had gotten her through the past year of her unlife, she wanted to be cautious and controlling. She didn't want any surprises. 

But then, she also didn't want them to seem a threat. Too much caution and acting too sneaky, in this case, could be just as dangerous. This was unknown territory for her, after all: Their last couple of run-ins with Nosferatu being... less-than-savory. So she gritted her teeth and let Lacey continue to knock haplessly. It wasn't as though they could _hope  _to blend in (with their obvious lack of affliction and out of place clothing). So she hoped that Lacey's innocent playing could at least be construed as harmless.

She followed casually behind the pigtailed girl down the hall, and made a quick perusal for "eyes in the sky" (which the presence of the electronics store had given her the idea to look for). 









*OOC:*


On the lookout for electronic surveillance!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 9, 2012)

*The Cave 2:30am*



izillama said:


> ...
> 
> Clover stared at Lacey and spoke flatly, "Why do I even bother with a long drawn out monologue?"
> 
> ...




Clover
[sblock]
While you don't see any cameras, you do notice that there is one door knocker that doesn't look like the rest, it looks like a golden bust of a half naked woman.
[/sblock]

Lacey continues walking down the hall using playing with every door knocker along the way.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 9, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:30am*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Man on ze roof? ...Santa! Ah tres' bien! I have something for ol' Saint Nick in the form of a righteous right hook! We will keep Christ in Christmas! And perhaps in Thanksgiving too!" Koln announces, hoping that helped rally the others to his righteous cause against those that say "Happy Holidays."




Sheriff turns his gaze to Koln "Well look at this one babblin' to himself. Looks like the anarchs here have got some new recruits. You know somethin' we don't? Cus I have no problem burning this place and all yer asses to the ground!"


----------



## izillama (Nov 9, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> While you don't see any cameras, you do notice that there is one door knocker that doesn't look like the rest, it looks like a golden bust of a half naked woman.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Clover began to walk down the hallway, inspecting the doorknockers as she went. Though some were disturbing, perhaps meant to be frightening, she could appreciate the art of each.

At one that looked like the bust of a woman, she stopped and stared at it. Not wanting to give anyone the satisfaction of thinking that it drew her for any other reason, other than just being unique among the unique doorknockers, she called out to Lacey, "Hey look, this one could be your sister!"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 9, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Sheriff turns his gaze to Koln "Well look at this one babblin' to himself. Looks like the anarchs here have got some new recruits. You know somethin' we don't? Cus I have no problem burning this place and all yer asses to the ground!"




Koln listens to his words intently. The verbiage, the throaty noises, the cultured (in a literal sense, mind you) accent all fail to translate. Being the priest that he is, he only listens for one thing, the truth. Sense motive....

"Listen well, brother, I am a "recruit" for no man. I only follow our Lord's Divine Command..."

Father Koln then looks him right in the eyes from under his hat, and speaks very very truthfully, and differently. "I know a lot of things you don't... you will learn though. They all will..." 

Then his tone immediately changes back to normal "But where your boys are exactly, I do not know. Perhaps try the police department? They're nice, and give free rides... always to the same place though. Or, if any of their names are 'Waldo,' perhaps try in a book."

Without stopping, Koln continues, as if this is all the same thought "And perhaps monsieur you would do well to know that lunacy, faith, and fire have something in common. They all fool the rational person into thinking they're in control when, at all times and in actuality and since ze Beginning, it controls them." His tone is non-threatening, but serious, and very cautionary, like a parent warning their child to not touch a hot stove.

Checking the aura, let's see This one's cream filling


----------



## izillama (Nov 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Are we taking bets on which group is gonna get their butts kicked first this night? I'm gunning for the Koln and Meredith duo, at the moment, lol


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 9, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are we taking bets on which group is gonna get their butts kicked first this night? I'm gunning for the Koln and Meredith duo, at the moment, lol




[Sblock]







*OOC:*



Seriously though, I'm wondering what Meredith, Christopher, Gregory, Jack, Damsel, Skelter and the rest of them are thinking, especially Jack

"Hm.. this is some serious political .. Ah hell, let's let the newbie Malkavian do the talking! He seems to have a good head for this kind of thing.".







[Sblock]But don't worry though, I Got This [/Sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 9, 2012)

*The Cave 2:30am*



izillama said:


> Clover began to walk down the hallway, inspecting the doorknockers as she went. Though some were disturbing, perhaps meant to be frightening, she could appreciate the art of each.
> 
> At one that looked like the bust of a woman, she stopped and stared at it. Not wanting to give anyone the satisfaction of thinking that it drew her for any other reason, other than just being unique among the unique doorknockers, she called out to Lacey, "Hey look, this one could be your sister!"




Lacey goes over to Clover and looks at the doorknocker "Why yes!" she says, putting her hands over her chest. "She even has my skintone! She's bigger than the other knockers in here, should we find out why?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 9, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:30am*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln listens to his words intently. The verbiage, the throaty noises, the cultured (in a literal sense, mind you) accent all fail to translate. Being the priest that he is, he only listens for one thing, the truth. Sense motive....
> 
> "Listen well, brother, I am a "recruit" for no man. I only follow our Lord's Divine Command..."
> 
> ...




Koln
[sblock]
The Sheriff's aura is a *Pale Gray:* dark thoughts, depressing thoughts, unclear intentions, presence of a dark side of personality. Also, you feel like he's bluffing about setting the building on fire, at least while he is still inside it.
[/sblock]

Damsel steps forward and says "That's enough! Get the  out of here before we tear you apart!"

The man with the sawed-off shotgun points it at Damsel and says "Easy now, this doesn't have to end violently. Just tell us what we want to know."

Jack says "Easy now, Damsel don't go getting your head blown off."

On Meredith's side of the room Skelter goes over to the wall where Meredith is and whispers to her "This place is going to  fast, you and your friend over there should leave. Only way out is upstairs though. I don't know if the stairs up are the only way to get there."


----------



## izillama (Nov 10, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey goes over to Clover and looks at the doorknocker "Why yes!" she says, putting her hands over her chest. "She even has my skintone! She's bigger than the other knockers in here, should we find out why?"




Clover quirked a wry eyebrow at Lacey, speaking dryly, "Not _all_ of them. Sure, knock yourself out." She swept an exaggerated gesture in invitation.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 10, 2012)

*The Cave 2:30am*



izillama said:


> Clover quirked a wry eyebrow at Lacey, speaking dryly, "Not _all_ of them. Sure, knock yourself out." She swept an exaggerated gesture in invitation.




Lacey says "Ha! I see what you did there! Now Clover, are you too shy to touch ano0ther woman. Tsk Tsk." 

Lacey puts her hand on the knocker rather suggestively and then knocks it. There is a little clicking sound and the wall behind the knocker opens up revealing a compartment behind the wall. Lacey reaches in and pulls out a small lockbox. It's made of steel and is about the size of a jewelery box.

Lacey looks at Clover "Mind if I do the honors here? Oh of course you don't, you don't seem like the type of girl." Lacey reaches down into the front of her dress, giggling she says "Sorry, this is usually easier. Now where are you my little friend?....Ah, gotcha!" Lacey produces what looks like a small blue metal pen. It says "Dyno Kwick Lock Pick" on it. "This is my sonic screwdriver." she says, a mechanism on it produces a pick and Lacey attempts to open the box with it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 10, 2012)

*The Cave 2:30am*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey says "Ha! I see what you did there! Now Clover, are you too shy to touch ano0ther woman. Tsk Tsk."
> 
> Lacey puts her hand on the knocker rather suggestively and then knocks it. There is a little clicking sound and the wall behind the knocker opens up revealing a compartment behind the wall. Lacey reaches in and pulls out a small lockbox. It's made of steel and is about the size of a jewelery box.
> 
> Lacey looks at Clover "Mind if I do the honors here? Oh of course you don't, you don't seem like the type of girl." Lacey reaches down into the front of her dress, giggling she says "Sorry, this is usually easier. Now where are you my little friend?....Ah, gotcha!" Lacey produces what looks like a small blue metal pen. It says "Dyno Kwick Lock Pick" on it. "This is my sonic screwdriver." she says, a mechanism on it produces a pick and Lacey attempts to open the box with it.












*OOC:*


Ok,  you dice roller!







The pick breaks and Lacey sighs, "I guess I didn't give it the right touch there. Let me try again." Lacey gets a new pick from her bag and replaces the broken one and tries to open the box again.

She manages to get it open. There is $100 in cash in there as well as a silver wrist watch. "Well well, looks like we have some goodies in here!" Lacey says smiling.









*OOC:*


I would have given the pick to Clover but I know she doesn't have any ranks in Open Lock. also, technically you didn't do it, Lacey did. But I'll give Clover the achievement anyway because you thought of searching the hallway.







Clover gets the Achievement: Check Out Those Knockers! (worth 10xp)


----------



## izillama (Nov 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


And because I was such a good sport and played along, right?







Clover _tsked_ derisively, "Normally, I think I'd encourage you to put it all back. But since they were so _kind _as to leave these treasures here to be discovered..." She shrugged, then nodded in approval at Lacey, "Good job with the lock. Now, let's find this party. At least we have a little extra spending money for cocktails now, yes? Put that money and watch away until we need it."

She took the box from Lacey, closed it, and replaced it in the wall and its compartment. When she closed the woman's bust doorknocker, she did so with a full push of her hand, looking sidelong at Lacey in challenge.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 11, 2012)

*The Cave 2:30am*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> And because I was such a good sport and played along, right?
> ...




Lacey crosses her arms in front of her chest "Well aren't we a feisty kitty."

You both move on to the bar proper. At the end of the hallway is a swinging door, it squeaks on its hinges as you move past. Behind the door is a single, dingy room that makes up the bar area. Roughly circular, the room is damp, dark and the ceiling is crisscrossed with metal beams. The floor is bare concrete giving it the honest look of the interior of a cave.

A couple of high-backed wooden booths are along one wall, but the majority of seating is at tables. The bar along the near wall is small but well-stocked. A large, burly man with a few gray hairs is tending the bar while a middle-aged buxom beauty waits the tables. 

The bar is mostly empty, a couple of tables have groups of mainly men, in twos or threes. When they see Clover and Lacey walk in some of them make cat calls while others snicker but most don't seem to pay you any mind.


----------



## izillama (Nov 11, 2012)

Disquieted, but determined not to appear so, Clover drew back her shoulders and surveyed the room imperiously, murmuring softly to Lacey, "This isn't exactly what I was expecting. I think we might be a tad... _overdressed_." 

Regarding the cat-calling men with disdain, she led the way to a table near the wall, perching herself ladylike on the edge of her chair and turning outwards towards the room, indicating for Lacey to join her. 

Somehow, she had imagined walking into a sea of ugliness. But this was a little too... _normal_ for what she had expected. Casually, she glanced around the room to take in what everyone was eating and drinking.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 11, 2012)

*The Cave 2:30am*



izillama said:


> Disquieted, but determined not to appear so, Clover drew back her shoulders and surveyed the room imperiously, murmuring softly to Lacey, "This isn't exactly what I was expecting. I think we might be a tad... _overdressed_."
> 
> Regarding the cat-calling men with disdain, she led the way to a table near the wall, perching herself ladylike on the edge of her chair and turning outwards towards the room, indicating for Lacey to join her.
> 
> Somehow, she had imagined walking into a sea of ugliness. But this was a little too... _normal_ for what she had expected. Casually, she glanced around the room to take in what everyone was eating and drinking.




Clover
[sblock]
Most of the people here are drinking beer of various kinds and a few are eating your typical fair of wings and burgers. None of them seem to be very high class, they mostly seem just like your average Joe.
[/sblock]

Lacey walks over to the table where Clover is sitting, seemingly not noticing the number of men in the room ogling her. She sits down across from Clover. She says "Shall I be your liferaft in this sea of perverted men?"

She folds her arms under her breasts and leans across the table speaking low so only Clover can hear "Tonight, we have met the white knight, I wonder if we will soon meet the black one."

There is a newspaper lying on the table between Clover and Lacey. It appears to be a local rag paper called the "Tell It All". The headline of the paper is "Bloodless Animal Man Seized by Police", underneath that article is a second article titled "L.A. 'Werewolf Killer' Murders Continue".


----------



## izillama (Nov 11, 2012)

Clover spun the newspaper and skimmed quickly over the articles. At the first headline, she found herself rolling her eyes. She wasn't a very old vampire at all, but even she knew the importance of upholding the Masquerade, as mandated by the Camarilla. If the living came to know the existence of the walking dead, and to _believe _it, she could only imagine the witch hunt that would ensue. And most likely the slaughter of the living as well. 

What really caught her eye, however, was the second article. Or, at least one word. She grew very solemn and raised her eyes to Lacey, keeping her voice low, "Ok, _vampires_ I have no choice but to believe in now, for obvious reasons. But do _not_ tell me that there are_ werewolves_ out there as well?"









*OOC:*


Yes, me as a player knows the existence of werewolves. But I'm not sure we've ever really heard about them in game? Just humor me.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 12, 2012)

*The Cave 2:30am*



izillama said:


> Clover spun the newspaper and skimmed quickly over the articles. At the first headline, she found herself rolling her eyes. She wasn't a very old vampire at all, but even she knew the importance of upholding the Masquerade, as mandated by the Camarilla. If the living came to know the existence of the walking dead, and to _believe _it, she could only imagine the witch hunt that would ensue. And most likely the slaughter of the living as well.
> 
> What really caught her eye, however, was the second article. Or, at least one word. She grew very solemn and raised her eyes to Lacey, keeping her voice low, "Ok, _vampires_ I have no choice but to believe in now, for obvious reasons. But do _not_ tell me that there are_ werewolves_ out there as well?"
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Oh don't worry, "humor" is one of Lacey's 10 middle names!







Still leaning over the table Lacey looks at the newspaper "Tell it to me newspaper, tell me all of it!" she says in a scrutinizing tone.

"To answer your question though Kitten, yes there are werewolves and they have big claws and big sharp teeth too, the better to eat you with! So watch out when going to Grandma's house. This paper isn't telling me much, I'm getting bored. Can you turn to the funnies? Let's see what Garfield is up to." 

Out of the corner of your eye you notice one of the men at the bar get up and walk towards your table. Lacey seems to notice too and whispers "Well Kitten, it looks like we made the mistake of bringing boobs to a dive bar. But don't worry, I've got this!"

The man comes over to the table and sits down at an empty seat, putting his hands on Clover and Lacey's shoulders he asks "Hey ladies, how about I buy you some drinks?" He's a middle aged man who looks like he hit the clubs before coming here, maybe a little too hard.

Lacey sits back in her seat and addresses the man "Oh hi, we appear to be wearing the wrong skins for this establishment and we're actually here to see the magic show in the VIP lounge. It should be starting soon you know, so we should be going."

The man takes his hand off of Lacey's shoulder and says "Ok...um...lady." He turns to Clover and asks "Is she on drugs or something?"


----------



## izillama (Nov 12, 2012)

Glaring fury like some hellcat of doom, Clover spoke indignantly to the man who had not-so-wisely forgotten to remove his hand from her shoulder, "I don't remember giving you leave to touch me. Leave now or all the drugs in the world wouldn't be able to quench the pain of what I feel like doing to you right now."

To add to the spectacle, she allowed her face to relax into a saccharine smile at the end. Her honeyed word was laced with poison, "Please?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 12, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> The Sheriff's aura is a *Pale Gray:* dark thoughts, depressing thoughts, unclear intentions, presence of a dark side of personality. Also, you feel like he's bluffing about setting the building on fire, at least while he is still inside it.
> [/sblock]
> ...





"Yah I'm not one to get stuck in the middle of political rivalries." Meredith looks around for another way to get upstairs, she looks for a ladder, low beams, anything she could possibly jump and swing up to the top floor quietly with. Hopefully Koln was limber....


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 13, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:35am*



ladymermaid said:


> "Yah I'm not one to get stuck in the middle of political rivalries." Meredith looks around for another way to get upstairs, she looks for a ladder, low beams, anything she could possibly jump and swing up to the top floor quietly with. Hopefully Koln was limber....




Meredith
[sblock]
Unfortunately you don't see a ladder or any way up at the moment. You do see a confused Koln though.
[/sblock]

The Sheriff, seeing that things aren't going anywhere says "Well, it's been great talking to you boys and girls but I think it's time for us to go. I have a little present for ya here." He produces a smoke bomb from his belt and detonates it dropping it on the floor by his feet. The smoke starts to fill the room and all chaos breaks loose as people stumble into one another trying to find the stairs. A shotgun blast goes off as Sheriff and his buddy make a break for the stairs.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 13, 2012)

*The Cave 2:35am*



izillama said:


> Glaring fury like some hellcat of doom, Clover spoke indignantly to the man who had not-so-wisely forgotten to remove his hand from her shoulder, "I don't remember giving you leave to touch me. Leave now or all the drugs in the world wouldn't be able to quench the pain of what I feel like doing to you right now."
> 
> To add to the spectacle, she allowed her face to relax into a saccharine smile at the end. Her honeyed word was laced with poison, "Please?"




The man backs off saying "Alright alright, I'm leaving." He walks back to the bar muttering "Geez, what a bunch of freaks."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 13, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredith
> [sblock]
> Unfortunately you don't see a ladder or any way up at the moment. You do see a confused Koln though.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Koln thanks God under his breath that the shotgun blast wasn't immediately followed with a pained scream and fleshy "Thud." He uses his Heightened Senses to make sense of the chaos around him, and manipulate his ability to see auras to get a sense of where everyone is.

[sblock] The lights all flicker and converge as the smoke lifts and fills the ceiling. It isn't long before Father Koln only sees colors, and the individual forms of those around him completely fade away. The fleshy vessels all dissipate, leaving only everyone's life-lights apparent. 

The touch, sight, taste... oh God the Taste... sound, and smell all overlap, like water-colours leaking through the paper of reality itself, and getting all over the dirty dirty table underneath. Got a little bit of red on my sleeve. What Koln now Sees is a caucaphony of sensory overload, that coil and constrict around his limbs, envelop his face, and violently beat him nearly unconscious until he finds himself in a gray abyss.

Perhaps "abyss" is the wrong word for it. When you think of an "abyss" you think of a void and ironically, when the abyss thinks about you, it Sees the exact same thing. But in this case, the void that Koln finds himself in has "matter"... there's ground, sky, trees, and even snow. However it is all behind a thin veil of gray, completely robbed of all texture, color, and other sensory adjectives. Try closing your eyes and rubbing... there ya go. It's like that... do it Harder next time.

Not taking the time to think it odd that his footprints lack the satisfyingly audible "Crunch" that they should in such thick snow, the priest hurries to the horizon. 

"I am looking for Her....I WILL have her back."

"Funny, it is He that has been seeking you. Or have you forgotten?"

Koln ignores the warning, and reaches out for her arm... [/sblock]

Snatching Meredith's wrist tightly, Koln struggles to look for the nearest way out of the room.


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 13, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredith
> [sblock]
> Unfortunately you don't see a ladder or any way up at the moment. You do see a confused Koln though.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Meredith feels Koln grab her wrist and start pulling her in one direction, seeing as she can barely see with the smoke she lets him lead her.
"We've got to get out of here before these crazy people get us more killed."


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 14, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln thanks God under his breath that the shotgun blast wasn't immediately followed with a pained scream and fleshy "Thud." He uses his Heightened Senses to make sense of the chaos around him, and manipulate his ability to see auras to get a sense of where everyone is.
> 
> [sblock] The lights all flicker and converge as the smoke lifts and fills the ceiling. It isn't long before Father Koln only sees colors, and the individual forms of those around him completely fade away. The fleshy vessels all dissipate, leaving only everyone's life-lights apparent.
> 
> ...






ladymermaid said:


> Meredith feels Koln grab her wrist and start pulling her in one direction, seeing as she can barely see with the smoke she lets him lead her.
> "We've got to get out of here before these crazy people get us more killed."





After Koln seems to pause for a minute. 

"Koln, how are we going to get out of here? Do you see any easy way to avoid the stairs? I mean we could always use our claws to climb the wall I suppose?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 14, 2012)

... Habakkuk 2:2-3


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 14, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> ... Habakkuk 2:2-3











*OOC:*


"What? It was just an idea."


----------



## izillama (Nov 14, 2012)

MEANWHILE, ACROSS TOWN....



Tale_Weaver said:


> The man backs off saying "Alright alright, I'm leaving." He walks back to the bar muttering "Geez, what a bunch of freaks."




Clover shrugged off the comment as though she hadn't heard him. Eying the waitress they had seen upon entering, she gave the woman a polite get-your-butt-over-here-and-serve-me kind of look to indicate that she and Lacey were ready to order. While she waited for service, she turned back to Lacey and kept her voice low, her gestures conversational, "Hey, is it just me, or does it seem like this place is kind of... _devoid_ of our type? I was kind of expecting more... I don't know... _undead_."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 14, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:35am*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln thanks God under his breath that the shotgun blast wasn't immediately followed with a pained scream and fleshy "Thud." He uses his Heightened Senses to make sense of the chaos around him, and manipulate his ability to see auras to get a sense of where everyone is.
> 
> [sblock] The lights all flicker and converge as the smoke lifts and fills the ceiling. It isn't long before Father Koln only sees colors, and the individual forms of those around him completely fade away. The fleshy vessels all dissipate, leaving only everyone's life-lights apparent.
> 
> ...




Koln
[sblock]
You see a mess of people in the middle of the room struggling to get out, many of them are trying to break down the front door, ripping off boards and breaking chains.

There are clearly two figures running up the stairs and escaping through the roof, no one seems to be following them, probably in fear of being taken out by the shotgun.

Aside from the stairs, there is a small ladder on the back of one of the giant tanks. You might be able to jump from the top of the tank to the second level.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 14, 2012)

*The Cave 2:35am*



izillama said:


> MEANWHILE, ACROSS TOWN....
> 
> Clover shrugged off the comment as though she hadn't heard him. Eying the waitress they had seen upon entering, she gave the woman a polite get-your-butt-over-here-and-serve-me kind of look to indicate that she and Lacey were ready to order. While she waited for service, she turned back to Lacey and kept her voice low, her gestures conversational, "Hey, is it just me, or does it seem like this place is kind of... _devoid_ of our type? I was kind of expecting more... I don't know... _undead_."




Lacey crosses her arms again and says "Undead...yes...they must pull strings here. These are their puppets and we are in the theater." 

Lacey starts giggling "Hey Clover, can I ask you something? Have you ever...had a boyfriend? I know we're practically the only women in the room but your words seem so bent out of shape for someone with such straight lips."

The waitress takes notice of Clover and starts to head over to the table.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 14, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You see a mess of people in the middle of the room struggling to get out, many of them are trying to break down the front door, ripping off boards and breaking chains.
> 
> ...




"Follow me mon ami, I will get you through this, as Our Lord in the valley of the shadow of Death..."

He tugs her over in the direction of the ladder. There, he attempts to jump from the top of the large tank up to the second level.

"Follow my lead, and God be with us!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 14, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Follow me mon ami, I will get you through this, as Our Lord in the valley of the shadow of Death..."
> 
> He tugs her over in the direction of the ladder. There, he attempts to jump from the top of the large tank up to the second level.
> 
> "Follow my lead, and God be with us!"




Poor Father Koln jumps up almost vertically and falls in the gap between the tank and the ledge. Thankfully for him it's not high enough for him to take damage, but it looked pretty stupid.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 14, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Poor Father Koln jumps up almost vertically and falls in the gap between the tank and the ledge. Thankfully for him it's not high enough for him to take damage, but it looked pretty stupid.




Tries again


----------



## izillama (Nov 14, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey crosses her arms again and says "Undead...yes...they must pull strings here. These are their puppets and we are in the theater."
> 
> Lacey starts giggling "Hey Clover, can I ask you something? Have you ever...had a boyfriend? I know we're practically the only women in the room but your words seem so bent out of shape for someone with such straight lips."
> 
> The waitress takes notice of Clover and starts to head over to the table.




Clover continued to watch the waitress approach their table, arms crossed and leaning on the table, as she answered Lacey, "Boyfriend? No. But plenty of ******* men in this world have wanted to get their hands on a beautiful, innocent millionaire's daughter. I'd rather just keep my distance from the rabble. So, you're saying what, exactly? That these people are ghouls? Does that mean our undead kin aren't far behind?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 14, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> Tries again





Meredith does a face palm at Koln's first attempt, expecting to see something a little more...fluid.

Meredith tries jumping up herself.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 15, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:35am*



Strider_Koln said:


> Tries again






ladymermaid said:


> Meredith does a face palm at Koln's first attempt, expecting to see something a little more...fluid.
> 
> Meredith tries jumping up herself.




You both make the jump and manage to get to the second level. Below you can see that the smoke has enveloped the entire bottom floor.

Assuming you go up the stairway to exit the building you hear voices when you near the top. One of them is clearly Sheriff. "Ok drop it man!" Another voice says "Seriously? We only came here to scare 'em, we don't have to kill 'em. Besides, most of 'em will get out before they burn up anyway." Sheriff responds "It aint 'bout killin' them. I just want to send 'em a message. Let's see 'em transpire against the Camarilla again after this!"

You hear the sound of wood clatter to the ground on the rooftop and you can smell smoke.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 15, 2012)

*The Cave 2:35am*



izillama said:


> Clover continued to watch the waitress approach their table, arms crossed and leaning on the table, as she answered Lacey, "Boyfriend? No. But plenty of ******* men in this world have wanted to get their hands on a beautiful, innocent millionaire's daughter. I'd rather just keep my distance from the rabble. So, you're saying what, exactly? That these people are ghouls? Does that mean our undead kin aren't far behind?"




Lacey says "But of course you didn't let them pet you kitten."

Looking around at the people once more she says "No not ghouls, the blood of vampires is not inside them for these puppets are hollow."

The waitress approaches the table. "Good evening, I'm Maureen. What can I get ya tonight?"


----------



## izillama (Nov 15, 2012)

"Oh boy, _hollow puppets_..." she said sardonically. At the arrival of the waitress, she smiling in that charming, almost creepy manner of hers, "Good evening, Maureen. A glass of red for my friend. And a glass of white for myself. No rush."


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 16, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> You both make the jump and manage to get to the second level. Below you can see that the smoke has enveloped the entire bottom floor.
> 
> Assuming you go up the stairway to exit the building you hear voices when you near the top. One of them is clearly Sheriff. "Ok drop it man!" Another voice says "Seriously? We only came here to scare 'em, we don't have to kill 'em. Besides, most of 'em will get out before they burn up anyway." Sheriff responds "It aint 'bout killin' them. I just want to send 'em a message. Let's see 'em transpire against the Camarilla again after this!"
> 
> You hear the sound of wood clatter to the ground on the rooftop and you can smell smoke.




Meredith yells down to the crowd of vampires trying to get out. "Hurry they've lit the roof on fire!" As loud as she can before jumping onto the roof hoping to maybe kick away whatever they through down before it did real damage.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 16, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:45am*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith yells down to the crowd of vampires trying to get out. "Hurry they've lit the roof on fire!" As loud as she can before jumping onto the roof hoping to maybe kick away whatever they through down before it did real damage.




When you do get to the roof you see that they dropped a wooden torch on the ground. The fire is quickly beginning to spread. If you are going to try to put it out that will be initiative as the Sheriff's men won't let you do that without a fight.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 16, 2012)

*The Cave 2:45am*



izillama said:


> "Oh boy, _hollow puppets_..." she said sardonically. At the arrival of the waitress, she smiling in that charming, almost creepy manner of hers, "Good evening, Maureen. A glass of red for my friend. And a glass of white for myself. No rush."




Maureen says "Certainly. I'll be right back with that."

Lacey frowns at Clover and says "How long do you expect to stay in the theater kitten? I want to see the puppet master and the magician. Maybe he will pull a rabbit from his hat!"

Maureen comes back with the drinks rather quickly. "Here you go ladies. Will you be starting a tab?" She leans in over the table "What are you girls doing here anyway? You don't look like our regular crowd? Not that I'm complaining. As you can imagine, the female gender is rather absent here."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 16, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> When you do get to the roof you see that they dropped a wooden torch on the ground. The fire is quickly beginning to spread. If you are going to try to put it out that will be initiative as the Sheriff's men won't let you do that without a fight.




Father Koln readies himself for a fight. He looks down at the flames from under his hat as he reaches for his firearm in his coat... only to find Socrates.

*Squeak*

"You're right mon ami, it was foolish of me to leave ze tools behind. I am without my sword against the Devil tonight. But if I may fall, let it not be on my knees. For defeated or victorious, a Christian always acts according to what it Right. This means when hellfire appears, I do not turn my back, but charge bravely, even if God may be my only shield."

"So let us try to put le fire out. ALLONS-Y!"

[sblock]







*OOC:*


 So let me get this straight. These guys are looking some other guys, and the only guys who'd really have a clue as to where they are, are the ones they're now trying to set on fire? I know the Camarilla can be cut-throat but dayymn, give diplomacy a shot first. Now they just shat the bed and entered into open war with the anarchs. Didn't think things would go to hell THAT easily or quickly. Great... and our characters are stuck in the middle of this WTFery





 [/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Nov 16, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Maureen says "Certainly. I'll be right back with that."
> 
> Lacey frowns at Clover and says "How long do you expect to stay in the theater kitten? I want to see the puppet master and the magician. Maybe he will pull a rabbit from his hat!"
> 
> Maureen comes back with the drinks rather quickly. "Here you go ladies. Will you be starting a tab?" She leans in over the table "What are you girls doing here anyway? You don't look like our regular crowd? Not that I'm complaining. As you can imagine, the female gender is rather absent here."












*OOC:*


Invoking the Ventrue powers of a fortified stomach! (knowing full well that she will have to throw it back up later)







Clover caught her lip in her teeth as she regarded Lacey, and wondered if the girl was trying to say that there was more to this bar than met the eye. Before she could respond, however, Maureen came back with their drinks. The smell of the wines pulled at Clover's nose, bringing up memories from days long gone by. 

She took the white and swirled it by its stem, and slipped the proper bills out of her pocketbook, placing them on the table, "No, just the one drink, thank you. We're here for the show." She said the last part vaguely; was she talking about people watching, or was there actually a show going on?

For appearances, she took a sip of the wine and let it trickle down her dead throat. The juice was bitter on her tongue, and too sweet. It bit and burned, but she was determined to swallow. It tasted like home.


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 16, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln readies himself for a fight. He looks down at the flames from under his hat as he reaches for his firearm in his coat... only to find Socrates.
> 
> *Squeak*
> 
> ...




As Meredith comes to the roof she see's the torch. "It's over there!" she points. 

Koln pulls our Socrates and says something about tools but than seems to agree to try and put the fire out. Meredith sees the Camarilla, pulls out her claws and makes for the torch.


----------



## izillama (Nov 17, 2012)

Jus68tink said:


> I do not turn my back, but charge bravely




Clover growls and snaps her head towards the lurker, "Hey! We have a _story_ going on here! You may read, but please do _not_ comment!"

She turns irritably back to her wine and mutters about people overstepping their boundaries and breaking the fourth wall.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 20, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:45am*



ladymermaid said:


> As Meredith comes to the roof she see's the torch. "It's over there!" she points.
> 
> Koln pulls our Socrates and says something about tools but than seems to agree to try and put the fire out. Meredith sees the Camarilla, pulls out her claws and makes for the torch.




And their Initiative Rolls.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, really don't feel like laying out the battle right now. I got in late so we'll have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 20, 2012)

*The Cave 2:45am*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Invoking the Ventrue powers of a fortified stomach! (knowing full well that she will have to throw it back up later)
> ...












*OOC:*



It's not a Ventrue ability, it's actually a feat you would need to take, just like "blush of health". Without this feat you have to spend 1 bloodpoint to keep from throwing up and food tastes awful to you.







So Clover spends 1 bloodpoint so she doesn't puke everywhere.

Lacey eyes her glass of red wine warily, swishing it around in the glass.

Maureen gives Clover an odd look "What show? If you mean staring at these jackasses I bet I can think of at least a hundred better things you can do in the city than that tonight."


----------



## izillama (Nov 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


*frustrated*






Clover gave Maureen a warning glare for that, glanced at Lacey, then placed her glass gently down on the table, muttering a French expletive between her teeth. She grabbed her pocketbook and began to rise, clearly beginning to become irritable over the waste of time visiting The Cave has been. First they started out their night by running down some sort of crazy katana-wielding vampire hunter, and now they get to their destination and they can't even find who and what they're looking for? Not to mention the unnecessarily pointed response of a mere _waitress_. Of _course_ there were a hundred things she could be doing this evening! But no; Koln and now that damned Meredith had to drag her out on a while goose chase on behalf a womanizing arsonist who apparently never had the good sense to keep that magical necromancing wand of his in his pants....

She stood and faced Lacey, "Unless you have something _useful_ to tell me, then let's go. We're wasting time here and I get the feeling Koln's probably at home trying to swim the English Channel in our_ bathtub _again, or something."









*OOC:*


This is feeling like a big waste of time at this point. The club wasn't exactly what I was expecting. If there's no storyteller help here, Clover's leaving. >.<*


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 20, 2012)

As they approach the fire, Koln whispers to Meredith, "This is very bad, but I do not intend to retreat. I thought I knew how this movie went, but I guessed the wrong play. I failed you, but God has more planned for you, mon ami. The second the fires rise, you run. There is someone I'm hunting... and he lives down below. There is also someone I'm looking for, and I will find her. Our destinations are not the same."

He quickly hands her Socrates. "Take good care of him. Feed him. He likes that, and LISTEN to him. He really likes that, as would you."


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 20, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> As they approach the fire, Koln whispers to Meredith, "This is very bad, but I do not intend to retreat. I thought I knew how this movie went, but I guessed the wrong play. I failed you, but God has more planned for you, mon ami. The second the fires rise, you run. There is someone I'm hunting... and he lives down below. There is also someone I'm looking for, and I will find her. Our destinations are not the same."
> 
> He quickly hands her Socrates. "Take good care of him. Feed him. He likes that, and LISTEN to him. He really likes that, as would you."





Meredith stops short of going for the torch at Koln's words. Meredith takes little Socrates in her claws, trying to take care not to hurt the little one who thankfully happily runs up to her right shoulder.

"Koln? Wait, what? I'm not going anywhere unless your coming with me. I've never left anyone behind and I'm not about to start now. If we must fight, we fight together. I don't plan to fight, I just want to stop that fire. Now were wasting time!"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 20, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith stops short of going for the torch at Koln's words. Meredith takes little Socrates in her claws, trying to take care not to hurt the little one who thankfully happily runs up to her right shoulder.
> 
> "Koln? Wait, what? I'm not going anywhere unless your coming with me. I've never left anyone behind and I'm not about to start now. If we must fight, we fight together. I don't plan to fight, I just want to stop that fire. *Now were wasting time!*"




"By the way, the Sheriff's strings ARE not loose. Allons-y!"

So the fight begins... but here's some noncanon flavor text because jelly-side-down, am I right?

[sblock] Maybe time moves sooo slowly to us because we're vampires. It's times like these, when I'm in limbo, I start to think odd things, you know what I mean mon ami? For example, even though the Malleus Maleficarum is VERY specific (and graphic) about the Devil and demonspawn such as ourselves NOT being able to breed, what if a vampire and a human did have a child. Oui, that's right. "Nature finds a way" as they said in that picture with ze dinousaurs, Firefly. 

Anyway, what if a vampire and a human did have a half-human, half-evil bastard child? Do you think, at that moment, a bunch of VERY effeminate Italian vampires, all FABULOUSLY dressed by the Way, will all board a plane for America and try to kill the unholy family? Can you imagine THAT security plane check? And maybe we DO sparkle... okay, I'm speaking nonsense. God's light DESTROYS that which is foul,He DOES NOT merely turn the accursed into a Disco Ball.

[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Ok, enough goofing around.     

Here is the link to the gameboard. I believe this will encompass every battle in the game as I can simply add rooms and move you guys there. So please click on the link below.

*https://app.roll20.net/join/54774/pFXjZQ*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's the turn order:

Ghoul 3
Meredith
Ghoul 1
Ghoul 2
Ghoul 4
Koln
Ghoul 5


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 23, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:45am*

As soon as Koln and Meredith get to the top of the roof, they see five guys up there, a burning torch on the ground behind them. The ones nearest to the torch are carrying shotguns. Sheriff is at the edge of the roof with his lackey and he turns to see Koln and Meredith emerge. 

"Well lookie here boys, the fresh recruits have come to spoil the party. I guess I can stay and watch you boys beat 'em to a pulp. Don't worry 'bout killin' 'em, just don't let 'em put out that fire!"

To be continued on the battle field!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 24, 2012)

*The Brewery 2:45am*

Notes from the battlefield:
[sblock]
 Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 3 swings his bat at Meredith as she comes out of the stares and charges blindly ahead not noticing the two men flanking the stairwell. 

  rolling 1d20 + 8 (20)+8 *= *28 

  CRITICAL HIT!! 

  I drew the "Knockback" card. Double damage and target is pushed 1d6 squares backward. 

  rolling 1d6 + 6 (2)+6 *= *8 
  rolling 1d6 (1) *= *1 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Meredith takes 16 damage and falls 5 ft backwards on the stairs 

  It is now Meredith's turn 

  Sheriff yells "Great shot man! Hit that bitch again if she's dumb enough to come back!" 

  Father Koln:in nome du pere'. du filet, e' du spiri sancti... Allons-y! 

  Tale Weaver (GM):you get 2 attacks of opportunity on you 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 3 AoO 

  Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 1d20 + 8(19)+8*=*27 

  Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 1d6 + 6(3)+6*=*9 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Meredith takes 9 damage 

  Father Koln:what are they attacking with? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):these guys have bats 

  Father Koln:who's got shotguns? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):but the ones near the flame have guns Ghoul 2 and Ghoul 5 

  Tale Weaver (GM):now are you attacking? 

  Meredith.:yes Ghoul 5 with my claws 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k, roll to attack, you only get 1 attack this time because you moved 

  Meredith.: rolling 1d20 + 14 (8)+14 *=*22 
  Tale Weaver (GM): ok you hit him, now you roll the damage 

  Meredith.:rolling 1d8 + 4(5)+4*=*9 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 5 takes 9 damage from claws 

  Ghoul 1's turn 

  Meredith get's an attack of opportunity on him 

  Meredith.:yay I use my claws 

  Father Koln:what a shock gangrel uses her claws 

  Meredith.:  

  Meredith.: rolling 1d20 + 14 (11)+14 *= *25 

  Tale Weaver (GM):that hits too, so roll damage 

  Meredith.: rolling 1d8 + 4 (3)+4 *= *7 

  Meredith:Get out of my way before you morons set this place on fire! 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 1 swings his bat at Meredith 

  Sheriff "That's kinda the point darlin'" 

  rolling 1d20 + 8 (11)+8 *= *19 

  Ghoul 1's swing just catches Meredith 

  rolling 1d6 + 6 (1)+6 *= *7 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 2 attacks Meredith with his bat he uses 1 bloodpoint for Potence I 

  Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 1d20 + 8(2)+8 *=*10 

  Tale Weaver (GM):he flubbed that one 

  Tale Weaver (GM):he gets another +2 for flanking but that wouldn't have helped him 

  Meredith.:no. do i need to be next to or in the same square as the torch to move it? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Alright, Ghoul 4. Burns blood for Potence I. Same square, it's small.
  Father Koln:Koln sticks his chin out, daring him 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Batter Up! rolling 1d20 + 8 (12)+8 *= *20 

  Father Koln:strike 1 

  Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 1d20 + 1 (7)+1 *= *8 

  Tale Weaver (GM):2nd attack misses too 

  Father Koln: unarmed damage is only 1d3? 
  Tale Weaver (GM):yeah, plus STR 

  Father Kolnlus stuff right 

  Father Koln: Koln wants to try to play some baseball 

  Father Koln:Sooo.. im putting two bloodpoints to my STR, moving up and gonna try to disarm him 

  Tale Weaver (GM):you can only spend 1 bloodpoint but yes, you get a +4 to STR 

  Meredith.:can you only use one bp a turn? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):yes, at your generation anyway 

  Father Koln: alright fine 1.

  rolling 1d20 + 14 (14)+14 *= *28 

  Tale Weaver (GM):lol, I believe he gets an attack of opportunity 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k so he gets to make an attack roll with a +4 bonus because he has a weapon 1 size larger than your fist 

  rolling 1d20 + 12 (19)+12 *= *31 

  Tale Weaver (GM):and he wins 

  Father Koln:not for the attack of opportunity though 

  Tale Weaver (GM):no 

  rolling 1d20 + 8 (4)+8 *= *12 

  his AoO misses 
  Tale Weaver (GM):so Ghoul 5's turn 

  Meredith.:yay more beating Meredith up or do i get to heal a little first 

  Father Koln:you heal on your next turn but you can blood heal 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 5 spends 1 bp on Potence I. You can spend blood to heal anytime during the round if you haven't used blood for anything else. Then you regenerate at the top of the round.

  Meredith.: what about fortitude? Can i do that whenever?

  Tale Weaver (GM):yeah 

  Ghoul 5 will use his shotgun 

  rolling 1d20 + 8 (5)+8 *= *13 

  Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 1d20 + 1(8)+1 *= *9 

  Father Koln:isnt that an AoO for jen? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):I don't agree with their rules on the shotgun, it should be handled like a flamethrower at close range. No, he has combat reflexes. I might make a house rule after this though that shotguns at close range require reflex saves for half you can't possibly miss with a shotgun at 5 ft away.

  Father Kolnr something or holding the gun backwards 

  Meredith.:hahahaha 

  Tale Weaver (GM):celerity gives them crazy reflex saves anyway and uncanny dodge. So top of the round, everyone roll regen or else I will.

  Father Koln:im still fresh as a daisy 

  Meredith.:how?

  Tale Weaver (GM):it's on the back of your sheet. it's 2d4 at your level  it's under core abilities.

  Meredith.: rolling 2d4 + 0 (2+2)+0 *= *4 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Meredith gets back 4 
  rolling 1d4 (1) *= *1 

  Meredith.:yay can i do fortitude II

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 1 gets back 1 
  rolling 1d4 (1) *= *1 

  Ghoul 5 gets back 1 

  it's still Ghoul 3's turn btw 

  Tale Weaver (GM): alright swinging with flanking! 
  rolling 1d20 + 10 (6)+10 *= *16 

  Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 1d20 + 3 (10)+3 *= *13 

  and misses all around 

  Sheriff "My granny can swing better than that! Oh hey, look at them flames!" 

  Tale Weaver (GM): the flame starts to spread. Meredith, make a will save 

  Meredith.: rolling 1d20 + 2 (17)+2 *= *19 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Meredith makes her save 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Meredith's turn 

  Meredith.:Grabs for the torch 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k so you can pick it up this round and that's about it 

  Meredith:O wonderful 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 1 will use 1 bloodpoint on Celerity I. He'll drop his bat and attempt to disarm 

  rolling 1d20 + 8 (10)+8 *= *18 

  Meredith.: rolling 1d20 + 10 (3)+10 *= *13 

  Tale Weaver (GM):yeah, she rolled a 3 so he takes the torch he wrestles it from Meredith.

  Meredith:Idiot! Give that back 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Sheriff "Stop playin' with the dang thing and throw it!"

  Ghoul 2's turn he shoots with his shotgun, let's see if he misses! 
  rolling 1d20 + 8 (8)+8 *= *16 

  yup, apparently they're distracted. Maybe they see naked girls across the street or something.

  Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 1d20 + 1 (18)+1 *= *19 

  Meredith:what does my fortitude do? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):+8 I think, let me see here 
  You give yourself a +4 enhancement bonus to Constitution and the benefits of the 
  Diehard and Endurance feats. (The extra hit points from the Constitution bonus are not lost first the way temporary hit points are.) ok so just more hitpoints then you get +8 to CON.

  Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 3d6 + 0 (2+1+1)+0 *= *4 

  Meredith takes 4 dmg 

  Ghoul 4's turn 

  he drops his bat and attempts to grapple Koln

  Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 1d20 + 12 (19)+12 *= *31 

  Father Koln: rolling 1d20 + 14 (17)+14 *= *31 

  Meredith.:nice 

  Tale Weaver (GM):alright, that certainly hits lol roll for damage and the grapple fails.

  Father Koln: rolling 1d3+8 (2)+8 *= *10 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k 10 damage. Koln punches the ghoul in the stomach making him groan and stumble.

  Tale Weaver (GM):so you'll have to grapple him.

  Father Koln:and if that succeeds i can toss him? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):yes 

  Father Kolnk gonna grapple him, after his attempt to fight me off 

  Tale Weaver (GM): ok so here goes their AoO 
  Ghoul 1 
  rolling 1d20 + 8 (13)+8 *= *21 

  well that ends that, he punches Koln 

  Father Koln:dont i get a second attempt? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 2 

  rolling 1d20 + 8 (4)+8 *= *12 

  Father Koln:since i get two attacks per round? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):yes it varies but you can't do it twice just because you have 2 attacks 

  Father Koln:if i get multiple attacks per round, i can start a grapple multiple times 
  at successively lower base attack bonuses of course 

  Tale Weaver (GM):meh, ok. yes you would have to use your 2nd attack bonus 
  Father Koln:right so they get to try to hit me again 

  Tale Weaver (GM):and then only the guy you're grappling would get AoO 

  Father Kolnk 

  Tale Weaver (GM): Ghoul 1 AoO

  rolling 1d20 + 8 (17)+8 *= *25 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 1 damage 
  rolling 1d6 + 12 (4)+12 *= *16 
  that's 14 

  rolling 1d6 + 12 (1)+12 *= *13 
  and 13 
  27 dmg 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 5 will do a full attack on Meredith 
  rolling 1d20 + 8 (13)+8 *= *21 

  Tale Weaver (GM):his first attack hits 
  rolling 1d20 + 1 (18)+1 *= *19 

  Meredith.:so both hit 
  Tale Weaver (GM):yes 

  rolling 1d6 + 12 (2)+12 *= *14 
  rolling 1d6 + 12 (6)+12 *= *18 
  so 32 dmg! 

  Meredith.:i use 1 bp for blood heal 

  Sheriff" Heh heh, you might wanna consider runnin' lady" 

  Meredith has 13 bps now 

  Ghoul 3, same thing on Koln 

  rolling 1d20 + 8 (7)+8 *= *15 

  rolling 1d20 + 1 (17)+1 *= *18 

  those are 17 and 20 cuz I keep forgetting flank bonus they both miss Koln though 
  don't forget to roll regeneration both of you ghouls don't get it this round 

  Father Koln: 
  rolling 2d4 (4+1) *= *5 

  Meredith.: 
  rolling 2d4 + 0 (4+3)+0*= *7 

  Tale Weaver (GM):if you stand in its space you can stamp out the fires without the torch there 

  Meredith heals 7 

  Meredith.:how mnay of those could i do a turn 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Koln heals 5. Only 1 

  Meredith.k i use one bp to heal 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k so Meredith spends 1 bp to gain 10hp 

  Tale Weaver (GM):she has 12 now 

  Meredith.:i stamp out the flame 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k 

  Meredith.:have any of the vampires in the buldiing come up the stairs or do we still hear people trying to get out below us? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 1 is going to toss the torch. You hear the door burst open (the front door). They managed to get out through the front.

  Meredith.k good im out next turn 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Sheriff "Dang it, the party is over boys!" 

  Tale Weaver (GM): You hear a helicopter approaching 

  Meredith:! 

  Furry S.:*facepalms* 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 2 steps in to attack Meredith 
  rolling 1d20 + 8 (12)+8 *= *20 

  Father Koln:Ah Ha! Now you are, how you say... Nailed, is it? For our Savior is here!! *Koln points upward at the big light in the sky* 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 2 punches Meredith (he dropped his gun earlier) 

  Father Koln:Indeed, you must have known monsieur that doing this would implicate you in ze eyes of ze Almighty. Now repent! 

  Tale Weaver (GM): 
  rolling 1d3+12 (3)+12 *= *15 

  Meredith takes 15 dmg 

  Meredith: oof! Koln let's get out of here! 

  Tale Weaver (GM): Ghoul 4 is going to make a full retreat 

  Father Koln:You go on green Marie. I will NOT retreat. For I will see these fiends of the Almighty return to-..HEY GET BACK HERE 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Koln's turn 

  Meredith: Koln! Clover will kill me if I return without you, what good will that do me than? 

  Father Koln:im blood buffing and charging at ghoul 4 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k 

  Father Koln: 
  rolling 1d20+16 (15)+16 *= *31 

  Tale Weaver (GM):make an attack roll with a +2 bonus

  Father Koln:yep 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k, you hit him, Koln knocks Ghoul 4 off the roof 

  Meredith.:hahaha 

  Furry S.:hopefully into a mob of very angry anarchs 

  Tale Weaver (GM):I don't want to calculate that damage, let's put him at 1 

  Furry S.:did he drop his baseball bat there? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):lucky for him it was the back of the building and not the front lol 
  he dropped his baseball bat where he was before. I'll put it on the map 

  Meredith.:nice has spikes and evrything 

  Sheriff "Now why did ya have to go an' do that? Do I have to teach you a lesson boy?" 

  Father Koln:Boy...? That is FATHER to you, monsieur... 

  Father Koln:And while I may be ze "Malkavian" even I know that starting a war with ze Pirates and risking Masquerade Ball violations iz abosulte-ly CRAZZYYY

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 5 will take another shot at Meredith 

  Meredith.:great. lets see if she passes out and koln has to rescue her 

  Furry S.:That helicopter still up there? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):it's getting closer 

  Tale Weaver (GM): 
  rolling 1d20 + 8 (8)+8 *= *16 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Well Ghoul 5 missed, what a surprise 
  rolling 1d20 + 1 (11)+1 *= *12 

  Tale Weaver (GM):he missed again and now he's empty 

  Father Koln:Ah tres' bien monsieur! While i do not like you, i must admit that was an outstanding shot! 
  at ze air. Take THAT ozone!

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 3's turn 

  Father Koln: 
  rolling 2d4 (1+1) *= *2 

  Tale Weaver (GM):let's see, he takes a 5ft step to the left and ZOOM! 
  bull rush Koln 
  rolling 1d20 + 10 (3)+10 *= *13 

  Tale Weaver (GM):worst bull rush ever 

  Meredith.: 
  rolling 2d4 + 0 (4+3)+0 *= *7 

  Tale Weaver (GM): Meredith regenerates 7hp

  Meredith.:use 1 bp to heal again 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 1 
  rolling 1d4 (1) *= *1 

  Ghoul 5 
  rolling 1d4 (1) *= *1 

  The helicopter drops down to the edge of the building where Sheriff is standing 
  a door opens and a ladder drops down 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Sheriff "Well folks, it's been fun!"

  Furry S.:anyway.. he boards his whirly bird in the stereotypical villain manner 

  Meredith.:does he laugh meniaclly 

  Tale Weaver (GM):anyway, Sheriff boards his helicopter in stereotypical bad guy style 

  Father Koln:Is severely tempted. Even edges closer to the edge. Ever since Ruby died, Koln's natural instinct for self-preservation has deteriorated some, even though he hasn't shown it too overtly. Now he stands and debates with himself... until he hears a squeak, all the wall in Meredith's pocket, whom is now surrounded by flames 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Koln "I'm flying ze baloon!!" 

  Furry S.:dont tempt me 
  *wall - way 
  Tale Weaver (GM):the Sheriff's bodyguard hops in the helicopter next 

  Meredith.:man we need guns 

  Furry S.:... 

  Tale Weaver (GM):there's a shotgun on the ground somewhere lol 

  Meredith.:where? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):I think it was there 
  anyway, Meredith's turn 

  Meredith.:how far cna a shot gun shoot? 

  Tale Weaver (GM)h, make a Will Save 

  Tale Weaver (GM):shotgun with shot can hit at 20ft 

  Meredith.: 
  rolling 1d20 + 8 (8)+8 *= *16 

  Tale Weaver (GM): ok Meredith is overtaken with fear she will do nothing but run from the flames.

  Meredith.:does she frenzy? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):kind of yes 

  Meredith.:like official gangrel frenzy? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):no 

  Meredith.k good 

  Tale Weaver (GM):the fear of fire frenzy. You can spend a willpower point to not run if you want to 

  Meredith.:no its her first encounter so it makes sense in character 

  Tale Weaver (GM):I believe there's even an achievement for it lol 
  you should be proud 

  Meredith.:if i use the willpower to get away from the fear? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):no, if you succumb to the fear 

  Meredith. good well there we go 

  Tale Weaver (GM):it's like 5xp 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 1 gets in the helicopter. Ghoul 2 goes and picks up his shotgun.

  Meredith.: how long am i scared.

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 4 "My spine!" 

  Tale Weaver (GM)nly for as long as you are close to the fire. You're not scared anymore 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Koln's turn 

  Furry S.:can i get to meredith if i charge from where i am? i think i'd be just short 

  Tale Weaver (GM):you can double move for 60 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 3 gets an AoO though 

  Furry S.:Green Marie, this existence away from God is ugly and detestable. Make no mistake about it, but control your self 

  Tale Weaver (GM): 
  rolling 1d20 + 8 (5)+8 *= *13 

  and he misses 

  Meredith: Too...too many flames. But I'm..I'm ok now. 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 5 moves to the helicopter and gets in.

  Tale Weaver (GM):so does Ghoul 3 
  top of the round 

  Meredith: 
  rolling 2d4 + 0 (4+2)+0 *= *6 

  Furry S.: 
  rolling 2d4 (3+1) *= *4 

  Tale Weaver (GM): Meredith regenerates 6hp 
  Koln Regenerates 4hp 
  Meredith's turn 

  Father Koln:Marie, you land on your feet, don't you? Hop down and see if our friend is still on his backside... I want to inquire into his faith.

  Father Koln: How's that fire looking now? 

  Tale Weaver (GM): pretty bad 

  Meredith.:I double move to get to the edge of the roof and look down.

  Tale Weaver (GM):you can get to the edge but you can't jump down yet 

  Meredith.:yep but I can yell down 

  Meredith:How yuh doin down there? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):no answer 

  Meredith:Aw i was hoping for a vulgar reply. Ah well 

  Tale Weaver (GM):nope, too busy dying 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 2's turn he warped 

  Tale Weaver (GM):The ladder goes up on the helicopter as soon as Ghoul 2 gets in 
  koln's turn 

  Meredith.:Any markings on the helicopter 

  Tale Weaver (GM):nothing distinguishable 

  Meredith.:color? 

  Father Koln:did that ghoul leave behind his shotgun? 

  Tale Weaver (GM):it's grey, looks like a personal vehicle 

  Tale Weaver (GM):no, he picked it up. the only thing there is a baseball bat.

  Father Kolnk im gonna move up and look at the helicopter's civil registration number 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k, make a spot check, it's dark and the thing is moving 

  Father Koln:heightened senses 
  rolling 1d20+22 (5)+22 *= *27 
  Father Koln:still, i figure it's moving and it's dark -6ish that's still a 20 
  and they are pretty big 

  Tale Weaver (GM):well the DC is 30 

  Father Koln:right under the propeller 

  Tale Weaver (GM):so no 

  Tale Weaver (GM):you did roll a 5 though lol 

  Father Koln:true, but that wasnt my total. I should be able to make out a few letters at least or think i can.

  Tale Weaver (GM):you think you can. But not enough to get a complete number 

  Father Koln: no but some would help 

  Tale Weaver (GM):some, I'm not gonna give specifics because it would just be me making it up. Let's say if Koln can research more he might have something to work off of 

  Father Koln:he can 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k so helicopter takes off, fire grows bigger. Koln has to make a Will Save 

  Father Koln: 
  rolling 1d20+10 (3)+10 *= *13 

  Tale Weaver (GM): Koln is overcome with fear and runs from the flames 

  Meredith.:
  rolling 2d4 + 0 (2+4)+0 *= *6 

  Tale Weaver (GM):Meredith's turn 
  Meredith heals 6 

  Father Koln:thought we were done 
  rolling 2d4 (1+3) *= *4 

  Tale Weaver (GM):well, that ghoul is technically still there

  Meredith.:yes can i drop down next to him and than put my shoe to his neck in one turn 

  Tale Weaver (GM):and you're not off the rooftop yet 

  Tale Weaver (GM):yes. let's roll for him here 

  Meredithrops cat like to the ground 

  Tale Weaver (GM): 
  rolling 1d20 + 2 (1)+2 *= *3 
  aww sweet 

  make me a jump check 

  Meredith.:
  rolling 1d20 + 4 (18)+4 *= *22 

  Tale Weaver (GM)k, you jump down land next to him 

  Meredithuts her sneaker to the Ghouls neck "You guys sure now how to rile up a party." 
  know* 

  Tale Weaver (GM):There's no response, he is just lying there 

  Meredith:*sigh* Koln!
[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 24, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Notes from the battlefield:
> [sblock]
> Tale Weaver (GM):Ghoul 3 swings his bat at Meredith as she comes out of the stares and charges blindly ahead not noticing the two men flanking the stairwell.
> 
> ...













*OOC:*


Do we actually get achievements for being scared of the flames?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 24, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do we actually get achievements for being scared of the flames?




Yes Meredith and Koln get

Achievement: Rotschreck (worth 5xp)

Clover actually gets

Achievement: Binge & Purge (worth 10xp)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 24, 2012)

"Socrates, si'l vouis plait?" Koln asks with his hand open. As Meredith hands him back his friend he continues looking in the direction that the helicopter has flown. "Ze whirly-birdee is an odd choice of transport, is it not? Green Marie, I can still see its lights in ze sky! Perhaps you should try following it on foot as long as you can, and see if you can find approximately where she sleeps. Meanwhile, I will see to this one's sins..."

Koln turns, his gaze lowering to the ghoul, looking at his aura. 

What's this one's cream filling?


----------



## izillama (Nov 24, 2012)

Clover got a sudden, faraway look in her eyes, "You know, I get the feeling that an epic battle just occurred. But I just don't have the concentration to read the rather LONG post of running notes. Hopefully someone will fill us in on it later. Now, Lacey, are we going or not?" She motioned to her door impatiently.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 25, 2012)

...


----------



## izillama (Nov 25, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> ...












*OOC:*


*hugz*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 26, 2012)

*The Brewery 3:00am*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Socrates, si'l vouis plait?" Koln asks with his hand open. As Meredith hands him back his friend he continues looking in the direction that the helicopter has flown. "Ze whirly-birdee is an odd choice of transport, is it not? Green Marie, I can still see its lights in ze sky! Perhaps you should try following it on foot as long as you can, and see if you can find approximately where she sleeps. Meanwhile, I will see to this one's sins..."
> 
> Koln turns, his gaze lowering to the ghoul, looking at his aura.
> 
> What's this one's cream filling?




Koln
[sblock]
The ghoul has no aura. You can see that he is dead.
[/sblock]

If Meredith wants to try to follow the helicopter it would be a survival check. The helicopter is fast and doesn't have to follow the roads.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 26, 2012)

*The Cave 3:00am*



izillama said:


> Clover got a sudden, faraway look in her eyes, "You know, I get the feeling that an epic battle just occurred. But I just don't have the concentration to read the rather LONG post of running notes. Hopefully someone will fill us in on it later. Now, Lacey, are we going or not?" She motioned to her door impatiently.




Lacey sighs and says "A book is always better understood when you read it from the beginning."

She takes the paper on the table and turns it over to a page without any pictures. She takes out a pen from her purse. "Sweety, look. Sit next to me." Lacey starts to draw on the newspaper she starts drawing a diagram on the newspaper with three boxes. She says "You...that's you with the pretty hair. You have to get from the puppet theater, to the back stage, and to the puppet master. Someone holds the key. And then, when we see the puppet master we can continue on with our mission which is to go to Disney Land. See? I'm there with you, and we have those cute little hats made from mouse heads."

Lacey's Drawing
[sblock]





[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Seriously, if you still don't get it, we're leaving.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 26, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> The ghoul has no aura. You can see that he is dead.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Father Koln sighs. "You were to be Pierre.. my first disciple. Sadly you did not survive to see the Kingdom of Heaven on Earth.* He makes the sign of the cross over the body and silently prays for the forgiveness of this one's soul.

"Green Marie, hurry! Stay low and out of sight. It should not be too hard, given ze city landscape. She is fast, but flies very high, so keeping it still in your sight should be simple. You do not have to follow it completely, just enough to get an idea of the direction she is headed. From that, we can research the closest and most likely landing spot. Now go sister, there isn't much time!"

As Koln speaks he frantically thinks. The City of Angels has proven to be more dangerous than he thought. He is almost missing Denver. He doesn't fully trust Meredith nor Alex yet, and Clover and Lacey can only do so much. It becomes apparent he needs to find more allies...

He needs to raise an army..  no! A BROTHERHOOD. A New Brotherhood that will rise AGAINST this corrupt order that the spawns of Satan propose. One He will lead in Glorious Crusade. One built on equality and faith, not of arcane heretical law... 

There are Christians dying and starving... and these bedfellows of Beelzebub can afford to fly around in helicopters?! Their decedent lifestyle is an affront to God. Wealth must be redistributed, and the Kingdom of God must be fully realized. Then he may free himself from Cain's shackles. Then he may be reunited with Ruby in the Glory of the Lord. Then he will have finally hunted down the Devil, and slain him for the salvation of all humanity. And, most of all, will he be worthy of Father's love.

Indeed, Revolution AND Revelation are needed. 

As Koln bounces the idea around in his head about turning all of LA's down-and-out to His Call through the "Blood of Christ," he searches the possessions of the dead ghoul, and uses his Spirit's Touch ability on everything he can.


----------



## izillama (Nov 28, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey sighs and says "A book is always better understood when you read it from the beginning."
> 
> She takes the paper on the table and turns it over to a page without any pictures. She takes out a pen from her purse. "Sweety, look. Sit next to me." Lacey starts to draw on the newspaper she starts drawing a diagram on the newspaper with three boxes. She says "You...that's you with the pretty hair. You have to get from the puppet theater, to the back stage, and to the puppet master. Someone holds the key. And then, when we see the puppet master we can continue on with our mission which is to go to Disney Land. See? I'm there with you, and we have those cute little hats made from mouse heads."
> 
> ...




Clover quirked an eyebrow and regarded Lacey for an awkward, silent moment. Then she grabbed the newspaper and crumpled it deliberately, leaving it in a heap in the center of the table. She stood and motioned to Lacey, again, to follow her, "This way. I'm sick of the way this night is going. Let's end this. So, this is the theater? I got that. Now, let's go find the _show_." 

She strode off towards the bar, hoping Lacey would follow her. She was getting very tired of what was beginning to feel like a very _long_ night. 

Walking across the room, Clover crossed to the bar and arranged herself provocatively on the top of a bar stool; placing her elbows and chest perkily up on the bar, her head rested on an upraised fist in a wickedly casual manner. She stared in the direction of the bartender, both sultry and dangerous at the same time. 

_Let's end this_.

"Barkeeper. A word, if you please." She hoped Lacey would soon be next to her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 28, 2012)

*The Brewery 3:00am*



Strider_Koln said:


> As Koln bounces the idea around in his head about turning all of LA's down-and-out to His Call through the "Blood of Christ," he searches the possessions of the dead ghoul, and uses his Spirit's Touch ability on everything he can.




Koln
[sblock]
Unfortunately the ghoul doesn't have too much in the way of possessions. There is a wallet with a driver's license in it along with $32 in cash. There's also a pocket knife, a wrist watch and a house key. 

Spirit's touch on the wallet reveals nothing, you just see flashes of the owner, mostly going about his daily business. 

Spirit's touch on the pocket knife gives you an image of the man jimmying a lock open on a door with the blade, he seems to be in a panicked state.

Spirit's touch on the wrist watch gives you the image of what looks like a pawn shop. Various goods lay strewn about on shelves as a young man passes the wristwatch to the ghoul.

Lastly, the housekey gives you a flash of an apartment somewhere, presumably the ghoul's. It looks run down and shabby but you can't pinpoint a location from this image.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 28, 2012)

*The Cave 3:00am*



izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow and regarded Lacey for an awkward, silent moment. Then she grabbed the newspaper and crumpled it deliberately, leaving it in a heap in the center of the table. She stood and motioned to Lacey, again, to follow her, "This way. I'm sick of the way this night is going. Let's end this. So, this is the theater? I got that. Now, let's go find the _show_."
> 
> She strode off towards the bar, hoping Lacey would follow her. She was getting very tired of what was beginning to feel like a very _long_ night.
> 
> ...




Lacey let's out a sound of annoyance when Clover throws away her masterpiece.

She follows Clover to the bar though and mimics Clovers' position, perky chest and all. The look on her face however is one of amusement more than determination.

The bartender takes notice of the two women although he hardly makes eye contact with either of them. He responds to Clover "Can I help you miss?"


----------



## izillama (Nov 28, 2012)

Clover acknowledged the barkeeper's inability to meet her eyes. She smiled wryly. _Well, there are only a few reasons that he would make a point of doing that...

_Tauntingly, she pushed her chest further up onto the counter, circling her finger around indicatively, "Hey, my eyes are up _here_, sir."

_Look, damn you! Look at my eyes!_


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 28, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Unfortunately the ghoul doesn't have too much in the way of possessions. There is a wallet with a driver's license in it along with $32 in cash. There's also a pocket knife, a wrist watch and a house key.
> 
> ...




[sblock] 








*OOC:*


 Is it a noncommercial drivers license? 

Does it belong to the ghoul? (As I learned from Bloodlines, you can never take that for granted)

Is he a donor?

Is he military?

How old is he?

I'm assuming the license was recently issued if it's not expired.

Any endorsements? 

Is he a registered voter?

And I'm assuming his address is on it... er if it is his license.

Lastly, what's his name?

Annnddd... is he smiling in his photo? Is it a nice picture?

What does the card taste like?

ALL OF THIS IS IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR MY MINDS! I MUST KNOW!!

Also, no phone? How am I going to call the Sheriff and tell him that the Lord's Coming, and Hell is Coming with Him?





[/sblock]

Koln pockets everything. He closes the Ghoul's eyes and lays him flat on his back, with his right hand open and facing upward, and his left closed and facing down. "Enter ze Kingdom in Peace, brother. And tell Him, Father Koln sent you."

 He turns to Meredith. 

"Ah tres' bien, you're still here? Alright, I will walk with you. Let's go." Koln and Meredith try to follow the helicopter from the ground level. They keep it in their view as long as possible to get an idea of where it's going.


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 29, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> The ghoul has no aura. You can see that he is dead.
> [/sblock]
> ...





Meredith attempts to follow the Helicopter on foot, retracting her claws. "Ok let's go. Up for running again Father?"

[sblock] Does my knowledge local or navigate help?[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 29, 2012)

*The Brewery 3:00am*



Strider_Koln said:


> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Koln
[sblock]
The license appears to be a regular non-commercial California drivers license. The picture on the ID though isn't him so you can assume this is either fake or stolen. The ID belongs to a Jack Rider and it has an apartment address on it. The apartment is in Santa Monica, probably not too far from where you and Clover live. The card tastes like plastic by the way....
[/sblock]

Koln and Meredith go to follow the helicopter. Koln loses sight of it quickly but Meredith is able to track it a little longer and you both find that it flies well into the heart of downtown LA where it is impossible to follow. You can assume it will land on the top of one of the skyscrapers.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 29, 2012)

*The Cave 3:00am*



izillama said:


> Clover acknowledged the barkeeper's inability to meet her eyes. She smiled wryly. _Well, there are only a few reasons that he would make a point of doing that...
> 
> _Tauntingly, she pushed her chest further up onto the counter, circling her finger around indicatively, "Hey, my eyes are up _here_, sir."
> 
> _Look, damn you! Look at my eyes!_




The bartender clears his throat and says "Excuse me miss. My name is Fred. Umm...can I get you ladies a drink?" His eyes veer away from the cleavage before him but he still makes an effort to avoid eye contact.


----------



## izillama (Nov 29, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bartender clears his throat and says "Excuse me miss. My name is Fred. Umm...can I get you ladies a drink?" His eyes veer away from the cleavage before him but he still makes an effort to avoid eye contact.




_Either he's hiding something or he _knows_ I plan on dominating him. Hm...

_"No, we already had our fill. You know, Fred, I'm very fond of magic tricks," she began, conversationally. She slipped her ever-present pack of playing cards from her purse and undid the box. She shuffled them quicker than the the could follow, back and forth between her hands. She knew each card by its feel from thousands of hours of practice. 

"When I was a little girl, daddy took me to my first magic show. _Heh_, he called himself Alquick the Amazing. Well, he wasn't so _amazing_. I saw through all his tricks. I said to myself, I can do better than that. So I took it up." In a broad sweep, she laid the whole deck out on the bar in a wide fan. With a flick of her wrist, she sent the entire stack tipping end over end, domino style, to show the faces. Then, in another second, she had flipped the stack back the other way. She scooped them up and continued to shuffle, hoping that her hands were beginning to gain his attention. 

"But you see, where I come from, all the best magicians are _men_. It didn't matter how good I was. They laughed at me and didn't want to see my act." Quickly, she ceased her shuffling and drew three cards, slapping them facedown on the counter.

"So one night a friend and I went to our local club, and I was _determined_ to show what I know. I started out small, doing silly little cards tricks for the patrons. You know, pulling the queen of spades and the queen of clubs from thin air. That kind of stuff." After she spoke, she turned over the first two cards, showing the queen of spades and the queen of clubs. Idly, she turned the spade card in slow circles, her voice pitching lower, as though delivering a secret, "You know, all of the queens bear flowers. But only the queen of spades also bears a weapon as well. I certainly wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of her wrath. Nor the queen of clubs. That would be a messy way to go."

"Now finally, the club owner came over and saw the magic in my cards. But he still thought I was too young and inexperienced for his clientele. So he told me that I could have a night for a show all to myself if I could show him the most dangerous card. So, I pulled the king of diamonds from his ear." Slowly, she turned over the last card: The king of diamonds. 

"The suicide king, they call him. And though spades and clubs hurt like the devil, I'm sure," she indicated said cards, "I think I would fear the man who would take his own life more. I would wonder what he was running from, to make him take such a desperate measure."

She lifted the king and held him up to face Fred, her face somber. She spoke quietly, "There are frightening things in this world, Fred. But not all frightening things are out to get you. Sometimes, the frightening things just want to go and meet other frightening things so they can become good friends." She glared at him pointedly (whether or not he chose to look was up to him), "The diamond needn't fear the spade and the club. The spade and the club are only here looking for answers."









*OOC:*


Well, at least it made sense to me as I'm typing it half asleep...


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 29, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> The license appears to be a regular non-commercial California drivers license. The picture on the ID though isn't him so you can assume this is either fake or stolen. The ID belongs to a Jack Rider and it has an apartment address on it. The apartment is in Santa Monica, probably not too far from where you and Clover live. The card tastes like plastic by the way....
> [/sblock]
> ...




[sblock]







*OOC:*


 So this person was not military, nor a donor? Okay 





[/sblock]

"Green Marie, what direction did it fly? To ze East, or West? Right or left? And, since you have been in this place longer than I have, where do you think it's headed, and spill all of your brain's innards onto my ears about this area of ze city."

Koln thinks hard, going from what little he knows about LA, to guess the most likely buildings it could land on, and if those buildings fall under Camarilla/anarch/Sabbat/Kuei-jin/other territory.









*OOC:*


 And apparently Koln thinks it is headed for the end of the rainbow. Friggin Leprechauns... Meredith is gonna have to help him out. Roll Knowledge: Local


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 29, 2012)

*The Brewery 3:00am*



Strider_Koln said:


> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, Meredith can make a Knowledge: Local check here


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 29, 2012)

*The Cave 3:00am*



izillama said:


> She lifted the king and held him up to face Fred, her face somber. She spoke quietly, "There are frightening things in this world, Fred. But not all frightening things are out to get you. Sometimes, the frightening things just want to go and meet other frightening things so they can become good friends." She glared at him pointedly (whether or not he chose to look was up to him), "The diamond needn't fear the spade and the club. The spade and the club are only here looking for answers."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lacey says "You know, I always preferred the Queen of Hearts, there's even a song written for her!" Holding out her hand to Clover she says "Hey, I know a trick, let me see."

Assuming Clover hands her the cards she takes them and shuffles them in her hands. She then fans them out in front of her on the bar. "Now look closely, all of these cards belong in this little castle, the King, the Queen, that guy Jack and all people who aren't important enough to have names so they get numbers instead. But how boring, there are no Jokers here, no one to pull pranks and draw in permanent marker all over Clover's wall! Well, I can change that. What if I told you I'll make the Jokers appear?" She collects the cards and shuffles them again. She then holds the deck out in front of her and flicks the back of it with her index finger twice. Surprisingly two Jokers fall out of the deck and onto the bar. Clover can tell that the Jokers aren't from her deck of cards, not only do they look different than Clover's cards but there is a symbol scrawled on the face of the Joker cards in what is hopefully a dark red paint. The symbol looks like the Camarilla symbol (the celtic cross-like symbol you can find in the player's handbook). Lacey says "What do these Jokers tell you? They talk to me all the time you know..."

Fred looks at the cards and the symbols scrawled on them. He says "I take it you're here to see Horace? I will tell him that you're here." He picks up a phone off the wall behind him and presses an extension number into it. He says in a low voice "There are two women here to see you. Are you expecting them?" After a little pause he says "Yes sir, not a problem." and hangs up. "I'm sorry ladies, but Horace needs a moment, it sounds like he's in a meeting. It will only be a little while."


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 30, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yes, Meredith can make a Knowledge: Local check here




Meredith looks on to where the helicopter went trying to think of where she was in relation to where it went.

   1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21) 


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3816293/


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 30, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith looks on to where the helicopter went trying to think of where she was in relation to where it went.




[sblock]







*OOC:*


 ........

...
...

Well roll dem bones!


 1d20 plus knowledge: local. If you have no bonuses, just make a 1d20 roll and ST should do the rest





[/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Nov 30, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Fred looks at the cards and the symbols scrawled on them. He says "I take it you're here to see Horace? I will tell him that you're here." He picks up a phone off the wall behind him and presses an extension number into it. He says in a low voice "There are two women here to see you. Are you expecting them?" After a little pause he says "Yes sir, not a problem." and hangs up. "I'm sorry ladies, but Horace needs a moment, it sounds like he's in a meeting. It will only be a little while."




"That's not a problem," Clover shrugged, "all we _have_ is time. We'll wait."









*OOC:*


Sense motive on Horace.







Crossing her leg casually, she gathered up her cards from the bar and quickly flipped through them, making sure that Lacey's Jokers hadn't gotten any blood on her set. Satisfied, she began to shuffle them and turned towards Lacey.

She smiled appreciatively, "That was a good trick. Let's do another one while we wait." She fanned out her cards in her hands, holding them face down between the two of them. 

"Pick a card."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 1, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith looks on to where the helicopter went trying to think of where she was in relation to where it went.




        *GM:*  *Ahem* Make a Knowledge Local check!


----------



## izillama (Dec 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


 [sblock]Opening her eyes, Clover startled at the strangeness of the situation. She felt like she had been asleep for a long time. An _enormously_ long time, in fact. Her mind was fuzzy, as though she had been in the middle of something very important and suddenly God had decided to pull the plug on her life and plunge her into darkness. But there was still a tickle of recognition there in the back of her mind. Sitting up, the world came back into focus around her; a shining bar, colorful liquors. There were tables and food and drink, but all the smells were stagnant as though the world had stopped and no breeze had blown in a while. And there were people. All human, from her memory of them, except the pig-tailed girl that sat on the bar stool next to her, frozen in time. No one moved, actually. Lacey's face was stuck in place, the last way that Clover remembered seeing it: Contemplating the cards on her hand. And there the cards were, still fanned out in her palm and ready to be picked. After a few minutes of being stuck in the strange frozen scene, Clover began to get annoyed. She began to look at her wristwatch repeatedly (which still said the same time, no matter how many times she looked), and jiggle her foot impatiently. She had tried in vain to get up off the stool and walk around, but she seemed to be stuck in place waiting for the scene to begin again. Finally, in boredom and a fit of rage, Clover angrily threw back her head and yelled at the ceiling, "Okay, you! Enough! Replace the batteries already and kick that bunny back into gear, would you?" The _nerve_ of some people![/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 8, 2012)

izillama said:


> "That's not a problem," Clover shrugged, "all we _have_ is time. We'll wait."
> 
> 
> 
> ...






izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [sblock]Opening her eyes, Clover startled  at the strangeness of the situation. She felt like she had been asleep  for a long time. An _enormously_ long time, in fact. Her mind was  fuzzy, as though she had been in the middle of something very important  and suddenly God had decided to pull the plug on her life and plunge  her into darkness. But there was still a tickle of recognition there in  the back of her mind. Sitting up, the world came back into focus around  her; a shining bar, colorful liquors. There were tables and food and  drink, but all the smells were stagnant as though the world had stopped  and no breeze had blown in a while. And there were people. All human,  from her memory of them, except the pig-tailed girl that sat on the bar  stool next to her, frozen in time. No one moved, actually. Lacey's face  was stuck in place, the last way that Clover remembered seeing it:  Contemplating the cards on her hand. And there the cards were, still  fanned out in her palm and ready to be picked. After a few minutes of  being stuck in the strange frozen scene, Clover began to get annoyed.  She began to look at her wristwatch repeatedly (which still said the  same time, no matter how many times she looked), and jiggle her foot  impatiently. She had tried in vain to get up off the stool and walk  around, but she seemed to be stuck in place waiting for the scene to  begin again. Finally, in boredom and a fit of rage, Clover angrily threw  back her head and yelled at the ceiling, "Okay, you! Enough! Replace  the batteries already and kick that bunny back into gear, would you?"  The _nerve_ of some people![/sblock]




Suddenly the world around Clover starts to move again. Lacey snaps  out of some strange trance she was in. "Wow, I just went to the most  beautiful place...there was nothing but a big red box in the sky... and  my mother was there. I kept refreshing the page and nothing happened, I just couldn't reach her. Then all of a sudden YOINK! Back here again!" she says to Clover.  

"Anyway, let's see your little trick kitten." Lacey takes a card from  Clover's hand.

Clover
[sblock]
You feel like Frank is hiding something from you, that pause on the phone was definitely suspicious. You don't know what though.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Dec 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Interestingly, I called the guy "Horace", you called him "Frank", and his original name actually was "Fred". Oh well.







Clover smiled mysteriously, leaning towards Fred, "All right. Make sure you keep your eye on the card. This'll be a good one." She gave him a wink and turned back to Lacey, "Ok. Don't let me see it. I want you to study it closely. Make a picture of it in your head. Do you see it?"

She turned to Fred again, "All right. Are you watching? Now, keep it in your mind, Lacey." Clover reached out and grabbed the top of the card, alternately locking eyes with Fred and Lacey, "Now, eyes on the card. Watch my hand..."

Before Lacey could protest, Clover reached forward and made a great show of quickly stuffing the card down the front of the busty girl's dress, nestling it snugly away. Then, in one fluid motion, she turned and reached over the counter towards Fred's head, drawing the card out from behind his ear! She smiled at him mischievously, bringing up a hand in a mock gasp, "Why Fred, what were your eyes doing on Lacey's chest!?" Her gaze suddenly darkened, finally catching his eyes thanks to the card, "So, sir, I heard your phone conversation. Tell me; what's 'not a problem'?" 









*OOC:*


I use "Mesmerize" on Fred.







[sblock]If Lacey checks the front of her dress, she will find a "blank" card. The one pulled from Fred's ear was the one Lacey had originally picked.[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 8, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Interestingly, I called the guy "Horace", you called him "Frank", and his original name actually was "Fred". Oh well.
> ...




Lacey puts her hand to her mouth and gasps "You naughty kitten! And on our first date too!" She reaches into her dress and removes the card from her cleavage looking at it quickly.

Fred's Will Save
   1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)

He makes his save (even with the -4 penalty). He says "N-nothing, in fact he should be ready to see you right about now. Go through the door to my right here and down the hallway. Horace's office is in the back room." He walks off to the other end of the bar muttering what sounds like "Freaks..." under his breath.

Fred gives you the go ahead not a moment too soon. Some of the men at the bar were very intrigued by Clover's display both trying to seduce Fred and the card trick. One of them approaches Clover and says "Hey baby. I can show you a tick of my own. I bet I can make this dollar appear in _your_ shirt."
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3816406/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 8, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith looks on to where the helicopter went trying to think of where she was in relation to where it went.
> 
> 1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)
> 
> ...




Meredith
[sblock]
You know that the direction where the helicopter was headed is the corporate district of downtown. Many of the tallest skyscrapers in LA are located there. Any number of them could have a helipad on top of them. It's also a long long walk from where you are now.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Dec 8, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey puts her hand to her mouth and gasps "You naughty kitten! And on our first date too!" She reaches into her dress and removes the card from her cleavage looking at it quickly.
> 
> Fred's Will Save
> 1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)
> ...




Clover gave the man the kind of look that heralded fire and brimstone doom for an entire kingdom. Finally, ignoring him, she stood and gloomily replaced her playing cards in its box and back into her bag, motioning to Lacey to follow her. As they walked, she spoke under her breath, "Put your guard up. Fred's a ******* _liar_."


----------



## ladymermaid (Dec 9, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredith
> [sblock]
> You know that the direction where the helicopter was headed is the corporate district of downtown. Many of the tallest skyscrapers in LA are located there. Any number of them could have a helipad on top of them. It's also a long long walk from where you are now.
> [/sblock]




Meredith eyes the Helicopter seeing that it went to the right and on towards the corporate district. Meredith's father use to work near there and she knew that there were several court houses and big business skyscrapers in that area.

"Koln, it went in that direction" she points to the right of where they are standing, toward the skyscrapers."That's the business district of down town with all the sky scrapers for the big businesses. Any number of them would have helicopter pads on there roofs. We'd have to run like the wind without being seen to try and get a glimpse at which one. What do you think Koln?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 9, 2012)

izillama said:


> Clover gave the man the kind of look that heralded fire and brimstone doom for an entire kingdom. Finally, ignoring him, she stood and gloomily replaced her playing cards in its box and back into her bag, motioning to Lacey to follow her. As they walked, she spoke under her breath, "Put your guard up. Fred's a ******* _liar_."




Clover and Lacey walk down another hallway, this one is rather plain and unremarkable. There are voices at the end of the hallway like a group of people are gathered there. When the two girls reach the end of the hallway they come to a doorway with a large room behind it that is presumably Horace's office. When Clover opens the door she is met with the strangest sight she has ever seen since becoming part of the world of vampires! There is a gang of biker looking guys gathered around two men in the middle of the room. One man is lying prone, he has short dark hair which is starting to grey. He is shirtless as well and even from the short glimpse Clover can tell that he is in excellent physical shape. Another man kneels over him, he has a long narrow face and a prominent hooked nose. He also has a stake in one hand and a mallet in the other and the moment Clover reaches the doorway he drives the stake through the prone man's chest. The man on the floor convulses, spits out a little blood and becomes motionless.

One of the bikers notices Clover and says "Hey, get the hell out of here!" shoving her back and closing the door in her face. Behind the door you can hear the biker saying "Horace, there are two women out there. Who the hell are they? For one, this is a man's sport!" Another voice, presumably Horace, says "Easy Tyrus, they are our guests. Please, let them in." Tyrus opens the door again and says to Clover and Lacey "Alright, you can come in, but only because Horace says so. And know this, this is no place for wussy girls, one shriek and I will personally put my foot up your ass!" Tyrus is a heavy built, unattractive and very hairy man, covered with tattoos. He has a slightly misshapen head that gives him a baneful, malevolent appearance. He is dressed in all black leather with unnecessary metal spikes protruding everywhere.

When Clover and Lacey walk into the room Tyrus shuts the door behind them. Horace, still with the mallet in his hand but now standing says "I'm sorry for starting without you, let me explain. The bikers and I have a bet over Ehrich here. Ehrich says that he can escape from that steel banded trunk over there in less than two minutes despite having a stake through his heart! I think it's preposterous but Tyrus and the bikers here brought Ehrich and they believe him." Horace speaks with a slightly English accent. He walks over to the other end of the room and opens the trunk "Now here's where you come in. I know you've come here looking for information and in all likelihood I can help you out, but first I'd like to see how you think. You can bet either way, I'll let you inspect the placement of the stake as well. If you wish, you can even remove it and place it yourselves. So what do you say?"

Lacey says "Ah, let's see if the great Houdini can escape from these wooden chains!"

Clover can make a Knowledge History or some similar check if she has one.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 9, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith eyes the Helicopter seeing that it went to the right and on towards the corporate district. Meredith's father use to work near there and she knew that there were several court houses and big business skyscrapers in that area.
> 
> "Koln, it went in that direction" she points to the right of where they are standing, toward the skyscrapers."That's the business district of down town with all the sky scrapers for the big businesses. Any number of them would have helicopter pads on there roofs. We'd have to run like the wind without being seen to try and get a glimpse at which one. What do you think Koln?"





"You are indeed a wayward lost soul, aren't you _mon soeur? _It is by Our Lord's Good Will that I am here to help you on your path. I may be, how you say, a few fries short of ze happy forest, but even I know that chasing after ze whirlee-birdee of demons at this hour and in our state is not a good idea. Especially since I am without mon priestly tools and boomsticks.  It would be best that we use what ze four-leafed one calls 'tact.' We return to mon coffin, record this night's events, and note the direction ze helicopter. As we continue our wild and crazy adventures in ze city of LA, we will keep our eyes out for it, and continue to note its path. While it does NOT travel in the Light of the Lord, we may better guess its lair the more paths we draw. All legs, no matter how many, all come back to one body."

"For now, we focus on Pierre here.." Koln points back at the dead ghoul. "I have some leads that we will pursue... at another time. So tonight let us, how you say, call it a day?"


----------



## izillama (Dec 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Clover doesn't have "knowledge history". What would be considered a "similar check"? She has gather information and research. Also, is the staked guy undead (would Clover know that by looking?) Also, did we ever encounter the "stake in the vampire" myth in the last storyline? Out of character, I'm pretty sure I remember that this would only incapacitate the guy, not destroy him. In character, if Clover doesn't know that, she's probably waiting for him to burst into flames or something.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 10, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Clover doesn't have "knowledge history". What would be considered a "similar check"? She has gather information and research. Also, is the staked guy undead (would Clover know that by looking?) Also, did we ever encounter the "stake in the vampire" myth in the last storyline? Out of character, I'm pretty sure I remember that this would only incapacitate the guy, not destroy him. In character, if Clover doesn't know that, she's probably waiting for him to burst into flames or something.












*OOC:*


You have seen a vampire staked through the heart. In the last story, Lacey staked Bothwell before you brought him to the Prince. Clover doesn't know for sure, but from the looks of it she can assume that these guys are all vampires.

Also, we do need to tweak your knowledges a bit. I think "Business" should be narrowed down a bit to something more like "Finance" and "Civics" well....I don't really know what "Civics" is and I can't see it coming up in the game. I might actually let Clover take something like "Liberal Arts" which would encompass basic history, geography and things like that.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 10, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You have seen a vampire staked through the heart. In the last story, Lacey staked Bothwell before you brought him to the Prince. Clover doesn't know for sure, but from the looks of it she can assume that these guys are all vampires.
> ...













*OOC:*


 *dies*


----------



## izillama (Dec 10, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *dies*












*OOC:*


^.^* I agree. Civics is the study of government, with special attention to the rights and law governing citizens. It's perfect for Clover's VERY DIPLOMATIC type character. I don't think she has much of the "liberal arts" in her


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 10, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ^.^* I agree. Civics is the study of government, with special attention to the rights and law governing citizens. It's perfect for Clover's VERY DIPLOMATIC type character. I don't think she has much of the "liberal arts" in her












*OOC:*


Wouldn't that be "Political Science"? Whatever...if you want to be DIPLOMATIC there's a skill called DIPLOMACY that covers that. A knowledge that does basically the same thing is pointless. If you want to have knowledge: law then go for it. Knowledge: Finance and Knowledge: Law both work for me.


----------



## ladymermaid (Dec 10, 2012)

Meredith ignored his lost soul comment, just because she liked to run  did not mean he had to say she was being silly. Annoyed Meredith says,  "Yah let's get out of here and back to the Succubus Club, we could both  use pick me ups." Meredith begins to walk in that direction, looking to  Koln to follow her.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 11, 2012)

Koln blinks confusedly, taking off his hat (Socrates is sitting on his head underneath) and thinks. "_Mon frere_ Socrates... I thought ze gangrels were good at hearing. I suggested that we return back, and she wants to go clubbing still. Hrm.. I could use ze 'drink me up' as Green Marie said though..." 

Father Koln returns the hat to his head and follows Meredith.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 11, 2012)

*The Succubus Club 3:30am*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith ignored his lost soul comment, just because she liked to run  did not mean he had to say she was being silly. Annoyed Meredith says,  "Yah let's get out of here and back to the Succubus Club, we could both  use pick me ups." Meredith begins to walk in that direction, looking to  Koln to follow her.




You go back to the Succubus Club. The crowd has died down but the club is still open. When you get inside the bartender calls you over. She says "Hey, this guy said his name was Alex and asked me to give you this note." She gives it to Meredith.

Meredith
[sblock]
Meredith,
I had to leave. I'm a busy man as you know. I hope you didn't burn down any buildings while you were out doing whatever you were doing! If you want to come back to my club then call Nat and she'll pick you up. Otherwise you're free to stay with Clover and Koln.

The One and Only,
Alex Navian

PS - If Lacey is with you, please don't bring her to the Retribution. I'd rather keep her...at a distance. Thank you.
[/sblock]

There are still a few people hanging around the bar and in the club itself although the entrance to the maze downstairs is still closed off.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 11, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> You go back to the Succubus Club. The crowd has died down but the club is still open. When you get inside the bartender calls you over. She says "Hey, this guy said his name was Alex and asked me to give you this note." She gives it to Meredith.
> 
> Meredith
> [sblock]
> ...




Father Koln is thirsty. What bountiful fruits has the Lord produced for His most devoted soldier & servant, Koln, tonight?


----------



## izillama (Dec 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I plan on keeping my skills as they stand for right now, thank you very much. 

Hm... I think that Clover doesn't entirely trust this Horace guy. Why don't we have a little look-see at his motives, hm?







Rolled on: Dec. 11, 2012, 12:29 p.m.
    1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3820846/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln is thirsty. What bountiful fruits has the Lord produced for His most devoted soldier & servant, Koln, tonight?




There aren't a whole lot of people left in the club. Most people who are still there are at the bar but the businessmen who Sir was drinking with (or rather off of) are still in the booth in the back recovering.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 12, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I plan on keeping my skills as they stand for right now, thank you very much.
> ...




Clover
[sblock]
He seems to be acting pretty straightforward with you. You don't see any reason not to believe what he's saying.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Dec 12, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> When Clover and Lacey walk into the room Tyrus shuts the door behind them. Horace, still with the mallet in his hand but now standing says "I'm sorry for starting without you, let me explain. The bikers and I have a bet over Ehrich here. Ehrich says that he can escape from that steel banded trunk over there in less than two minutes despite having a stake through his heart! I think it's preposterous but Tyrus and the bikers here brought Ehrich and they believe him." Horace speaks with a slightly English accent. He walks over to the other end of the room and opens the trunk "Now here's where you come in. I know you've come here looking for information and in all likelihood I can help you out, but first I'd like to see how you think. You can bet either way, I'll let you inspect the placement of the stake as well. If you wish, you can even remove it and place it yourselves. So what do you say?"
> 
> Lacey says "Ah, let's see if the great Houdini can escape from these wooden chains!"




_Seriously. This night just keeps getting weirder and weirder. I knew I should have just stayed in the apartment studying!

_Clover regarded Horace a moment with careful courtesy, but she just couldn't hear any evidence in his voice that he was trying to trick her. However, she knew that Fred had ad least lied, so in all likelihood this was all hastily set up to test her. Well, if they wanted to find out if she was squeamish, they were in for a sore disappointment. While the scene in front of her was gruesome, she at least had the sense to act unperturbed. But still, she had little experience with vampires and stakes through their hearts. But she knew someone who would at least have a bit more understanding of whether this was a bet to take. 

Finally, she smiled warmly at Horace, her eyes flashing charmingly, "Very well, we'll place our bet. But only if we might be able to inspect Ehrich before we place it. After all, even the best magicians allow the audience to inspect the handcuffs before performing the trick, so as to inspire doubt and bet on failure. May we look?" She lifted her chin marginally and regarded the biker gang with smiling confidence.


----------



## ladymermaid (Dec 12, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> There aren't a whole lot of people left in the club. Most people who are still there are at the bar but the businessmen who Sir was drinking with (or rather off of) are still in the booth in the back recovering.




Meredith eyes the men in the booth with disgust and looks back to the bartender. "I'll have a glass of Alex's special vintage please."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 13, 2012)

izillama said:


> _Seriously. This night just keeps getting weirder and weirder. I knew I should have just stayed in the apartment studying!
> 
> _Clover regarded Horace a moment with careful courtesy, but she just couldn't hear any evidence in his voice that he was trying to trick her. However, she knew that Fred had ad least lied, so in all likelihood this was all hastily set up to test her. Well, if they wanted to find out if she was squeamish, they were in for a sore disappointment. While the scene in front of her was gruesome, she at least had the sense to act unperturbed. But still, she had little experience with vampires and stakes through their hearts. But she knew someone who would at least have a bit more understanding of whether this was a bet to take.
> 
> Finally, she smiled warmly at Horace, her eyes flashing charmingly, "Very well, we'll place our bet. But only if we might be able to inspect Ehrich before we place it. After all, even the best magicians allow the audience to inspect the handcuffs before performing the trick, so as to inspire doubt and bet on failure. May we look?" She lifted her chin marginally and regarded the biker gang with smiling confidence.




Horace says "By all means, see for yourself." Motioning for Clover to inspect Ehrich. The bikers nod in agreement.

Looking at the body Clover can see that the stake is firmly in place and in the right location.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 13, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith eyes the men in the booth with disgust and looks back to the bartender. "I'll have a glass of Alex's special vintage please."




The bartender looks at Meredith suspiciously, her eyes narrowing. "What are you talking about? The guy who left that note?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Dec 15, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bartender looks at Meredith suspiciously, her eyes narrowing. "What are you talking about? The guy who left that note?"




Annoyed Meredith says "Yah, you know the bottle he asked for earlier tonight.. don't tell me he drank all of it?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 15, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Annoyed Meredith says "Yah, you know the bottle he asked for earlier tonight.. don't tell me he drank all of it?"




The bartender looks around behind the bar. Not finding anything she says "Sorry, it looks like he took it with him. Can't really blame him, that was a pretty expensive label."









*OOC:*


I honestly forgot if Alex brought a bottle with him to the bar.


----------



## izillama (Dec 16, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Horace says "By all means, see for yourself." Motioning for Clover to inspect Ehrich. The bikers nod in agreement.
> 
> Looking at the body Clover can see that the stake is firmly in place and in the right location.




Clover nodded politely at Horace. In all honesty, she wasn't entirely sure which way to bet and she felt like a very nasty trick was about to be played on them. But she couldn't really see any other option but to play along. 

She gestured towards Ehrich, "Lacey, would you be so kind as to inspect our staked friend here?" She hoped that Lacey might be able to give her some indication as to what to do.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 16, 2012)

izillama said:


> Clover nodded politely at Horace. In all honesty, she wasn't entirely sure which way to bet and she felt like a very nasty trick was about to be played on them. But she couldn't really see any other option but to play along.
> 
> She gestured towards Ehrich, "Lacey, would you be so kind as to inspect our staked friend here?" She hoped that Lacey might be able to give her some indication as to what to do.




Lacey walks over to where Ehrich is laying. She then straddles him rather suggestively and puts her ear to his chest. The men in the room look at each other rather uncomfortably. One of the bikers says "Should we get them a room?"

Lacey then takes some of Ehrich's blood off the stake onto her fingetip and puts it to her mouth. Seemingly satisfied she gets up and walks over to Clover and motions for Clover to follow her to a quiet corner of the room. Once they are out of earshot of the others she whispers "Well Kitten, he's definitely one of us and he definitely has a stake in his heart. I wonder though, if he's some kind of magician, where is his magic wand and where will he make the rabbit appear? Maybe we should ask these questions to the magician's friends." Lacey makes a motion with her head in the direction of the bikers.


----------



## ladymermaid (Dec 16, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bartender looks around behind the bar. Not finding anything she says "Sorry, it looks like he took it with him. Can't really blame him, that was a pretty expensive label."
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 I figured you forgot as he did that as part of the live game, his special vintage behind the bar.







Meredith sighs, "Ahh well." Pulls out her cell phone and calls Nat asking for a ride back to the club. Than she sits at the bar and looks to see what Koln is doing.


----------



## izillama (Dec 17, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Well Kitten, he's definitely one of us and he definitely has a stake in his heart. I wonder though, if he's some kind of magician, where is his magic wand and where will he make the rabbit appear? Maybe we should ask these questions to the magician's friends." Lacey makes a motion with her head in the direction of the bikers.




Clover gave the bikers a brief, dubious look and hoped that Lacey was giving her sound advice: Not madwoman Malkavian advice. Resigning herself, she padded back across the room to stand in front of the biker gang. She put on the most businesslike, unperturbed air she could muster (which was probably a little silly looking, considering she was a tiny girl in a school uniform staring down a rabble of beefed up bikers in leather and spikes). 

She gave them a challenging smile, "So, gentlemen, before I place my bet, what makes you believe Ehrich here will be able to escape the box? We've inspected him and he appears to be well and truly staked, and I'm of a mind to bet along with our friend Horace over there. But I would just as soon bet with you fine men and join my voice to yours, if there's truly any evidence to convince me to support you." She looked each of them in the eye in turn and crossed her arms.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 17, 2012)

Koln is seated all the way at the other side of the bar, listening to the confessions of one Captain Morgan. He may not be able to taste the sweet sweet sin of those around him tonight, but he will at least hear them, even if it's from the label of a bottle.

That's right. He's talking to a bottle.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 19, 2012)

izillama said:


> Clover gave the bikers a brief, dubious look and hoped that Lacey was giving her sound advice: Not madwoman Malkavian advice. Resigning herself, she padded back across the room to stand in front of the biker gang. She put on the most businesslike, unperturbed air she could muster (which was probably a little silly looking, considering she was a tiny girl in a school uniform staring down a rabble of beefed up bikers in leather and spikes).
> 
> She gave them a challenging smile, "So, gentlemen, before I place my bet, what makes you believe Ehrich here will be able to escape the box? We've inspected him and he appears to be well and truly staked, and I'm of a mind to bet along with our friend Horace over there. But I would just as soon bet with you fine men and join my voice to yours, if there's truly any evidence to convince me to support you." She looked each of them in the eye in turn and crossed her arms.




Tyrus says to Clover "You can bet however you like. Ehrich has supposedly done this trick before and escaped. We haven't seen it with our own eyes but we believe he'll be able to do it."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 19, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln is seated all the way at the other side of the bar, listening to the confessions of one Captain Morgan. He may not be able to taste the sweet sweet sin of those around him tonight, but he will at least hear them, even if it's from the label of a bottle.
> 
> That's right. He's talking to a bottle.












*OOC:*


Ok well, last call to actually do something before Nat gets to the club to pick up Meredith and presumably Koln.


----------



## izillama (Dec 19, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Tyrus says to Clover "You can bet however you like. Ehrich has supposedly done this trick before and escaped. We haven't seen it with our own eyes but we believe he'll be able to do it."












*OOC:*


Sense motive on Tyrus.







Rolled on: Dec. 19, 2012, 3:40 a.m.
    1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3831128/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 20, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sense motive on Tyrus.
> ...




Clover








*OOC:*


Tyrus seems to be telling the truth.


----------



## izillama (Dec 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


*groans*







Clover held her hands up, as though in confounded defeat, "Well, gentlemen, I'm not really certain which way to bet! But it's only in fun, right?" She smiled warmly at Horace, "You seem to be a few supporters short of a team, sir. I'll bet along with you that he can't do it. I'm feeling lucky." And with that, she went to stand next to him. 

_After all_, she thought, _Horace wasn't the one that threatened me as soon as I walked in the door._ She gave Tyrus a little smile from across the room.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 22, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *groans*
> ...




Lacey follows suit with Clover, apparently making the same decision.

Horace smiles at Clover "A wise choice. How much will you wager? It looks like the boys over there are going to put in a combined bet of $1,000. Do you ladies have $300 each? I can certainly cover the difference."









*OOC:*


Clover only has $250 according to her sheet. Lacey has $375 on her. She would lend Clover $50.


----------



## izillama (Dec 23, 2012)

"All right. You have a deal." Clover groaned inwardly as she conferred with Lacey and carefully counted out their wager. As she handed the amount over to Horace, she began to wonder how she was going to make that money back. It certainly wasn't easy being an unemployed vampire! She mentally willed Ehrich to stay nice and stuck in that damned box, and stood back to watch. 

[sblock]Hm... maybe it's time for Clover to get a job so she can support herself and that good-for-nothing crazy priest she rooms wi... Oh, sorry. She meant, so she can provide for herself and Koln ^.^*

So! Good jobs for Clover, being a vampire brainiac with a gift for persuasion:

- Nighttime library clerk (so she can mock people for their poor novel choices, like _Twilight_)
- eBay lister/seller (because she can do that from home)
- Blogger (with lots of PPC hotlinks)
- Nighttime museum worker (her knack for research and professionalism would probably make this a good match)
- Work in that little French restaurant downstairs (easy commute, and could "convince" people that she always got their orders right)
- etc. 

Thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 23, 2012)

izillama said:


> "All right. You have a deal." Clover groaned inwardly as she conferred with Lacey and carefully counted out their wager. As she handed the amount over to Horace, she began to wonder how she was going to make that money back. It certainly wasn't easy being an unemployed vampire! She mentally willed Ehrich to stay nice and stuck in that damned box, and stood back to watch.
> 
> [sblock]Hm... maybe it's time for Clover to get a job so she can support herself and that good-for-nothing crazy priest she rooms wi... Oh, sorry. She meant, so she can provide for herself and Koln ^.^*
> 
> ...




Lacey doesn't look too pleased as she forks over $350 either but says enthusiastically "Well, I trust Clover's judgement. She's a magician too you know. Why, just before she did this trick with my boobs!"

The room goes silent for a moment and Tyrus says "You know, maybe I could get to like these chicks after all."

Horace says "Anyway, let's count up the money and then begin shall we? No further requests right?"

[sblock]








*OOC:*


Jobs are for ghouls! I need to make an updated achievement list but there are tons of things you can do for money. It would be a good incentive for Clover to be active around town. Talk to people, you never know who might need a favor and would be willing to pay you for it. You could also do sidejobs such as tracking down bounties or finding items of value to sell. Keep in mind that I am going to be keeping track loosely of your living expenses so you have to reasonably be able to pay them.

Also, let's not forget that a rather wealthy vampire just offered you a rather large sum of money for doing a job for him.






[/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Dec 23, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey doesn't look too pleased as she forks over $350 either but says enthusiastically "Well, I trust Clover's judgement. She's a magician too you know. Why, just before she did this trick with my boobs!"
> 
> The room goes silent for a moment and Tyrus says "You know, maybe I could get to like these chicks after all."
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


*consults with Clover* Sorry, Clover just said some very choice words about Alex. I don't think she cares.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 24, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *consults with Clover* Sorry, Clover just said some very choice words about Alex. I don't think she cares.












*OOC:*


She said bad things about Alex but good things about Lacey's boobs.







Horace and Tyrus count up the wages and when everything checks out they drag Ehrich into the trunk which is then padlocked. Tyrus gives Horace a curtain to place over the trunk which he sets up so that it completely covers the trunk as well as 6 feet above it.

Then everyone sits back and waits. Not a sound can be heard in the room. Less than two minutes pass however when there is a loud bursting sound from inside the curtain and the lid of the trunk flies out and lands on the floor just outside the curtain in front of everyone. Ehrich steps out of the curtain, blood oozing from the hole in his chest which is just starting to close up.

Horace exclaims "How the hell?" and the bikers all applaud. Tyrus lets out a bellowing laugh and holds out a hand to Horace "Pay up buddy!" 

Horace grudgingly gives the $1,000 over to Tyrus. Tyrus thanks him and he says "Goodbye ladies! We'll wait for you out front Ehrich, come find us when you've gotten dressed." Ehrich nods and starts cleaning the blood off his chest and putting his clothes back on.

Horace turns to Clover and Lacey "Well, now that that's over with how can I help you?"


----------



## izillama (Dec 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oh, no, _not_ on Clover's watch...







Clover gave Ehrich a scathing, suspicious look while his back was turned. She found that she was grinding her teeth and had to force herself to stop. She heard Horace's question and, in a moment of decision, gave him a polite smile and held up a finger to signal for him to wait a minute. 

Slowly, seductively, she walked over to Ehrich. He really wasn't bad looking... especially being shirtless. At least knowing that she had Lacey to watch her back, she stepped right up behind him and draped her arm over his bare shoulder, reaching up on her tip toes to whisper sensuously into his ear, "Hey, Ehrich. That was a pretty neat trick. Maybe one day I can show you a few of my own."

Clover waited for him to turn before catching his gaze, her eyes flashing, "So, how did you do it?"









*OOC:*


Command! And if he's a lower generation than her, hopefully he'll just think she's being flirty and leave it alone.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 24, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Oh, no, _not_ on Clover's watch...
> ...












*OOC:*


He is a lower generation, not by much but still lower.







Ehrich looks over at Clover as he is putting the stake and curtain into his bag. He gives her a smile that says _"Oh how Cute"_ rather than _"Oh how sexy"_. He says with a bit of amusement "A magician never reveals his secrets. Perhaps we will meet again sometime."

He throws his shirt on over his head picks up his bag. "Farewell and goodnight" he says before leaving the room to go out and meet with Tyrus and the bikers.

Clover notices Lacey with her head turned to the wall and her hand over her mouth stifling a laugh.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 24, 2012)

"Ah, and that is why the Right hand knows what the Left does, Monsieur Morgan. The Lord can forgive all of your sins, no matter how grave. Although, they are truly serious. Making that underage lad get behind ze wheel after he has his lips all over you. You knew he wouldn't remember ze safety belt. Next time you see him, and you will, he is not going anywhere, you must apologize. That, monsieur, is your penance... after you pay moi tab. Bonsoir, and au nom du père, le fils et l'esprit saint."

Father Koln gets up and finds Meredith. "This scene has worn out its welcome. Onto Act 2."


----------



## izillama (Dec 24, 2012)

Very disgruntled at this point, Clover gave an almost immature kick of her shoe against the carpet of the room, mumbling something that sounded very much like, "_F*** Ventrue..._"

Sighing in defeat, she walked back over to Horace and composed herself, a little sheepish, "I'm sorry about that. In any case, we came here this evening hoping to track down a certain woman who apparently frequents this establishment by the name of Jillian. Perhaps you've heard of her?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 25, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah, and that is why the Right hand knows what the Left does, Monsieur Morgan. The Lord can forgive all of your sins, no matter how grave. Although, they are truly serious. Making that underage lad get behind ze wheel after he has his lips all over you. You knew he wouldn't remember ze safety belt. Next time you see him, and you will, he is not going anywhere, you must apologize. That, monsieur, is your penance... after you pay moi tab. Bonsoir, and au nom du père, le fils et l'esprit saint."
> 
> Father Koln gets up and finds Meredith. "This scene has worn out its welcome. Onto Act 2."





I think it's fair to say at this point that Nat shows up to get Meredith. She came to pick up Meredith but she'll take Koln to his apartment in Santa Monica as well seeing as he doesn't have a ride.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 25, 2012)

izillama said:


> Very disgruntled at this point, Clover gave an almost immature kick of her shoe against the carpet of the room, mumbling something that sounded very much like, "_F*** Ventrue..._"
> 
> Sighing in defeat, she walked back over to Horace and composed herself, a little sheepish, "I'm sorry about that. In any case, we came here this evening hoping to track down a certain woman who apparently frequents this establishment by the name of Jillian. Perhaps you've heard of her?"




Horace scratches his chin "Gillian...Gillian. Sounds familiar, though I doubt she frequently comes here. She's a Nosferatu. Unfortunately no one has heard anything from the Nosferatu in weeks. What do you need to talk to her for?"


----------



## izillama (Dec 26, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Horace scratches his chin "Gillian...Gillian. Sounds familiar, though I doubt she frequently comes here. She's a Nosferatu. Unfortunately no one has heard anything from the Nosferatu in weeks. What do you need to talk to her for?"




"We've been told she might know the whereabouts of another. Do you have any idea why the Nosferatu haven't been by in a while?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 26, 2012)

izillama said:


> "We've been told she might know the whereabouts of another. Do you have any idea why the Nosferatu haven't been by in a while?"




Horace says "No one knows about the business of the Nosferatu but the Nosferatu. All I know is that they haven't poked their misshapen heads out of the sewers in quite some time. But I might still be able to help you. I have a contact who might be able to get in touch with them. Give me a few nights, I will contact you however you wish, I take it you have a cell phone?"


----------



## izillama (Dec 26, 2012)

Clover nodded once, "Absolutely. I'd appreciate it." Finding a piece of paper and pen in her bag, she wrote down her number and handed it over. 

Once he took it, Clover gave a little shrug and sigh, "I'm sorry that our bet didn't work out. Perhaps we could challenge him to a do-over on day? My box. My trick." She winked.

"Anyway, I think that my friend and I had best be going. I believe we've taken up enough of your time."


----------



## ladymermaid (Dec 26, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> I think it's fair to say at this point that Nat shows up to get Meredith. She came to pick up Meredith but she'll take Koln to his apartment in Santa Monica as well seeing as he doesn't have a ride.




Meredith brings Koln with her out to Nat's car, "Come on Koln I'll have Nat give you a ride home, you can hop in back with me."









*OOC:*


 The only reason I'm drawing this out is so Koln and Meredith can have a conversation in the car to potentially end in them deciding to connect again later re: whats going on in the game.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 26, 2012)

izillama said:


> Clover nodded once, "Absolutely. I'd appreciate it." Finding a piece of paper and pen in her bag, she wrote down her number and handed it over.
> 
> Once he took it, Clover gave a little shrug and sigh, "I'm sorry that our bet didn't work out. Perhaps we could challenge him to a do-over on day? My box. My trick." She winked.
> 
> "Anyway, I think that my friend and I had best be going. I believe we've taken up enough of your time."





Lacey puts down a rather antique looking record player that was sitting on a shelf in the corner of the room and steps away from it innocently. "Yes, you heard her. Clover's bed, my trick." she says.

Horace smiles at Clover and says "Well, we can't always win. I too would like to know how he did that, would sure make a great prank to play on foolish vampire hunters! I will let you know when I hear something, good luck!"

On your way out Lacey feels the need to knock on every doorknocker again so Clover can have fun with that. Once in the car Lacey sighs and says "Well...it looks like I'll have to sleep with my landlord to make rent...again..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 26, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith brings Koln with her out to Nat's car, "Come on Koln I'll have Nat give you a ride home, you can hop in back with me."
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Clover and Lacey just finished up their scene. Clover has Horace looking into the whole Nosferatu Gillian thing. Her and Lacey lost their shirts (not literally unfortunately) in a bet against Houdini.


----------



## izillama (Dec 26, 2012)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Clover and Lacey just finished up their scene. Clover has Horace looking into the whole Nosferatu Gillian thing. Her and Lacey lost their shirts (not literally unfortunately) in a bet against Houdini.












*OOC:*


You're ridiculous.









> "Well...it looks like I'll have to sleep with my landlord to make rent...again..."




Clover looked sidelong at Lacey; more than a little annoyed that Lacey would just jump to actions like that, rather than assuming Clover would be more honorable. She crossed her arms, sullenly speaking, "You know I'll pay you back, Lacey. Just give me a little time."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 27, 2012)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You're ridiculous.
> ...




Lacey smiles and says "Oh Kitten, I'm just kidding. I mean, that only happened once! Although I'd very much like to forget it, he's an old pervert! You know, you could give me that wristwatch you found in the secret box and we'll call it even with Steven."

From here whatever Clover decides to do, Lacey will drive her back to the apartment. She arrives with no incident at around 4AM.


----------



## izillama (Dec 27, 2012)

> Lacey smiles and says "Oh Kitten, I'm just kidding. I mean, that only  happened once! Although I'd very much like to forget it, he's an old  pervert! You know, you could give me that wristwatch you found in the  secret box and we'll call it even with Steven."




Clover's temper began to flare unexpectedly, and she reached into her bag and thrust said wristwatch at Lacey, "Fine. Take it."

She gave the watch one last look, wondering what it was worth.

[h=2]Die roll for Clover (Appraise)[/h]  Rolled on: Dec. 27, 2012, 3:56 a.m.
     1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3839540/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 28, 2012)

izillama said:


> Clover's temper began to flare unexpectedly, and she reached into her bag and thrust said wristwatch at Lacey, "Fine. Take it."
> 
> She gave the watch one last look, wondering what it was worth.
> 
> ...





Clover
[sblock]You figure the watch is worth about $50 which is what you owe Lacey anyway.[/sblock]

Lacey frowns and takes the watch. "No need to get feisty Kitten." She puts it into her purse.

"You know, you can trade these things in to a house where junk is most wanted and even treasured. I live above one such a place. I'll give you my address before we part ways." Lacey says as she writes down an address on a piece of paper and gives it to Clover.

They drive back to Clover's apartment and Clover is the first one to get home.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 30, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith brings Koln with her out to Nat's car, "Come on Koln I'll have Nat give you a ride home, you can hop in back with me."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"And we now return you to our regularly scheduled programming."

Koln mutters to himself as he hops in the car next to Meredith.

"Ah tres' bien! I love getting in ze cars with strangers. I always end up someplace new and exciting to spread ze Word of God."


----------



## ladymermaid (Dec 30, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "And we now return you to our regularly scheduled programming."
> 
> Koln mutters to himself as he hops in the car next to Meredith.
> 
> "Ah tres' bien! I love getting in ze cars with strangers. I always end up someplace new and exciting to spread ze Word of God."




"After all that you still think of me as a stranger, I'm hurt." Meredith tease him with a smile. "Ok so where do you live?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 30, 2012)

ladymermaid said:


> "After all that you still think of me as a stranger, I'm hurt." Meredith tease him with a smile. "Ok so where do you live?"




"Aw do not be insulted mon ami. I just will not accept candy from you on All Soul's Eve. As for where I live... I make my stead under ze Devil's bed, in his shadow, in his car's backseat, and always in his freshly made cloven tracks. For you see, I am hunting him. He has someone... I think he may be in ze City of Angels, so I have set my quarters..."

Koln describes, in his Malkavian-way, the area and directions to his haven.

"Ah but first, may we stop by ze Old McDonald's? He has a farm you know, and oh so many sins to confess. Last time, I suggested his penance after admitting to me that he does not wash his hands before making food. Being a good priest, I want to be sure our friend is on the straight and narrow, has his mind on God, and hamburger meat OUT of his pants for ze change."


----------



## ladymermaid (Dec 31, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Aw do not be insulted mon ami. I just will not accept candy from you on All Soul's Eve. As for where I live... I make my stead under ze Devil's bed, in his shadow, in his car's backseat, and always in his freshly made cloven tracks. For you see, I am hunting him. He has someone... I think he may be in ze City of Angels, so I have set my quarters..."
> 
> Koln describes, in his Malkavian-way, the area and directions to his haven.
> 
> "Ah but first, may we stop by ze Old McDonald's? He has a farm you know, and oh so many sins to confess. Last time, I suggested his penance after admitting to me that he does not wash his hands before making food. Being a good priest, I want to be sure our friend is on the straight and narrow, has his mind on God, and hamburger meat OUT of his pants for ze change."





"What! No I am no taking you to McDonalds! You can do that on your own time. Nat take us to his place, please." Meredith eyes Koln with suspicion that he may be more insane than most and decides to see if he'll elaborate on an earlier comment. "Who is this someone that the Devil has, Koln? I'm not one for letting innocent people be left in bad hands."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 31, 2012)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah but first, may we stop by ze Old McDonald's? He has a farm you know, and oh so many sins to confess. Last time, I suggested his penance after admitting to me that he does not wash his hands before making food. Being a good priest, I want to be sure our friend is on the straight and narrow, has his mind on God, and hamburger meat OUT of his pants for ze change."






ladymermaid said:


> "What! No I am no taking you to McDonalds! You can do that on your own time. Nat take us to his place, please." Meredith eyes Koln with suspicion that he may be more insane than most and decides to see if he'll elaborate on an earlier comment. "Who is this someone that the Devil has, Koln? I'm not one for letting innocent people be left in bad hands."












*OOC:*


It's a wonderful day in Koln's neighborhood!







Nat says "Yes ma'am" to Meredith before muttering under her breath "And I thought that Lacey woman was a nutjob...."

Nat gets the car moving towards Koln's haven.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 3, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> "What! No I am no taking you to McDonalds! You can do that on your own time. Nat take us to his place, please." Meredith eyes Koln with suspicion that he may be more insane than most and decides to see if he'll elaborate on an earlier comment. "Who is this someone that the Devil has, Koln? I'm not one for letting innocent people be left in bad hands."




"Ah, that one... she was like you. Very, how you say.. "feral." Despite her heretical beliefs about our Lord, she was very devout, and strong. She was at my right side at all times... until she left it. Every sunrise, when I lay down, I hear her calling for me... I know that the Devil has her. She cannot go to Heaven, the Devil has her all the way down... And I will find her again, as Father wills it."


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 3, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah, that one... she was like you. Very, how you say.. "feral." Despite her heretical beliefs about our Lord, she was very devout, and strong. She was at my right side at all times... until she left it. Every sunrise, when I lay down, I hear her calling for me... I know that the Devil has her. She cannot go to Heaven, the Devil has her all the way down... And I will find her again, as Father wills it."




Meredith could tell Koln was talking about a fallen lover, something Meredith could understand all to well. "Ohh I'm so sorry for your loss, Koln. Do you think because we are all vial creatures now that we automatically go to Hell when we die? I don't think that, I think if she was a good person... well, as good as we can be in this new existence...that she would be in a place of peace..and not one of torture. But I can understand why you might feel that way, it's noble of you to try and save her soul." Meredith looks at Koln with some pain in her eyes, thinking back to the one she loved but knowing that her love was in a much better place.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 3, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith could tell Koln was talking about a fallen lover, something Meredith could understand all to well. "Ohh I'm so sorry for your loss, Koln. Do you think because we are all vial creatures now that we automatically go to Hell when we die? I don't think that, I think if she was a good person... well, as good as we can be in this new existence...that she would be in a place of peace..and not one of torture. But I can understand why you might feel that way, it's noble of you to try and save her soul." Meredith looks at Koln with some pain in her eyes, thinking back to the one she loved but knowing that her love was in a much better place.




"And again, I have to ask to closed ears, 'How am I ze 'crazy one?' What you ask is like Socrates asking me how do I know ze grass is green. It is God's Will. Refer to your Bible  to Leviticus 17:10. Those who drink blood are cut off from God's people. This is our curse, as we are cast away from humanity like Cain. But I apologize, for we are not "going" to Hell, we are not "going" anywhere. We have shut ourselves completely from God's light completely, as a walking insult and perversion to His Creation. Hell, is all around us, now and will be then. When our ashes fall down it will be the Devil that waits with a dustbin."

Father Koln reads the pain in her eyes, but continues undeterred  "I am not 'noble' at all. Such concepts as benevolence, charity, love, and nobility are completely lost to Damned Souls like us. However, I refuse to admit defeat, and will continue to fight Sin wherever I see it, so long as I have Spirit in my non-beating heart, a verse in my voice, and a single bullet in my gun."

"So why do your eyes mimic mine so closely?" Koln asks, wanting to know more about this person she lost.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


So poor Clover has something to do...







Lacey stares blankly out at Clover's apartment building for awhile before turning to Clover and saying "Oh Kitten, are you still here? Say, how are you with a gun? When the pen fails does the sword come out?"


----------



## izillama (Jan 4, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So poor Clover has something to do...
> ...




Clover quirked an eyebrow, then gave a casual shrug, "Well, when I'm not busy throwing my weapons into storm drains, I suppose I'm a decent enough shot. I'm no expert. But I'm also not one for wielding pens. Too slow. Too tedious. No, I lash with my_ tongue_." 

As though that settled it, Clover moved quickly through the apartment to the little nook she called her room and began rooting through piles of clothes for something more comfortable to wear. Well... as comfortable an outfit as an unfeeling vampire would think to wear, in any case.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 4, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow, then gave a casual shrug, "Well, when I'm not busy throwing my weapons into storm drains, I suppose I'm a decent enough shot. I'm no expert. But I'm also not one for wielding pens. Too slow. Too tedious. No, I lash with my_ tongue_."
> 
> As though that settled it, Clover moved quickly through the apartment to the little nook she called her room and began rooting through piles of clothes for something more comfortable to wear. Well... as comfortable an outfit as an unfeeling vampire would think to wear, in any case.












*OOC:*


So did Clover just ditch Lacey in the car? If so, then Lacey will leave more confused than usual.


----------



## izillama (Jan 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I read your post wrong. I thought Lacey was just kind of staring blankly around the APARTMENT (like she's standing inside)


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 4, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "And again, I have to ask to closed ears, 'How am I ze 'crazy one?' What you ask is like Socrates asking me how do I know ze grass is green. It is God's Will. Refer to your Bible  to Leviticus 17:10. Those who drink blood are cut off from God's people. This is our curse, as we are cast away from humanity like Cain. But I apologize, for we are not "going" to Hell, we are not "going" anywhere. We have shut ourselves completely from God's light completely, as a walking insult and perversion to His Creation. Hell, is all around us, now and will be then. When our ashes fall down it will be the Devil that waits with a dustbin."
> 
> Father Koln reads the pain in her eyes, but continues undeterred  "I am not 'noble' at all. Such concepts as benevolence, charity, love, and nobility are completely lost to Damned Souls like us. However, I refuse to admit defeat, and will continue to fight Sin wherever I see it, so long as I have Spirit in my non-beating heart, a verse in my voice, and a single bullet in my gun."
> 
> "So why do your eyes mimic mine so closely?" Koln asks, wanting to know more about this person she lost.




Meredith eyes widen slightly, surprised she'd been showing enough emotion about Deborah for Koln to notice, and then feels a wave of sadness she fights to keep back. Taking a deep breath, "Someone I loved...most dearly.." Her voice changes to one of anger, "was taken from me by an uncaring idiot of a vampire who doesn't know how to sire properly." She pauses, closes her eyes and settles herself, than opens them again with more determination in them. "Enough sad talk! So what do you want to do about what happened tonight? I can talk to Alex and see if he can give me anymore information about this guy you guys are trying to track down if you'd like?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 5, 2013)

*Clover's Apartment 4:00am*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry, I read your post wrong. I thought Lacey was just kind of staring blankly around the APARTMENT (like she's standing inside)












*OOC:*


Well if that's the case then Lacey will do what I was going to have her do and she would go inside with Clover if Clover lets her as she would like to change too. So let me know after this post if Clover will let her go inside or tell her "adios" for the night. I'm going to start this post with Lacey and Clover back in the truck outside the apartment.







Lacey goes between the two front seats digging around in the back of the truck, not seeming to mind that her dress is riding up pretty high. "Where are you my little baby?" she says as she digs around. "Ah, there you are!" she says and pulls herself back up to sit in the seat properly. She produces a handgun and gives it to Clover. "It's not ready to party but I'm sure our good Father can help give it his blessing. You need to protect yourself in the city Kitten."

The handgun is a 9mm SIG Sauer. (The stats are the same as an Auto Pistol in the Monte Cook Book pg 226)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 7, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith eyes widen slightly, surprised she'd been showing enough emotion about Deborah for Koln to notice, and then feels a wave of sadness she fights to keep back. Taking a deep breath, "Someone I loved...most dearly.." Her voice changes to one of anger, "was taken from me by an uncaring idiot of a vampire who doesn't know how to sire properly." She pauses, closes her eyes and settles herself, than opens them again with more determination in them. "Enough sad talk! So what do you want to do about what happened tonight? I can talk to Alex and see if he can give me anymore information about this guy you guys are trying to track down if you'd like?"




"Ah magnifique! Brilliant idea! Alex will definitely know where Satan is hiding! Maybe he might even know a thing or two about this other person we are to be looking for... Gilligan was her name I think? So ugly she had to live on an island... And as for you friend, I will pray nightly for them. You should too, if you don't already. Pray, and talk to them. Don't let ze fact that they are no longer here stop you. I talk to people all of the time that are not here, in fact I am talking to them right now. It helps me keep on ze straight and narrow... and not feel so lonely. That is your penance, sister."


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 7, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah magnifique! Brilliant idea! Alex will definitely know where Satan is hiding! Maybe he might even know a thing or two about this other person we are to be looking for... Gilligan was her name I think? So ugly she had to live on an island... And as for you friend, I will pray nightly for them. You should too, if you don't already. Pray, and talk to them. Don't let ze fact that they are no longer here stop you. I talk to people all of the time that are not here, in fact I am talking to them right now. It helps me keep on ze straight and narrow... and not feel so lonely. That is your penance, sister."




Meredith smiled a little at Koln's mention of praying for Deborah and ignored the penance part. "Ok, so I'll talk to Alex tomorrow night and than call you, whats your number?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 7, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith smiled a little at Koln's mention of praying for Deborah and ignored the penance part. "Ok, so I'll talk to Alex tomorrow night and than call you, whats your number?"




"Although I am Damned, I lack ze number of the Beast's name. You should also be wary of this mark." Meaning, Father Koln does not have a cell phone. Try asking Clover for a number instead, when we arrive at the apartment... Hello, I am Koln's over-mind by the way. I am sorry for not making myself apparent all those times I've popped out in this game, but just letting you know as Koln's mind fragments and forms separate personalities (Socrates, the fisherman, the hunter, etc) we will be here, keeping you company and playing your favorite tunes allllll through the night. Keep it locked in here cats at 666 W-S.I.N. 


[sblock] DID YOU TELL IT ON THE MOUNTAIN YET? [/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 8, 2013)

Confused by Koln's words but than realizes Koln has no idea what she's talking about. "You don't have a cell do you...you'd probably think it was the devil or talk to it like it was a person anyways so I guess that's for the best. I'll ask Clover for her's, hopefully she's home." "Nat, are we there yet?" Meredith says a little louder to the driver.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 8, 2013)

Nat says "I'm glad to say we are yes." 

You have arrived at Koln and Clover's apartment. A small and rather plain apartment building on a rather desolate street in Santa Monica. Not too far from the beach though.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 8, 2013)

"Ah but this is not my beautiful house, and you are not my beautiful wife! Where are we going?" Koln asks confusedly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 9, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah but this is not my beautiful house, and you are not my beautiful wife! Where are we going?" Koln asks confusedly.












*OOC:*


Thank goodness for edit post. Natalie brought you to the right place now ><*


----------



## izillama (Jan 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


20 minutes earlier... (so that things will coincide with Koln and Meredith showing up)









Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey goes between the two front seats digging around in the back of the truck, not seeming to mind that her dress is riding up pretty high. "Where are you my little baby?" she says as she digs around. "Ah, there you are!" she says and pulls herself back up to sit in the seat properly. She produces a handgun and gives it to Clover. "It's not ready to party but I'm sure our good Father can help give it his blessing. You need to protect yourself in the city Kitten."
> 
> The handgun is a 9mm SIG Sauer. (The stats are the same as an Auto Pistol in the Monte Cook Book pg 226)




Clover took the gun warily and hurriedly turned the safety ON and removed the bullets, saying flatly, "Why Lacey, you shouldn't have."

She tossed it in her bag next to her other handgun, then opened the truck door and slid out. She turned, a bit annoyed that Lacey wasn't doing the same, "Well, are you coming? I'm _sure_ this night is far from over, if the rest of our evening has been any indication. Come inside and change. Koln should be here soon."

_But if he brings that little hussy Gangrel from the club, he's a dead man!_









*OOC:*


Fast forward 20 minutes, and Clover is rooting around her little "room" for different clothes. I'm sure Lacey is either naked at this point or wandering around the apartment touching things that don't belong to her. But so long as they don't belong to Clover either, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 9, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 20 minutes earlier... (so that things will coincide with Koln and Meredith showing up)
> ...












*OOC:*


Sure let's go with that. The gun doesn't have any bullets btw







Lacey, having stripped down to her underwear wanders around the apartment. She picks up a few of Koln's things before taking a book that looks like a bible of some sort and settling on Koln's bed while reading it.


----------



## izillama (Jan 10, 2013)

Clad in jeans and an Abercrombie hoodie (yup, it's true! Clover _does_ have more to her wardrobe than schoolgirl attire!) Clover finally padded out of her bedroom area, only to come to a dead stop at the sight of Lacey lounging on Koln's bed mostly naked and reading the bible. She dug her hands into the front pocket of the sweatshirt, biting back the need to say something uncalled for. Finally, she calmed herself enough to ask bluntly, "Would you like an apple for that Eve impression? When Koln walks through that door, I don't think he's going to appreciate your attempt at 'bible studies'."

She sighed loudly, forcing air out of her dead lungs in her favorite expression of exasperation.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 10, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clad in jeans and an Abercrombie hoodie (yup, it's true! Clover _does_ have more to her wardrobe than schoolgirl attire!) Clover finally padded out of her bedroom area, only to come to a dead stop at the sight of Lacey lounging on Koln's bed mostly naked and reading the bible. She dug her hands into the front pocket of the sweatshirt, biting back the need to say something uncalled for. Finally, she calmed herself enough to ask bluntly, "Would you like an apple for that Eve impression? When Koln walks through that door, I don't think he's going to appreciate your attempt at 'bible studies'."
> 
> She sighed loudly, forcing air out of her dead lungs in her favorite expression of exasperation.




Lacey gives Clover a wicked smile "Unfortunately I think we play a better Lilith than an Eve. But as the Great Spaghetti Monster once said 'Let he who is without sin cast the first stone'."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 10, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey gives Clover a wicked smile "Unfortunately I think we play a better Lilith than an Eve. But as the Great Spaghetti Monster once said 'Let he who is without sin cast the first stone'."




With that, Koln enters the room and glares angrily at Lacey. He storms over to her and snatches the Bible from her hands. "If you DARE touch THAT again, without my approval, without hesitation I will put the nearest bit of wood through your corrupt damnable heart and leave you for ze sun!" 

It is rare to see Koln THIS upset, even rarer to hear him threaten one of his companions, however we're just full of surprises tonight, aren't we?

Without another word, he kneels and faces the far right corner of the room. He shuts his eyes, removes his hat, and begins to pray for his own redemption, and for Ruby's soul, as he's been doing every night before sunrise.

Of course this creates a rather awkward and tense atmosphere in the room. C'mon in Meredith, say "hi" to everyone!


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 10, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> With that, Koln enters the room and glares angrily at Lacey. He storms over to her and snatches the Bible from her hands. "If you DARE touch THAT again, without my approval, without hesitation I will put the nearest bit of wood through your corrupt damnable heart and leave you for ze sun!"
> 
> It is rare to see Koln THIS upset, even rarer to hear him threaten one of his companions, however we're just full of surprises tonight, aren't we?
> 
> ...




Meredith peers into the apartment after having abruptly stopped when Koln started yelling at someone inside. Now that he seemed calm, Meredith steps forward while knocking lightly on the open door, "Hi?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 10, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith peers into the apartment after having abruptly stopped when Koln started yelling at someone inside. Now that he seemed calm, Meredith steps forward while knocking lightly on the open door, "Hi?"




Meredith is greeted by the awkward site of Koln praying in the corner of the bedroom while Lacey sits on Koln's bed in nothing but her underwear with a stunned look on her face.


----------



## izillama (Jan 10, 2013)

Clover stared with some concern at Koln's angry outburst. She had never seen him so upset, and had she known that that particular bible seemed to mean so much to him, she probably would have tried to pry Lacey away from it before he returned. But she had little time for feeling any guilt in that regard. No sooner had she turned in concern towards Koln, but the other one--that _Meredith_--had the audacity to stick her head into their apartment, as though she had been invited. 

Seething quietly, she turned her head to glare down Meredith with a smile that in no way reached her eyes, "Why Meredith, what a surprise... finding you _here_. I assume you were just _leaving_?" If the girl didn't get her hint, she was an even greater fool than Clover had initially suspected.









*OOC:*


Recap! Remember, though they just met a few hours ago, Clover is still angry that Meredith dragged off her faithful afterlife partner, Koln. She's also not ready to fill that Gangrel void in their group just yet, so soon after Ruby's demise. End recap!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 11, 2013)

*Clover and Koln's Apartment 4:15am*



izillama said:


> Clover stared with some concern at Koln's angry outburst. She had never seen him so upset, and had she known that that particular bible seemed to mean so much to him, she probably would have tried to pry Lacey away from it before he returned. But she had little time for feeling any guilt in that regard. No sooner had she turned in concern towards Koln, but the other one--that _Meredith_--had the audacity to stick her head into their apartment, as though she had been invited.
> 
> Seething quietly, she turned her head to glare down Meredith with a smile that in no way reached her eyes, "Why Meredith, what a surprise... finding you _here_. I assume you were just _leaving_?" If the girl didn't get her hint, she was an even greater fool than Clover had initially suspected.
> 
> ...




Lacey recovers from her state of shock and still in her underwear, gets off the bed. "Now now, everyone let's play nice. If Alex trusts Meredith then I can break bread with her too. Although I won't eat the bread. Would you?" Lacey looks around the room and then at herself, seeming to just notice the fact that she barely has any clothes on, "Hey, anyone seen my clothes? I always lose those in people's apartments!"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 11, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey recovers from her state of shock and still in her underwear, gets off the bed. "Now now, everyone let's play nice. If Alex trusts Meredith then I can break bread with her too. Although I won't eat the bread. Would you?" Lacey looks around the room and then at herself, seeming to just notice the fact that she barely has any clothes on, "Hey, anyone seen my clothes? I always lose those in people's apartments!"




Koln concludes with praying for the repose of Meredith's partner's soul, wherever it may lay. He makes the sign of the cross, stands, and turns around facing everyone. He returns his hat to his head and takes Socrates out, placing him on the near table.

He begins to say something, but stops. He starts again, but again stops mid-breath. And for a third time he attempts to speak, "I have had enough of this episode. Time to turn it off." He mumbles before laying back down and rolling under Clover's bed, seemingly offering his bed to Meredith... or Lacey, whichever Clover has least issue with. Koln is in no mood to quarrel, not after the long long long night he had. The amount of hatred he has for vampire society, (and vampires in general) mixed with how sorely he misses Ruby, makes for a very nasty tasting cocktail. Hopefully a good day's slumber will wash the terrible taste from His mouth. He also makes a mental note (in sharpie, on the mattress fabric above him) to apologize to everyone for his grumpiness when he wakes. 

[sblock]....That's right, Father Koln had a busty vampiress in his bed, naked, mouth agape in an "O" shape and everything. And what's he do? He turns and prays... LIKE A BOSS! A CHRISTIAN BOSS! [/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 11, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln concludes with praying for the repose of Meredith's partner's soul, wherever it may lay. He makes the sign of the cross, stands, and turns around facing everyone. He returns his hat to his head and takes Socrates out, placing him on the near table.
> 
> He begins to say something, but stops. He starts again, but again stops mid-breath. And for a third time he attempts to speak, "I have had enough of this episode. Time to turn it off." He mumbles before laying back down and rolling under Clover's bed, seemingly offering his bed to Meredith... or Lacey, whichever Clover has least issue with. Koln is in no mood to quarrel, not after the long long long night he had. The amount of hatred he has for vampire society, (and vampires in general) mixed with how sorely he misses Ruby, makes for a very nasty tasting cocktail. Hopefully a good day's slumber will wash the terrible taste from His mouth. He also makes a mental note (in sharpie, on the mattress fabric above him) to apologize to everyone for his grumpiness when he wakes.
> 
> [sblock]....That's right, Father Koln had a busty vampiress in his bed, naked, mouth agape in an "O" shape and everything. And what's he do? He turns and prays... LIKE A BOSS! A CHRISTIAN BOSS! [/sblock]




After the display of sheer crazyness that unfolded in front of Meredith she shakes her head and says quickly to Clover, "Yes, I was just heading home. I just needed a number to contact you guys after I try to get some more information from Alex about this guy you're after for him. Koln does not have a cell from what I gathered."


----------



## izillama (Jan 12, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> After the display of sheer crazyness that unfolded in front of Meredith she shakes her head and says quickly to Clover, "Yes, I was just heading home. I just needed a number to contact you guys after I try to get some more information from Alex about this guy you're after for him. Koln does not have a cell from what I gathered."












*OOC:*


Sorry! <3







Clover's expression turned to absolute ice at Meredith's failure to take a hint. She tilted her head and spoke curtly, "Unfortunately, I don't give a **** about Alex and this _job_ he gave us. And I don't give out my cell number to strangers. You already know where we stay, so if you feel the necessity to contact us again after this evening, I suppose it can't be helped if you happen to drop by. Now... _go_."

She motioned to the door, then wheeled on Lacey, spitting, "And _you_! If you insist on staying, at _least_ have the decency to put some clothes on before you fall dormant. All right?"









*OOC:*


Clover is anxiously/grouchily anticipating an end of scene as well, while still wanting to keep in character.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 12, 2013)

*Clover and Koln's Apartment 4:30am*



izillama said:


> Clover's expression turned to absolute ice at Meredith's failure to take a hint. She tilted her head and spoke curtly, "Unfortunately, I don't give a **** about Alex and this _job_ he gave us. And I don't give out my cell number to strangers. You already know where we stay, so if you feel the necessity to contact us again after this evening, I suppose it can't be helped if you happen to drop by. Now... _go_."
> 
> She motioned to the door, then wheeled on Lacey, spitting, "And _you_! If you insist on staying, at _least_ have the decency to put some clothes on before you fall dormant. All right?"




Lacey laughs and says "Don't worry, this is more than I usually wear to bed. Sweet dreams kitten...and puppy too!"

Without another word she pulls the sheets down from Koln's bed and gets under them moving around very little before falling completely still.









*OOC:*


Now Koln has a busty and almost naked vampiress IN his bed!


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 14, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry! <3
> ...




Meredith is taken aback by Clover's attitude. She throws up her arms and says "God your a bunch of lunatics! I don't see why Alex even thinks you're even worth hiring." Spins around and leaves the apartment muttering to herself about getting herself into these situations and running around with weird vampires.

Meredith goes downstairs, jumps in the back of the car and Nat drives her home for the night.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 14, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith is taken aback by Clover's attitude. She throws up her arms and says "God your a bunch of lunatics! I don't see why Alex even thinks you're even worth hiring." Spins around and leaves the apartment muttering to herself about getting herself into these situations and running around with weird vampires.
> 
> Meredith goes downstairs, jumps in the back of the car and Nat drives her home for the night.




Nat drives Meredith back to Alex's club. Alex is dormant by the time Meredith comes back but she knows the routine and can easily get to her chambers in the basement.

The daytime comes and passes as usual and the following night begins. Clover and Koln rise at around 9pm as does Meredith. 

Clover and Koln will find that Lacey has not yet risen, she lays almost child-like in Koln's bed clutching his pillow. It is cute except for the fact that there is the unnatural lack of breathing sounds that any living person would make while asleep.


----------



## izillama (Jan 15, 2013)

There's a moment of awkward silence as Clover and Koln stare at Lacey in his bed. Then, Clover makes a gesture that seems to say, "She's all yours," and walks off to fire up her laptop for evening.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 15, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Nat drives Meredith back to Alex's club. Alex is dormant by the time Meredith comes back but she knows the routine and can easily get to her chambers in the basement.
> 
> The daytime comes and passes as usual and the following night begins. Clover and Koln rise at around 9pm as does Meredith.
> 
> Clover and Koln will find that Lacey has not yet risen, she lays almost child-like in Koln's bed clutching his pillow. It is cute except for the fact that there is the unnatural lack of breathing sounds that any living person would make while asleep.




Meredith gets up with a new idea in her head, she quickly gets dressed and goes to look for Alex at his apartment.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 16, 2013)

*Club Redemption 9:00pm 11/01/10*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith gets up with a new idea in her head, she quickly gets dressed and goes to look for Alex at his apartment.












*OOC:*


In our old game, Alex lived in a mansion in the French Quarter of New Orleans. In this game he lives in an upscale apartment in the Downtown area as to keep a low profile. Perhaps he could be in the process of moving to a much nicer residence in the West Hollywood area.







Alex lives in a large suite in the Historic Core of Downtown Los Angeles. I assume that Meredith is taking public transportation to get there.

Meredith takes the elevator up to Alex's floor and knocks on the metal door leading to his suite. Natalie opens the door and says "Long time no see. Come in. Alex just got out of bed not too long ago and is getting ready to go out. Please have a seat. Can I get you anything?"

Natalie leads Meredith into a large open room that resembles an old library. Large bookshelves line the walls and there is no shortage of reading chairs about the room. The hardwood floor is covered in a beautiful oriental rug while the walls are adorned with paintings, mostly of historical events. Alex may not be a very old vampire, but Meredith is all too familiar with his taste for the old Gothic look.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 16, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> In our old game, Alex lived in a mansion in the French Quarter of New Orleans. In this game he lives in an upscale apartment in the Downtown area as to keep a low profile. Perhaps he could be in the process of moving to a much nicer residence in the West Hollywood area.
> ...




Meredith looks about the room, glancing at the paintings she's seen several times before, knocking back and forth on her sneakers waiting for Alex to see her.


----------



## izillama (Jan 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


Clover crosses her arms and looks at the calendar of the last time there was a post, murmuring, "Most boring scene... EVER."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 17, 2013)

Father Koln rolls out from under the bed and gets dressed. As he's dressing, "So four leafed one, what are we doing tonight? Socrates says we need to see ze Prince. Hopefully this one will be purple."


----------



## izillama (Jan 18, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln rolls out from under the bed and gets dressed. As he's dressing, "So four leafed one, what are we doing tonight? Socrates says we need to see ze Prince. Hopefully this one will be purple."




Clover froze, having nearly forgotten about their scheduled meeting with the Prince this evening. She finally nodded and shut her laptop, groaning, "Yes. Prince Victoria St. John. You're right."

She began to pull her stuff together, packing her pocketbook with the same care she always did. Wallet. Cell phone. Playing cards. And even the new little gun that Lacey had given her. Speaking of which... she wondered when the vampire in question would awaken for the evening?

While they waited (after all, she certainly didn't want to leave Lacey behind and all alone in their poor, unsuspecting apartment), she settled down on the couch, tilting her head towards her companion, "So, what happened last night after Lacey and I left you? Did you have a nice meeting with the Anarchs? Learn anything useful?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 19, 2013)

*Alex's Apartment Suite 9:30a*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith looks about the room, glancing at the paintings she's seen several times before, knocking back and forth on her sneakers waiting for Alex to see her.




One of the bookshelves against the wall moves aside revealing a hidden door. Alex enters the room from behind. "Hello Meredith dear." He walks over to his desk and motions  for Meredith to sit.

"Have you had breakfast yet?  I just finished mine, but I'm sure Nat  or Alice could find someone for you to snack on.  Oh by the way, how  was your evening?  I lost track of you after we parted company last  night.  I understand you had some sort of a meeting to attend.  I trust  it was... informative?  Maybe even eventful?"


----------



## izillama (Jan 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


*Clover sobs with impatience* "So... BORING. Ugh! My afterlife sucks!" >.<*


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 22, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover froze, having nearly forgotten about their scheduled meeting with the Prince this evening. She finally nodded and shut her laptop, groaning, "Yes. Prince Victoria St. John. You're right."
> 
> She began to pull her stuff together, packing her pocketbook with the same care she always did. Wallet. Cell phone. Playing cards. And even the new little gun that Lacey had given her. Speaking of which... she wondered when the vampire in question would awaken for the evening?
> 
> While they waited (after all, she certainly didn't want to leave Lacey behind and all alone in their poor, unsuspecting apartment), she settled down on the couch, tilting her head towards her companion, "So, what happened last night after Lacey and I left you? Did you have a nice meeting with the Anarchs? Learn anything useful?"




"Ah, the Lord has provided us with our next move" Koln speaks happily, handing her the driver's license he received from the ghoul last night. "We must visit, but not now. Now, we must pretend we are to play nicey-nice with ze vampires, and visit le Prince... now where did I put my boomstick..?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Clover and Koln's Apartment 9:30pm*

Moments later Lacey rises. She sits up rubbing her eyes and looks around and realizes that Clover and Koln already awake. She looks at the clock/radio next to the bed. Rubbing her eyes she emerges from Koln's room and says rather sleepily, "Can I use your shower? I bet yours has a door."


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 22, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> One of the bookshelves against the wall moves aside revealing a hidden door. Alex enters the room from behind. "Hello Meredith dear." He walks over to his desk and motions  for Meredith to sit.
> 
> "Have you had breakfast yet?  I just finished mine, but I'm sure Nat  or Alice could find someone for you to snack on.  Oh by the way, how  was your evening?  I lost track of you after we parted company last  night.  I understand you had some sort of a meeting to attend.  I trust  it was... informative?  Maybe even eventful?"




Meredith threw her hands up "O it was eventful alright. I don't know what you see in the Camarilla but I'm pretty sure I don't want to get caught up with people who act like that! And what in the world are you thinking hiring those lunatics? They're all crazy, not just the Malchavians."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 22, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Moments later Lacey rises. She sits up rubbing her eyes and looks around and realizes that Clover and Koln already awake. She looks at the clock/radio next to the bed. Rubbing her eyes she emerges from Koln's room and says rather sleepily, "Can I use your shower? I bet yours has a door."




"Mon ami Lacey, I apologize for letting my left hand guide my actions. You want to read ze Word of God, that is fine, and I should not stop you but rather help you. In fact, while you shower, I will sit in le bathroom and Socrates and I will read some of our favorite passages."


----------



## izillama (Jan 22, 2013)

> While they waited (after all, she certainly didn't want to leave Lacey  behind and all alone in their poor, unsuspecting apartment), she settled  down on the couch, tilting her head towards her companion, "So, what  happened last night after Lacey and I left you? Did you have a nice  meeting with the Anarchs? Learn anything useful?"












*OOC:*


I  have been given temporary permission to bend Koln to my will... I mean,  take charge of Koln so that we can keep the game moving, for everyone's  information. 

Also, I can't really remember the specifics of the  agreed upon meeting with Victoria St. John, so I'm going to assume that  we were given some indication as to where to meet her?







Clover  listened with growing trepidation as Koln recounted the previous  evening in his typical difficult-to-understand Malkavian manner. She  couldn't be certain of all the minute details--she _assumed_ that  "zee great pinwheel in zee sky!" was something like a helicopter--she  was aware that what had happened the previous night wasn't good. In  fact, she was just happy that Koln had made it out of there in one  piece!

She shook her head in worry, "I'm just glad you got out of  there, Koln. It sounds like these Anarchs might be dangerous to be  around. But I wonder who those were who attacked you? Lacey and I had  a... _run in_ with someone last night who indicated that there  was more vampire warfare in this city than meets the eye. I think it  would be prudent to try to stay out of it as much as we can, and perhaps  to tell that Prince what you experienced last night."

Koln gave  her one of his older-brother smiles, patting her head as though she were  a good dog, "Come now, four-leafed one, do not be silly! Green Marie  and moi have already vowed to track down zeez dastardly villains in zee  sky and shoot zem down... for zee love of zee Lord! Oui, Socrates! Go  and ready zee batmobile. Now, we fly!"

Clover watched in wry  wonder as Koln spread out his arms and wheeled around the apartment like  a... well, like a lunatic. Socrates, amazingly clutching at the  priest's collar in wide-eyed panic, barely managed to hang on for dear  life as the man careened around their tiny room, making _whoosh_  noises and narrowly missing furniture. He ended by the foot of his own  bed and, in a leap that seemed nearly effortless, he jumped up and began  bouncing on the mattress; somehow managing to miss the near-naked Lacey  still wrapped, dead to the world, under the covers. 

In a loud  proclamation that could probably wake the dead (and hopefully Lacey),  Koln struck a series of dramatic, heroic poses as he nearly shouted,  "Laces! I have need of your assistance! You must wear zee catsuit  tonight as I am already zee batman of zee evening! And we 'ave zee  lovely Meredith to play a part as well, oui? Yes! She will be my Wonder  Woman with zee invisible airship! And four-leafed one?" He turned,  searching out the woman in question.

Clover placed her hands on  her hips, her eyebrow lifting in annoyance as a smile spread across his  features. He pointed, victoriously, "You will be zee greatest of all  superwomen. Madmoiselle Joan D'Arc!" He punched his fist excitedly in  the air, jostling the bed violently as he struck one last "superstar"  pose, "Now, zee avenging army of zee Lord is assembled! Allons-y!" 

A  painful silence overtook the room at the end of the commotion as he  seemed to wait for some sort of response. Clover was struck mute by his  overly intense display, and she wondered if any of it would have manage  to "awaken" Lacey?


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 22, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I  have been given temporary permission to bend Koln to my will... I mean,  take charge of Koln so that we can keep the game moving, for everyone's  information.
> ...












*OOC:*


 uhm okay... we'll go with this then


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 22, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> uhm okay... we'll go with this then












*OOC:*


It looks like there was a server glitch so we'll just say that Koln was jumping all over the bed and going nuts and then Lacey finally woke up and is going to take a shower.







Lacey laughs and says "Yes Koln, it will be just like a confession booth, only with soap!" With that she runs into the bathroom and takes off what little clothes she has before jumping into the shower (probably literally) not bothering to close the bathroom door behind her. Koln and Clover can hear the water running and what maybe can pass as singing. Lacey calls out from the bathroom in the middle of her "song" "Don't forget that we have to show the Prince how pointy our teeth are!"









*OOC:*


You can continue to roleplay out the scene here but if nothing else happens Lacey gets dressed and is ready to go soon after the shower.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 22, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith threw her hands up "O it was eventful alright. I don't know what you see in the Camarilla but I'm pretty sure I don't want to get caught up with people who act like that! And what in the world are you thinking hiring those lunatics? They're all crazy, not just the Malchavians."




Alex says "Meredith please relax.  Are you sure you wouldn't like something to drink?"

Alex pulls a half empty bottle of blood and a glass from his desk drawer. "It's not fresh, but it's specially preserved and almost as good. Please help yourself."

He pushes the bottle, and glass across the desk towards Meredith.

"Now,  the Camarilla has it's problems, but it's far better than the  alternatives.  When it comes to our new... allies well, I trust Lacey.   She and I have been through a lot together.  The other two, I guess I  see your point there.  They're a bit rough around the edges, but that  suits my purpose just fine. They need friends, contacts, resources, I  can provide them with all of those.  Also lets be honest dear, they have  no other good options."

Alex gets up and walks towards the nearest book case. Once there he begins to casually look through some books.

"Now... tell me dear.  What exactly has you so shaken up?"









*OOC:*


Just so you know, the glass of wine is not nearly as potent as drinking fresh blood. The whole glass is worth half a bloodpoint so Meredith would have to drink 2 glasses to actually get a bloodpoint from this.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 22, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Alex says "Meredith please relax.  Are you sure you wouldn't like something to drink?"
> 
> Alex pulls a half empty bottle of blood and a glass from his desk drawer. "It's not fresh, but it's specially preserved and almost as good. Please help yourself."
> 
> ...




Meredith, remembering she never had any blood the night before, pours a glass and downs in quickly, feeling much better after words, she pours herself another and sips at it. She pauses for a moment, thinking to herself why she is so upset, "I...I just...I guess I don't like getting literally threatened with burning to death and than attacked by ghouls when I try to save others from getting burned to death and all presumably from an organization which seems to want me to join them. I hate politics, I really do and I usually don't get involved with them but this was ridiculous. It feels like everything bad I ever heard about the mob." She looks at Alex with a worried look on her face.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 23, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith, remembering she never had any blood the night before, pours a glass and downs in quickly, feeling much better after words, she pours herself another and sips at it. She pauses for a moment, thinking to herself why she is so upset, "I...I just...I guess I don't like getting literally threatened with burning to death and than attacked by ghouls when I try to save others from getting burned to death and all presumably from an organization which seems to want me to join them. I hate politics, I really do and I usually don't get involved with them but this was ridiculous. It feels like everything bad I ever heard about the mob." She looks at Alex with a worried look on her face.



...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 23, 2013)

*Alex's Apartment Suite 9:30p*



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith, remembering she never had any blood the night before, pours a glass and downs in quickly, feeling much better after words, she pours herself another and sips at it. She pauses for a moment, thinking to herself why she is so upset, "I...I just...I guess I don't like getting literally threatened with burning to death and than attacked by ghouls when I try to save others from getting burned to death and all presumably from an organization which seems to want me to join them. I hate politics, I really do and I usually don't get involved with them but this was ridiculous. It feels like everything bad I ever heard about the mob." She looks at Alex with a worried look on her face.




Alex turns from his books and looks at Meredith with concern.

"The  Camarilla doesn't make a habit of burning people to death for no  reason.  Not only does it draw far too much attention to us, but it's  not going to make the prince very popular if she starts her reign with  unnecisary bloodshed."

Alex walks over to Meredith and puts a comforting hand on her  shoulder. "I know fire can be pretty terrifying, especially for one as  young as you.  But you're safe here. I promised to look after you, and I  won't let any harm come to you.  Now, I need you to tell me as much as  possible about what happened last night."


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 23, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Alex turns from his books and looks at Meredith with concern.
> 
> "The  Camarilla doesn't make a habit of burning people to death for no  reason.  Not only does it draw far too much attention to us, but it's  not going to make the prince very popular if she starts her reign with  unnecisary bloodshed."
> 
> Alex walks over to Meredith and puts a comforting hand on her  shoulder. "I know fire can be pretty terrifying, especially for one as  young as you.  But you're safe here. I promised to look after you, and I  won't let any harm come to you.  Now, I need you to tell me as much as  possible about what happened last night."




Meredith told Alex everything that had happened the night before, including what happened in Clover and Koln's apartment at the end of the night. 

"I told Koln I'd try to find out more about this guy you've got them after. But honestly I don't see how this is going to work. Clover clearly dislikes me for some unknown reason to me although Koln was nice enough." Meredith sighs.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 23, 2013)

Father Koln sits down on the floor outside the shower with his Bible, slowly rocking himself back and forth in the steam as he reads and recites.

_"Some time later God tested Abraham. He said to him, “Abraham!”__“Here I am,” he replied._
_Then God said, “Take your son, your only son, whom you love—Isaac—and go to the region of Moriah. Sacrifice him there as a burnt offering on a mountain I will show you.”_
_Early the next morning Abraham got up and loaded his donkey. He took with him two of his servants and his son Isaac. When he had cut enough wood for the burnt offering, he set out for the place God had told him about. On the third day Abraham looked up and saw the place in the distance. He said to his servants, “Stay here with the donkey while I and the boy go over there. We will worship and then we will come back to you.”_
_Abraham took the wood for the burnt offering and placed it on his son Isaac, and he himself carried the fire and the knife. As the two of them went on together, Isaac spoke up and said to his father Abraham, “Father?”...."_

Koln stops at that last word, closing his Bible, and leaves the bathroom. Without another word, he cleans, preps, and loads his Bloodthirsty Firegun and Shotgun.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 24, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln sits down on the floor outside the shower with his Bible, slowly rocking himself back and forth in the steam as he reads and recites.
> 
> _"Some time later God tested Abraham. He said to him, “Abraham!”__“Here I am,” he replied._
> _Then God said, “Take your son, your only son, whom you love—Isaac—and go to the region of Moriah. Sacrifice him there as a burnt offering on a mountain I will show you.”_
> ...




Lacey comes out of the shower muttering "Dark Father..." Aside from her wandering the apartment with nothing but a towel on until she finds her clothes, she gets dressed and is ready to go in a short time.

"To the batmobile!" Lacey exclaims excitedly as she leads the group out to the truck. 

You get to the Prince's meeting location without incident, it is located in the industrial district of Downtown LA. A large skyscraper looms overhead, complete with gargoyles! Inside you find yourselves in a lobby area decked out in marble and stone. There is a desk with a security officer behind it. An older man with a gray mustache and glasses. Behind him is a huge board full of company names and the floors they are located on. According to the board, Victoria St. John is on the top floor which belongs to her private law firm. The man behind the desk seems taken aback by your appearance, especially Lacey and Koln. He says in an unsure tone "Umm...Can I help you?"









*OOC:*


Everyone loses 1 bloodpoint for waking up btw. Except for Meredith because she got it back from drinking. At this time I'd like to ask what everyone has on them, Lacey left her guns in the car. You will have to pass through a metal detector at the entrance and obviously a gun would set it off.


----------



## izillama (Jan 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


Well, since I've had such ill luck commanding and befuddling Clover's opponents as of late, I'm not even going to risk the gun She has her whip on her (tied around her waist, as usual) however. Clover is also wearing her signature schoolgirl uniform, which she keeps in pristine, pressed condition.







Clover took the lead, hoping that her shy smile would charm him away from the freaks at her back, "Yes, please. I'm here to see Ms. Victoria St. John? I have an appointment to interview her for my senior thesis." She then feigned surprise, as though she had rudely forgotten the two people behind her, "Oh, where are my manners? This is my teacher, Father Koln. And my good friend, Lacey. She's hoping to be a lawyer one day and was excited by such a prestigious opportunity to meet Ms. St. John."

She continued to smile innocently: A hopeful young student clearly unprepared for the cut throat world of law.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 26, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith told Alex everything that had happened the night before, including what happened in Clover and Koln's apartment at the end of the night.
> 
> "I told Koln I'd try to find out more about this guy you've got them after. But honestly I don't see how this is going to work. Clover clearly dislikes me for some unknown reason to me although Koln was nice enough." Meredith sighs.





Alex listens intently, he remains quiet throughout Meredith's explanation. 

When she has finished he says "well... you certainly had an eventful night. Thank you for being so honest, and trusting me enough to come to me with this. I'm afraid I can't offer you much more information than I told them at the restaurant. I do know that the owner of the Cave in Santa Monica, Horace, always has his ear to the ground as far as vampire society goes. I remember Clover and Lacey talking about going there to see him when they were leaving the club. Perhaps they learned something. Understand this though, not everyone can be trusted even if they have a good reputation among other kindred. Horace I find hard to read, and that's not entirely due to the fact that he's a Malkavian. He can put on a good face and hide his true intentions much better than most of his clan mates. That makes him dangerous. That's not to say he'll leave you to die inside a burning building or something...uhh...not that I've done that or anything..."

Alex pours himself a glass of the blood-wine and takes a sip before continuing "But anyway, you can trust someone like Lacey. Yes, she is batshit crazy but like I said, I've known her for a long time and she's not one to hide her intentions. As far as vampires go, she'd be considered a good person. As for our new friends Clover and Koln, as it relates to my offer of  employment. Hopefully Lacey can convince them to take the offer  seriously and see it through. It's in all our best interest to see  this... _problem_ resolved. I watched Clover and Koln too well before I invited them to speak to me at the restaurant. I knew Lacey would bring them along. Believe me, they are more important to the fate of this city than they know. And don't worry about Clover, she's a Ventrue, it's her job to be a complete bi-"

Just then Alex's phone rings. He holds up a finger to Meredith indicating for her to wait. He then goes off and answers the phone in another room. Meredith can hear a little of Alex's side of the conversation. "Yes, I will be there tonight. I know how important it is....I will bring her too...yes I understand the liability." There is a moments pause before Alex says "She wants to speak with her? What could she possibly want with a neonate?" He sighs before saying "Ok...what choice do I have? I'll see you shortly." Alex hangs up the phone and emerges from the room "Sorry about that Meredith. We have to get going. It appears the Prince wants to see us both."









*OOC:*


I'll let you roleplay out anything else Meredith wants to ask Alex on the way there but Alex has Natalie drive them both to see the Prince and you will get there with no incident.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 26, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Well, since I've had such ill luck commanding and befuddling Clover's opponents as of late, I'm not even going to risk the gun She has her whip on her (tied around her waist, as usual) however. Clover is also wearing her signature schoolgirl uniform, which she keeps in pristine, pressed condition.
> ...




Well, you didn't actually have to lie to see the Prince but seeing as you did, make me a Bluff Check. This ought to be interesting 

Officer Geezer's Sense Motive
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Father Koln left behind his weapons in "le Batmobile."







Father Koln looks around the lobby, silent, and contemplating why this all seems so familiar. He silently mutters to himself "Thin blue line...from my football days... fantasy football... hey you kids... chimp detective..."

He snaps out of it at Clover's mention of him being her "teacher."

"Ah! Tres' bien! I will teach you many things, no?! Remember mon pupil, it doesn't matter if you win or lose. All that matters is if you bought ze game!"

".... Oh hai Lacey! Do you come here often?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 26, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Alex listens intently, he remains quiet throughout Meredith's explanation.
> 
> When she has finished he says "well... you certainly had an eventful night. Thank you for being so honest, and trusting me enough to come to me with this. I'm afraid I can't offer you much more information than I told you at the restaurant. I do know that the owner of the Cave in Santa Monica, Horace, always has his ear to the ground as far as vampire society goes. I remember Clover and Lacey talking about going there to see him when they were leaving the club. Perhaps they learned something. Understand this though, not everyone can be trusted even if they have a good reputation among other kindred. Horace I find hard to read, and that's not entirely due to the fact that he's a Malkavian. He can put on a good face and hide his true intentions much better than most of his Clancy mates. That makes him dangerous. That's not to say he'll leave you to die inside a burning building or something...uhh...not that I've done that or anything..."
> 
> ...




Meredith looks down at herself, shrugs and follows Alex to the car and gets in. Once they're on there way Meredith asks. "What does she want with me? If she's the one who sent that lunatic and now is trying to hush me up you can stop this car right now and let me out. I'll find my own way in this world if I have to. I may not know much about politics but I've seen enough to not want to be her fall guy or whatever."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 26, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith looks down at herself, shrugs and follows Alex to the car and gets in. Once they're on there way Meredith asks. "What does she want with me? If she's the one who sent that lunatic and now is trying to hush me up you can stop this car right now and let me out. I'll find my own way in this world if I have to. I may not know much about politics but I've seen enough to not want to be her fall guy or whatever."




Alex looks over at Meredith and says "Look, when we get to see the Prince we'll straighten this all out. Let me do most of the talking here. I don't know much about the Sheriff. I know that he was here long before the Camarilla came. He is Ballard's right hand man. Ballard is a very powerful vampire in the city and he helped the Camarilla invade LA. Unfortunately he isn't one to take orders and the Prince pretty much leaves him alone to do as he pleases as long as it doesn't involve endangering the Camarilla or the Masquerade. I can't see Victoria, a new Prince in a predominantly Anarch city picking fights with the Anarchs for no reason. Let's give her a chance to explain in her words what happened."


----------



## izillama (Jan 26, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Well, you didn't actually have to lie to see the Prince but seeing as you did, make me a Bluff Check. This ought to be interesting
> 
> Officer Geezer's Sense Motive
> 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)












*OOC:*


FYI, in reading previous posts involving Alex (who I am liking less and less), I don't seem to remember Clover offering up her clan?







Let's Bluff!
   1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3886897/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 28, 2013)

*Corporate Office Center 10:00pm*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> FYI, in reading previous posts involving Alex (who I am liking less and less), I don't seem to remember Clover offering up her clan?
> ...












*OOC:*


She didn't but seeing as Alex has been in vampire society for quite some time he can make an educated guess.







Apparently he totally buys it. 



Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln looks around the lobby, silent, and contemplating why this  all seems so familiar. He silently mutters to himself "Thin blue  line...from my football days... fantasy football... hey you kids...  chimp detective..."
> 
> He snaps out of it at Clover's mention of him being her "teacher."
> 
> ...




Lacey turns to Koln and says loudly "OBJECTION!" while raising her arm and pointing at Socrates who quickly scurries inside of Koln's jacket again.

The security guard looks at Lacey and then back at Clover. "Yes, she certainly does look like she is on the right track to becoming a successful attorney. I'm not sure if Ms. St. John would approve of her wardrobe. But judging from the look of your teacher I assume you are from a wholesome Catholic University?"

The security guard pushes a button on a board on his desk and says "The elevator will be down in a moment. When you get up there please knock. I know Ms. St. John likes to work long hours and there have been a lot of people here to see her tonight. I must say, she hasn't been here long but she must have made quite a reputation for herself."


----------



## izillama (Jan 28, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The security guard pushes a button on a board on his desk and says "The elevator will be down in a moment. When you get up there please knock. I know Ms. St. John likes to work long hours and there have been a lot of people here to see her tonight. I must say, she hasn't been here long but she must have made quite a reputation for herself."




Clover thanked him and made to walk towards the elevator, until the security guard mentioned the "lot of people". Since Victoria was the new Prince, Clover shouldn't have been surprised that the Camarilla of the city had been coming forward to declare themselves to her. But she caught herself at his mention of them all coming on the same night, which didn't seem like it would be typical. 

She hesitated at asking more, but then she stopped and turned back towards him, all polite curiosity, "What types of visitors has Ms. St. John been receiving? Does she handle many clients at this time of night?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 28, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover thanked him and made to walk towards the elevator, until the security guard mentioned the "lot of people". Since Victoria was the new Prince, Clover shouldn't have been surprised that the Camarilla of the city had been coming forward to declare themselves to her. But she caught herself at his mention of them all coming on the same night, which didn't seem like it would be typical.
> 
> She hesitated at asking more, but then she stopped and turned back towards him, all polite curiosity, "What types of visitors has Ms. St. John been receiving? Does she handle many clients at this time of night?"




The guard says "Not usually Miss. There are people coming to see her at night all the time sure, but there sure were a bunch of them too. All very official looking people. Probably other lawyers or some rather wealthy clients would be my guess."


----------



## izillama (Jan 28, 2013)

Clover didn't like the sound of that. She remembered Koln's garbled and hurried explanation of the previous evening, and how their attackers had escaped in a helicopter. Vampire or no, a group that could afford that kind of escape had to have some serious financial backing! It was a leap, but the security guard's mention of "official looking people" had her feeling cautious. 

Rather than push him further, she smiled at him uncertainly, as though she were nervous, "Well, hopefully she can still see us. We shouldn't take up too much of her time. Now, Father Koln? Lacey? We should hurry." 

She began walking again towards the elevator and waited for her companions to join her.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 28, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Alex looks over at Meredith and says "Look, when we get to see the Prince we'll straighten this all out. Let me do most of the talking here. I don't know much about the Sheriff. I know that he was here long before the Camarilla came. He is Ballard's right hand man. Ballard is a very powerful vampire in the city and he helped the Camarilla invade LA. Unfortunately he isn't one to take orders and the Prince pretty much leaves him alone to do as he pleases as long as it doesn't involve endangering the Camarilla or the Masquerade. I can't see Victoria, a new Prince in a predominantly Anarch city picking fights with the Anarchs for no reason. Let's give her a chance to explain in her words what happened."




Meredith sighs, "Alright, bloody vampire politics." she says while running her hands threw her hair in stress. Meredith remains silent the rest of the car trip.


----------



## Alex Navian (Jan 28, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith sighs, "Alright, bloody vampire politics." she says while running her hands threw her hair in stress. Meredith remains silent the rest of the car trip.




Alex turns on the radio and begins to sing along, "On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair..."


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 28, 2013)

Alex Navian said:


> Alex turns on the radio and begins to sing along, "On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair..."




Meredith rolls her eyes at Alex.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 29, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover didn't like the sound of that. She remembered Koln's garbled and hurried explanation of the previous evening, and how their attackers had escaped in a helicopter. Vampire or no, a group that could afford that kind of escape had to have some serious financial backing! It was a leap, but the security guard's mention of "official looking people" had her feeling cautious.
> 
> Rather than push him further, she smiled at him uncertainly, as though she were nervous, "Well, hopefully she can still see us. We shouldn't take up too much of her time. Now, Father Koln? Lacey? We should hurry."
> 
> She began walking again towards the elevator and waited for her companions to join her.




You all get into the elevator and head up to the top floor, as the elevator nears the floor you can hear muffled voices but you can't really make out what they say. They sound like they are all arguing over something. 

When the elevator stops and opens you find yourselves in a waiting area of sorts with chairs and coffee tables spread throughout. The room is rather large. There are a multitude of people in here all dressed in some expensive suits, presumably the people that the security guard was talking about. When they see you come out of the elevator they stop arguing and start to murmur to each other. Many of them look at Lacey as they do. There is a large double door across the room from the elevator.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 29, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith rolls her eyes at Alex.




Meredith and Alex arrive at the Corporate Office Center a little while later. When they go in the security guard recognizes Alex "Oh hey there. I remember you, you've been here before. Are you here to see Ms. St. John? I don't think she'll be able to see you, not with the gaggle of people she already has up there. Even some students who have come to interview her. Nice kids, a little strange but nice. Y'know, I can't remember your name. I...I know the face but this old memory of mine aint what used to be." 

He let's out a wheezing laugh before pushing the button to summon the elevator. "She'll be right down in just a minute! Who is this young lady with you by the way?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 29, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredith and Alex arrive at the Corporate Office Center a little while later. When they go in the security guard recognizes Alex "Oh hey there. I remember you, you've been here before. Are you here to see Ms. St. John? I don't think she'll be able to see you, not with the gaggle of people she already has up there. Even some students who have come to interview her. Nice kids, a little strange but nice. Y'know, I can't remember your name. I...I know the face but this old memory of mine aint what used to be."
> 
> He let's out a wheezing laugh before pushing the button to summon the elevator. "She'll be right down in just a minute! Who is this young lady with you by the way?"




Meredith glances at Alex but says, "I'm Meredith' just a friend of his. Is there a lot of people up there?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 29, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith glances at Alex but says, "I'm Meredith' just a friend of his. Is there a lot of people up there?"




The guard says "Pleased to meet you Meredith. Yes yes, that is what I just said isn't it? Kids these days, they don't want to listen! They were very important looking too, all dressed in expensive suits."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 29, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> You all get into the elevator and head up to the top floor, as the elevator nears the floor you can hear muffled voices but you can't really make out what they say. They sound like they are all arguing over something.




Koln's going to try to listen really hard, with heightened senses.

1d20+4+8 → [19,4,8] = (31)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3891726/


----------



## izillama (Jan 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


Awesome listen check! I knew Clover kept you around for _some_ reason ^.^
Also, are the people in the room of the "living" or the "dead" persuasion?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jan 30, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's going to try to listen really hard, with heightened senses.
> 
> 1d20+4+8 → [19,4,8] = (31)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3891726/




Koln
[sblock]Koln can hear everything around him on the ride to the top floor, the squeeky gears and the whir of the rather old engine of the elevator, the people having sex in one of the offices on the 13th floor and more importanty a few discernable words from the chatter on the top floor. "So he's dead, which one of us is going to be next!"..."These killings have been going on for weeks, most of them were just worthless anarchs though."...""I smell Sabbat."..."Fishsticks!"..."Victoria better have a good solution for to this."[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jan 30, 2013)

"Ach, on no! I forgot ze fish sticks!" Koln laments, before turning to Lacey. "Fish-sticks. Où est-il? Where are they?! Did you get them from ze batmobile?" Before she can respond, Koln sighs, taking off his hat, and handing Lacey his rat. "It is no matter. Let us attend the funeral as we are not, no?" He chuckles, taking back Socrates and tucking him away in his hat as he makes for the double doors 







*OOC:*


 verrryyy slowwwlyy so Meredith can catch up


----------



## izillama (Jan 31, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ach, on no! I forgot ze fish sticks!" Koln laments, before turning to Lacey. "Fish-sticks. Où est-il? Where are they?! Did you get them from ze batmobile?" Before she can respond, Koln sighs, taking off his hat, and handing Lacey his rat. "It is no matter. Let us attend the funeral as we are not, no?" He chuckles, taking back Socrates and tucking him away in his hat as he makes for the double doors
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clover had been busy staring down the majority of the room, and she barely noticed Koln walked off towards the doors before her hand shot out and she grabbed his wrist, whispering under her breath, "Don't be rude, Koln! We can't just barge into her office. She knows we're coming. This is a waiting area. See? We should sit and wait. What if we were to accidentally cut in front of these guys?"

Plus, she hoped that by sitting down, they might hear more.

She casually began trying to walk towards a free cluster of seats, attempting to pull Koln along in tow without seeming too desperate.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jan 31, 2013)

Meredith waits patiently with Alex for the elevator to come back down, hoping the guard will go back to his post and leave them alone, she wasn't in the mood to chit chat.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 1, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith waits patiently with Alex for the elevator to come back down, hoping the guard will go back to his post and leave them alone, she wasn't in the mood to chit chat.




Well unfortunately for Meredith Bill (that's what the security guard's nametag reads) is feeling very chatty!

He asks Alex "So, this your girlfriend? Although I seem to remember you coming in here with other women too. I can tell though, that this one is girlfriend material. Yep, you can't fool old Bill. Back in my younger days a woman always loved a man with authority, especially in uniform. I can tell you a few of my old war stories yes siree!"

Alex raises an eyebrow and looks like he is about to make a response when the elevator arrives.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 1, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover had been busy staring down the majority of the room, and she barely noticed Koln walked off towards the doors before her hand shot out and she grabbed his wrist, whispering under her breath, "Don't be rude, Koln! We can't just barge into her office. She knows we're coming. This is a waiting area. See? We should sit and wait. What if we were to accidentally cut in front of these guys?"
> 
> Plus, she hoped that by sitting down, they might hear more.
> 
> She casually began trying to walk towards a free cluster of seats, attempting to pull Koln along in tow without seeming too desperate.





Clover and Koln manage to get some seats against the wall of the waiting room. 

Lacey however is stopped by one of the people in the room, an attractive blonde woman of average height and slightly better than average build. She has stylishly-cut shoulder length blonde hair and sky blue eyes. She also has a large, full mouth that gives her the appearance of a high fashion model. She grabs Lacey by the shoulder as she walks by and turns Lacey around to face her. Speaking with a slight french accent she says "Why if it isn't Lacey Anglin. Fancey meeting you here! Someone so esteemed with her clan, no where to be found last night when one of your own was attacked and killed! For shame! Off satisfying your labido I imagine." Lacey rolls her eyes and says "You're one to talk Bells! You're just afraid someone is going to rip a leg off of your high-chair, then how will you survive? Hey, you need me to clean your bib for you while you're here?" "Bell" just shakes her head and says "Your ego is almost as big as your cup size!" she then storms off to the other side of the room where most of the other people in business suits are. 

Lacey takes a seat next to Clover, her arms crossed and an angry look on her face. Obviously annoyed.


----------



## izillama (Feb 1, 2013)

Clover scooted over to make room for the now-steaming Lacey and actually found herself regarding the woman next to her with concern. She shot a dirty look across the room at Bell's back, then leaned over to whisper into Lacey's ear, "Ugly women like that can only have ugly souls. She's got _nothing_ on you." She gave Lacey a wink, then made her voice playful, as though she were talking to a dog, "Now, who's my good little back-talker?" She smiled and held her hand up to indicate she wanted a high-five.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 2, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover scooted over to make room for the now-steaming Lacey and actually found herself regarding the woman next to her with concern. She shot a dirty look across the room at Bell's back, then leaned over to whisper into Lacey's ear, "Ugly women like that can only have ugly souls. She's got _nothing_ on you." She gave Lacey a wink, then made her voice playful, as though she were talking to a dog, "Now, who's my good little back-talker?" She smiled and held her hand up to indicate she wanted a high-five.




Lacey smiles and plants her face into Clover's hand, kissing it. She then takes Clover's hand in hers "Thanks kitten. Even if they blame me for it all, at least I know that you have learned how to walk tall."

Koln
[sblock]You see the people in the room as fightened animals huddling together in fear. Tears of blood dripping from their eyes.[/sblock]

Suddenly the door to Victoria's office opens the Prince looks upon the room, almost with disdain. She notices Lacey, Koln and Clover and says "Lacey, I want to see you in here immediately. Those neonates with you can come as well."


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 2, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Well unfortunately for Meredith Bill (that's what the security guard's nametag reads) is feeling very chatty!
> 
> He asks Alex "So, this your girlfriend? Although I seem to remember you coming in here with other women too. I can tell though, that this one is girlfriend material. Yep, you can't fool old Bill. Back in my younger days a woman always loved a man with authority, especially in uniform. I can tell you a few of my old war stories yes siree!"
> 
> Alex raises an eyebrow and looks like he is about to make a response when the elevator arrives.




Meredith stifles a laugh but says nothing and walks into the elevator when it arrives.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 4, 2013)

Father Koln looks around with a look of concern on his face. "ALL of us are welcome before ze Prince? For you see, we are many, the Lord and his army. Come!" He happily springs to his feet, humming a hymn loudly to himself to drown out the (imagined) cries of those around him. "Ah when ze saints go on marching in..."


----------



## izillama (Feb 4, 2013)

> Suddenly the door to Victoria's office opens the Prince looks upon the  room, almost with disdain. She notices Lacey, Koln and Clover and says  "Lacey, I want to see you in here immediately. Those neonates with you  can come as well."




Clover's eyebrow quirked in surprise at Victoria's decidedly nasty tone. She wondered what had provoked such behavior, but she had the sneaking feeling that they were about to find out. Looking from Lacey to Koln and back again, she decided to allow the knight to take the field first but keep the bishop close. Head held high, she fell into step next to Koln and followed Lacey towards the Prince's office.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 6, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover's eyebrow quirked in surprise at Victoria's decidedly nasty tone. She wondered what had provoked such behavior, but she had the sneaking feeling that they were about to find out. Looking from Lacey to Koln and back again, she decided to allow the knight to take the field first but keep the bishop close. Head held high, she fell into step next to Koln and followed Lacey towards the Prince's office.




You all walk into the Prince's office. It's an insanely lavish room, all stone and marble. It looks like it could easily be the throne room of some extremely wealthy king. The far wall is almost entirely made up of large glass windows overlooking the city, obviously being on the top floor gives this room an incredible view. In front of all the windows is a large desk with a laptop computer and a whole lot of papers organized into neat piles. A man sits in a chair next to the desk, almost completely motionless but for his eyes, he is a tall and somewhat slender man who would fit in well as a news anchor on TV.

Victoria motions for Clover and Koln to sit in one of the chairs lining the wall next to the entrance. Lacey is about to sit down as well, happily humming to herself but Victoria takes her by the arm. "Not so fast you, there are a few things I'd like to go over with you before I'll answer any of your questions." She says as she pulls Lacey over to the desk. She picks up some photos off of the desk. "You might have noticed that there is a gaggle of primogen outside that door, rather hard to miss even given your...condition. You recognize any of these pictures?" She says showing them to Lacey, Clover and Koln can't really see them from where they are sitting. "These are pictures of Alastair Grout's manor. He was found murdered in the front yard of it last night, or should I say this past morning...We suspect foul play on the anarch's part but of course we can't be sure."

Lacey shouts "Murdered! Call the vampire police, call the Batman!"

Victoria says "I'm glad you're taking this so seriously. You will once we question you about what you know."

Victoria puts the photos back down on her desk and the man next to the desk puts Lacey in a set of handcuffs and sits her down in the seat next to the desk. Victoria smiles at Clover and Koln, the smile never really reaching her eyes "My apologies, this must look terribly awful and confusing to you. Don't worry, she won't be harmed. A number of...questionable events have come up in the past few nights that I want answers to, I need to put this fire out before it grows. I am Victoria St. John, the Prince of this city. This man is my chief Lieutenant, Neally Edwards." Neally nods curtly at the group "A pleasure." he says.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 6, 2013)

*Corporate Office Center 10:00pm*

Meanwhile...

Meredith and Alex get to the top floor and step out of the elevator. They are greeted with much the same sight as Clover and Koln with a large group of men and women in expensive suits. One man steps out to the middle of the room and greets Alex. Meredith recognizes him as Nicolai, the Tremere primogen they met the night before at the Succubus club. He seems worried "Alex, glad to see you made it." He lowers his voice and says "The Prince is in a fit, someone murdered the Malkavian primogen last night! If you don't hurry in there they're probably going to burn your girlfriend up for it. They suspect she had something to do with it even though I myself do not believe that at all. I think they just want someone to blame, the Prince can't let something like that happen without punishment."

Alex says "Thank you sir for making me aware of this. But I still don't understand what Meredith here has to do with any of this." Nicolai shakes his head and says "You don't have much time, you better go in there and speak up."

Without another word, Alex goes over to the door of the office, opening it quietly but quickly and gesturing for Meredith to follow.


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 6, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> Meredith and Alex get to the top floor and step out of the elevator. They are greeted with much the same sight as Clover and Koln with a large group of men and women in expensive suits. One man steps out to the middle of the room and greets Alex. Meredith recognizes him as Nicolai, the Tremere primogen they met the night before at the Succubus club. He seems worried "Alex, glad to see you made it." He lowers his voice and says "The Prince is in a fit, someone murdered the Malkavian primogen last night! If you don't hurry in there they're probably going to burn your girlfriend up for it. They suspect she had something to do with it even though I myself do not believe that at all. I think they just want someone to blame, the Prince can't let something like that happen without punishment."
> 
> ...




Meredith quickly follows Alex while looking worried. She assumes it's Lacey they are talking about as that was the vampire from the night before who's obviously in love with Alex. Although she was odd, that did not mean she should be punished for something she did not do.


----------



## Alex Navian (Feb 7, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> ...
> Without another word, Alex goes over  to the door of the office, opening it quietly but quickly and gesturing  for Meredith to follow.




Alex enters the Prince's office, quickly sizes up the situation and announces himself.

"Prince...  I apologize if I am intruding, but I was told you wanted to see me with  some urgency.  Given what appears to be happening here, I am glad I  came with haste."

Alex walks forward and put's a comforting hand on Lacey's shoulder.   "This situation is gravely serious Prince, the murder of a primogen is  not something to be taken lightly.  However I must ask why Lacey is in  Chains?  You can't honestly believe she had anything to do with the  murder of Alastair Grout?"


----------



## izillama (Feb 7, 2013)

Clover's head swiveled quickly at the sound of the opening door, and she felt herself tense as two of her least favorite people in L.A. sauntered in. She immediately shot daggers in their direction; remaining silent but clearly displeased by their sudden arrival.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 8, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover's head swiveled quickly at the sound of  the opening door, and she felt herself tense as two of her least  favorite people in L.A. sauntered in. She immediately shot daggers in  their direction; remaining silent but clearly displeased by their sudden  arrival.




Lacey's reaction to Alex and Meredith entering the room is vastly different than Clover's. Her face beams with excitement as Alex walks over to her.



Alex Navian said:


> Alex enters the Prince's office, quickly sizes up the situation and announces himself.
> 
> "Prince...  I apologize if I am intruding, but I was told you wanted to see me with  some urgency.  Given what appears to be happening here, I am glad I  came with haste."
> 
> Alex walks forward and put's a comforting hand on Lacey's shoulder.   "This situation is gravely serious Prince, the murder of a primogen is  not something to be taken lightly.  However I must ask why Lacey is in  Chains?  You can't honestly believe she had anything to do with the  murder of Alastair Grout?"




Lacey says "How come YOU never put me in handcuffs butterfly?"

Prince Victoria says "It is not wise to question my actions Alex. I do not think that Lacey here murdered Grout herself, but no one else could have gotten close enough to him to enter his house let alone get into his chambers to extract him from his home and murder him. Lacey was practically next in line to become Malkavian primogen, Grout trusted her and no doubt gave her access to his home. Whether through selfish deeds or loose lips, she took a part in his murder and such actions can not be taken lightly. Granted, I have no intentions of ending her life, I will give her a chance to redeem herself. I want her to go to Grout's manor and bring me back evidence of who the killer actually was if it was truly not her. My agents haven't been able to get into the house at all to investigate. Not only that, but I think it might be time to call upon the debt that your protege Meredith owes to your clan. I want her to accompany Lacey to the manor."


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 8, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey's reaction to Alex and Meredith entering the room is vastly different than Clover's. Her face beams with excitement as Alex walks over to her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meredith looks at Lacey in handcuffs and hopes to whatever higher power is left to her that repaying this "debt" doesn't put her right back on the chopping block. But she remains silent as Alex said she should.


----------



## Alex Navian (Feb 8, 2013)

Alex whispers to lacey "not now sugarlips"

Showing Deference to the prince Alex says "I beg your forgiveness Prince, my intent was not to question you or your wisdom.  However being as Wise and just as you are, perhaps you would indulge me and allow me to speak on Lacey's behalf.  I have known her for some time, and I simply do not believe she would have anything to do with such a heinous crime.  Furthermore, we must find the true culprit without delay.  Not only for the purposes of Justice, but to ensure the safety of us all.  Such a loose cannon could lead not only to more deaths, but to breaches of the masquerade.  None of us want that my Prince."

Alex motions for Meredith to come closer "I offer you my services, as well as the services of my Protege.  As you know I have been instructing her in our ways.  I believe she is ready to prove herself a useful member of our society."

Alex whispers into Meredith's ear "Don't screw this up! If you do we'll both be ash..."


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 9, 2013)

Alex Navian said:


> Alex whispers to lacey "not now sugarlips"
> 
> Showing Deference to the prince Alex says "I beg your forgiveness Prince, my intent was not to question you or your wisdom.  However being as Wise and just as you are, perhaps you would indulge me and allow me to speak on Lacey's behalf.  I have known her for some time, and I simply do not believe she would have anything to do with such a heinous crime.  Furthermore, we must find the true culprit without delay.  Not only for the purposes of Justice, but to ensure the safety of us all.  Such a loose cannon could lead not only to more deaths, but to breaches of the masquerade.  None of us want that my Prince."
> 
> ...




Meredith stands up straight and says with as much conviction as she can muster, "I would be more than happy to aid in this investigation as best I can, I am at your service Prince."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 9, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith stands up straight and says with as much conviction as she can muster, "I would be more than happy to aid in this investigation as best I can, I am at your service Prince."




Victoria says "I would expect no less from Alex's protege. Unfortunately I cannot allow him to accompany you as there are matters I need to tend to with him and Nicolai."

Victoria makes a gesture at Neally towards Lacey and he removes the handcuffs.

Victoria says "We are pressed for time here so I will make this quick. You! stop chewing on your sleeve!" Victoria points at Koln and continues "I want to tell you a little bit about myself so you can understand where I'm coming from. I was embraced in 1896 by Lodin, the former Prince of Chicago. I was the only female member of his brood and possibly the only woman he ever loved. Yes, even as elder vampires we both loved each other. Unfortunately those who plotted against Lodin, members of his own brood mind you, used his love for me as a tool to distract him and eventually destroy him. I couldn't stand Chicago after that, so I took Neally with me and came here shortly after the Camarilla invaded LA. My trust is hard to gain and my patience is thin. My word however, is golden and if you are straight with me then I'll be straight with you. I'm sorry, but I've gone on for too long"

Victoria looks around the room at the quiet vampires watching her. She looks at her watch and says "I can answer a few short questions but I need you to move, I can arrange for transportation to the manor if you require it."


----------



## Alex Navian (Feb 10, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Victoria says "I would expect no less from Alex's protege. Unfortunately I cannot allow him to accompany you as there are matters I need to tend to with him and Nicolai."




Alex bows his head slightly as a show of respect "As you command my Prince. I am as always at your disposal."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 10, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Victoria says "I would expect no less from Alex's protege. Unfortunately I cannot allow him to accompany you as there are matters I need to tend to with him and Nicolai."
> 
> Victoria makes a gesture at Neally towards Lacey and he removes the handcuffs.
> 
> ...





Koln snaps to attention, removing his left sleeve from his fanged lips. "_Mon sincere' apologie mon_ king-less Prince, I was preoccupied. The Lord sent me back in time to ze 1980s on a white horse to sing and record a very importante music video. But your words ring true to _mes _ears, and worry not your petite brow, for we will make haste to Chicago and make dust those that dusted your main squeeze! But before we go with God's Fire, I must ask, why have your agents not been able to enter this manor? Is le door locked?"


----------



## izillama (Feb 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


Wow, talk about the game running away from me. It would have been nice for Clover to interject that Lacey was with her all night, but I guess in the scheme of this conversation there's really no point anymore. *annoyed sigh*







Moodily, Clover crosses her arms and sits back to observe.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 10, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln snaps to attention, removing his left sleeve from his fanged lips. "_Mon sincere' apologie mon_ king-less Prince, I was preoccupied. The Lord sent me back in time to ze 1980s on a white horse to sing and record a very importante music video. But your words ring true to _mes _ears, and worry not your petite brow, for we will make haste to Chicago and make dust those that dusted your main squeeze! But before we go with God's Fire, I must ask, why have your agents not been able to enter this manor? Is le door locked?"












*OOC:*


Imagining Koln as Peter Schilling in that video makes it even more awesome. Honestly I liked that song better than Major Tom but I'm afraid very few people would recognize it because it wasn't as big a hit.







Lacey says "Hit that high note for us Koln!"

Victoria says to Koln "I'm afraid it's more complicated than a simple "lock". You see, Grout was a genius, an insane man for sure but a genius. He took some rather meticulous measures to guard his home from intruders and that leaves little room for someone to enter who wasn't shown how. Unless of course they also possess his manner of thinking. I think you might perhaps...understand him a little better. Also, I did not ask you or the other neonate to accompany Lacey but if you wouldn't mind I would appreciate it. The more of you there are, the sooner this will get done I hope."

Victoria takes a slight bow and says "Again my apologies, I haven't even given you both the opportunity to present yourselves. I have no idea who either one of you are or how you came to this city."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 11, 2013)

Koln whispers to Clover, "I believe, in the Lord's Plan, this is your line mon ami. At least this is what Socrates is saying. Make nicey-nice introductions for all twelve of us. If le cat has your tongue, simply nod. I will be more than happy to do an impression of our sweet diplomatic Ventrue."

After that, he scratches his chin thoughtfully. This Grout fellow was "insane..." but, as her majesty said, one would have to be familiar with his "manner of thinking" (also bonkers) to get through his home... 

"Hrrm... interesting... I wonder..." From under his hat he glances at Lacey, but slowly turns towards Meredith as he wonders what diabolism allowed the gangrel to be in two places at once.


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 11, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln whispers to Clover, "I believe, in the Lord's Plan, this is your line mon ami. At least this is what Socrates is saying. Make nicey-nice introductions for all twelve of us. If le cat has your tongue, simply nod. I will be more than happy to do an impression of our sweet diplomatic Ventrue."
> 
> After that, he scratches his chin thoughtfully. This Grout fellow was "insane..." but, as her majesty said, one would have to be familiar with his "manner of thinking" (also bonkers) to get through his home...
> 
> "Hrrm... interesting... I wonder..." From under his hat he glances at Lacey, but slowly turns towards Meredith as he wonders what diabolism allowed the gangrel to be in two places at once.




Meredith looks to Koln and Clover expectantly. Wondering herself how they ended up coming to LA. She notices Koln looking at her over the rim of his hat and raises an eyebrow...now what was that crazy man up to?


----------



## izillama (Feb 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


*groans* I was writing such a long post, and then I accidentally lost it when I shut my computer to talk to a certain boyfriend who interrupted my writing...







Clover was not happy about any of this, and she felt anger begin to well up inside of her at Victoria's condescending and presumptuous tone. Of course she knew better than to say anything, but Clover was less-than-impressed by Victoria's treatment of Lacey, and by the little "mission" she felt compelled to set on them. She had no intention of working with the womanizing butt-kisser Alex, or that fool Meredith who clearly couldn't see just what kind of devil she was trying to impress with her compliance.

Glancing sidelong at Koln for a moment, Clover finally stood slowly and smoothed down her skirt; appearing calm and serene. She stepped forward with clipped footsteps, coming to stand even with Alex and Meredith while paying neither of them the slightest bit of attention. She bowed her head slightly in deference, then raised it to meet Victoria's gaze with even confidence and respect, "Ms. St. John, my name is Angelica and this is my companion, Koln. We were embraced in Denver last year. However, we found that we were unable to continue our normal lifestyles in that city due to the new nature of our condition. At Lacey's suggestion, we relocated here in the hopes of beginning with a blank slate in our new existence. With regard to our respect of the Camarilla and the Masquerade, we would have presented ourselves to you upon our arrival in this city, but I'm afraid we were unaware of your presence until last evening. Koln and I have kept to ourselves since our arrival in this city, and we certainly did not intend any sleight of your rule." 

She bowed her head again respectfully, then turned to indicate Lacey, "Also, Prince Victoria, if I may be so bold in saying so, though I understand you have little reason to trust my word having only just met, Lacey was with me all last evening and even spent her dormancy with Koln and myself in our apartment. I can vouch that from the time of your coronation on she was always within my sights. Our friend Lacey is many things, but a cold killer is _not_ one of them." She inclined her head slightly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 13, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *groans* I was writing such a long post, and then I accidentally lost it when I shut my computer to talk to a certain boyfriend who interrupted my writing...
> ...












*OOC:*


0=)







"Well Angelica." Victoria says smoothly. "I would not expect you to have presented yourself to me sooner than tonight. The gathering I held last night was in hopes that young vampires such as yourselves would learn of me and come to meet me. I am pleased to see that you took up my offer. On the topic of our dear friend Lacey though. I agree that it is doubtful that she is the one who murdered Grout, however, we must find out who did and she is the one who was closest to him. If you are to join Lacey, Meredith and Koln to the manor I wouldn't turn you away, in fact I would be most pleased. We need some high-spirited young bloods in this city!"

Victoria goes and sits behind her desk and says "Now, if you would please excuse me. I have other matters to attend to. Alex, please get Nicolai and come back here so we can talk."


----------



## Alex Navian (Feb 13, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Now, if you would please excuse me. I have other matters to attend to. Alex, please get Nicolai and come back here so we can talk."




Alex bows slightly "As you wish my Prince."

Alex then gives Lacey a Reassuring squeeze on the shoulder before turning to leave.  As he turns to leave he whispers to Clover  "Thanks for sticking up for Lacey... please keep her safe." Then Alex Leaves to find Nicolai.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 13, 2013)

As they're walking out, Koln whispers to Meredith, "Mon ami, confess how you did it. How did you be in two places at the same time. And when exactly did you sign the Devil's book?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 13, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> As they're walking out, Koln whispers to Meredith, "Mon ami, confess how you did it. How did you be in two places at the same time. And when exactly did you sign the Devil's book?"




Meredith eyes Koln a bit annoyed, waits until the door to the Princes office shuts behind them and they walk a few feet than slowly turns to Koln. "I do appreciate your faith in my abilities Koln. But I did not kill the man and why in the world would you think that I did?" She says with her arms crossed.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 14, 2013)

Alex Navian said:


> Alex bows slightly "As you wish my Prince."
> 
> Alex then gives Lacey a Reassuring squeeze on the shoulder before turning to leave.  As he turns to leave he whispers to Clover  "Thanks for sticking up for Lacey... please keep her safe." Then Alex Leaves to find Nicolai.




Lacey gives Alex a delighted smile as he leaves. She says "Ok my Prince, we are off to see the wizard! Of course, we must find him and travel a merry trail to reach him first."

The group leaves Victoria's office and enters the elevator. Where this happens:



ladymermaid said:


> Meredith eyes Koln a bit annoyed, waits until the door to the Princes office shuts behind them and they walk a few feet than slowly turns to Koln. "I do appreciate your faith in my abilities Koln. But I did not kill the man and why in the world would you think that I did?" She says with her arms crossed.




You can talk amongst yourselves but when you get to the car Lacey asks "Are we well equipped for the perils ahead? I'm afraid I don't have my boomstick with me tonight."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 14, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith eyes Koln a bit annoyed, waits until the door to the Princes office shuts behind them and they walk a few feet than slowly turns to Koln. "I do appreciate your faith in my abilities Koln. But I did not kill the man and why in the world would you think that I did?" She says with her arms crossed.




"Ah rest-assured, Green Marie. I have absolutely NO faith in your abilities, but 421% faith in Our Lord's abilities! As for why I suspect you. It is simple. It HAS to be you. If not then... then... Oh...Oh! I have just seen the end of this chapter. Forgive me mon ami, I was mistaken after All."

Lacey: "Turnip turnip I miss my boomstick!" 

"Ahh do not fret! Ask! And if your faith is true, you shall receive!" Koln announces triumphantly, as he walks to Lacey's truck to get his firegun (for him) and his boomstick (for Lacey). "Before we go to Chicago, Socrates wants to see where this is." Handing Lacey the driver's license he got from the dead ghoul.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 15, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah rest-assured, Green Marie. I have absolutely NO faith in your abilities, but 421% faith in Our Lord's abilities! As for why I suspect you. It is simple. It HAS to be you. If not then... then... Oh...Oh! I have just seen the end of this chapter. Forgive me mon ami, I was mistaken after All."
> 
> Lacey: "Turnip turnip I miss my boomstick!"
> 
> "Ahh do not fret! Ask! And if your faith is true, you shall receive!" Koln announces triumphantly, as he walks to Lacey's truck to get his firegun (for him) and his boomstick (for Lacey). "Before we go to Chicago, Socrates wants to see where this is." Handing Lacey the driver's license he got from the dead ghoul.




Lacey looks at the license turning it around and around in her hands. "Wow Koln, you look different, did you get a haircut?" Lacey looks at Socrates on Koln's shoulder, the rat stares at her silently giving her his disapproval. Lacey says "Oh of course, this isn't your license, it's not in German! Ok now it makes total sense! This is a soul that you have sent to the great beyond. Presumably on a christian ship. This license though, marks its home near my own apartment. Yup, just a few doors down. I always wanted to greet him with a jello mold to show I am a good neighbor but I could never find the right shape. What shape would your welcome jello be?"

Lacey gets into the truck and motions for everyone else to get in. "We're of the see the wizard! To Kansas everyone!"


----------



## izillama (Feb 15, 2013)

As they all went to get into the truck, Clover practically elbowed her way past Meredith to claim the passenger seat, buckling herself in and settling in primly. She turned to the other girl with a disapproving arch of her eyebrow, "You can sit next to Koln. In the back." Ignoring any argument, she turned to Lacey and spoke dryly, "Do you think we could avoid smashing into any ninjas this time?" She couldn't help the little quirk of her lip at the end.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 15, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey looks at the license turning it around and around in her hands. "Wow Koln, you look different, did you get a haircut?" Lacey looks at Socrates on Koln's shoulder, the rat stares at her silently giving her his disapproval. Lacey says "Oh of course, this isn't your license, it's not in German! Ok now it makes total sense! This is a soul that you have sent to the great beyond. Presumably on a christian ship. This license though, marks its home near my own apartment. Yup, just a few doors down. I always wanted to greet him with a jello mold to show I am a good neighbor but I could never find the right shape. What shape would your welcome jello be?"
> 
> Lacey gets into the truck and motions for everyone else to get in. "We're of the see the wizard! To Kansas everyone!"




"Ah! Tres' bien!! We are seeing le Wizard! I know how to deal with wizards. Green Marie, do you have a lighter?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 15, 2013)

izillama said:


> As they all went to get into the truck, Clover practically elbowed her way past Meredith to claim the passenger seat, buckling herself in and settling in primly. She turned to the other girl with a disapproving arch of her eyebrow, "You can sit next to Koln. In the back." Ignoring any argument, she turned to Lacey and spoke dryly, "Do you think we could avoid smashing into any ninjas this time?" She couldn't help the little quirk of her lip at the end.






Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah! Tres' bien!! We are seeing le Wizard! I know how to deal with wizards. Green Marie, do you have a lighter?"





Meredith, who was already getting into the back of the truck when Clover spoke, jumps in and speaks to Lacey,"When you say the Wizard, do you mean were going to the mansion or have I missed something? Cause trying to figure out what the two of you are saying half the time is really becoming a chore." Looking to Koln, "And no Koln I do not generally carry a lighter."


----------



## izillama (Feb 15, 2013)

Clover swiveled in her seat, giving Meredith a sardonic roll of her eyes, "Believe me, it never gets any easier." She gestured to Koln and Lacey, "Although, even though they sound batty, it'll all become clear eventually. You'd better just hope your ears are open when they get to the point."

She looked at Koln, "Now, what was this about that card and some guy's apartment? _Where_ do you want us to go and _why_?" She cocked her head impatiently and, without looking, clapped her hand over Lacey's mouth to cut off the woman's third round of "We're Off to See the Wizard" whistling song.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 18, 2013)

izillama said:


> As they all went to get into the truck, Clover practically elbowed her way past Meredith to claim the passenger seat, buckling herself in and settling in primly. She turned to the other girl with a disapproving arch of her eyebrow, "You can sit next to Koln. In the back." Ignoring any argument, she turned to Lacey and spoke dryly, "Do you think we could avoid smashing into any ninjas this time?" She couldn't help the little quirk of her lip at the end.




Lacey stops her singing to say "He was definitely a samurai, did you see the size of his sword! I licked it, I would know." She then continues with "We're off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of- *umph*"



izillama said:


> She looked at Koln, "Now, what was this about that card and some guy's apartment? _Where_ do you want us to go and _why_?" She cocked her head impatiently and, without looking, clapped her hand over Lacey's mouth to cut off the woman's third round of "We're Off to See the Wizard" whistling song.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 18, 2013)

"Ah, I do not remember. But Socrates is telling me we should see this place. There are many shadows and unseen things in this new place, no? And what better way to destroy the unseen, than by simply SEEING. Especially when it is what one doesn't see that tries to set them on fire. As for the how and ze why? Ask the Lord, or Socrates" He says offhandedly, scooping the white rat out of his pocket and holding it out in front of Clover.


----------



## izillama (Feb 19, 2013)

"In other words, you've just got a hunch?" Clover rolled her eyes at Koln then, feeling playful, put her hands on her hips and brought her face up to Socrates, going nose-to-nose to the rat and giving him a mock scolding, "Do you see what you did? I told you to keep an eye on Koln last night. But it seems like you didn't do your job!"

She looked over the seat at Meredith, finally putting the woman on the spot, "What _did_ you two get up to last night, anyway? As you can imagine, Koln was less-than-helpful in his description of last evening."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 19, 2013)

izillama said:


> "In other words, you've just got a hunch?" Clover rolled her eyes at Koln then, feeling playful, put her hands on her hips and brought her face up to Socrates, going nose-to-nose to the rat and giving him a mock scolding, "Do you see what you did? I told you to keep an eye on Koln last night. But it seems like you didn't do your job!"
> 
> She looked over the seat at Meredith, finally putting the woman on the spot, "What _did_ you two get up to last night, anyway? As you can imagine, Koln was less-than-helpful in his description of last evening."




Socrates sniffs at Clover's nose and then quickly scurries back into Koln's pocket.

Lacey gets the car moving to Grout's mansion.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 19, 2013)

"Lacey, this does not seem to be the Way to where my minds are telling me to go. Grout's already moved on, and in Hell's captivity I believe. We have another vampire among ze living doing le Devil's work. I feel we should be vigilant, and put him onto his heels, by following the lead on his pawn's driving card. Are we to walk blindly like lambs to Abraham's command, or do we forego ze straight line in favor of a strategic scribble?"









*OOC:*


 in other words, he thought we were going to check out that house on the driver's license first. Koln is thinking outside of the box here, and doesn't want to walk blindly into the situation at Grout's mansion. He's hoping that by going where the Camarilla, Sheriff, and Devil don't quite expect, he can dig up more information on the political situation in California. That knowledge may come in handy when he's confronted with the powers-that-be, at a major location where he would be expected to appear (like Grout's). Again, his logic, not mine. 

Of course not everyone probably sees it that way. Clover is probably thinking "Dammit Koln, I do not want to blow it with the Camarilla here. We are NOT getting sidetracked from what royalty demands! Now be a good dog and go fetch! Meredith is probably thinking "Aww but I want to go where there's more Gangrels." Lacey is probably thinking about how pretty the blinking blue and red lights are behind them. Socrates is thinking how the hell is he still alive, over six years in this priest's pocket.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 19, 2013)

_*Clover: She looked over the seat at Meredith, finally putting the woman on the spot, "What did you two get up to last night, anyway? As you can imagine, Koln was less-than-helpful in his description of last evening."*_

"Ah! But now I see why you are confused. You do not know what happened last night. Well, as the four leafed one asked, Meredith will explain!" 

Before she can speak for herself, Koln hurriedly takes off his left shoe, and peels off his sock. He puts it over his left hand, hastily scribbles on two eyes and ears with a sharpie, and begins explaining through the puppet, in his best "Meredith" voice.

"Bonsoir! Er wait.. how do gangrels talk... Oh, that's right Socrates. *ahem* le bark! Well you see, we visited Smiling Jaque aboard his pirate ship, and got chummychum with ALLL of his salty crew! We even got to meet le damned soul. However, there were NO Gangrels there, so I was sad. However, Father Koln did inspire everyone to persevere on le Christian path through his example and courage. As he fought the sixty-six demons of the torid fifth circle of Damnation with le pirates, there appeared fire, and ze whiley-birdy..." He slowly stops his puppet show at the increasingly annoyed  visage of Meredith-er the real, non-sock, version.

"Oh uhm... you may continue..."


----------



## izillama (Feb 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


Socrates hasn't been in Koln's pocket for six years. In fact, in terms of rat life span, he's probably about ready to fizzle out, especially considering the gang's crazy adventures. Ooh, that's gonna be an awkward day on the board... (Socrates dying)


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 20, 2013)

*Grout's Mansion 10:30pm*



Strider_Koln said:


> _*Clover: She looked over the seat at Meredith, finally putting the woman on the spot, "What did you two get up to last night, anyway? As you can imagine, Koln was less-than-helpful in his description of last evening."*_
> 
> "Ah! But now I see why you are confused. You do not know what happened last night. Well, as the four leafed one asked, Meredith will explain!"
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Yes, he will have to have a magnificent death scene, will probably take up a whole page of the board!







Lacey says to Koln without looking "That sounds exciting. Kitten and I got to see a magic show and lots of knockers. There was a wizard too, not the Wizard of OZ but his son Harry of course. Unfortunately our host dialed the wrong number at the end of the show and now we are listening to the 'on hold' music till who knows when. But in response to your question of my direction I like my head to remain on its shoulders and chasing after red herrings when there is a hungry shark in the sea is a very bad idea. Didn't you see _Finding Nemo_?"

Pointing out in front of her to the road ahead she says, "So onward to Oz we go and by God, we better hope we don't run into Tom Cruise!"

You notice that you are leaving the greater Los Angeles area and heading out towards the Hollywood Hills. Skyscraspers give way to rolling hills and large mansions. After a little while the mansions become more and more scarce until there is hardly anything but hills and trees, then you see another mansion all alone on a hilltop. It is probably the largest  one you've seen and has a sort of victorian-era look to it which is extremely out of place in Hollywood. Lacey pulls the truck up to the front gate which looks like part of it was torn off its hinges. The yard in front of the mansion is blocked off by a tall brick wall with a rather unwelcoming looking iron fence at the top. The mansion overlooks a steep cliff across the street, off of which you can see the many lights of the city below, the skyscrapers off in the distance look like oddly shaped glowing pillars silently watching over the entire city. The whole ride takes about 20 minutes. 

Lacey shuts the truck off and says "We're heeere!" 









*OOC:*


Here are the Hollywood Hills in case you're wondering where the hell you are.


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 20, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> _*Clover: She looked over the seat at Meredith, finally putting the woman on the spot, "What did you two get up to last night, anyway? As you can imagine, Koln was less-than-helpful in his description of last evening."*_
> 
> "Ah! But now I see why you are confused. You do not know what happened last night. Well, as the four leafed one asked, Meredith will explain!"
> 
> ...




Meredith can't help it and finally laughs at Kolns antics. Looking to Clover, "I think I'll start from the beginning again. We meet with Jack and a few of his "friends" at the location. I did get to meet and talk with another Gangrel for a little while." She emphasizes while eyeing Koln," But before the meeting really got underway this vamp calling himself the Sheriff barged in, threatened the whole group saying they had kidnapped or killed some Camarilla or something and when no one gave him a satisfactory answer to his liking he set the place on fire. Koln and I got to the roof, found him and his men there having just thrown a torch onto the roof and we all proceeded to duke it out while I also tried to keep the torch from making the place go up before everyone else got out down below. In the end we got almost everyone, but the sheriff got away in a helicopter and the one ghoul we had to question fell of the roof and died before we could. That's whose license that is." Meredith pauses."We're not sure if the sheriff was acting on the princes orders or of his own accord, but we were not able to really tell where the helicopter went." Meredith finishes looking at Clover for any questions.


----------



## izillama (Feb 20, 2013)

Clover locked eyes with Meredith, her cool gaze searching for any sign of deception or malice. Finally, satisfied, she shrugged a little and looked back at the manor. So long as Meredith could learn her place, she might be useful to their little group. _Maybe_.

She spoke to Meredith, even while not looking at her, "I wish someone had been able to relate that to me last night. That would explain a few things. And I suppose it wouldn't hurt to check out that ghoul's address either, after this." She motioned to the card, momentarily remembering the Texan ghoul who still had yet to join her from Denver. While she could see the use in utilizing Mindy for some things, she could never think of the young woman as disposable. Who were these people in the helicopter that would think to put a mortal, even a ghoul, in such danger?

She looked at Lacey, "Well, what do you think? Victoria suggested you might know how to get in there, being _you_. Tell me, are there many Malkavians in this city who might have the same knowledge?" She almost voiced her concerns about the possibility of there being anyone lying in wait in the manor, feeling less-than-eager to come face-to-face with an asylum reject in the dark.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Feb 20, 2013)

"The four-leafed one is right." Koln admits, putting his sock and shoe back on, then holstering his firegun. 

"I would think to enter any home, the best way would be ze front door. However, if we do that, we will be caught completely by surprise by what's inside and expecting us. Since, God has seemingly Willed it that I appear here before le ghoulish home, we are to proceed with caution. So here is le plan. Listen closely."

"Lacey, I want you on all fours, over there. Clover, you ontop of her. Green Marie, you ontop of Clover. Socrates, ontop of Green Marie. Green Marie, ontop of Socrates. St. Paul, ontop of Green Marie. And I will climb over all of you, and make my way to le chimney. There, I will slide down, with all of God's Holy Fury! I will catch Beelzebub completely by surprise! For tonight, I will make like Santa Claus and see to it that this will indeed by a Silent night, and HOLY night."


----------



## izillama (Feb 20, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "The four-leafed one is right." Koln admits, putting his sock and shoe back on, then holstering his firegun.
> 
> "I would think to enter any home, the best way would be ze front door. However, if we do that, we will be caught completely by surprise by what's inside and expecting us. Since, God has seemingly Willed it that I appear here before le ghoulish home, we are to proceed with caution. So here is le plan. Listen closely."
> 
> "Lacey, I want you on all fours, over there. Clover, you ontop of her. Green Marie, you ontop of Clover. Socrates, ontop of Green Marie. Green Marie, ontop of Socrates. St. Paul, ontop of Green Marie. And I will climb over all of you, and make my way to le chimney. There, I will slide down, with all of God's Holy Fury! I will catch Beelzebub completely by surprise! For tonight, I will make like Santa Claus and see to it that this will indeed by a Silent night, and HOLY night."












*OOC:*


Ah, the sound of awkwardly chirping crickets...







"Uh huh... _Or_, we can ask Lacey how to proceed, since she seems to have known this guy... Just a thought, Koln."


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 20, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ah, the sound of awkwardly chirping crickets...
> ...




Meredith just looks down and shakes her head than looks up at Lacey wearily.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 21, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover locked eyes with Meredith, her cool gaze searching for any sign of deception or malice. Finally, satisfied, she shrugged a little and looked back at the manor. So long as Meredith could learn her place, she might be useful to their little group. _Maybe_.
> 
> She spoke to Meredith, even while not looking at her, "I wish someone had been able to relate that to me last night. That would explain a few things. And I suppose it wouldn't hurt to check out that ghoul's address either, after this." She motioned to the card, momentarily remembering the Texan ghoul who still had yet to join her from Denver. While she could see the use in utilizing Mindy for some things, she could never think of the young woman as disposable. Who were these people in the helicopter that would think to put a mortal, even a ghoul, in such danger?
> 
> She looked at Lacey, "Well, what do you think? Victoria suggested you might know how to get in there, being _you_. Tell me, are there many Malkavians in this city who might have the same knowledge?" She almost voiced her concerns about the possibility of there being anyone lying in wait in the manor, feeling less-than-eager to come face-to-face with an asylum reject in the dark.






ladymermaid said:


> Meredith just looks down and shakes her head than looks up at Lacey wearily.




Lacey looks over at the empty space to her left  "Yes, Lacey how do we get in?" She then looks at the blank expressions on everyone eles's faces, except for Koln who is now singing _Jingle Bells_ in the back. "Oh you mean me! Ah yes I know the secret handshake! Or...was it a knock..." 

She shrugs and opens the door getting out of the car. Looking back in at the group she says "As for Malkavians Kitten, we are many but at the same time we are but one. One mind and many bodies. I do believe we have a funeral to attend." 

With that Lacey starts walking towards the house. There is something very unsettling about the place even from the street. The house isn't completely dark though, there are lights on outside as well as a few inside. Unfortunately for Koln although there is a chimney on the house there is no way a person could possibly fit down there, only the magic of Santa (or the Protean Mist Form) can make you small enough to fit down a chimney. Also, the windows on the house have that same unwelcoming iron gating in front of them making the house look almost prison-like. Lacey walks to where the gate was torn down and looks back at the group. "You coming? The way is open."


----------



## izillama (Feb 21, 2013)

Slowly, Clover exited the truck and leaned uncertainly against the front grill, unwilling to enter the yard of the house. She checked over her two weapons--the two pistols, hers and the one from Lacey--and tucked one into the back waistband of her skirt while keeping the other in hand. She shook her head, eying the house with a dubious expression, "Why don't you and Meredith go first, Lacey? Koln and I will keep an eye on the yard until you get to the front door and see what's going on. If anything happens, we'll either whistle or shoot; whichever suits us." 

Not only was she unwilling to have Koln leave her side, but she also was hoping to get a chance to see Meredith in action. She was so used to Ruby in a fight, she was a bit curious to see how Meredith would differ, without actually having to ask the girl what she excelled in.


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 21, 2013)

izillama said:


> Slowly, Clover exited the truck and leaned uncertainly against the front grill, unwilling to enter the yard of the house. She checked over her two weapons--the two pistols, hers and the one from Lacey--and tucked one into the back waistband of her skirt while keeping the other in hand. She shook her head, eying the house with a dubious expression, "Why don't you and Meredith go first, Lacey? Koln and I will keep an eye on the yard until you get to the front door and see what's going on. If anything happens, we'll either whistle or shoot; whichever suits us."
> 
> Not only was she unwilling to have Koln leave her side, but she also was hoping to get a chance to see Meredith in action. She was so used to Ruby in a fight, she was a bit curious to see how Meredith would differ, without actually having to ask the girl what she excelled in.




Meredith shrugs and than nods in internal agreement with what Clover suggests. She lets her claws out and than non-chalantly puts them behind her back as she walks forward to join Lacey, as if she were being very polite instead of hiding her claws.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 22, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith shrugs and than nods in internal agreement with what Clover suggests. She lets her claws out and than non-chalantly puts them behind her back as she walks forward to join Lacey, as if she were being very polite instead of hiding her claws.




Lacey waits for Meredith to catch up to her and then speaks quietly "Ok Marie, here is the plan. I'm going to knock on the door and say 'special delivery!' while you keep an eye out, maybe two eyes. If someone answers the door, we give them the package with the bomb it and we run!"

Lacey turns her head to the left where the front lawn of the house is. "You hear something? I think the funeral is about to start, I can hear the choir singing."

        *GM:*  Meredith can make a listen check.


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 22, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey waits for Meredith to catch up to her and then speaks quietly "Ok Marie, here is the plan. I'm going to knock on the door and say 'special delivery!' while you keep an eye out, maybe two eyes. If someone answers the door, we give them the package with the bomb it and we run!"
> 
> Lacey turns her head to the left where the front lawn of the house is. "You hear something? I think the funeral is about to start, I can hear the choir singing."
> 
> *GM:*  Meredith can make a listen check.




Listen Check:

   1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8) 


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3938549/









*OOC:*


 Well that sucked


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 23, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Listen Check:
> 
> 1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8)
> 
> ...




It sure did. Meredith hears nothing and figures it's just crazy talk. 

However, Lacey rounds the corner of the brick wall and disappears into the front yard.


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 23, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> It sure did. Meredith hears nothing and figures it's just crazy talk.
> 
> However, Lacey rounds the corner of the brick wall and disappears into the front yard.




Meredith sighs and quickly follows her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 25, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith sighs and quickly follows her.




Meredith rounds the corner to find the oddest group she's ever seen! There are four people gathered around a lantern that is sitting on bench in front of the house. One is a motherly looking woman, plump with white hair and wearing an apron. There is a man next to her who is tall and husky, he looks a lot like the Maytag man and he has a pipe in his mouth. Lastly there is a young boy who looks to be about 18 who is a little under 6 feet tall with blonde hair and dressed like a preppie rich kid (think Draco Malfoy here) with his hands on a wheelchair with a little old lady sitting in it.

Meredith doesn't see Lacey anywhere until she seems to appear out of nowhere in a darkened corner of the lawn behind a few trees. The group of people by the lantern don't notice Lacey or Meredith at the moment. Lacey motions for Meredith to come to her and she puts a finger to her lips.


----------



## izillama (Feb 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


Meanwhile, back at the truck...







"Koln, stop chewing on your sleeve... _again_."

Clover rolled her eyes and tried to ignore him as he stood near the front of the truck with his boomstick. Lacking anything more productive to do, she padded around the truck and hopped into the back, walking along the bed to settle with her elbows resting on the cab and her pistol poised for action. 

She was feeling more and more uneasy about this place. Her eyes peered into the darkness, almost expecting the great and mighty "storyteller-in-the-sky" to suddenly rain chaos down upon them. It was too quiet. Gripping her pistol a little harder than she needed to, she whispered to Koln in the darkness below, "Maybe you should come stand with me? You can see better up here."


----------



## ladymermaid (Feb 26, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredith rounds the corner to find the oddest group she's ever seen! There are four people gathered around a lantern that is sitting on bench in front of the house. One is a motherly looking woman, plump with white hair and wearing an apron. There is a man next to her who is tall and husky, he looks a lot like the Maytag man and he has a pipe in his mouth. Lastly there is a young boy who looks to be about 18 who is a little under 6 feet tall with blonde hair and dressed like a preppie rich kid (think Draco Malfoy here) with his hands on a wheelchair with a little old lady sitting in it.
> 
> Meredith doesn't see Lacey anywhere until she seems to appear out of nowhere in a darkened corner of the lawn behind a few trees. The group of people by the lantern don't notice Lacey or Meredith at the moment. Lacey motions for Meredith to come to her and she puts a finger to her lips.












*OOC:*


 Weird I totally posted last night but its not hear now:-( O well try again. 







Meredith as silently and as quickly as possibly moved to Lacey's side using trees and other lawn items as cover.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Feb 27, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Weird I totally posted last night but its not hear now:-( O well try again.
> ...




I'm gonna need a Stealth check


----------



## izillama (Mar 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


Clover falls asleep from boredom...


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 1, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> I'm gonna need a Stealth check




Meredith's Move Silently Check:

   1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3949943/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 3, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith's Move Silently Check:
> 
> 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3949943/





Meredith manages to get over to Lacey without attracting the attention of the others.

The old lady says "Dark, dark days indeed, this surely means the jyhad is close at hand. I admired  you Alistair Grout for your creative ways of exploring the human mind. You were the only one of the Prince's hounds that I would have trusted."

The man with the pipe in his mouth takes the pipe out and says "The dark father, is he coming!? He is coming now!? This is not good, we must make preparations, recruit from the masses! The government has laid in wait for this very night! And now they strike!"

The plump woman says "Calm yourself Ben, dark times are surely upon us but you are overreacting. We should leave this place."

Ben says "Ah yes, we should be leaving. Let's get going Son."

The Draco-looking boy pushing the old lady shakes his head and the group begins to leave.

Lacey whispers to Meredith "This must be big if the family has come out to play. Do not worry, they won't see us as we have cleverly disguised ourselves as trees. They do not pose us any threat if we were to jump out and yell 'surprise'."









*OOC:*


Here is a map for you guys to look at to see where everyone is. Hopefully you will see the little explanation I have written in the room there.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 4, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredith manages to get over to Lacey without attracting the attention of the others.
> 
> The old lady says "Dark, dark days indeed, this surely means the jyhad is close at hand. I admired  you Alistair Grout for your creative ways of exploring the human mind. You were the only one of the Prince's hounds that I would have trusted."
> 
> ...




"He is?!" Koln shouts in alarm from the truck, and hurries over to the bunch, passing Lacey and Meredith. "Great distress!! _Tres' bien, excellente_ thinking _mon ami_! We must alert ze masses, _depechez' tous! _AH ha! I knew l'infernal one laid in red, white, et blue sheets, with le stars et stripes! Oh..."

He stops talking, at the awkward gaze of the strangers, and the sound of Clover loudly smacking her forehead with her hand. "Ah, _je m'excuse _I apologize. I am but a humble priest named Father Koln. I have come with mon ami, including all of the angels and saints that have heard and heeded your call against the Dark Father. Being a holy man, I am here to pay my respects to the honorable doctor. I have never personally met him, but I believe we would be like two peas in the Lord's cabbage patch. His name is more familiar to your minds, is it not?"









*OOC:*


 checking dat aura, all of them


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 4, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "He is?!" Koln shouts in alarm from the truck, and hurries over to the bunch, passing Lacey and Meredith. "Great distress!! _Tres' bien, excellente_ thinking _mon ami_! We must alert ze masses, _depechez' tous! _AH ha! I knew l'infernal one laid in red, white, et blue sheets, with le stars et stripes! Oh..."
> 
> He stops talking, at the awkward gaze of the strangers, and the sound of Clover loudly smacking her forehead with her hand. "Ah, _je m'excuse _I apologize. I am but a humble priest named Father Koln. I have come with mon ami, including all of the angels and saints that have heard and heeded your call against the Dark Father. Being a holy man, I am here to pay my respects to the honorable doctor. I have never personally met him, but I believe we would be like two peas in the Lord's cabbage patch. His name is more familiar to your minds, is it not?"
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


You can only sense one of them at a time really. It's not something you can do at a glance but you have to study them carefully. I make rolls on this behind the scenes to see how well you interpret them. I've also changed this a bit so you should take a look here to see how aura colors work now.







Koln's words are certainly enough to set Ben off again. He goes off on another tirade "I knew it! The Lord has sent down this priest to save us! The end is near and Caine will rise again to devour our souls!"

The plump woman places both hands on Ben's shoulders, though she is almost a foot shorter than him, she manages to hold him in place and calm him down "My dear, calm yourself. It will be ok don't you worry." She turns to Koln giving him a stern look "Now look here, if you want to pay your respects to Dr. Grout that's fine but don't go stirring up any trouble here or I will knock the French right out of you!"

The boy behind the wheelchair says "Mother, please. There's no need to get violent here. The good Father Koln here is just coming to pay his respects and that's all. My apologies Father, but we were just leaving. My name is Son and this is my mother Paula and my father Ben." He gesturs at the lady in the wheelchair who takes no notice of Koln and looks practically catatonic. "This is Grandma O'Leary. Unfortunately I myself did not know Dr. Grout very well but Grandma seems to have known him."

Koln
[sblock]Ben's aura is Orange meaning fearful. I'll give you the others as everyone else makes actions. Koln won't be able to move while he's examining the auras.[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 4, 2013)

"Do not worry mon ami Ben, for united in faith we shall find our way back to His Light! Now let us pray-" Koln stops himself at Paula's threat. "Er, perhaps another time then. Unlike our Lord, I do not come baring the sword, nor wish to rattle anyone unnecessarily." Noticing the catatonic grandmother, he continues, "Ah, well it is the silent ones that have the most to say to those who will listen." He nods, eyeing Ben with subtle affirmation, perhaps finally finding a comrade in his holy war against the Devil. 









*OOC:*


 Up to you guys what you want to do, while Koln is being the little malky social butterfly that he is. I suggest hiding, everyone, so it looks like to them that the truck belongs to Koln. Once they leave, we can continue onward. Not sure who these people are, and all of us appearing at once may seem fishy, especially since they don't seem too keen on the Prince/Camarilla.


----------



## izillama (Mar 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'm going to assume that, since Koln apparently heard this group speaking, Clover can overhear the conversation as well. In light of that, yes, Clover probably _would_ choose to not get herself mixed up with the group of nutters... er... _lovely vampires_ presently converging at the house. Oh, yeah, and she _totally_ facepalmed when Koln ran out. 







Clover clamped her jaw shut in an effort to keep the profanity she wanted to yell from escaping her mouth. Continuing to observe the situation, she kept her pistol poised on top of the cabin of the truck and sunk down a bit more, so as not to be spotted.

She was going to kill him! Well, he was already dead. But she would kill him again! If he ended up getting hurt because he decided he wanted to go out and make nice with a bunch of lunatics rather than do the _sensible_ thing of letting the pawns--oh, sorry, Meredith was the pawn, Clover could at least designate Lacey as the knight--do the dangerous stuff, she was going to absolutely throttle him!

A low growl of annoying rose up in her throat, more for her own benefit than anyone else. She thought of the bull whip tucked safely under her shirt and around her waist, and couldn't help the image of Koln needing a few lashes to learn how to behave in delicate situations. 

She smiled cruelly, _The beatings will continue until _intelligence_ improves!_









*OOC:*


Oh, wipe those silly grins off your faces! Koln's only going to get a worried, "Why did you _do_ that, you idiot!?" and possibly a solemn I'm-happy-you-didn't-get-hurt nod of approval after this is all over.


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 4, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredith manages to get over to Lacey without attracting the attention of the others.
> 
> The old lady says "Dark, dark days indeed, this surely means the jyhad is close at hand. I admired  you Alistair Grout for your creative ways of exploring the human mind. You were the only one of the Prince's hounds that I would have trusted."
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 I totally thought that we were passing by where the family was in order to get to the trees that Lacey and Meredith are hiding in, so thank you for the map. 







After Koln jumps out and continues to speak to the group Meredith says to Lacey, "I think Koln has "surprised" them quite enough for one night, lets stay here and let them go as they very much seem to want to."
 Meredith pauses, "Also I could have sworn Koln met The Dr at the party last night... Lacey was the man you introduced him to not the one who just died?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 4, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I totally thought that we were passing by where the family was in order to get to the trees that Lacey and Meredith are hiding in, so thank you for the map.
> ...












*OOC:*


 Did he? I know he met some important people, but I thought Grout was absent. *shrug* Oh well, I barely remember that session. Well, right now it might be best to feign complete ignorance. We don't know what/who these people are. I'm guessing they're ghouls, and ghouls can be tough customers. Meredith and Koln know that, heck Granny could be riding around with a loaded grenade launcher under that wheelchair. 

Not sure how well Clover can hear everything. I just took it for granted that well, since Ben was loudly ranting, and Koln has heightened senses, he'd immediately pick up on a call of distress regarding the "dark father."

So, Meredith and Lacey are disguised as trees, and Clover is disguised as a pickup truck? _Tres bien_! Brilliant!







Speaking of Granny, Koln focuses on her aura next.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 5, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I totally thought that we were passing by where the family was in order to get to the trees that Lacey and Meredith are hiding in, so thank you for the map.
> ...




Lacey nods at Meredith. "Indeed, and in terror he waits for final judgement."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 5, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did he? I know he met some important people, but I thought Grout was absent. *shrug* Oh well, I barely remember that session. Well, right now it might be best to feign complete ignorance. We don't know what/who these people are. I'm guessing they're ghouls, and ghouls can be tough customers. Meredith and Koln know that, heck Granny could be riding around with a loaded grenade launcher under that wheelchair.
> ...












*OOC:*


The Willard reference is perfect here, I think Koln found his new best friend! Also I forgot to mention that Ben's aura is a pale orange indicating that he's a vampire. And Koln did meet Grout briefly at the Succubus Club







Koln
[sblock]Granny's aura is a pale white indicating innocence or neutrality.[/sblock]

The group starts to leave the manor, while they are on their way out the old lady pokes her head up suddenly and seems to almost sniff around. The plump lady looks at her and says "What is it Grandma?" The old lady responds with an empty stare and then a cheerful "Oh, I just thought I sensed a temptress in the mist. A familiar one too..." She then resumes her empty gaze as they continue onward.

If no one interupts them they'll walk right by the truck with nothing more than a gaze of scrutiny from Son. He's probably wondering how a nutjob like Koln was able to drive a car here.


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 5, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The Willard reference is perfect here, I think Koln found his new best friend! Also I forgot to mention that Ben's aura is a pale orange indicating that he's a vampire. And Koln did meet Grout briefly at the Succubus Club
> ...




Meredith makes sure she can't hear them anymore with her vampire senses and than comes out from behind the tree without leaving its side and says, "Koln, what in the world was that?! You were suppose to stay by the truck, for all you know they could have been older vampires who murdered Grout and would do just the same to you."  Meredith looks very unhappy and can't understand why shes cares so much for this crazy priest.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 5, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith makes sure she can't hear them anymore with her vampire senses and than comes out from behind the tree without leaving its side and says, "Koln, what in the world was that?! You were suppose to stay by the truck, for all you know they could have been older vampires who murdered Grout and would do just the same to you."  Meredith looks very unhappy and can't understand why shes cares so much for this crazy priest.




"Well, to a good Christian, Death is but a kindly sister, and not something that I should wet pants over. If they were as you believed, then you would have your answers for her majesty. I also would have had new monsters to slay in the name of God. Here hold my hat."

Koln hands her his hat.

"Besides, if we were all hiding, they would have seen ze Lacey mobile. They then would think 'By the Devil's talon! There are villains here! Perhaps those that killed our Grout!' and would comb this place again and again until we are discovered, hiding. Like Adam and Eve, only with clothes and a Socrates.They would think us guilty, and while we carry many many damnable sins, the blood of their pigeon is not one of them. Try telling them that while 'Granny four-wheels' has ze boomstick down your gullet. Hat, _s'il vous plait_?" 

Koln takes back his hat.

"It is indeed fortunate I am here. I am not only your moral guide, but can also think four or five steps ahead of Satan's most vile bedfellows. _Comprenez-vous_?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 5, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Well, to a good Christian, Death is but a kindly sister, and not something that I should wet pants over. If they were as you believed, then you would have your answers for her majesty. I also would have had new monsters to slay in the name of God. Here hold my hat."
> 
> Koln hands her his hat.
> 
> ...




Meredith sighs, "Your right but that does not mean we should not have planned that a little better." She looks to Lacey, "To the door, crazy number two?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 6, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith sighs, "Your right but that does not mean we should not have planned that a little better." She looks to Lacey, "To the door, crazy number two?"




Koln
[sblock]Socrates whishpers "Like Ben..." from your pocket.[/sblock]

Lacey steps out of the trees as well covered in leaves and twigs. She brushes them off and picks them out of her hair saying "Aha! I sure showed THAT bush who was boss! Now what would we do without the Good Father's guidance?"

"Alas, I will have to see what prizes await behind door number 2. While I check perhaps you would wish to pay your respects as well? What priest with a little white rat does not pay his respects at the work of the reaper."

Lacey goes over to the front door of the mansion. Checking it for traps and such humming to herself as she does.

Lacey's Search Check   1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17) 


Satisfied she tries the door. The door actually opens slowly and creakily. Lacey peaks in and runs back over to Clover clutching Clover's shoulder and says in a frightened voice "It's dark in there!"


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 6, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]Socrates whishpers "Like Ben..." from your pocket.[/sblock]
> 
> Lacey steps out of the trees as well covered in leaves and twigs. She brushes them off and picks them out of her hair saying "Aha! I sure showed THAT bush who was boss! Now what would we do without the Good Father's guidance?"
> ...




Meredith watches Lacey open the door and than runs past her to Clover.  In an exacerbated tone she says, "Your a vampire! Really??" 

Turns on Eyes of the Beast and puts her sun glasses in her trench coat pocket.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 7, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith watches Lacey open the door and than runs past her to Clover.  In an exacerbated tone she says, "Your a vampire! Really??"
> 
> Turns on Eyes of the Beast and puts her sun glasses in her trench coat pocket.




Peering into the darkness beyond the front door Meredith can see the entrance hall of the house. It's a half-octagon shaped room with jet-black tiles on the floor, the walls and ceiling are painted a pristine white. The stark emptiness of this room seems to give new meaning to the word "featureless". There is a large and very intricate looking door at the far end of the hall. It looks like it has some kind of turning mechanism on it but it's hard to see from across the room. A strange scratching sound can be heard from the other side. Meredith can also see some light switches to the left of the front door.









*OOC:*


I'll draw out the room on the map once everyone decides what they're gonna do.


----------



## izillama (Mar 7, 2013)

> "It's dark in there!"




In disgust, Clover swats Lacey away from her shoulder, "What are you, a vampire or a child? Stop being such a coward! It's only a stupid _house_."

With a superior shake of her head, she climbed off the bed of the truck and began to drag Lacey back across the lawn, stopping next to Koln. Facing Lacey, she grabbed the woman by her elbows and soberly dragged her around to stand next to the priest, nodding brusquely, "There. Stay. Now, let's work together to solve this mystery so we can get _out_ of here, yes?"

Taking a step away from her Malkavian duo, she began to unfurl and ready her whip and gestured distractedly to Meredith, "Well, _lead on_, O fearless Gangrel."

Clover was still feeling a bit miffed about granny's "temptress" comment.


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 7, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Peering into the darkness beyond the front door Meredith can see the entrance hall of the house. It's a half-octagon shaped room with jet-black tiles on the floor, the walls and ceiling are painted a pristine white. The stark emptiness of this room seems to give new meaning to the word "featureless". There is a large and very intricate looking door at the far end of the hall. It looks like it has some kind of turning mechanism on it but it's hard to see from across the room. A strange scratching sound can be heard from the other side. Meredith can also see some light switches to the left of the front door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






izillama said:


> In disgust, Clover swats Lacey away from her shoulder, "What are you, a vampire or a child? Stop being such a coward! It's only a stupid _house_."
> 
> With a superior shake of her head, she climbed off the bed of the truck and began to drag Lacey back across the lawn, stopping next to Koln. Facing Lacey, she grabbed the woman by her elbows and soberly dragged her around to stand next to the priest, nodding brusquely, "There. Stay. Now, let's work together to solve this mystery so we can get _out_ of here, yes?"
> 
> ...




Meredith turns back to the group, "It's just a hallway with a pretty door at the end." Turning back, "Let's see if this light switch is really what it seems." Keeping her hands as her claws she flips the switch without stepping into the hall and quickly pulls her arm back out of the house..cant be too careful with crazy Malkavian houses.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 8, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith turns back to the group, "It's just a hallway with a pretty door at the end." Turning back, "Let's see if this light switch is really what it seems." Keeping her hands as her claws she flips the switch without stepping into the hall and quickly pulls her arm back out of the house..cant be too careful with crazy Malkavian houses.




The lights go on in the entryway and nothing explodes.


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 8, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The lights go on in the entryway and nothing explodes.




Meredith relaxes a little, steps back from the door way and in a Vanna White style says, "See nothing to be scared of, Lacey. Come on lets get this over with before the sun comes up."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 8, 2013)

"LE BOOM!"

Koln excitedly exclaims, hopping up behind Meredith!

"There. Now that we have successfully put the fear of God into all the impure souls that now inhabit this habitat, our victory is assured mon ami.... now which way to le basement?" He looks down at the tiles they're standing on, carefully eyeing them.  "As American cherubs say, be mindful of the lava, lest we rupture our Father's back."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 13, 2013)

Assuming everyone moves along into the house, you are all standing in the very empty room and you can see the door more clearly. The door looks like it's some kind of antique and made out of cast iron. There are strange dials on it with various symbols that cover everything from the planets to what might be scribble drawings. There are 3 of these dials and they look like they should align in some way. 

Lacey claps excitedly "Ooh ooh, I saw how the jigsaw puzzle was solved! It is solved from the whispers in the void. You must listen!"

Lacey moves in front of the group and squats down in front of the door. She presses her head against it and seems to be listening.

Koln
[sblock]Socrates yells "BLACK" making him sound like a large bell just got rung in your ear! It is quickly drowned out by what sounds like hundreds of voices all trying to talk at once.[/sblock]

Lacey Will Save
1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32) 

Lacey Listen Check
1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23) 

Lacey starts mumbling seemingly to herself. At first her words are unintelligible but then she says clearly "The keepers of fate will meet on the field of angels under the rising sun..." She moves what looks like a pair of hands on the top left dial to the center, on the middle dial she moves the symbol of a scribble drawing angel to the middle and on the top right dial she moves a symbol that looks like a straight line with another line running parallel over it, the top line has a little ridge to it giving it the appearance of a sunrise.

The door clicks open. Immediately it gets pushed towards Lacey making her jump back with a shriek. A bloodied hand protrudes from the crack between the door and the room beyond and a man in a bloodstained labcoat pulls himself through the crack. His face is pale white and he looks up at everyone for a moment before saying "Help us, they are all free! We cannot stop them. No....time...." He coughs up blood before dying on the floor. Beyond the doorway is a dimly lit hallway where you can see another doorway at the end, barricaded with furniture.

You can see the map at the link below.
https://app.roll20.net/join/54774/pFXjZQ


----------



## izillama (Mar 18, 2013)

> The door clicks open. Immediately it gets pushed towards Lacey making  her jump back with a shriek. A bloodied hand protrudes from the crack  between the door and the room beyond and a man in a bloodstained labcoat  pulls himself through the crack. His face is pale white and he looks up  at everyone for a moment before saying "Help us, they are all free! We  cannot stop them. No....time...." He coughs up blood before dying on the  floor. Beyond the doorway is a dimly lit hallway where you can see  another doorway at the end, barricaded with furniture.




Crossing  her arms firmly over her chest, Clover frowned icily and held her  ground, regarding the dead man with disdain, "Why is it always cryptic  messages? Just once, can't someone die _after_ telling us  something useful? Like... 'I'm terribly sorry for having the audacity to  die in front of you, Miss. But before I go, you might like to know that  there are vampire-eating zombies beyond the barricaded door at the far  end of the corridor. There are approximately ten of them and they can be  vanquished with a hard blow to head. Thank you for coming to our aid  and, again, I am so sorry for dying at your feet.' There. Yes. That  would be much better."

She quirked an eyebrow at her companions, who had all turned to stare at her callousness, and shrugged, "In any case, there is _no way_  I'm going first. Go make like good cannon fodder and get in there. I've  got your backs." Clover made little "shooing" motions with her hand,  then brought up her pistol to the ready; very wary of anything coming up  behind them as they pressed forward on this fool's errand. 









*OOC:*


That's the first thing that came to my mind and I'm sticking to it


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 19, 2013)

izillama said:


> Crossing  her arms firmly over her chest, Clover frowned icily and held her  ground, regarding the dead man with disdain, "Why is it always cryptic  messages? Just once, can't someone die _after_ telling us  something useful? Like... 'I'm terribly sorry for having the audacity to  die in front of you, Miss. But before I go, you might like to know that  there are vampire-eating zombies beyond the barricaded door at the far  end of the corridor. There are approximately ten of them and they can be  vanquished with a hard blow to head. Thank you for coming to our aid  and, again, I am so sorry for dying at your feet.' There. Yes. That  would be much better."
> 
> She quirked an eyebrow at her companions, who had all turned to stare at her callousness, and shrugged, "In any case, there is _no way_  I'm going first. Go make like good cannon fodder and get in there. I've  got your backs." Clover made little "shooing" motions with her hand,  then brought up her pistol to the ready; very wary of anything coming up  behind them as they pressed forward on this fool's errand.
> 
> ...




Meredith eyes Clover with slight puzzlement while scratching her head with her claw. Than shrugs, "Whatever." and very slowly looks into the room looking from side to side, up and down with her Eyes of the Beast to see if there are any of "them" in the room.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 19, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith eyes Clover with slight puzzlement while scratching her head with her claw. Than shrugs, "Whatever." and very slowly looks into the room looking from side to side, up and down with her Eyes of the Beast to see if there are any of "them" in the room.




You just see an empty hallway with a bunch of furniture stacked against the door at the end.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 20, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> You just see an empty hallway with a bunch of furniture stacked against the door at the end.




Father Koln moves to the fresh corpse, solemnly. "If you would all SILENCE yourselves, I may begin aiding in helping this man on his way to the Lord's mercy. Ah, wait.. what's that? He did that? And then that?! And no... he said THAT! He blasphemed so mightily and forcefully... and then... with le cat?! A toaster?!! Great winepress?! I do NOT believe it! Well... be that as it may..." Koln hurriedly prays over the dead sinner's body.... then sees what he has in his pockets.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 21, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln moves to the fresh corpse, solemnly. "If you would all SILENCE yourselves, I may begin aiding in helping this man on his way to the Lord's mercy. Ah, wait.. what's that? He did that? And then that?! And no... he said THAT! He blasphemed so mightily and forcefully... and then... with le cat?! A toaster?!! Great winepress?! I do NOT believe it! Well... be that as it may..." Koln hurriedly prays over the dead sinner's body.... then sees what he has in his pockets.




Koln
[sblock]
You find the guy's wallet which has very little cash in it (about $20 in mixed bills and change) as well as a California driver's license and a photo of a young girl. She looks to be in her late teens, beautiful with pale blond hair and striking gray eyes that resemble Lacey's. The license states that he is a Dr. Josef Bierce  who lived in West Hollywood. There is also an unmarked pill bottle with a few small white pills in it.
[/sblock]

Lacey gets up from the ground and walks through the door and over to Meredith. She whispers "What do you suppose is behind Door number one Wild One?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 21, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You find the guy's wallet which has very little cash in it (about $20 in mixed bills and change) as well as a California driver's license and a photo of a young girl. She looks to be in her late teens, beautiful with pale blond hair and striking gray eyes that resemble Lacey's. The license states that he is a Dr. Josef Bierce  who lived in West Hollywood. There is also an unmarked pill bottle with a few small white pills in it.
> [/sblock]
> ...




Meredith sighs, "A whole lot of trouble... Lacey is there another way in?"


----------



## izillama (Mar 21, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith sighs, "A whole lot of trouble... Lacey is there another way in?"




Clover groaned impatiently, "Oh, come on. The great Story Teller in the sky is going to have us go through that barricaded door and face the vampire-eating zombies eventually. Let's just get it over with. I'd open it myself, but _I'm_ essential personnel... and can't take a zombie-beating like the three of you can..." She glared pointedly at her companions. 









*OOC:*


So my latest read is _World War Z_, and yes, I'm on a bit of a zombie paranoia kick...


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 21, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover groaned impatiently, "Oh, come on. The great Story Teller in the sky is going to have us go through that barricaded door and face the vampire-eating zombies eventually. Let's just get it over with. I'd open it myself, but _I'm_ essential personnel... and can't take a zombie-beating like the three of you can..." She glared pointedly at her companions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meredith rolls her eyes a Clover, "Fine lets go, you better shoot to kill." Meredith moves the furniture over easily and tries to kick the door open with her claws ready.


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 21, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith rolls her eyes a Clover, "Fine lets go, you better shoot to kill." Meredith moves the furniture over easily and tries to kick the door open with her claws ready.












*OOC:*


I'm assuming a strength check is needed...although this one sucked major.







   1d20+4 → [1,4] = (5) 


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3984247/


----------



## izillama (Mar 21, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith rolls her eyes a Clover, "Fine lets go, you better shoot to kill." Meredith moves the furniture over easily and tries to kick the door open with her claws ready.




Clover shot a glare at Meredith, crossing her arms, "Gee, don't do us any favors or anything. Wouldn't want you to break a nail."



> *OOC:*   I'm assuming a strength check is needed...although this one sucked major.
> 
> 1d20+4 → [1,4] = (5)




Clover quirked a grin at Meredith's broken nail, but remained silent.









*OOC:*


 <3


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 21, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover shot a glare at Meredith, crossing her arms, "Gee, don't do us any favors or anything. Wouldn't want you break a nail."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meredith glances back at Clover, "Just because I don't have a death wish does not mean I'm a lady." Meredith rips the broken nail piece off her claw and tries kicking the door again.


   Meredith's strength check #2 


   1d20+4 → [3,4] = (7)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3984423/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 22, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith glances back at Clover, "Just because I don't have a death wish does not mean I'm a lady." Meredith rips the broken nail piece off her claw and tries kicking the door again.
> 
> 
> Meredith's strength check #2
> ...




Needless to say Meredith fails to kick down the door with the second kick as well. Lacey laughs at the bickering "Looks like you need a manicure Wild Meredith! Why don't you let me look at the door. Doors and me get along like houses and fires!"

Lacey walks over to the door and takes a look at it.

Lacey Search Check

1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16) 

  Lacey says "Ah yes, this is a tough one, but I think I know how to open it." Lacey simply turns the knob and the door creaks open.

Behind the door is a large open parlor. As soon as you enter an uncomfortable heat engulfs you, uncomfortable even in your undead state. A human would probably be sweating. The source of the heat and the rippling orange light that fills the room is a large fireplace set in the center of the room. The roaring, snapping, and hissing of the inferno that fills it seems unnaturally like the spectral whispers one hears in a dream.

Apart from the fire there is little else in the room aside from six clusters of chairs each centered around a small wooden coffee table. One of the tables has what looks like an old tape recorder sitting on it. The arrangement looks like it was intended to break up a large assembly into smaller groups. Paintings are evenly spaced along the walls, each depicting tranquil land and seascapes.

Milling about the room are three figures in black cloaks, their backs all to you. Apparently they haven't noticed you as they seem to be tidying up the room, one even has a little duster and is running it along some of the paintings.









*OOC:*


I never said the door was locked  If this were Jim's game Meredith would be half dead by now from all the failed rolls! (just kidding!) Anyway, look at the virtual tabletop to see the updated map.


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 22, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Needless to say Meredith fails to kick down the door with the second kick as well. Lacey laughs at the bickering "Looks like you need a manicure Wild Meredith! Why don't you let me look at the door. Doors and me get along like houses and fires!"
> 
> Lacey walks over to the door and takes a look at it.
> 
> ...





Meredith whispers to Lacey, "I knew it probably wasn't locked I was just trying to give the element of surprise but bursting it open but apparently there was no need as these three haven't even noticed all of the rukus." Meredith slowly moves around the door jam and into the room staying along the wall.


----------



## izillama (Mar 25, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith whispers to Lacey, "I knew it probably wasn't locked I was just trying to give the element of surprise but bursting it open but apparently there was no need as these three haven't even noticed all of the rukus." Meredith slowly moves around the door jam and into the room staying along the wall.




Clover shot Meredith an impatient look that said, "Yeah, right." Then, she began mumbling under her breath, "Great, and now we get to deal with crazy cultists. As if the crazy Malkavians weren't enough..."

She watched Meredith begin to slink along the wall and began to formulate a plan. Smiling mischievously, she crooked her finger at the Gangrel, whispering softly yet firmly, "_Heel_. Let's give them hell, Meredith." Her lavender eyes flashed in anticipation.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 29, 2013)

"I must tend to my flock..."

Koln boldly steps in front, with the open pill bottle in his hand, and loudly begins the rite Communion.

_"Mes frères et sœurs,_
This is ze Lamb of God who takes away the sins of the world,
Happy are those who are called to this Supper."

"Lord, I am not worthy to receive you, but only say the Word, and I SHALL be HEALED!"

"Amen!"


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 29, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover shot Meredith an impatient look that said, "Yeah, right." Then, she began mumbling under her breath, "Great, and now we get to deal with crazy cultists. As if the crazy Malkavians weren't enough..."
> 
> She watched Meredith begin to slink along the wall and began to formulate a plan. Smiling mischievously, she crooked her finger at the Gangrel, whispering softly yet firmly, "_Heel_. Let's give them hell, Meredith." Her lavender eyes flashed in anticipation.






Strider_Koln said:


> "I must tend to my flock..."
> 
> Koln boldly steps in front, with the open pill bottle in his hand, and loudly begins the rite Communion.
> 
> ...




Meredith moves along the. Left wall until she reaches the part of the room next to the fire. After hearing Koln speak she stops and looks to the cultists to see if they notice.


----------



## izillama (Mar 30, 2013)

> "Lord, I am not worth to receive you, but only say the Word, and I SHALL be HEALED!"
> 
> "Amen!" 			 		 	  Meredith moves along the. Left wall until she reaches the part of the  room next to the fire. After hearing Koln speak she stops and looks to  the cultists to see if they notice.




Clover face-palmed inwardly, quietly speaking through gritted teeth, "And tomorrow's lesson will be in subtlety and the meaning of the word _heel_. Morons."









*OOC:*


Have the crazy cultists turned out way YET? (before some members of our group get us killed...)


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 30, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith moves along the. Left wall until she reaches the part of the room next to the fire. After hearing Koln speak she stops and looks to the cultists to see if they notice.




When Meredith moves one of the hooded figures takes notice. He stops dusting the shelves and turns to see Meredith. A shock of surprise comes over Meredith when she sees that the hooded figure's face is covered by a white mask. The mask has holes for the eyes, a little bump for the nose with 2 holes on the bottom and a slit for the mouth. The eyes and mouth are shaped into a jeering sort of smile that comes off as nothing short of creepy.

The man behind the mask says "Please miss. All guests are to be seated. Can we get you anything? Tea perhaps?" He gestures at one of the chairs. He notices Clover and Lacey who steps into the room behind her after hearing the man speak. He gestures for the two of them to sit as well. Lacey whispers to Clover "The pawns guard the king on the black square. I do not think they know their master is gone."

The other robed figures keep on cleaning the room although they did turn momentarily to see the new guests when the other one spoke.


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 30, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> When Meredith moves one of the hooded figures takes notice. He stops dusting the shelves and turns to see Meredith. A shock of surprise comes over Meredith when she sees that the hooded figure's face is covered by a white mask. The mask has holes for the eyes, a little bump for the nose with 2 holes on the bottom and a slit for the mouth. The eyes and mouth are shaped into a jeering sort of smile that comes off as nothing short of creepy.
> 
> The man behind the mask says "Please miss. All guests are to be seated. Can we get you anything? Tea perhaps?" He gestures at one of the chairs. He notices Clover and Lacey who steps into the room behind her after hearing the man speak. He gestures for the two of them to sit as well. Lacey whispers to Clover "The pawns guard the king on the black square. I do not think they know their master is gone."
> 
> The other robed figures keep on cleaning the room although they did turn momentarily to see the new guests when the other one spoke.




"No tea, but thank you." Meredith says to the figure. Meredith looks at Lacey and Clover and goes to sit at the table nearest her but than notices the tape recorder and decides to sit at that table instead. Avoiding the fire, she walks around the back of the room passing Lacey and Clover, shrugging at them as shes goes. She than sits directly across from the tape recorder so that she can see the door in front of her and the fire at the same time. Meredith eyes the tape recorder, trying to see if it is on.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 30, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> "No tea, but thank you." Meredith says to the figure. Meredith looks at Lacey and Clover and goes to sit at the table nearest her but than notices the tape recorder and decides to sit at that table instead. Avoiding the fire, she walks around the back of the room passing Lacey and Clover, shrugging at them as shes goes. She than sits directly across from the tape recorder so that she can see the door in front of her and the fire at the same time. Meredith eyes the tape recorder, trying to see if it is on.




The tape recorder is not on but there is an unmarked tape inside.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 30, 2013)

Father Koln sighs. "Well.. it looks like we have to do things ze hard way, no?" 

He stands there, deciding which cultist to offer the Body of Christ to first. 

What does the pill bottle say? Also, using Spirit's Touch on it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 31, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln sighs. "Well.. it looks like we have to do things ze hard way, no?"
> 
> He stands there, deciding which cultist to offer the Body of Christ to first.
> 
> What does the pill bottle say? Also, using Spirit's Touch on it.




The bottle is a prescription to the Doctor for Prozac.  Make me a Search Check.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Mar 31, 2013)

Search Check with Heightened Senses1d20+5+5 → [19,5,5] = (29)


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4000554/


----------



## ladymermaid (Mar 31, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The tape
> recorder is not on but there is an unmarked tape inside.




Meredith turns around to Clover and Lacey. "There's a unmarked tape in the tape recorder. Should I play it?" She than pauses and says "Ofcourse this feels a little like curiosity killed the cat and I'm not so sure it's wise to play it."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Mar 31, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith turns around to Clover and Lacey. "There's a unmarked tape in the tape recorder. Should I play it?" She than pauses and says "Ofcourse this feels a little like curiosity killed the cat and I'm not so sure it's wise to play it."




Lacey sits down at the table with Meredith eying the tape recorder as well. She smiles and says "Yes, the good Doctor was always a big Beetles fan, I'm sure we'll be living in a yellow submarine as soon as you hit that play button!"


----------



## izillama (Apr 1, 2013)

Clover shakes her head vigorously at Meredith's request, then motions to the crazy cultists with a look that says, "Are you kidding?"

It occurred to her that what Lacey said was true about the cultists being oblivious. If that was the case, they didn't need any reason to begin to distrust these four that had just wandered into their midst! It was better to play along and slowly take charge. 

Clover raised her chin imperiously and pretended to regard her companions with haughty disdain (which--oh, come on, did you really think that this look would be _that_ hard for her to "fake"?). She began to gesture indifferently; standing up straight and attempting to fill up the room with an air of confidence and complete control, "_You_. And _you_. Just take a seat already! You know the procedure for these meetings. _Don't _make me tell you again." 

With a few powerful strides, she crossed to behind the nearest chair, leaning against it with a no-nonsense attitude and directing her full attention to the cultist closest to her, "So, how much longer do we have to wait? You know _he_ doesn't like to be kept waiting. Aren't you four done cleaning this room yet?" She stared at him with that kind of unflinching challenge that only a Ventrue could pull off.









*OOC:*


I would also like to sense motive on the crazy cultist in front of Clover.







[h=2]Die roll for Clover (Sense Motive)[/h]  Rolled on: April 1, 2013, 5 a.m.
    1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28) 

   [link to roll]  [link to character]
  [h=3]Formatted Versions[/h] Linkhttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4002075/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 2, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover shakes her head vigorously at Meredith's request, then motions to the crazy cultists with a look that says, "Are you kidding?"
> 
> It occurred to her that what Lacey said was true about the cultists being oblivious. If that was the case, they didn't need any reason to begin to distrust these four that had just wandered into their midst! It was better to play along and slowly take charge.
> 
> ...




Clover
[sblock]
You can't get a clear read off of any of the cloaked figures. Their masks hide their facial expressions and their body language doesn't really give anything away.
[/sblock]

The cloaked figure nearest to Clover says "Oh very soon ma'am! You know the master, very particular yes...We will go fetch him now. Wait here."

With that he heads towards the northernmost door. He plays with some kind of mechanism on the door and it clicks open. He motions for the other figures to follow him and they do leaving the four of you alone in the room.


----------



## izillama (Apr 2, 2013)

Clover put her hands on her hips in a huff, annoyed that the cultist just blew them off and left with without so much as a by-your-leave. She looked to the others with a little shrug, "Well, this could get messy. Who says we raid the room, lock those guys on the other side of that door, and bolt?" 









*OOC:*


I would also like to do a search check for anything "raid worthy" in the room (which would also include that tape player, Meredith!)







[h=2]Die roll for Clover (Search Check)[/h]  Rolled on: April 2, 2013, 5:09 a.m.
    1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33) 

   [link to roll]  [link to character]
  [h=3]Formatted Versions[/h] Linkhttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4003583/


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 2, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover put her hands on her hips in a huff, annoyed that the cultist just blew them off and left with without so much as a by-your-leave. She looked to the others with a little shrug, "Well, this could get messy. Who says we raid the room, lock those guys on the other side of that door, and bolt?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looking to Clover "As much fun as that sounds, which door do you plan on bolting out of? Cause going the way we came is going to do nothing for helping us figure out what happened." Less worried Meredith hits the play button on the tap recorder.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 3, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Search Check with Heightened Senses1d20+5+5 → [19,5,5] = (29)
> 
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4000554/




Koln
[sblock]
You see the doctor in front of a bathroom mirror with tears in his eyes chugging some of these pills. The bathroom looks like it's in disarray and there are bloodied bandages near the sink.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 3, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover put her hands on her hips in a huff, annoyed that the cultist just blew them off and left with without so much as a by-your-leave. She looked to the others with a little shrug, "Well, this could get messy. Who says we raid the room, lock those guys on the other side of that door, and bolt?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clover
[sblock]
Your search reveals a hidden panel near the fireplace that hides what looks like a keyhole or at least something that resembles a keyhole. Other than that there is nothing of interest in the room beyond the tape recorder. (there are 5 other doors though).
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 3, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Looking to Clover "As much fun as that sounds, which door do you plan on bolting out of? Cause going the way we came is going to do nothing for helping us figure out what happened." Less worried Meredith hits the play button on the tap recorder.





When Meredith pushes the play button Grout's voice comes out of the tape recorder. "It is quite peculiar, the happenings I've been made to witness for my supernatural longevity. I am thinking of one unfortunate phenomenon in particular of unique interest to my station both as a professional and as a sufferer of this vampiric "condition". It seems the stream of time has begun to erode the moorings of my chosen course of study, for the methodologies that gave birth to psychology are slowly disappearing. I find myself in an era that overlooks the physical component on physiological pathology time and again in favor of the "sophistic practices" of Freud. Phrenology, Dactopindalism and the rest of the "old guard" have fallen to the wayside its champions all silenced in death with my unique exception. Would that I could make my voice heard again, although it may be suspicious should I return to popular medical discourse fifty years after my apparent death. Grout sighs "No, better that I continue my studies into the psychosis in secret. One day may I hold up a cure as validation of the methods. I confident no cure for my condition or that of my beloved wife lies within our figurative minds waiting to be unlocked by the "correct combination of memories" recovered from our childhoods and I'm most certain it has nothing to do with the relationship between myself, my parents and my genitals. Sorry Sigmund, but I choose to stay my course. In time too may your star fade and disappear."

Lacey looks around and says "Well...that wasn't the Beatles..."


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 3, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> When Meredith pushes the play button Grout's voice comes out of the tape recorder. "It is quite peculiar, the happenings I've been made to witness for my supernatural longevity. I am thinking of one unfortunate phenomenon in particular of unique interest to my station both as a professional and as a sufferer of this vampiric "condition". It seems the stream of time has begun to erode the moorings of my chosen course of study, for the methodologies that gave birth to psychology are slowly disappearing. I find myself in an era that overlooks the physical component on physiological pathology time and again in favor of the "sophistic practices" of Freud. Phrenology, Dactopindalism and the rest of the "old guard" have fallen to the wayside its champions all silenced in death with my unique exception. Would that I could make my voice heard again, although it may be suspicious should I return to popular medical discourse fifty years after my apparent death. Grout sighs "No, better that I continue my studies into the psychosis in secret. One day may I hold up a cure as validation of the methods. I confident no cure for my condition or that of my beloved wife lies within our figurative minds waiting to be unlocked by the "correct combination of memories" recovered from our childhoods and I'm most certain it has nothing to do with the relationship between myself, my parents and my genitals. Sorry Sigmund, but I choose to stay my course. In time too may your star fade and disappear."
> 
> Lacey looks around and says "Well...that wasn't the Beatles..."





Meredith sighs, "We'll that's not all that helpful, unless someone murdered him for his cure for insanity."


----------



## izillama (Apr 3, 2013)

Clover quirked an eyebrow at Meredith, imitating dryly, "That's not all that helpful. Oh, ok then." Forcing air through her dead lungs, she sighed with a huff and kept her thoughts to herself. 

Instead of arguing with anyone, she began ordering, her hands gesturing her companions around the room, "Koln, see if you can figure out how to lock and barricade that door they went through. Meredith, use that super doggie sniffer of yours to try and figure out what's behind the OTHER doors in this room. Lacey, here, with me."

She walked to the fireplace and pointed to the panel with the keyhole, "You're the lock-picking genius. Think you can get it open?" 









*OOC:*


My (and Clover's) predictions, based on Grout's speech: We are going to come into some kind of "old school asylum" situation in this manor, complete with vampires and/or ghouls and/or zombies in creepy Silent Hill style straight jackets. Also, at some point, Grout's wife is going to come into the picture, and she very well may be crazier than her husband. Oh goodie!


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 3, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow at Meredith, imitating dryly, "That's not all that helpful. Oh, ok then." Forcing air through her dead lungs, she sighed with a huff and kept her thoughts to herself.
> 
> Instead of arguing with anyone, she began ordering, her hands gesturing her companions around the room, "Koln, see if you can figure out how to lock and barricade that door they went through. Meredith, use that super doggie sniffer of yours to try and figure out what's behind the OTHER doors in this room. Lacey, here, with me."
> 
> ...





Meredith is taken aback by Clover's comment, with a "cat-like" growl she says "Excuse me but I am not a dog! Nor do I intend to be your loyal servant! However, in the interest of time I will check the doors." She says very finitely, gets quickly out of her chair and goes to the door to the lower right of the room(the one closest to her).


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 3, 2013)

After blessing himself, Koln returns to the group, hearing the recording, followed by Clover's instructions.

"Oh this old song? No _souer _Laces, it is not ze Beatles, but you are not far off. Paul was a dead man, no? We Missed him, missed him... and this was a man singing after his OWN supposed death as well. But I like this man, there is much our minds have in common. He too struggled with the sins and wrongness of ze "new world" he found himself in, and had to listen to others, night in and night out, call him "crazy" when, in reality my brothers and sisters, he was RIGHT."

"I too have this problem, having seen the Glory of the Lord.. and I too have no affection for my genitals! And mon parents... well, only father is Father, they say. I like this song... play it again Clover, and record it with your phone. I may want to hear it again later. It is one of my favorites afterall, but doesn't hold a candle to ze Psalms, especially Psalm 34..."

Koln then proceeds to follow Clover's orders, blessing the door so that no agents of Satan may enter the room. 

"I, le Holy Spirit, and Socrates will put up ze sturdiest barricade of them all! Have no fear."

"How do those doors look, _mon petit chienchien?" _He asks Meredith with a teasing grin on his face.


----------



## izillama (Apr 3, 2013)

Clover rolled her eyes at Meredith's melodramatic outburst, silently pleased with herself that while the girl was adamant about not wanting to be Clover's servant, she had, nonetheless, done exactly what she was told to do. As for Koln's words, she nodded at the wisdom of his suggestion. Not only did she record the message into her phone, but she also popped out the tape and stuck it right in her pocketbook, just like any good Catholic kleptomaniac would do.


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 3, 2013)

Meredith's Sniff Check:

   1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4005704/

Meredith's Listen Check:

   1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4005705/


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 3, 2013)

"Clover, if this is indeed a Beatles cover, we may want to play it again, backwards. Can you do that on that thing? We must look at everything at all sides at all times so the Devil will not catch us by surprise."


----------



## izillama (Apr 4, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Clover, if this is indeed a Beatles cover, we may want to play it again, backwards. Can you do that on that thing? We must look at everything at all sides at all times so the Devil will not catch us by surprise."




Clover gave Koln a strange look (not really understanding the Beatles reference from her life-under-a-rock world). Still, she didn't discount his suggestion and gave a shrug, "I'll give it a try. Just keep working on barricading that door, Koln. We might not have much time."

At Koln's suggestion, she popped the tape back into the player and played it backwards...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 4, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow at Meredith, imitating dryly, "That's not all that helpful. Oh, ok then." Forcing air through her dead lungs, she sighed with a huff and kept her thoughts to herself.
> 
> Instead of arguing with anyone, she began ordering, her hands gesturing her companions around the room, "Koln, see if you can figure out how to lock and barricade that door they went through. Meredith, use that super doggie sniffer of yours to try and figure out what's behind the OTHER doors in this room. Lacey, here, with me."
> 
> She walked to the fireplace and pointed to the panel with the keyhole, "You're the lock-picking genius. Think you can get it open?"




Lacey nods at Clover and gets up from the table. She looks at the now empty tape recorder and discretely sticks it in her backpack saying in a low voice "I always wanted a walkman..."

She goes over to the keyhole and takes a pick our of her shirt. She tilts her head in a confused look while fiddling with the lock before putting away the pick. "This isn't a lock but a donut hole. We would have to supply the filling to make it a spicy donut. Of course a little glaze or powder from all that chaffing wouldn't hurt either."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 4, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln then proceeds to follow Clover's orders, blessing the door so that no agents of Satan may enter the room.
> 
> "I, le Holy Spirit, and Socrates will put up ze sturdiest barricade of them all! Have no fear."
> 
> "How do those doors look, _mon petit chienchien?" _He asks Meredith with a teasing grin on his face.




        *GM:*  What door is Koln barricading? The Northern one? See the map to let me know if I'm correct. Just know that it opens outwards into the next room and not inwards where you are.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 4, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith's Sniff Check:
> 
> 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Ok a sniff check...I guess we can call that a Search Check... in which case you rolled an 18 and you don't have any ranks in Search.







Meredith
[sblock]You don't hear or smell anything at all the doors except the Northeast one where you think you can hear a soft sobbing.[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 4, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover gave Koln a strange look (not really understanding the Beatles reference from her life-under-a-rock world). Still, she didn't discount his suggestion and gave a shrug, "I'll give it a try. Just keep working on barricading that door, Koln. We might not have much time."
> 
> At Koln's suggestion, she popped the tape back into the player and played it backwards...




Clover
[sblock]
All you hear is "Number 9....Number 9....Number 9...."
[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 4, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ok a sniff check...I guess we can call that a Search Check... in which case you rolled an 18 and you don't have any ranks in Search.
> ...














*OOC:*


 I was chekcing at the door where Clover is now and I'm going to assume from your description that the NE door is the one Meredith is at now. Also I did the +5 the a Sniff check because Koln said it was CON which makes more sense to me than a search check..and why in the world is this not spelled out for Gangrels in the book?? But what eves







Meredith moves to the NE door and extremely softly says so only vampire ears can hear, "I hear soft sobbing coming from this door, perhaps it is his wife. Somebody come be my back up with a gun and I'll open it."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 5, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was chekcing at the door where Clover is now and I'm going to assume from your description that the NE door is the one Meredith is at now. Also I did the +5 the a Sniff check because Koln said it was CON which makes more sense to me than a search check..and why in the world is this not spelled out for Gangrels in the book?? But what eves
> ...




Lacey draws her weapons and says "Perhaps it's _your_ wife!"

She moves in behind Meredith.


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 7, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey draws her weapons and says "Perhaps it's _your_ wife!"
> 
> She moves in behind Meredith.




Meredith is momentarilly taken aback by Lacey's response, she pauses and before she reaches for the door handle she says slowly. " No, I never married as a human." She than turns the knob
To see if it opens.


----------



## izillama (Apr 7, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith is momentarilly taken aback by Lacey's response, she pauses and before she reaches for the door handle she says slowly. " No, I never married as a human." She than turns the knob
> To see if it opens.




Clover face-palmed and shook her head at the exchange. She readied her own weapon, just in case.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 7, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith is momentarilly taken aback by Lacey's response, she pauses and before she reaches for the door handle she says slowly. " No, I never married as a human." She than turns the knob
> To see if it opens.




This chamber has clearly been pressed into service as a makeshift guest's room. It's very cramped, being only 10'wide and 20' long. Ten uncomfortable looking bunks have been secured to the wall.

A pair of lamps hang from hooks on the ceiling, the bulbs surrounded by an orb of red glass bathing the room in a very off-putting dim light. The shifting shadows thrown by these lamps bounce about in an almost hypnotic fashion.

On one of the lower bunks sits a man curled up with his legs against his chest. He has the same white mask on that the robed figures had and you can see that it is secured to the head with some kind of lock so that it can't be removed by the wearer. Instead of a robe though he is wearing what looks like a mix between a straight jacket and bondage gear. He lets out sad sobs ending with chuckles of laughter as he rocks back and forth.


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 9, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> This chamber has clearly been pressed into service as a makeshift guest's room. It's very cramped, being only 10'wide and 20' long. Ten uncomfortable looking bunks have been secured to the wall.
> 
> A pair of lamps hang from hooks on the ceiling, the bulbs surrounded by an orb of red glass bathing the room in a very off-putting dim light. The shifting shadows thrown by these lamps bounce about in an almost hypnotic fashion.
> 
> On one of the lower bunks sits a man curled up with his legs against his chest. He has the same white mask on that the robed figures had and you can see that it is secured to the head with some kind of lock so that it can't be removed by the wearer. Instead of a robe though he is wearing what looks like a mix between a straight jacket and bondage gear. He lets out sad sobs ending with chuckles of laughter as he rocks back and forth.




Meredith straightens up but keeps her guard up. She steps into the room and moves to the right side so that Lacey can see the man inside. "What do you think Malchavian? Do you think he speaks your language?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 9, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith straightens up but keeps her guard up. She steps into the room and moves to the right side so that Lacey can see the man inside. "What do you think Malchavian? Do you think he speaks your language?"




        *GM:*  Make a Will Save as soon as you enter the room.     

Lacey says "He either speaks all languages at once or none at all. Maybe you should poke him with a stick first."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 9, 2013)

"Socrates says 'Enough!' and I am in an agreeing state with him. Green Marie, we will discuss your marriage plans later. If you need a pastor, I know a guy. Can you guess whom I am speaking of?"

Before she can respond, he blurts:

"But of course it is moi! However, in due time. Right now I hear a soul in distress. Do not fret mon ami, I got this..." The priest whispers to the others as he enters the room.

Will Save, just in case...?
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4018025/
   1d20+10 → [9,10] = (19) 


As he walks he is keeping careful of his surroundings, minding especially under the bed where the Damned like to slumber.

Spot Check for any possible threats with Heightened Senses
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4017994/
   1d20+15 → [7,15] = (22) 


"It is okay mon ami, I am here, and so is Socrates and, most of all the power of Jesus Christ! Do you believe my brother?" As Koln asks, he studies the sobbing masked man carefully. By this fellow's response, Koln will try to gauge his hostility, and Christianity... And aura...









*OOC:*


 I may be rolling a sense motive too, after he responds, and provided nothing leaps out at Koln from the floorboards, ceiling, or under the bunks... of course this all depends on what happens with Meredith i guess... just wanted to get the game going and finally post, i've been quiet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 12, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Socrates says 'Enough!' and I am in an agreeing state with him. Green Marie, we will discuss your marriage plans later. If you need a pastor, I know a guy. Can you guess whom I am speaking of?"
> 
> Before she can respond, he blurts:
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Ok well rather than waiting for Meredith to roll, let's move on.







Koln
[sblock]You feel the strong urge to sleep, like someone is singing a lullaby in your ears. You shake the urge however and remain awake.[/sblock]

The man on the bed stops sobbing and looks up at Koln confused. He gets up off the bed and lunges at Koln, mouth frothing and screaming in a blind maniacal rage.

        *GM:*  Everyone roll Initiative.


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 13, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ok well rather than waiting for Meredith to roll, let's move on.
> ...





Meredith's Will save was 4 and Initiative was 6


----------



## izillama (Apr 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


I rolled a 21 on roll20







Clover jumped back from where she had been carefully peeking into the open door and swore loudly, "I knew it! I knew there would be crazy asylum guys here! Let's just put this ******-****** out of his misery before the cultists get back!"

She leveled her gun and pointed it into the room from outside the door. No way she was going inside!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I rolled a 17 on roll20. I'm thinking about leading this guy out the door. I will move to one side, Meredith you on the other. If he follows me outside, he will be flanked by us. If, for some reason, he reads my mind on this plan, no biggie. We'll back off and have him stuck in that corridor for easy target practice.


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 16, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I rolled a 17 on roll20. I'm thinking about leading this guy out the door. I will move to one side, Meredith you on the other. If he follows me outside, he will be flanked by us. If, for some reason, he reads my mind on this plan, no biggie. We'll back off and have him stuck in that corridor for easy target practice.












*OOC:*


 it looks like theres only one side inside the room though, its very small, i could jump onto the bunk next to the door though


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


What I mean is, we back off. We back away, hopefully he follows Koln out the door while he's shooting. We leave the small bedroom, hopefully with him following, and we get to either side of him along the doorframe (Or if Lacey and Clover want to help with this, that'll come in handy, but I think Koln and Meredith could do more damage). You see what I mean?

And if he doesn't follow us out of the room, no biggie. He's in that really narrow room. Koln and Meredith can stand guard on either side of the treshhold, while Clover/Lacey light him up.

For OOC, and especially discussion about tactics, maybe we should keep it to the FB group, so there's less clutter on the Game forum


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


Yes, it would be better to use either the facebook OOC discussion or even the chat on roll20 for talk about tactics.







Anyway, here is the initiative order:

Crazy Man - 22
Clover - 21
Koln - 17
Lacey - 12
Meredith - 4

Meredith falls asleep where she stands. Check the roll20 board to continue the battle!


----------



## izillama (Apr 17, 2013)

Clover rolled her eyes in response to Meredith suddenly falling asleep. Gritting her teeth, she ground out the word, "_Useless_," under her breath, then quickly holstered her pistol in the waistband of her skirt to get it out of the way. Moving quickly, she stood next to the door and began to pull on the unconscious woman, hoping to drag her out of the room and out of the way. (see green square)


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's a recap of what happened on the roll20 board:

[sblock]
Ladymermaid.:Well there's my crappy will save
rolling 1d20 + 3(3)+3=6

and there's my initiative

Izillama: Clover's initiative roll (1d20+3)
rolling 1d20 + 3(18)+3=21

Strider_Koln: Koln's Initiative
rolling d20+3(14)+3=17

Tale Weaver (GM): Lacey's Initiative
rolling 1d20 + 9(3)+9=12

Crazy Man's Initiative
rolling 1d20 + 3(19)+3=22

Initiative order: Crazy Man - 22
Clover - 21
Tale Weaver (GM): Koln - 17
Lacey - 12
Meredith – 4

Meredith is alseep as indicated by the blue tint on her marker.

The Crazy Man lunges at Koln attempting a slam attack!
rolling 1d20 + 5(1)+5=6

Tale Weaver (GM): In his blind rage the Crazy Man hits himself in the face (possibly critically).
rolling 1d20 + 5(18)+5=23
rolling 1d6(4)=4

He does 8 damage to himself!

Clover's turn.

Tale Weaver (GM): Ok, so Clover dragged Meredith out of the room which would take up both a standard action and a move action.

Koln's turn!

Strider_Koln: Ok my turn
Gonna take a five foot step back and fire
Attack one with Bloodthirsty Firegun
rolling 1d20+10(9)+10=19

Strider_Koln:
rolling 2d6+2(2+2)+2=6

Strider_Koln: and additional fire damage

Tale Weaver (GM): burn

Strider_Koln:rolling 1d6(2)= 2

Tale Weaver (GM): he looks hurt and now he's CRAZY mad!

Strider_Koln: Second attack

Strider_Koln:
rolling 1d20+6(1)+6=7

Tale Weaver (GM): For 3 rounds you must spend a full round action to make a single attack

Tale Weaver (GM): ok so Lacey's turn

Lacey: Oh, I know! Koln spread your legs, I'll lie on the floor and shoot between them! Trust me, I saw this in a movie!

Tale Weaver (GM): No, Lacey will hold her action until Koln's next move

Father Koln: Oui, but of course. I am not new to ze Lord's game

Tale Weaver (GM): ok, so Meredith. Make another Will Save

Ladymermaid.:
rolling 1d20 + 8(4)+8=12

Tale Weaver (GM): you don't wake up

Meredith: *snore*

Father Koln: Ah! Do not worry! I know a storie where the fairest Prince had to wake up a damned soul as well!

Father Koln: So I know what to do

Father Koln: *places Socrates on her*

Lacey: Giver her kissies Socrates!

Father Koln: Kiss? Oh no mon ami, in the legend I was told, he
-
Tale Weaver (GM): Alright so Crazy Man steps in for another swing at Koln

Tale Weaver (GM): rolling 1d20 + 5(10)+5=15
that probably misses

Strider_Koln: miss

Tale Weaver (GM): ok, well he swings like a retard and Koln easily dodges him

Tale Weaver (GM): ok so Clover's turn

Clover: *WHINE* WHY CAN'T I DOMINATE!

Clover: and Clover will take a 5 ft step

Tale Weaver (GM): Lacey

Lacey: Bang Bang!

Lacey: Anyway, Lacey's first attack
rolling 1d20 + 10(18)+10=28

Lacey: rolling 2d6 + 1(4+1)+1=6

second attack
rolling 1d20 + 5(7)+5=12

miss 

Lacey takes a 5ft step back

Tale Weaver (GM): Meredith want to wake up this time?

Ladymermaid.: would love to
rolling 1d20 + 8(7)+8=15

Tale Weaver (GM): yay, you wake up

Tale Weaver (GM): you are prone on the ground

Father Koln: Ah tres' bien! Welcome back sister! Just in time to help me bring this soul God's fiery Wrath, as Saint-Michel commands!
Tale Weaver (GM): crazy man's turn

Tale Weaver (GM): he charges Lacey

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 1d20 + 7(19)+7=26

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 1d6 + 3(6)+3=9

so Lacey takes 9 blunt damage

Strider_Koln: she's fine to her that's barely foreplay

Tale Weaver (GM): yeah, she kinda liked it

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover’s turn!

Izillama: ...
um... I guess I use the whip

Strider_Koln: move up one square, that'll give you +2 to attack
There

Izillama:
rolling 1d20 + 7(8) +7=15

Tale Weaver (GM): ok a 15 hits

Tale Weaver (GM): ok so opposed STR check

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 1d20 + 2(13)+2=15

Tale Weaver (GM): To keep from being tripped
more like he's trying to chew on it

Tale Weaver (GM): remember, Clover can blood buff her STR to bring it to 17

Izillama: no, I don't remember
fine
I do that

Tale Weaver (GM): ok, so now you have +2 STR

Izillama:
rolling 1d20 + 2(8)+2=10

Tale Weaver (GM): ok well you let go of the whip, but you can roll damage he's chewing on it.

Father Koln: A cunning stategie!

Lacey: give the crazy man a chew toy! genius!

Izillama: I'll shoot the guy in teh HEAD
Clover's not letting go

Tale Weaver (GM): he's really hurt

Izillama:
rolling 1d2+3(2)+3=5

Tale Weaver (GM): the crazy man falls to the ground

Ladymermaid.: are we killing him?

Izillama: YES

Tale Weaver (GM): ok well he's unconscious right now

Meredith: What was that? Why did I fall asleep?

Father Koln: Let us pray. My brothers and sisters. Today is indeed a sad day. For we have seen man's plight. Some, are meant to be Saved. But others... others choose to refuse Christ. By refusing Christ, the Devil will take them back, for as with retailers, he ALWAYS takes retailers

Clover: "Father, if you would be so kind as to LAY THIS MOTHER ****** TO REST?"

Father Koln: and refunds

Clover: "Amen."

Father Koln: *Koln finishes him with a bullet to the head*

Meredith: *flinches*

Tale Weaver (GM): ok he is quite dead

Lacey: *pulls out a fork and knife*

Clover: *smacks Lacey*

Meredith: What in the world

Lacey: *drops the fork and knife with a sad face*

Father Koln: *Softly stroking his firegun afterward* Saint Michel is pleased... another soul brought down in the flames, so the lambs may sleep, and sleep, and sleep without worrie.

Tale Weaver (GM): yes, Koln hears a satisfied laugh in his head
"Good my son"

Father Koln: *Father Koln kneels and prays for the mercy of this individual's soul... and his own*

Clover: Clover gives Koln a moment of silence, then crosses her arms and tilts her head in question, "hey, Koln?"

Meredith: *stands up*

Clover: "Did you ever blockade that door?"

Father Koln: *after blessing himself, he searches this person's pockets*

Father Koln: Hm, four leafed one? But of course!

Clover: *smiles in approval*

Father Koln: ((What's on this person's possession?))
((dont forget the room he came out of, but be careful))

Izillama: I'd like to perform the serach check to end all search checks, now

Tale Weaver (GM): he doesn't have anything on him

Father Koln: ((someone should do a spot check for any devices/traps alongside it, we dont want anyone going to sleep again))

Izillama:
rolling 1d20 + 15(9)+15=24

Tale Weaver (GM): he has a leather bondage/straight jacket on and a white mask clamped to his face.

Meredith: Meredith touches the mask lightly*
Clover: *sternly* LEAVE IT

Father Koln: *Koln touches the mask too*

Tale Weaver (GM): the mask seems to be made out of some sort of stone

Father Koln: *Spirit's Touch*

Tale Weaver (GM): roll a search check koln

Meredith: Don't you want to know what he looks like?

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover (you already searched this room)

Clover: "No. He's dead. Leave him be."

Lacey: the face of true madness lies beneath.

Meredith: *raises an eyebrow*

Father Koln: would heightened senses be allowed in this search check?

Clover: "I look at the face of true madness every day. Do you think I need to see more?"

Strider_Koln: I know it boosts my search checks, but with spirit's touch, it seems weird

Meredith: *looks into the little room without going in*

Father Koln: I do not like mirrors either, four leafed one....

Tale Weaver (GM): the room is pretty bare save for the beds and a night stand

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+13(10)+13=23

Tale Weaver (GM): oh ok, Koln (you hear endless screaming as a man screams into a mirror shattering it)

Meredith: Whatever *rolls eyes*
*tries to see anything in the little room without going in*

Father Koln: "The screams will never stop..." Koln sighs and turns to the door frame of the room the crazy man entered from. Going to roll a spot check for any devices on the door frame/threshold.

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+15(17)+15=32

Meredith: *sighs* looks at the door at the other side of the room and walks over*

Tale Weaver (GM): that door is locked but you don't see a lock at all.

Ladymermaid.: Blood buff

Father Koln: But four leafed one, we must be cautious, as John before he who looked like ze Lord, and just as humble.

Ladymermaid.: listen check at door.

Clover: *crosses her arms impatiently*

Father Koln: ((uhm... sooo did i find any traps along the doorframe/threshold?))

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln (no)

Clover: "Is it safe, Father?"

Tale Weaver (GM): what is meredith blood buffing? STR, DEX, CON?

Ladymermaid.: STR
rolling 1d20 + 2(14)+2=16

Tale Weaver (GM): ok, roll a listen check

Father Koln: It is NEVER safe, sister

Father Koln: Koln enters the room.

Clover: You said it wasn't safe yet!

Tale Weaver (GM): ok he has to make another Will Save

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+10(1)+10=11

Ladymermaid.: sleepy priest

Tale Weaver (GM): yup sleepy Koln

Clover: *face palm*

Tale Weaver (GM): lacey walks up behind Meredith
Father Koln: ((did we ever find out with the switch was for?))

Tale Weaver (GM): Lacey said it was a spicy donut

Clover: ((what switch?))

Father Koln: ((wtf))


Tale Weaver (GM): Meredith (you don't hear anything)

Lacey: that door is never open sweetie. I hear you get slapped on your bare bottom for going through there.

Ladymermaid.: *meredith turns around to face lacey* What? *than notices Koln* O man!!!

Clover: ^.^*

Father Koln: ((well crap, that might be why i'm asleep))

Clover: well, someone has to get Koln out...

Meredith: Wait! No!

Tale Weaver (GM): make a Will Save

Clover:
rolling 1d20 + 6(20)+6=26

Father Koln: ((check the switch first!)!

Tale Weaver (GM): ok so Clover is fine

Meredith: *runs over to Koln*

Clover: *Clover bends down and grabs Koln's head, shaking it slightly back and forth*

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln make a will save

Clover: *knock knock* Father? *knock knock* Father? *knock knock* Father?

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+10(7)+10=17

Tale Weaver (GM): koln wakes up

Father Koln: "You are but another one walking in the Light, equal. I am not your parent.... Heh, I was dreaming I was saved..."

Clover: *smiles* "That's a good dream, Koln."

Ladymermaid.: *goes over*

Lacey: the bats were wrong...

Lacey looks at the door, humming to herself.

Father Koln: I did not see any danger.. unless it was behind us the whole time.

Meredith: Yah well it could do more than put us asleep. Maybe it's spelled?

Father Koln: Taking off his hat, revealing Socrates, he walks to the switch. Not pressing it, but merely laying a finger on it, he tries to listen to its secrets
Spirits touch

Meredith: *frowns while watching*

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+13(7)+13=20

Lacey: Koln (you jump back as flame engulfs your vision)

Clover: "What was it?"

Father Koln: Mon Deiu!!

Meredith: *moves* Are you ok?

Clover: *narrows eyes, but remains silent*

Father Koln: Flamme'... ze flamme'...

Lacey: spicey yes?

Father Koln: I am as fine as one damned under Satan's cleft foot can be oui

Meredith: What happened?

Father Koln: I saw... l'inferno... fire everywhere

Meredith: ...maybe that keeps this fire in check

Lacey: works better than the old poker right?

Izillama: What is the switch mounted to?

Tale Weaver (GM): the side of the fireplace

Ladymermaid.: can i see lcaey over the fire?

Izillama: it's an open fireplace?

Tale Weaver (GM): it's inside a square enclosure that is open on 4 sides
the enclosure reaches up to the ceiling and no, Meredith can't see Lacey

Clover: "Well Koln, as the saying goes, let's not play with fire. Right?"

Meredith: *sigh* now what do we do?

Clover: (clover moves back into the sleepy room)

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover is fine...for now...

Meredith: *moves*

Clover: I'd like to thoroughly search the sleepy room
rolling 1d20 + 15(10)+15=25

Tale Weaver (GM): ok, you find a knife, and $20 in mixed dollars and change in the dresser as well as a piece of paper with a door drawn on it.

Meredith: What is it?

Clover: *taking said items she exits the room* "Hey Lacey? You're good at these" *beckons*

Lacey: Lacey walks over “Oh I love Sudoku!”

Clover: *clover hands her hte paper for analysis*

Lacey: Lacey looks at it and thinks for awhile before saying "That door." pointing at the one she was at.

Meredith: a way to open it?

Tale Weaver (GM): You hear banging and screaming coming from the room behind the door you barricaded.

Meredith: awesome
*sigh*
*moves to lean against barricade*

Clover:
rolling 1d20 + 3(11)+3=14

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+3(9)+3=12

Meredith:
rolling 1d20 + 3(7)+3=10

Lacey: Lacey's Init
rolling 1d20 + 9(6)+9=15

Tale Weaver (GM): There is a loud pounding on the door.

Meredith: Well lacey, does it help us open that other door?

Lacey: We cannot, it does not open the normal way. it opens with the mind.

Meredith: I'm not sure your minds count...

Clover: *rolls her eyes*

Lacey: I have many minds but not one has the answer to that door
rolling 3d20 + 5(9+11+11)+5=36

Meredith: well, we could take on the door knockers then go that way??

Lacey: Yes, the knockers…

Tale Weaver (GM): lots of pounding on the door

Meredith: Hold your horses!

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 3d6 + 3(4+3+1)+3=11

the barricade breaks a little

Meredith: Blood Buff STR and leans to hold it*

Lacey: Lacey will help brace the door

Lacey: I'm all up in your fur!

Meredith: *cracks a slight smile*

Clover: *Clover bellows at the door angrily, authoritatively, while she crosses the room* "HE will NOT be pleased with this insufferable cowardice of his servants!"
(Clover is going to take a look at the door).

Tale Weaver (GM): It's moving with the force that is being brought against it. you can see it starting to give way.

Tale Weaver (GM): it's Koln's turn

Tale Weaver (GM): the door is a-rockin'

Father Koln: so clover is just standing there?

Tale Weaver (GM): she is inspecting the door

Tale Weaver (GM): it has some strange nonsensical symbols on it like the front door did though.

Father Koln: "Laces, may I see ze door?"
((going to spirit touch the paper))
"Hurrie! There is not much time, ze door!"

Lacey: "A little busy" she says as she leans into the door. But I put it in my skirt waistband if you want to be a naughty priest and get it!

Meredith: *rolls eyes*

Father Koln: ...

Tale Weaver (GM): (have fun)

Father Koln: ((are you serious?))
((I hate you all))
Spirit's Touch

Meredith: ((in her waist band))

Tale Weaver (GM): on your next turn

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+13(19)+13=32

Tale Weaver (GM): it was tucked behind her belt

Izillama: ((mini skirts are very useful tools))

Father Koln: ((sigh, fine, i grabbed it))
((and provided i keep my concentration for the round, can we use that roll?))

Tale Weaver (GM): we can use that roll but on your next turn

Tale Weaver (GM): Meredith's turn

Ladymermaid.: ok now I blood Buff STR and braces my legs leaning against the door with my back.

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 3d20 + 5(19+6+11)+5=41

ok Meredith make a STR check

Ladymermaid.:
rolling 1d20 + 4(17)+4=21

Lacey: Aid STR Check

rolling 1d20 + 1(8)+1=9

Father Koln: ((lacey adds a papercup to the barricade))

Lacey: yeah, Lacey doesn't aid.

Tale Weaver (GM): so blood buff gives you a +4 to that so now it would be a 23

Tale Weaver (GM): which is a +7

Ladymermaid.: so 24

Tale Weaver (GM): if we're using that roll of 17 then yes

Ladymermaid.: ok cool

Tale Weaver (GM): they still manage to push you back

Ladymermaid.: how long does blod buff last?

Tale Weaver (GM): 1 minute. A conga line of crazies come through the door.

Father Koln: ((so about ten rounds, right?))
((six seconds))
Izillama: how many crazies?

Ladymermaid.: looks like 3

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 1d20 + 1(16)+1=17
rolling 1d20 + 1(11)+1=12
rolling 1d20 + 1(16)+1=17

those are their initiatives

Tale Weaver (GM): crazy man 3 attacks Meredith
rolling 1d20 + 5(16)+5=21

Ladymermaid.: blod buff help witht hat too?

Tale Weaver (GM): no, not unless you buffed DEX

Ladymermaid.: nope so 19. He hit me.

Tale Weaver (GM): yeah so it hit
rolling 1d6 + 3(4)+3=7

so 7 damage from a slam attack

Tale Weaver (GM): Crazy Man 1 can't do anything but move.
Meredith's turn

Meredith: *claws*

Meredith: (( my attack bonus is +14/+9, what does that mean))

Tale Weaver (GM): your first attack is +14 and the second is +9

Meredith:
rolling 1d20 + 14(9)+14=23

Tale Weaver (GM): that hits

Tale Weaver (GM): who are you hitting?

Meredith: sorry crazy man 2

Tale Weaver (GM): ok

Meredith:
rolling 1d20 + 9(20)+9=29
crit!

Tale Weaver (GM): ya!
confirm crit

Meredith:
rolling 1d20 + 9(20)+9=29

Tale Weaver (GM): confirmed!
so now we draw a card
lol "Severed Spine" double damage and 3d6 DEX damage

Meredith: ok first hit dmg

Tale Weaver (GM): so Merediths claws tear right through him. He gets a fort save for DEX damage.

Meredith:
rolling 1d8 + 7(6)+7=13

Tale Weaver (GM): and x2 is 26

Meredith: seven though i crit on the second one.

Tale Weaver (GM): so roll 1d8 again.

Meredith:
rolling 1d8 + 7(1)+7=8

Tale Weaver (GM): that will be the damage from the first claw.

Tale Weaver (GM): ok well he's torn to shreds!

Meredith: *growls*

Tale Weaver (GM): Lacey's turn

Lacey: *muffled* Get off me Kitty

Father Koln: O.O

Meredith: *blushes* sorry

Lacey: Good thing you’re not wearing a skirt!

Meredith: ((nope jeans all the way))

Lacey: Lacey will shoot at Crazy man 3


Lacey:
rolling 1d20 + 10(8)+10=18
hit
rolling 2d6 + 1(4+1)+1=6

rolling 1d20 + 5(3)+5=8
miss

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover's turn

Izillama: can I shoot at crazy man in the door?

Tale Weaver (GM): yes

Clover: (gonna shoot crazy man in the door)

Clover: first shot
rolling 1d20 + 9(16)+9=25

Tale Weaver (GM): hit

Clover:
rolling 2d4 +(4+4)= 8
second shot
rolling 1d20 + 4(13)+4=17

Tale Weaver (GM): hit

Clover:
rolling 2d4 +(1+4)=  5

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln's turn

Father Koln: Taking a 5 foot step there and unleashing a burst fire on crazy man 3 for attack 1

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+6(18)+6=24

Tale Weaver (GM): ouch

Father Koln:
rolling 4d6+2(6+5+5+6)+2=24

Tale Weaver (GM): well he's down!

Father Koln: Second attack, for other crazy man

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+5(7)+5=12

Tale Weaver (GM): miss

Tale Weaver (GM): and Koln needs to reload.

Father Koln: ((yeah, i've been counting, that's nine bullets from his ten bullet clip))

Tale Weaver (GM): Crazy Man goes for Meredith stepping all over his fallen comrade.

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 1d20 + 5(4)+5=9
and misses horribly!

Meredith's turn

Ladymermaid.: *snicker*
((meredith did that))

Meredith: *hiss* claw one
rolling 1d20 + 14(19)+14=33

Meredith:
rolling 1d8 + 7(3)+7=10

second claw

Tale Weaver (GM): He gets a nasty slash across the throat and chest.

Meredith:
rolling 1d20 + 9(2)+9=11

Father Koln: ((so tempted to drag one of these s back and show the prince. "We found Grout's killer. This guy! Reward plz!"))

Tale Weaver (GM): miss

Meredith: *glare*
Tale Weaver (GM): lol, i don't think they'll believe you.

Lacey: Lacey will take a 5ft sterp back and shoot

rolling 1d20 + 10(18)+10=28

rolling 2d6 + 1(4+4)+1=9

Tale Weaver (GM): He dead.

Tale Weaver (GM): in fact they're all just piles of mush after that.

Meredith: Ugh I'm tired of ugly cult crazies.

Father Koln: I will pray for them this night, and every night since.

Meredith: Thats a lot of people to pray for after awhile.

Father Koln: What's the paper door hold...?

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln (your gun seems to pulsate in your hand)

Father Koln: This shephard has many souls to watch as they leave towards the darkness
*reloads his gun, and softly pets its hot metal shaft*
((what did spirit's touch tell me?))

Lacey: Lacey looks at Koln doing that and cocks her head curiously

Tale Weaver (GM): you see the crazy man from the sleepy room running out of a dining area with that paper and stashing it under his pillow

Father Koln: Oh.. I see...

Meredith: ((could be enlightening))

Father Koln: ((Hey, btw... Koln's a HOLY man, could someone else loot the bodies for a change?))

Tale Weaver (GM): they have nothing

Father Koln: Blessed are these masked ones... those who have nothing, will hold all of Creation in their hands.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 21, 2013)

Meredith steps over the bodies and peers into the doorway they came through.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 22, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith steps over the bodies and peers into the doorway they came through.




You see what looks like a dining room in the next room. A simple table set with gray cloth that seems to be made from the same bland fabric as the robes that the robed figures were wearing. Simple dishes and cups, all made from the same polished clay material as the masks they were wearing are set before each of a dozen chairs. Four serving bowls, all empty, are set on the table, as are half a dozen depleted pitchers.

A massive chandelier hangs from a length of heavy chain above the table. By design or chance, the composition of the chandelier makes it look like a great mechanical spider. In fact you notice that the placements of the lights on the chandelier throws long, crisscrossing shadows that look uncomfortably like the strands of an ensnaring web on the walls and ceiling. There is also a closed door on the left side of the room.


----------



## izillama (Apr 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


What/Who does the marker with the X in it in the room symbolize? Also, can I roll a Gather Information check on the chandelier without entering the room?


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 22, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What/Who does the marker with the X in it in the room symbolize? Also, can I roll a Gather Information check on the chandelier without entering the room?












*OOC:*


 How do I turn off the jukebox in the game?! 







"Be on guard four leafed one. One more seat, and it would be ze Last Supper, no? And Green Marie, very well done. Quick as St. Michel's fiery blade, but with the power of Samson's biceps! I can already hear ze crimson cleft-footed one shaking fear at your tremendous growl!"

As Clover looks at the chandelier, Koln tries to spot any obvious traps, as much as he can, before entering the room.









*OOC:*


 Rolled a 27 spot check with heightened senses on roll20







Analyzing his surroundings, he turns to Lacey "You know this expression Americans say about le 'talking walls.' L'ironic, no? Oh if only they would silence themselves!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 23, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What/Who does the marker with the X in it in the room symbolize? Also, can I roll a Gather Information check on the chandelier without entering the room?












*OOC:*


There's no need for Gather Information, that's more for researching to find out about someone or something. The marker with the X over it is a dead robed madman.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 23, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How do I turn off the jukebox in the game?!












*OOC:*


You don't, I have it on endless loop, mwahahaha!!









Strider_Koln said:


> As Clover looks at the chandelier, Koln tries to spot any obvious traps, as much as he can, before entering the room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Koln
[sblock]You don't see any traps but you do see a filled glass at the head of the table and a small cassette tape as well.[/sblock]



Strider_Koln said:


> Analyzing his surroundings, he turns to Lacey "You know this expression Americans say about le 'talking walls.' L'ironic, no? Oh if only they would silence themselves!"




Lacey says "You know, funny you say that because Dr. Grout has a room here that is all ears! But I know what you mean. I hear the test subjects calling out to us and alas we have no cake for them."


----------



## izillama (Apr 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


You can "mute" the in game music with the settings menu on the right hand side of the screen.







Cautiously, Clover walked over to the robed figure and stared down at his covered head. Before the door had burst, she had been certain that the crazy cultists would have been the ones to burst through. But had the crazy psycho people killed this man before he had a chance to escape? If so, where had the rest of them gone?









*OOC:*


What kind of wounds are on the crazy cultist? Can Clover tell if this was one of the original cultist group that we encountered earlier?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 24, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You can "mute" the in game music with the settings menu on the right hand side of the screen.
> ...




        *GM:*  Do a Heal Check on him to see how he died.     

As much as you can tell from a crazy man dressed in black robes with his face covered in a mask, he looks like one of the people you saw in the room before.


----------



## izillama (Apr 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


Only rolled a 12 for a heal check on roll20


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 24, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Only rolled a 12 for a heal check on roll20




Clover
[sblock]You can't figure out how the guy died, he seems bruised all over making it hard to tell if they are serious or superficial wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 25, 2013)

Koln's attention is turned towards the body in the room. He kneels down, again taking off his hat, and gently laying his hands on the person's wounds.









*OOC:*


 Can I do a Spirit's Touch to detect any psychic residue left on this person? If so, I'll take ten.

In any event, I do want to know what's in his pockets. Also, what was the glass at the table filled with? What color? Also, is the top of the glass wet with its contents, indicating it's been freshly sipped, or dry? Details man! They will bury us if we're not careful.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 25, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's attention is turned towards the body in the room. He kneels down, again taking off his hat, and gently laying his hands on the person's wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


No, you can't do Spirit's Touch on the poor guy. You can try to do a heal check yourself if you want to as well.







The robed madman doesn't have anything on his person. The liquid in the glass is red and it doesn't look like it was drank recently.


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 25, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> No, you can't do Spirit's Touch on the poor guy. You can try to do a heal check yourself if you want to as well.
> ...




Meredith walks over to the door to the left and does a listen check.   I got an 11 on d20.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 26, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith walks over to the door to the left and does a listen check.   I got an 11 on d20.












*OOC:*


You guys should write what you are rolling for on the roll20 board in case you have to make multiple rolls.







Meredith
[sblock]You don't hear any noise behind the door.[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 26, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You guys should write what you are rolling for on the roll20 board in case you have to make multiple rolls.
> ...




Meredith inspects the door, does it have a normal knob, any writing on it, etc?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 26, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith inspects the door, does it have a normal knob, any writing on it, etc?




It has a knob, it's a normal door.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 26, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> No, you can't do Spirit's Touch on the poor guy. You can try to do a heal check yourself if you want to as well.
> ...












*OOC:*


 Oh well, it was worth a shot. Yeah, I'll have Dr. Koln do a heal check.... God help us...

Oh hey, rolled a 21. Neat! 
btw
Are the glass's contents red like blood, and coppery to the smell?







"It is simple four leafed one. This one is no more, as he has been led away by Sister Death... peachy keen, no?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 27, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Oh well, it was worth a shot. Yeah, I'll have Dr. Koln do a heal check.... God help us...
> ...




Koln
[sblock]It seems that the man died of blunt force injuries and there are even some large scratches that look like they should be claws.[/sblock]

The glass's contents have an iron-like smell to them. You think it is probably blood.



Strider_Koln said:


> "It is simple four leafed one. This one is no more, as he has been led away by Sister Death... peachy keen, no?"





Lacey says "Yes! Sister Death came in her fancy sunglasses and took his peaches!"


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 27, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> It has a knob, it's a normal door.




Meredith tries to open the door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 29, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith tries to open the door.




The door opens into a stairwell where another body of a robed man lies. The stairwell is painted with a flat gray wash that the years have laced with cracks and gouges. Dust seems to hang perpetually in the air. Something else teases your senses here, an odor of mildew or age that seems familiar but which you are unable to give a name to. There are a set of stairs leading up here.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Apr 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I'll take ten to do a Search check with Heightened Senses to search the table, and under the table and chairs, for anything of importance.


----------



## ladymermaid (Apr 29, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The door opens into a stairwell where another body of a robed man lies. The stairwell is painted with a flat gray wash that the years have laced with cracks and gouges. Dust seems to hang perpetually in the air. Something else teases your senses here, an odor of mildew or age that seems familiar but which you are unable to give a name to. There are a set of stairs leading up here.




Meredith crouches down and checks the body for anything useful. 









*OOC:*


 Search Check 1d20=11


----------



## izillama (Apr 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


Hey guys, I do check this board every day. Sorry I've been quiet, but I've really had nothing useful to add. So, for the sake of clarification, what kind of stairwell is it? You said that the steps lead up, but is it one of those switchback stairs that also leads down, like into a basement? If so, or if not, which way is the robed man lying? Was he trying to flee up or down when he was attacked and died?







Arms crossed, Clover carefully picked her way through the room and leaned nonchalantly on the door frame of the stairway, watching Meredith check the man's body. She tilted her head in silent observation, then found herself sniffing at the air to try and discern the smell. 









*OOC:*


I rolled a 21 (Gather Information) on roll20. What does Clover smell?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 30, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith crouches down and checks the body for anything useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing useful.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 30, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I do check this board every day. Sorry I've been quiet, but I've really had nothing useful to add. So, for the sake of clarification, what kind of stairwell is it? You said that the steps lead up, but is it one of those switchback stairs that also leads down, like into a basement? If so, or if not, which way is the robed man lying? Was he trying to flee up or down when he was attacked and died?
> ...












*OOC:*


For all intensive purposes we are using the Search check for smell. So roll that instead.


----------



## izillama (Apr 30, 2013)

*OOC:*


Ok, rolled a 19 for a search (smell) check. Thank goodness for my +15!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 30, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ok, rolled a 19 for a search (smell) check. Thank goodness for my +15!





Clover
[sblock]You think you can make out the faint hint of sulfur.[/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Apr 30, 2013)

Clover's mouth turned down into a frown and she heard herself mumble, as if by rote, "Sulfur. Atomic symbol, S. Atomic number, 16. Used in the creation of steel, rubber, and _explosives_."

Sensing danger, she called over her shoulder to Koln, "Hey, Koln? If you're coming this way, maybe use a little less boom and a little more caution. I think we might be headed into a flammable situation."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Apr 30, 2013)

Lacey produces the tape player from her bag and says "You think that magical disk on the table will talk to us in here?"


----------



## ladymermaid (May 1, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover's mouth turned down into a frown and she heard herself mumble, as if by rote, "Sulfur. Atomic symbol, S. Atomic number, 16. Used in the creation of steel, rubber, and _explosives_."
> 
> Sensing danger, she called over her shoulder to Koln, "Hey, Koln? If you're coming this way, maybe use a little less boom and a little more caution. I think we might be headed into a flammable situation."





Meredith stands up and turns around, "Great, always loved a lit match." peers up the staircase but not wanting to venture to far alone goes back into the dinning room.



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey produces the tape player from her bag and says "You think that magical disk on the table will talk to us in here?"




Meredith walks up to Lacey and peers at the tape player over her shoulder.


----------



## izillama (May 1, 2013)

Clover sighed loudly at Meredith's pathetic attempt at a joke, throwing moodily over her shoulder, "It's not a _lit match_. More like a stick of dynamite whose fuse hasn't been lit yet, we can hope. And _yes_, Lacey. Go ahead and put the magical disk on the table into the tape player." Arms still crossed, she whipped around to face the room, her face set arrogantly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 1, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith stands up and turns around, "Great, always loved a lit match." peers up the staircase but not wanting to venture to far alone goes back into the dinning room.
> 
> 
> 
> Meredith walks up to Lacey and peers at the tape player over her shoulder.




Lacey opens the tape player and presents the open player to Meredith "It wants to sing, either insert tape or finger for pretty music."


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 1, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'll take ten to do a Search check with Heightened Senses to search the table, and under the table and chairs, for anything of importance.












*OOC:*


 Soooo... did I find anything?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 1, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Soooo... did I find anything?












*OOC:*


Nope, nothing but the glass and the tape.


----------



## ladymermaid (May 3, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover sighed loudly at Meredith's pathetic attempt at a joke, throwing moodily over her shoulder, "It's not a _lit match_. More like a stick of dynamite whose fuse hasn't been lit yet, we can hope. And _yes_, Lacey. Go ahead and put the magical disk on the table into the tape player." Arms still crossed, she whipped around to face the room, her face set arrogantly.




Meredith says no nonchalantly over her shoulder, "No, I meant I like the smell of a lit match, but your right a fist full of dynamite is not my idea of a good time." 



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey opens the tape player and presents the open player to Meredith "It wants to sing, either insert tape or finger for pretty music."




Meredith picks the tape up off the table, puts it in the player and hits play.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 4, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith says no nonchalantly over her shoulder, "No, I meant I like the smell of a lit match, but your right a fist full of dynamite is not my idea of a good time."
> 
> 
> 
> Meredith picks the tape up off the table, puts it in the player and hits play.












*OOC:*


I didn't see Clover's post until now for some reason. Oh well.







The tape plays while Lacey holds the tape player. She looks at it curiously as it rolls on.

"Another unfortunate casualty of the tide of time, insane asylums. I lament their loss not only as brokerage houses for the breadth and death of human psychosis but also I shall mourn the loss of that peculiar environment present only in an insane asylum. That palpable atmosphere of blistered brains and churning bowels, the unique aroma of freely flowing bodily fluids, that gently rolling cacophony of distant sobs and screams, the muttered cursing at perceived enemies and the blissful gurgling of the lobotomized; like a newborn babe discovering the sky. Mmm...well, I'll still find test subjects as surely as I find bloody sustenance in the night, but this climate I fear will never be replicated."

Lacey begins to sob "Bars on the windows...blood on the floor...Sister Mary with the ruler, please...no more..."


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 4, 2013)

Koln joins Clover in the other room, kneeling down, and inspecting the body.









*OOC:*


 Heal check to see how this one died... and hopefully get an idea of how long ago.  Furry S.:      Koln's latest heal check: 
1d20+3      (20) +3              *=*23      

Sweet, natural 20

Rolled in roll20 game


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 4, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln joins Clover in the other room, kneeling down, and inspecting the body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Koln
[sblock]
It looks like this guy died of suffocation which is quite strange considering there are no marks on his body to suggest he was strangled. It looks like he died recently as he is still a little warm.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (May 4, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I didn't see Clover's post until now for some reason. Oh well.
> ...




Meredith puts a hand on Lacey's shoulder softly and with concern in her voice she says, "Are you ok Lacey? No one's going to hurt you." She gently rubs Lacey's shoulder with concern on her face.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 4, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith puts a hand on Lacey's shoulder softly and with concern in her voice she says, "Are you ok Lacey? No one's going to hurt you." She gently rubs Lacey's shoulder with concern on her face.




Lacey smiles at Meredith. Taking the tape out of the player she throws it over her shoulder and says "Thanks Marie. We should not linger here or the asylum will surely come to claim us. Upstairs is where we must go."


----------



## ladymermaid (May 4, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey smiles at Meredith. Taking the tape out of the player she throws it over her shoulder and says "Thanks Marie. We should not linger here or the asylum will surely come to claim us. Upstairs is where we must go."




Meredith smiles back, "Ok let's hope we don't run into to many more crazy cult guys." Meredith turns around, walks over to the door jam, leans against it behind Clover, "Think were ready to head upstairs?"


----------



## izillama (May 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


I think that what Koln noticed when he examined the body is pertinent information that I think needs to be shared before we blindly barge up the stairs. It's not known "in game" until he says it. And since Koln has been unable to post for a while, I think it's unfair to just jump ahead without him getting the chance. Therefore, I am holding my action and response to Meredith for now.


----------



## ladymermaid (May 7, 2013)

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think that what Koln noticed when he examined the body is pertinent information that I think needs to be shared before we blindly barge up the stairs. It's not known "in game" until he says it. And since Koln has been unable to post for a while, I think it's unfair to just jump ahead without him getting the chance. Therefore, I am holding my action and response to Meredith for now.












*OOC:*


 I agree, we will wait.


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 7, 2013)

"This one passed over, through lack of breathable air. However, his neck is without any markings. We have no reason to fear, but Socrates..."

Father Koln reaches into his pocket, giving him three pets before placing in him a drawer in the other room (Made a marking on the map).

"I am afraid this is a place where reason and faith must come apart... if only for moment."


----------



## ladymermaid (May 8, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "This one passed over, through lack of breathable air. However, his neck is without any markings. We have no reason to fear, but Socrates..."
> 
> Father Koln reaches into his pocket, giving him three pets before placing in him a drawer in the other room (Made a marking on the map).
> 
> "I am afraid this is a place where reason and faith must come apart... if only for moment."




Meredith turns to look at Koln, "Do you think it's something like carbon monoxide that killed him, like if you suffocated in a car running in a closed garage?"


----------



## izillama (May 8, 2013)

Clover nodded at the wisdom of leaving Socrates behind while they ventured upstairs. She then tilted her head towards Meredith at the woman's question--snide remark perched precariously close to the tip of her tongue, before she retracted it at the last moment--and jumped in before Koln could start raving about cars, "Close. Not carbon monoxide, but _sulfur _dioxide. Same effect. It can result in respiratory symptoms, difficulty breathing, and even premature death, like our cowled friend here. Volcanoes are a major source of sulfur dioxide. But as I see a lack of lava in the immediate vicinity, and since we do seem to be embroiled in the mansion of a mad doctor of sorts, I would assume the source is a little more scientific and controlled in nature. In the laboratory, sulfur dioxide can be used for bleaching, as a refrigerant, and it can be used to block nerve signals in living organisms." She nodded towards the drawer Koln had just returned from, "Which is why it's best to keep our little friend well away from danger."









*OOC:*


I love Wikipedia.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 8, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "This one passed over, through lack of breathable air. However, his neck is without any markings. We have no reason to fear, but Socrates..."
> 
> Father Koln reaches into his pocket, giving him three pets before placing in him a drawer in the other room (Made a marking on the map).
> 
> "I am afraid this is a place where reason and faith must come apart... if only for moment."





Socrates sniffs at the air curiously as he explores the inside of the drawer. He looks at Koln before scurrying off to explore the dresser looking for food.

Koln
[sblock]Socrates says "You can leave me in a drawer but I will always be right behind you."[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (May 8, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover nodded at the wisdom of leaving Socrates behind while they ventured upstairs. She then tilted her head towards Meredith at the woman's question--snide remark perched precariously close to the tip of her tongue, before she retracted it at the last moment--and jumped in before Koln could start raving about cars, "Close. Not carbon monoxide, but _sulfur _dioxide. Same effect. It can result in respiratory symptoms, difficulty breathing, and even premature death, like our cowled friend here. Volcanoes are a major source of sulfur dioxide. But as I see a lack of lava in the immediate vicinity, and since we do seem to be embroiled in the mansion of a mad doctor of sorts, I would assume the source is a little more scientific and controlled in nature. In the laboratory, sulfur dioxide can be used for bleaching, as a refrigerant, and it can be used to block nerve signals in living organisms." She nodded towards the drawer Koln had just returned from, "Which is why it's best to keep our little friend well away from danger."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"O Ok. Well good thing we don't need to breathe. I'll let you lead the way Koln." she says with a smile at him.


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 8, 2013)

Koln blesses Socrates, and waves "bye bye" before closing the drawer almost completely. He heads to the other room and looks up at the stairs, hoping to see Heaven above.









*OOC:*


 What can we see from the bottom of the staircase?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 9, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln blesses Socrates, and waves "bye bye" before closing the drawer almost completely. He heads to the other room and looks up at the stairs, hoping to see Heaven above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is a wooden door at the top of the staircase, it's closed.


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 10, 2013)

"Then, if we are ready, Allons-y!" 









*OOC:*


 If there's no objections, we're moving up the stairs a as a group. 







"Those who have ears listen... The walls have not had a moment of silence between them since we entered. How about this door? Lacey, si vous plait?"









*OOC:*


 Koln will do a Listen check at the door. Lacey is welcome to help. With Heightened Senses, rolled a 22 in the game.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 12, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Those who have ears listen... The walls have not had a moment of silence between them since we entered. How about this door? Lacey, si vous plait?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lacey will aid in listening at the door, she'll put her head to Koln's head which is at the door, thereby helping him listen because four ears are better than two!

        *GM:*  Lacey rolled a 30 to aid so Koln gets a 24 to listen. There is no sound behind the door.     

        *GM:*  Lacey rolled a 17 to search the door for traps. Found no traps.     

Lacey says "This door will not bite."


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 14, 2013)

"Very good, thanks sister. We are closer to ending this nightmare now, no? With the Grace of God, may we exit this room better than we enter it. Amen!" Koln turns the knob and opens the door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 15, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Very good, thanks sister. We are closer to ending this nightmare now, no? With the Grace of God, may we exit this room better than we enter it. Amen!" Koln turns the knob and opens the door.




Behind the door is a simple little sitting room. Two chairs sit on either side of a small coffee table. On the coffee table is another cassette tape. There is a closed door at the south end of the room.


----------



## ladymermaid (May 15, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Behind the door is a simple little sitting room. Two chairs sit on either side of a small coffee table. On the coffee table is another cassette tape. There is a closed door at the south end of the room.




Meredith,"O great another tape." *sighs*


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 15, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith,"O great another tape." *sighs*




Lacey holds up the tape player in front of her with an evil grin.


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 18, 2013)

"Do not fret sister Green Marie, for the Lord's light will protect you from what evil may come from that talking box. Play it, Laces."









*OOC:*


 I'd love it if one of these tapes were a recording of someone screaming, very loudly, "THEY'RE IN HERE!!! GET THEM! GET THEM NOW! HURRY! GET THEM! THEY ARE IN THIS ROOM!! NO NO NO, NOT THAT ROOM! THIS ROOM!! NOW!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 20, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Do not fret sister Green Marie, for the Lord's light will protect you from what evil may come from that talking box. Play it, Laces."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lacey puts the tape into the recorder and presses "Play". 

"Often I reflect with great regret on the missed opportunity that was my infector. Had I been conscious after the attack I could have stopped the orderlies from locking her in the roaming pen. What I would give for just one interview, a few simple questions of the plague-ridden woman who met her end that dawn. Of course there is no guarantee she would have been any more helpful than my current crop of test subjects, mewling wretches. Few could be called enthusiastic. Given the nature of the tests I cannot expect the same fervor from all but a modicum of cooperation would be appreciated, animals. The one called 'John' went as far as to gnaw off his own arm and escape into the floorboards like some feral rodent. I still hear him scurrying about at night, he must be making an atrocious mess in there!"


----------



## ladymermaid (May 21, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey puts the tape into the recorder and presses "Play".
> 
> "Often I reflect with great regret on the missed opportunity that was my infector. Had I been conscious after the attack I could have stopped the orderlies from locking her in the roaming pen. What I would give for just one interview, a few simple questions of the plague-ridden woman who met her end that dawn. Of course there is no guarantee she would have been any more helpful than my current crop of test subjects, mewling wretches. Few could be called enthusiastic. Given the nature of the tests I cannot expect the same fervor from all but a modicum of cooperation would be appreciated, animals. The one called 'John' went as far as to gnaw off his own arm and escape into the floorboards like some feral rodent. I still hear him scurrying about at night, he must be making an atrocious mess in there!"




Meredith lifts her eye brows, "O good, perhaps there's one left..or you know If I'd chewed off my own arm to get away from someone..I could see me turning around and killing them in hopes of escape."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 21, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith lifts her eye brows, "O good, perhaps there's one left..or you know If I'd chewed off my own arm to get away from someone..I could see me turning around and killing them in hopes of escape."




Lacey says "There was no escape for them that didn't end with an electric shock I am sure."


----------



## izillama (May 21, 2013)

Ok, enough.

Clover crossed her arms and quirked an eyebrow at Lacey, "Out of curiosity, could an electric shock really even hurt us? I mean, clearly, the test subjects he's speaking of were vampires. I'm assuming Malkavians. It would seem that he was trying to cure, or at least research, their dementia--which he would have diagnosed from their... er... 'Malkavian-isms'. It seems as though he didn't even realize they had turned him. Half of his recordings are very lucid. The other half mad."

Gingerly, she took the tape player from Lacey and extracted the tape, adding it to her growing collection and speaking, as though to herself, "A good question, then, is what happened to the test subjects? Maybe he was attempting to cure vampirism, much like our Denver friend." She stared pointedly at Koln.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 21, 2013)

izillama said:


> Ok, enough.
> 
> Clover crossed her arms and quirked an eyebrow at Lacey, "Out of curiosity, could an electric shock really even hurt us? I mean, clearly, the test subjects he's speaking of were vampires. I'm assuming Malkavians. It would seem that he was trying to cure, or at least research, their dementia--which he would have diagnosed from their... er... 'Malkavian-isms'. It seems as though he didn't even realize they had turned him. Half of his recordings are very lucid. The other half mad."
> 
> Gingerly, she took the tape player from Lacey and extracted the tape, adding it to her growing collection and speaking, as though to herself, "A good question, then, is what happened to the test subjects? Maybe he was attempting to cure vampirism, much like our Denver friend." She stared pointedly at Koln.




Lacey says "Electricity is a big ouchie, much like fire. Ever have electrodes attached to your nipples? There was this one time I-"

Lacey is cut short by the sound of scuffling somewhere beyond the southern door leading out of the room. The door is closed but the noise sounded close.


----------



## ladymermaid (May 22, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey says "Electricity is a big ouchie, much like fire. Ever have electrodes attached to your nipples? There was this one time I-"
> 
> Lacey is cut short by the sound of scuffling somewhere beyond the southern door leading out of the room. The door is closed but the noise sounded close.




Meredith turns to the door that the noise came from and pulls out her claws. She walks over to the door and stands to the side of it, "One of you want to check this one?" She looks to Lacey and Koln.


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 22, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith turns to the door that the noise came from and pulls out her claws. She walks over to the door and stands to the side of it, "One of you want to check this one?" She looks to Lacey and Koln.




Father Koln nods. He removes his hat, and places it on Clover's head before producing his firegun.

"Do you hear what I hear???" He asks of Lacey in a sing-song voice.









*OOC:*


 Rolling a Listen check with Heightened Senses. Hopefully Koln can hear more than just the scuffling that everyone else hears.

Rolled a 26 in the game. 

Lacey can Listen too if she wants


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 23, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln nods. He removes his hat, and places it on Clover's head before producing his firegun.
> 
> "Do you hear what I hear???" He asks of Lacey in a sing-song voice.
> 
> ...




Lacey listens as well (rolled an 18). 

Koln
[sblock]
The sounds you hear sound like someone shuffling through what you can guess is a hallway outside the door. The sound of the irregular footsteps echos against the wall suggesting an empty corridor. You think you can pinpoint where the sound is coming from roughly (see the red 'X' on the map).
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln (May 27, 2013)

Scratching his chin, he takes back his hat from Clover's head. He then begins idly chewing on his left sleeve as he studies the room.









*OOC:*


 Search check for any hidden doors/windows/openings in this room. 

Rolled a 29 on the board.

Koln will also do a spot check on the door for any suspicious looking wiring/trap apparatus

Rolled a 28

If there are no traps, no hidden passages, then Koln will carefully and quietly open the door, hoping to catch the scuffler by surprise, if there aren't any objections...


----------



## Tale_Weaver (May 27, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Scratching his chin, he takes back his hat from Clover's head. He then begins idly chewing on his left sleeve as he studies the room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lacey moves up behind Koln and whispers "I think he needs a Doctor. He is heading in the wrong direction."

Koln
[sblock]
There are no hidden doors/windows/openings and there is nothing suspicious about the door. It's not locked either.
[/sblock]

If Koln does open the door he sees a dimly lit hallway. The sounds of scuffling are getting fainter.


----------



## ladymermaid (May 27, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey moves up behind Koln and whispers "I think he needs a Doctor. He is heading in the wrong direction."
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> ...




Meredith moves and peaks behind Kolns right shoulder to try and see anything but only sees the dimly lit hallway as well.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jun 1, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey moves up behind Koln and whispers "I think he needs a Doctor. He is heading in the wrong direction."
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> ...






ladymermaid said:


> Meredith moves and peaks behind Kolns right shoulder to try and see anything but only sees the dimly lit hallway as well.




Meredith sighs," We'll let's not let him get away. Come on Lacey." Meredith moves past Koln and steps into the hallway, searching for anything of concern in the dim light. 









*OOC:*


 Search Check for any obstructions, people, signs of a struggle, blood: rolled a 15 in the game


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 1, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith sighs," We'll let's not let him get away. Come on Lacey." Meredith moves past Koln and steps into the hallway, searching for anything of concern in the dim light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













*OOC:*


Yay finally someone moved! Please label your rolls on the roll20 board, type what you are rolling for before you roll it.







Lacey follows Meredith out into the hallway. She will do a Search Check as well.

                                  rolling 1d20 + 7 (20)+7*=*27      

Meredith doesn't notice it right away but Lacey points out some blood stains on the floor leading down the right hallway to what looks like a doorway further down the hall.

The scuffling sounds have either stopped or are too far away to hear. Lacey tries to listen for them. 

Lacey Listen Check
                                  rolling 1d20 + 8 (8)+8*=*16      

She whispers to Meredith "I can't hear our hallway stalker."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 2, 2013)

Father Koln follows, with weapon in hand and prayer in throat. He looks down the other hallway, and at the doors to His left.

"I hope we do not have to bother Saint Anthony for his time... This mansion keeps growing and growing, no?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Jun 3, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yay finally someone moved! Please label your rolls on the roll20 board, type what you are rolling for before you roll it.
> ...




"Ok" Meredith goes to the right hallway towards the blood stains Lacey pointed out and peeks around the corner claws still drawn. 









*OOC:*


 Search check down the hallway for anything and where the trail of blood leads. 

rolling 1d20 (8)=8


----------



## izillama (Jun 4, 2013)

Clover felt a grumble of impatience rise at the back of her throat. Hands on hips, she stepped up behind her companions, hissing, "This is _absurd_. You know that, right? it's going to be _dawn_ before we get anywhere in this ******* house. And for what? To appease Miss-high-and-mighty-precious-Prince Victoria?"

Reaching behind her, she pulled her pistol out and stood poised with the muzzle at the floor. Practically growling in disgust, she spoke to Koln, "I'm all for baiting a trap, Father. Assuming the crazies in this house aren't _deaf_, I'd be happy to have them come to us and pick them off one-by-one, rather than wait for them to pop out on us at an inopportune moment. Besides, I don't know what's with all the whispering. If they haven't heard the fighting downstairs and the doors opening around up here by now, I don't think that any amount of stealth is really going to help much. Now please, please, _please_ let us just _bait_ them so we can get the **** out of here!"









*OOC:*


No, I won't really shoot up the place unless others are on board with it. But really, it's what I'd LOVE to do at this point. This is turning into another never-ending-dungeon... *COUGH COUGH*


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 4, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover felt a grumble of impatience rise at the back of her throat. Hands on hips, she stepped up behind her companions, hissing, "This is _absurd_. You know that, right? it's going to be _dawn_ before we get anywhere in this ******* house. And for what? To appease Miss-high-and-mighty-precious-Prince Victoria?"
> 
> Reaching behind her, she pulled her pistol out and stood poised with the muzzle at the floor. Practically growling in disgust, she spoke to Koln, "I'm all for baiting a trap, Father. Assuming the crazies in this house aren't _deaf_, I'd be happy to have them come to us and pick them off one-by-one, rather than wait for them to pop out on us at an inopportune moment. Besides, I don't know what's with all the whispering. If they haven't heard the fighting downstairs and the doors opening around up here by now, I don't think that any amount of stealth is really going to help much. Now please, please, _please_ let us just _bait_ them so we can get the **** out of here!"
> 
> ...





Father Koln hurries to Clover, putting his finger down the barrel of her gun. "No! Do not! Of course they know we are here. We are guests,  you see. However, this house is innocent. And as a priest, I will not allow any harm to come to the innocent on my watch. These walls... these walls mon pettite, do you not hear them? They say, 'Help! Help! Help!' the cries of all of their minds, all round us. Oui, my head aches too, but taking it out on the innocent is not ze Christian path. Now come, four leafed one. Help me look at these portals here..."

Koln grips Clover by her sleeve, pulling her over to the doors on the right. Before leaving, he says to Lacey, "Sister Laces, be a good soul and check that door closest to you. Check if it is locked, and listen well to its secrets. I hear all voices here, some watching... and I do not want them to see our backs."









*OOC:*


 Koln is going to first take 10 to spot check the doors closest to him with heightened senses, looking for traps. Then I will roll up a listen check with heightened senses for any mouth-breathers on the other side of both doors. I do not want us advancing down these hallways and have a bunch of badguys come after us from behind. Koln is asking Lacey to do the same thing. Clover is welcome to help. 

Rolled a 23 for the top door, 31 for the other one.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 4, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> "Ok" Meredith goes to the right hallway towards the blood stains Lacey pointed out and peeks around the corner claws still drawn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The trail definitely leads under the closed door. Nothing else is discovered by Meredith's search.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 4, 2013)

*Grout's Mansion 11:00pm*

Father Koln is the first to hear it. The scuffling sound is getting louder as whoever is wandering the hall approaches from the right hallway where Koln is standing. 

Koln sees the figure of a man wearing a similar bondage type outfit like the crazies encountered downstairs.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 4, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln hurries to Clover, putting his finger down the barrel of her gun. "No! Do not! Of course they know we are here. We are guests,  you see. However, this house is innocent. And as a priest, I will not allow any harm to come to the innocent on my watch. These walls... these walls mon pettite, do you not hear them? They say, 'Help! Help! Help!' the cries of all of their minds, all round us. Oui, my head aches too, but taking it out on the innocent is not ze Christian path. Now come, four leafed one. Help me look at these portals here..."
> 
> Koln grips Clover by her sleeve, pulling her over to the doors on the right. Before leaving, he says to Lacey, "Sister Laces, be a good soul and check that door closest to you. Check if it is locked, and listen well to its secrets. I hear all voices here, some watching... and I do not want them to see our backs."
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Didn't see this post whoops! This happens before the post above.







Lacey goes over to the door on the leftand checks it. 

Lacey Search Check on the door with Heightened Senses.                                                        rolling 1d20 + 15(8)+15*=*23

Lacey indicates that the door is locked by shaking ehr head and rubbing her tummy. She puts a finger to her lips and points down the hall indicating that she doesn't want to try opening it until the hallway is cleared.

Koln
[sblock]
You hear what sounds like wind behind the top door and some shuffling noises are coming from behind the right door like there might be someone in the room.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Jun 5, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Didn't see this post whoops! This happens before the post above.
> ...






Tale_Weaver said:


> Father Koln is the first to hear it. The scuffling sound is getting louder as whoever is wandering the hall approaches from the right hallway where Koln is standing.
> 
> Koln sees the figure of a man wearing a similar bondage type outfit like the crazies encountered downstairs.




Meredith crosses over to Lacey and stands next to the wall a little bit from the door and looks back at Koln.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 5, 2013)

Father Koln nods at Lacey and Meredith. He blesses himself, and points at Clover, and back to the room behind her, instructing her to conceal herself. He makes similar motions at Lacey and Meredith. He then puts his finger to his mouth and fades into the shadows, waiting....









*OOC:*


 Rolled a 26 on the board for a Hide check w. cloak of shadows. Koln is hiding, and waiting. He is ready to pounce... and preach the Good News. Hallelujah!


And rolled a 6 for initiative


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 5, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln nods at Lacey and Meredith. He blesses himself, and points at Clover, and back to the room behind her, instructing her to conceal herself. He makes similar motions at Lacey and Meredith. He then puts his finger to his mouth and fades into the shadows, waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





        *GM:*  Everyone roll initiative.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jun 10, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *GM:*  Everyone roll initiative.




Meredith's Initiative: 
[h=5]rolling 1d20 + 3( 8)+3=11[/h]


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 11, 2013)

...


----------



## ladymermaid (Jun 11, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Okey dokey. I warned you
> ...













*OOC:*


 Shakes head at wildman *shhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 11, 2013)

...


----------



## izillama (Jun 11, 2013)

Clover gave Koln an odd look as she backed into the previous room, COMPLIANTLY. (yep, it does happen from time to time)

But really, she was still all for shooting the place up. Or maybe just shooting herself. Her pistol was beginning look very merciful at the moment...

Initiative 
Rolled on: June 11, 2013, 2:28 p.m.
    1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4084839/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 12, 2013)

Lacey Initiative Roll                                                        rolling 1d20 + 9(5)+9*=*14      



Patrolling Patient Initiative                                                        rolling 1d20 + 2(16)+2*=*18


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 12, 2013)

*Grout's Mansion 11:00pm*

Initiative Order:

Clover 23

Patient 18

Lacey 14

Meredith 11

Koln 6


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 12, 2013)

Clover moves back into the room on her turn and waits there.

The Patient comes up to the corner moving his full 30ft.

                  Koln Hides w/ CoS      

                                                  rolling 1d20-2+8(20)-2+8*=*26      

Patient's Spot Check
                                  rolling 1d20 + 5(14)+5*=*19      

The Patient doesn't seem to notice Koln. Only Koln can see him and see that he's holding what looks like a broken chair leg. The improvised club has some blood on it.

Lacey's turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 12, 2013)

Lacey Moves Silently around the corner going south down the hallway.

Lacey Move Silently                                                        rolling 1d20 + 19(20)+19*=*39      

She motions for Meredith to follow and when she gets around the corner and out of Meredith's line of vision she uses Unseen Presence.

Meredith's turn.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jun 12, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey Moves Silently around the corner going south down the hallway.
> 
> Lacey Move Silently                                                        rolling 1d20 + 19(20)+19*=*39
> 
> ...




Meredith keeps her claws out and tries to move silently around the corner, following lacey.

[h=2]Die roll for Meredith Move Silently[/h]  Rolled on: June 12, 2013, 11:42 a.m.
1d20+7 → [5,7] = (12) 



http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4085821/


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 13, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith keeps her claws out and tries to move silently around the corner, following lacey.
> 
> [h=2]Die roll for Meredith Move Silently[/h]  Rolled on: June 12, 2013, 11:42 a.m.
> 1d20+7 → [5,7] = (12)
> ...




Meredith doesn't quite move silently enough and the Patient tilts his head at the slight noise.

It's Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jun 13, 2013)

While the patient is distracted, Koln makes his move. He slips behind him, and attempts to violently grab and pin the inmate. His mouth widens, as his shiny white fangs are the first to pierce the darkness from which he emerges.









*OOC:*


 Rolled a 29 to Koln's Grapple Check in the game. 1d20+4(str)+6(BAB) If successful, I plan on pinning this inmate, biting and draining him completely.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 18, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> While the patient is distracted, Koln makes his move. He slips behind him, and attempts to violently grab and pin the inmate. His mouth widens, as his shiny white fangs are the first to pierce the darkness from which he emerges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Patient's Opposing Grapple
                                  rolling 1d20 + 4(4)+4*=*8

Needless to say Koln successfully pins the unsuspecting patient to the ground and feeds on him. The patient twitches and growls, flailing about but eventually he falls limp as he is drained dry.

Koln drinks 6 bloodpoints but only really gains 1 bringing him to his max of 13.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jun 19, 2013)

Lacey drops Obfuscate after the struggling stops and whispers into Meredith's ear "Boo! Looks like the action is over sweets."

Meredith remembers seeing Lacey go around the corner and hide against the wall. She went next to Lacey but doesn't know why she let Lacey get that close to her so that she was able to whisper right into her ear.


----------



## ladymermaid (Jul 7, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey drops Obfuscate after the struggling stops and whispers into Meredith's ear "Boo! Looks like the action is over sweets."
> 
> Meredith remembers seeing Lacey go around the corner and hide against the wall. She went next to Lacey but doesn't know why she let Lacey get that close to her so that she was able to whisper right into her ear.




Confused, Meredith looks at Lacey with a questioning look but shrugs, "Ok, where too next?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is the report from our live game on 6/30/13:

[sblock]Lacey: Lacey slides her grey eyes from Meredith onto Koln "Perhaps the wise Father would know."

Father Koln: For he is seated at the Right hand of the Lord. What other choice is there?

Koln examines the door on the right

Tale Weaver (GM): You heard the sounds of someone or something moving in there earlier but it is quiet now

Father Koln: Does the door open towards us, or away?

Tale Weaver (GM): Away

Meredith: Meredith walks to the corner and keeps an eye on Koln and the other door at the other end of the hall.

Father Koln: Koln motions Lacey to stand to his left "Prepare your mighty boomstick just in case"
And he will twist the knob, and push the door open, once Lacey is in place. Not entering, but giving her a muzzle-first view of the room

Lacey: Lacey stands next to Koln with guns drawn

Clover: Clover: *so self* Oh God, what the hell are they about to do? *facepalm*
*to self*

Lacey: she whispers "Do I hear nibblings?"

Father Koln: ((it's called breaching a corridor, watch Clover, and learn))

Clover: *middle finger*

Father Koln: We invented that gesture you know, Laces.
The French, I mean.

Clover: *sigh*

Meredith: *giggles*

Lacey: "I know French! I don't know sign language though...what do you thinks she's saying?"

Clover: *Clover motions with her hand to Koln impatiently, as though trying to say "just get ON with it!*

Meredith: *rolls eyes*

Lacey: "Oh, hello of course!"

Clover: *groans* Idiots. Idiots all.

Lacey: Lacey gives clover the middle finger

Meredith: *facepalm*

Father Koln: Ah,well some history for you mon ami. During the Great War for Papal Succession between the English, French, and Cursed Ones... *Koln continues to babble on... the door swings open and..?*
What do you see Lacey?

Tale Weaver (GM): This room appears to be another guest room converted into some kind of living chambers/prison. There are shackles on the wall as well as blood stained cots. Two figures sit in the middle of the room both of them licking their hands and mouths which are covered in blood. A carcass, mostly devoured lies on the floor between them. They look up as the door opens and growl at Koln and Lacey

Roll the initiatives

Father Koln: 
Koln's Initiative
rolling 1d20+3(14)+3=17

Clover:
rolling 1d20 + 3(18)+3=21
Clover's initiative (though she'd like to go last)

Meredith:
rolling 1d20 + 3(13)+3=16

Lacey: 
Lacey Initiative Roll
rolling 1d20 + 9(8)+9=17


Tale Weaver (GM):
Vampire 1 Initiative
rolling 1d20 + 7(11)+7=18
Vampire 2 Initiative
rolling 1d20 + 7(10)+7=17

Ok, the real turn order!
Clover
Enemy1
Lacey
Koln
Enemy2
Meredith

Clover: *Clover taps her foot impatiently, completely unaware of what's going on out in the hallway. Finally, ready to give someone a tongue lashing for taking their sweet time, she steps out into the hallway and calls down to Koln and Lacey* Hey, slowpokes! Could we move it along a little?

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover's turn

Clover: that was my move

Tale Weaver (GM): Enemy1's turn
The person looks up at the door and bears fangs (guess what he is), he lunges at Koln

Father Koln: Ze turtle?

Tale Weaver (GM): Enemy1 charges Koln
rolling 1d20 + 12(20)+12=32
possible Crit
rolling 1d20 + 12(15)+12=27
Crit Confirmed

He does a slam attack

Tale Weaver (GM): I drew "To Your Thinky Bits"
double damage and -1 INT
rolling 2d6 + 4(2+5)+4=11

Koln takes 22 damage from that!
The blow catches Koln right in the head and the room starts to spin

Lacey's turn

Lacey: Lacey takes a 5ft step that way
Blow his brains out with boom stick!
rolling 1d20 + 12(20)+12=32
possible Crit!
rolling 1d20 + 12(5)+12=17
will not confirm crit (so close!
rolling 3d6 +(4+6+5)=15

Lacey: Vampire1 takes 15 damage

Tale Weaver (GM): He also gets knocked back 10 but the wall stops him

Koln's turn

Father Koln: Okay, so Vampire 2 better back off before something bad happens to him

Father Koln: Too late. Koln will blood heal, and open with a burst fire to Vampire 2 for his first attack with bloodthirsty firegun
Attack 1
rolling 1d20+6(16)+6=22

Tale Weaver (GM): ok Koln is back up to 52
that hits
Father Koln: Burst fire damage
rolling 4d6+1(5+5+5+4)+1=20
plus fire damage
rolling 1d6(6)=6

Tale Weaver (GM): Ok, 26 damage to Vampire2
he growls as he gets ripped apart by bullets. He's still standing though

Father Koln: Second attack to Vampire 2
rolling 1d20+5(19)+5=24

Tale Weaver (GM): that hits

Father Koln: Damage
rolling 2d6+1(1+2)+1=4
and burn
rolling 1d6(4)=4

Tale Weaver (GM): he falls to the ground

Father Koln: Then Koln will move
There, and that's it

Father Koln: Allowing Clover to get her shots in, if she moves in

Tale Weaver (GM): Vampire2's turn
he bloodheals for 10 and stands up

Meredith's turn

Meredith: Clover keep an eye on that door would yuh.*knocks head towards door behind her as she runs to help*

Clover: *sneers* You think I take orders from YOU?
*tosses head imperiously*

Meredith: *ignores her*

Lacey: "That one has a bone I think."
*points to Vampire 2*

Meredith: "do we wnat his bone?"

Father Koln: Ah I would like le bone!

Lacey: *nods fervently*

Clover: *facepalms and talks to herself* That's it. We're leaving her here when this is over.

Father Koln: Clover, shall we make wish?

Clover: *gives Koln a dry look*

Meredith: *claws out and keeps an eye on both vamps*

Father Koln: *waters ze dry clovers*

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover's turn

Clover: pass

Father Koln: oh no you dont
move up a little and shoot

Clover: Can I shoot Meredith?

Father Koln: no
you might hit Lacey

Clover: Well the way I see it, she and Lacey are in the way

Tale Weaver (GM): Vampire1's turn
he wants to attack Lacey but Meredith is in the way so he attacks her instead

Tale Weaver (GM): he bloodbuffs and tries slam attack

Father Koln: he really likes that attack

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 1d20 + 14(6)+14=20
I think that hits
yes it does
rolling 2d6 + 7(1+5)+7=13
Meredith takes 13 damage

Lacey's turn

Lacey: BOOMSTICK TIME!
rolling 1d20 + 14(7)+14=21

Tale Weaver (GM): That does hit him
rolling 3d6 +(6+1+1)=8

he takes 8 damage and gets thrown back 10ft again hitting the wall

Lacey: Lacey steps back so she can reload

Father Koln's turn

Father Koln: Koln will move here and fire at Vampire 2
Attack 1
rolling 1d20+10(8)+10=18

Tale Weaver (GM): yeah, he can do that
The shot just hits him
Father Koln: damage
rolling 2d6+1(4+6)+1=11
Fire Damage
rolling 1d6(6)=6

Tale Weaver (GM): he falls down as the shot grazes his right cheek and he gets burned from fire damage

Clover: *Clover smiles in approval*

Father Koln: Koln will fire again. Only those washed in His blood can no redemption. Forgiveness is not this man's tonight.
Attack 2
rolling 1d20+5(9)+5=14
and miss


Tale Weaver (GM): Vampire1 grapples Meredith


Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 1d20 + 10(9)+10=19

Meredith:Grapple Roll
rolling 1d20 + 10(16)+10=26

Tale Weaver (GM): So Meredith makes an opposing Grapple Check
Meredith wins and gets an attack off opportunity

Meredith: attacks Vamp 1
Claws with right arm
rolling 1d20 + 14(7)+14=21

Tale Weaver (GM): to dah face
it hits him

Meredith: Hell yes
dmg
rolling 1d8 + 4(1)+4=5

Tale Weaver (GM): He gets clawed in the face and is now REALLY pissed off

Meredith;s turn

Meredith: two more claws to the face!!
Claw 1:
rolling 1d20 + 14(12)+14=26

Tale Weaver (GM): ok, well the first roll hity

Meredith: yes...
Claw 2:
rolling 1d20 + 9(18)+9=27

Tale Weaver (GM): that hits too

Meredith: Claw 1 dmg:
rolling 1d8 + 4(2)+4=6

Claw 2 dmg:
rolling 1d8 + 4(8)+4=12

Tale Weaver (GM): he turns to dust

Father Koln: Dammit!very cunning! He has transformed! Quick! Cover your noses! He will try to invade our nasal passages!!

Meredith: *raises eyebrows at Koln*

Lacey: "Where's the vacuum cleaner?"

Meredith: Meredith searhces Vamp 2 for the "bone"*

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln (You think you hear wind behind that door)

Meredith finds a bone in the ashes

Father Koln: Koln examines the corpse, carefully

Meredith: *raises an eyebrow* "lacey, this what you were talking about?"

Tale Weaver (GM): the corpse has nothing

Lacey: "Yeah, chew toy!"

Meredith: *tosses to lacey*

Father Koln: Koln closes the corpse's eyelids, (if they are still there) and gives belated rights

Lacey: "I'm not a gangrel, go fetch!" She throws it down the hall

Father Koln: Is there anything I can tell about this person from how he's dressed? if it's even male? Age? Nationality?

Meredith: I take it the bone was not really that exciting than since you just threw it at a wall

Clover: *tilts her head and appraises teh dead man* Is he another patient?

Tale Weaver (GM): You know it was a man, the chest is mostly intact, but the rest is destoyed, the head is a mangled mess and the lower half of the body is missing

Clover: *does Clover smell sulphur here again?*

Tale Weaver (GM): the body is naked

Clover: *is the smell stronger or weaker here?*

Tale Weaver (GM): no smell

Clover: There was the smell at the bottom of the stairs. When did it dissipate?

Tale Weaver (GM): when you left that stairwell

OOC Mike: You mentioned there were manacles and bloodstains in the room, anything else? Tables? chairs? drawers? anything searchable? Paintings? pictures? Hulkamaniacs?

Tale Weaver (GM): there are no hulkamaniacs but there is a small desk against the wall

OOC Mike: Koln peeks under the desk first doesnt want a Tyrion to jump out and attack him
those frisky dwarves

Tale Weaver (GM): No no Tyrions under there. There is nothing under the desk

OOC Mike: On the desk?

Meredith: wlaks done one of the halls

Tale Weaver (GM): on the desk there are lots of papers strewn about and searching further you find some vials of blood in one of the drawers and $20 in dollars and change

Meredith: slowly

OOC Mike: Koln downs the blood before grabbing Clover's sleeve and racing to catch up with the wandering Gangrel

Clover: O.O*

Tale Weaver (GM): lol, the blood belongs to an assamite and you die

Clover: slow down! wait!

OOC Mike: oh well it's been real

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln gains 2 bloodpoints from the 2 vials

Meredith: you didnt hasve to follow I just wanted to gadge our surrounds better

Clover: you grabbed her sleeve

Meredith: surroundings*

Clover: assumed you dragged her

Koln: Yep Lacey, come along no one goes alone this is crazy town

Clover: *starts swatting ineffectively at koln (kind of like a spitting kitten)* let me go you lug! *swat swat*

Meredith: shakes head and to the left we have?

Clover: *pulls free of koln and runs after meredith, spitting mad* That's it. You asked for it!
rolling 1d20 + 7(6)+7=13
Roll to trip Meredith with whip

Meredith: hey!! What the hell is wrong with you!!!

Lacey: *giggles uncontrolably*

Meredith: faces Clover

Clover: how can you face cvoer if you've tripped?

Koln: *Moves between them*

Meredith: she got up

Clover: *moves around Koln*
YOU IDIOT! YOU CAN"T JUST RUN AHEAD LIKE THAT!

Lacey: "We are in the conga line!"

Clover: YOU WANT TO BE PART OF THIS GROUP? YOU STAY WITH THE GROUP!

Koln: *shrugs and walks off*

Clover: END OF STORY!

Meredith: Run ahead! I went 10 feet

Clover: GOT IT!?

Meredith: if there was anyone here there was no surpise after Laceys boomstick!

Clover: By yourself!

Lacey: "What? I put a silencer on it."

Clover: If you get into trouble, I won't let Koln save your sorry ass!

Meredith: I could kick your ass in 10 seconds I'm not concerned for myself

Lacey: *reloads the shotgun*

Koln: *reloads his firegun*
((thanks for reminding me Lacey))

Meredith: Also tripping me makes it worse NOPT BETTER!!

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln heals his damage

Clover: well maybe NOW you'll get it through your THICK SKULL to stick with us!

Father Koln: *begins chewing on his left sleeve*

Meredith: ahhh WHATEVER! Let's get this over with!
Listen at door

Lacey: *mumbles* "Famouse last words..."

Father Koln: Muttered by our Lord at the time of his crucifixion... I'm impressed Lacey you knew that

Meredith:
rolling 1d20(20)=20

Meredith hears nothing

*sigh* Ok lets try this one.

Lacey: "Yup, it's in chapter 27."

Father Koln: Sometimes Laces

Clover: what are you talking about?

Meredith: ready?

Father Koln: Sure, Green Marie
*readies his weapon*
Open sesame street

Meredith: Opens door(presumably in)while staying to the side

Father Koln: like the story, no?

Meredith: looks at Koln worriedly

Lacey: "Open ze door?"

Meredith: I did

Father Koln: Open le door, get on ze floor, everyone did the dinosaur..

Clover: *clover glances at her watch*

Tale Weaver (GM): This is a seldom used bathroom with a basin of dirty water resting before a small sink. A few combs and other personal effects rest on a small shelf here. You notice that there is no mirror. With the exception of an ornate ivory straight razor that hangs on a hook on a cabinet next to the sink, there appears to be nothing of value here.

Meredith: takes razor
pockets it

Father Koln: Koln will carefully Spirit Touch the ra...

Meredith beat me to it

Tale Weaver (GM): lol, klepto

Clover: *crosses arms* Meredith, didn't you ever hear of tetanus? That's an accident waiting to happen. Open razor in your pocket, geez *rolls eyes*

Meredith: "What i dont have a weapon but my claws and tetnaus can't hurt me"

Father Koln: Ah, Green Marie, may I see that a moment?

Clover: *raises eyebrow* so you want to use a rusty razor?

Meredith: *rolls eyes at Clover and hands it to Koln*
listens at door
rolling 1d20(18)=18

Father Koln: *Koln uses Spirit's Touch on the razor... wants to know who the heck used this to shave*

Father Koln: *it was Caine, wasnt it?*

Clover: whoa, hold on there you little listening machine! come back here until the bathroom is done being digitally rendered and we can search it properly!

Clover: *clover wrinkles her nose in disgust when entering the bathroom* *Time for the super search check of doom!*

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln can roll a perception check for me

Clover:
rolling 1d20 + 15(1)+15=16

Tale Weaver (GM): nothing Clover

Clover: still 16 is 16

Lacey: "Rub a dub dub!" Lacey gets into the bathtub

Father Koln: 'You mean a search check?

Clover: *sighs in aggravated boredom*

Meredith: bathroom boring

Lacey: "Join me in the tub baby."

Father Koln: okay, with heightened senses
rolling 1d20+13(11)+13=24

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln (You see a man with dirty blond shoulder length hair shaving in front of a mirror, the room looks to be this bathroom. The image is very distorted, this must have happened a long time ago)

Father Koln: Ah tres bien! Laces found our escape vehicle,if we need it

Lacey: "Let me check the oil!"

Meredith: *sighs* keeps a look out

Lacey: Lacey turns on the water and reddish water stained with rust comes out of the spout
"Icky."

"You should always change your oil every 3,000 miles."

Father Koln: Koln will peek under the tub and table, before joining Meredith

Tale Weaver (GM): It's actually a cabinet

Father Koln: Searching that cabinet

Tale Weaver (GM): there's nothing under the tub, it's very low to the ground

Clover: *Clover trudges over towards Meredith, ready to shoot someone... most likely herself*
*maybe Meredith*

Tale Weaver (GM): the cabinet just has a few old bathroom supplies in it along with packaged soap and shampoos.

Father Koln: How old?

Tale Weaver (GM): maybe 10 years?

Father Koln: Okay, Lifting the lid off the back of the toilet, like I gotta do with a certain someone's, and seeing if there's anything hidden inside.
Then will rejoin Meredith and Clover

Tale Weaver (GM): Nothing in there but more rusty water

Father Koln: Come along Laces. Remember, to check under all the tiles. For Devils lurk in cracks

Tale Weaver (GM): Meredith hears wind behind that door

Clover: Meredith, what do you hear?

Lacey: Lacey tiptoes around all the cracks on the way out of the bathroom

Meredith: Wind? maybe its a stairwell to the roof??
can't be an open window

Clover: *Clover smiles at Meredith using her noggin*

Lacey: "Makes a better door than a window I say."

Meredith: alright, here goes nuthing *opens door*

Clover: Eep! *jumps out of way*

Tale Weaver (GM): The door is locked

Clover: *sighs*

Meredith: anyone got a lock pick?

Lacey: Lacey will go over to the door taking a pick out of her shirt

Meredith: alright, just be careful *claws at the ready*

Lacey: Open Lock Check
rolling 1d20 + 14(9)+14=23

Tale Weaver (GM): Lacey's lock pick gets stuck and she curses

Meredith: *looks worried*

Father Koln: Ah well, step aside mon ami let me try my key

Meredith: o dear!

Lacey: *sigh* "This doors locky bits are beyond my tickling."

Father Koln: *aims his firegun at the doorknob*

Meredith: Lacey move!

Clover: er...

Lacey: Lacey steps away unsure
"We could get hit by an angry bullet."

Clover: can I try finishing with the lock pick and pick it unskilled?

Tale Weaver (GM): you can't do an unskilled open lock

Father Koln: ((if anyone has another pick, Koln can try, he has ranks in it))

Clover: why would we just carry lock picks?

Father Koln: ((for reasons like this))

Clover: how about a bobbie pin?

Father Koln: ((they come in handy))

Clover: or nail file
*shrug*

Lacey: "That's my only picky thingy."

Father Koln: ((is it a wooden door?))

Tale Weaver (GM): It looks like a heavy steel door

Clover: which way does it open?

Tale Weaver (GM): towards you

Lacey: "Can we get Mr. Pickles out of the door. He and I go way back."

Clover: ooh, can I do the thing wher eyou remove the pin and just remove it from the frame?

Tale Weaver (GM): no...

Meredith: ok i guess well look for a key somewhere
lets try that door behind you Clover

Clover: one sec

Father Koln: Ah, let's try other rooms. It isnt like we have run out

Lacey: Lacey will try to pull the lock pick from the door

Clover: aw, I was going to
but lacey can

Lacey:
rolling 1d20 + 1(1)+1=2
Lacey falls on her ass

Clover: pfft here, let me

Lacey: *sobs*

Clover: is it dex?

Tale Weaver (GM): STR

Clover: strength is overrated
rolling 1d20 + 1(8)+1=9

Tale Weaver (GM): tell that to the door

Father Koln: Meredith

Clover: *shrug*

Meredith: I'll try

Clover: next

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover fails to pull it out

Meredith:
rolling 1d20 + 4(3)+4=7

Nope

Meredith: Ok let's try that again later

Father Koln: Koln's turn
gonna blood buff
rolling 1d20+6(2)+6=8
...
Opens fire on the doorknob
rolling 1d20+10(18)+10=28

Tale Weaver (GM): Wow, everyone fails terribly

Meredith: ok listen check at this door Koln dont worry about it for now, well get it later

Tale Weaver (GM): The bullet strikes the doorknob and bounces off embedding in the wall

Father Koln: ...
Attacks the door

Lacey: *cries tears of blood*

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+6(5)+6=11
>,<!!

Meredith: Koln!!!!

Meredith: Calm yourself!!

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln bites the doorknob

Father Koln: Throws Lacey at the door

Meredith: Tries to pull him away

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+3(18)+3=21


Tale Weaver (GM): Now there is a Lacey shaped imprint on the door

Meredith: Koln, you could hurt her!

Clover: why can't dislodge lock pick be dex?

Lacey: "I think I hab a concushion...."
*looks at Koln*
"Daddy?"

Meredith: strokes Lacey's head while glaring at all of Kolns personas

Lacey: "You know what's funny?"

Clover: you?

Father Koln: I am not your Father

Lacey: "In all this time, that door over there runs red with your blood."
*points to door on the left*

Father Koln: Father Koln looks... and can't help but laugh loudly

Meredith: whose blood Lacey

Father Koln: Ah!! You're right! Le crimson shade!

Lacey: "I don't know, but thanks for rubbing my tootsies."

Meredith: Thats your head sweetie

Lacey: *shrugs*

Clover: *clover tries to dislodge the pick one more time, determined not to be defeated by a bit of metal*
rolling 1d20 + 1(17)+1=18

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover pulls it out

Meredith: O thank god

Tale Weaver (GM): and there is much rejoicing

Father Koln: AH!

Clover: Does that make me the king?

Father Koln: Joan D'Arc! We have a new King!

Clover: *shakes head and hands it to Lacey*

Father Koln: *bows in front of Clover*

Lacey: *squeezes Clover*
"My heroooo!"

Meredith: Thank you Clover *smiles at her*

Father Koln: *then snatches the pick and tries to open the door with it*

Father Koln roll 1d20+11

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+11(19)+11=30

Clover: HUZZAH!

Tale Weaver (GM): The door still won't open but the pick comes out

Clover:  this door

Father Koln: hm

Clover: *shakes head*

Meredith: I think we need a key[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Jul 18, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Here is the report from our live game on 6/30/13:
> 
> [sblock]Lacey: Lacey slides her grey eyes from Meredith onto Koln "Perhaps the wise Father would know."
> 
> ...




"Alright. I guess we'll try a different door." Meredith goes over to the door across the hall from the bathroom and listens.

Merediht's Listen Check from roll 20: 
                rolling 1d20      
                    (18)*=*18


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 20, 2013)

Meredith
[sblock]You hear a wet dripping sound like the sound of water dripping from a faucet behind this door.[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Jul 22, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredith
> [sblock]You hear a wet dripping sound like the sound of water dripping from a faucet behind this door.[/sblock]




Meredith turns around to face everyone, "I hear dripping, perhaps it's another bathroom?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 23, 2013)

Father Koln, after reloading his firegun, nods in affirmation. "It would seem so mon ami. Ladies room, and Men's? Ah, before we enter..."

He knocks on the door politely, not wanting to just barge in on some poor God-fearing soul that's doing their business.


----------



## izillama (Jul 24, 2013)

Clover crossed her arms and leaned against a convenient wall, "Why are we wasting our time checking bathrooms, pray tell? Will it get us any closer to figuring out who killed Grout? Oh, wait, we forgot to ask the razor what it knows..." She looked pointedly at Meredith.

She began to casually check over her pistol, making sure it was all set to fire should the need arise.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 24, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln, after reloading his firegun, nods in affirmation. "It would seem so mon ami. Ladies room, and Men's? Ah, before we enter..."
> 
> He knocks on the door politely, not wanting to just barge in on some poor God-fearing soul that's doing their business.




The door opens a crack when Koln knocks on it, the hole that the latch would fit into on the door has been ripped open. The room is completely dark inside but the dripping sound can still be heard. The room smells of the pungent scent of blood.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 24, 2013)

Father Koln flicks on his lighter to help him see in the darkness. "Clover, I have already asked monsieur razor blade. He knows nothing"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 25, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln flicks on his lighter to help him see in the darkness. "Clover, I have already asked monsieur razor blade. He knows nothing"




Koln can't see much in the room as it is pitch black. He can see puddles of red on the floor and there is a light switch against the wall.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 25, 2013)

Cautiously pointing the lighter low to the floor, keeping careful, before coming to the light-switch. His fingers move over the dirtied plastic casing.









*OOC:*


 Koln will use Spirit's Touch on the light switch, before pressing it. If he sees nothing to suggest say... an anvil will fall on him or anything bad like that, then he will give it a flick.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 26, 2013)

Koln
[sblock]The switch doesn't reveal any clear images and certainly no anvils.[/sblock]

The light flicks on to reveal a rather gruesome sight, more gruesome than the one beheld in the other room. Although this is not a small room, the air here is thick and oppressive. A bitter-sweet odor invades your dead lungs with each sniff of the air and the smell of rotting meat threatens to gag you. Blood covers almost every inch of the floor here and lab tables sit against the wall on either side of the room littered with cleavers, beakers, test tubes and other chemical equipment. At the back of the room is a dentist chair complete with a dozen metal tools in trays next to it. Slumped in the chair is what at first glance appears to be the dead body of a woman but with closer inspection you can see that it is in fact a body with a wooden stake in the chest. There is also a small metal fridge to the right of the chair.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 26, 2013)

"My God... stand close to me, all of your. We are well in ze throat of Behezelbulb..." Koln mutters, as he reaches forward, touching at the stake. ((Yep yep, Spirit's Touch. Is the corpse dressed like a doctor/patient/other?))


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 29, 2013)

Live Game 07/26/13

[sblock]Furry Senpai: Koln's search check with heightened senses
rolling 1d20+13 (8)+13*=*21

Tale Weaver (GM): The vision you get (You get a vison of a woman struggling and a man in a labcoat standing over her. She tries to free herself from him but he plunges a stake into her chest.)

Meredith: “Is it a vampire Koln?”

Clover: *slaps forehead*

Meredith: *rolls eyes back at Clover*

Lacey: "If we drag our tongues on the ground here do you think it will taste good? Do you think the bride of Frankenstein will let us?"

Meredith: What? *looks at Lacey*

Lacey: *sticks out her tongue and points at the floor*

Father Koln: I too am hungry, sister
*Father Koln opens the fridge*
*inside, a large ebony beast of a dog barks "ZUELL!!!!!"*

Tale Weaver (GM): there are some more chemicals in there, unlabeled, but amongst the test tubes you find 5 transfusion bags.

Father Koln: *Father Koln happily takes them, Spirit Touching them to be on the safe-side* “Ze Blood of Christ...?”

Tale Weaver (GM): no images come off of them

Father Koln: *He happily tosses one to Meredith, and another to Lacey*

Meredith: *catches*
Thanks*sigh* I guess

Lacey: *Lacey jumps up and down and cuddles it* Thank you good Father!

Father Koln: No no no no!
*he gets up, moving to Meredith.* Sister, you say, "Amen"

Meredith: *Search Check on table to the right of Meredith*

Clover: *rolls eyes* Yeah, sure, go ahead and drink unlabeled blood...

Father Koln: “and then le sign of the cross.”
*He shows her*

Meredith: Search check
rolling 1d20 (19)*=*19

Meredith: *puts blood in coat pocket*

Father Koln: “You can have a v-8!” *hands a packet to Clover*

Tale Weaver (GM): nothing worth noting on the table really. There is a book there but the pages are torn out and some are burned making it unreadable.

Clover: *gently pushes the bag away with a weak smile* No thank you

Father Koln: ((augh, right, i remember))
...
*Koln offers it again*

Clover: (Being in the hall, Clover is going to perform a general listen check to discern what baddies might be sneaking up behind them)
rolling 1d20 + 5 (8)+5*= *13

Meredith: “Nothing interesting here is seems.”

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover doesn't hear anything

Clover: *sighs with forced air, and once again pushes away the bag*

Meredith: “Alright I guess we try that other door “

Clover: (OOC looks like there are useful weapons in that room)
(OOC doesn't Meredith want to raid the blades?)

Father Koln: ((right, i mean it's worth looking at. Best case scenario, it's sharp junk. Worst case.... could be bad... ghosts and curses are just as real here as in D&D))

Clover: (OOC looking at the table, anyway)

Meredith: *moves past everybody back into hall*

Lacey: *looks over the woman*

Father Koln: *Koln finally gives up. Looking very disappointed, he pockets the blood and turns away from Clover, going back into the room*

Meredith: “Do you recognize her Lacey?”

Lacey: Search Check
rolling 1d20 + 7 (14)+7*=*21


Father Koln: Koln will help

Lacey: "No."

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+13 (18)+13*=*31

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln notices a cross is etched into the stake

Clover: *inspecting the body*

Meredith: *keeps a look out*

Clover: (assuming Koln points out the cross)

Father Koln: Father Koln takes out the stake, and studies the cross

Clover: “Is there anything significant about that cross, Father?”

Father Koln: *He carefully looks at it* (is the style of cross particularly distinct?)

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln and Lacey also notice that the woman doesn't have any visible wounds aside from the stake in the chest.

Father Koln: “I'm not your Father, sister.”

Clover: “I wonder if the stake killed her. She IS dead, isn't she, Lacey?”

Tale Weaver (GM): no, it just looks like a quickly drawn cross
very simple like it was carved in with a knife

Lacey: "Guess we'll find out now that her collar is gone."

Meredith: “If she's a vampire wont she get better now that you took that out Koln?
Should we give her blood?”

Clover: “You want to revive a strange vampire?”

Father Koln: ...

Clover: *gives Meredith a "look"*

Tale Weaver (GM): The wound on the woman's chest starts to close up.

Clover: F***

Father Koln: *shakes his head, sighing after giving the corpse a blessing, and closing its eyes*

Meredith: “We’ll tie her down or hold her down, she could give us useful info perhaps... or a key to that stupid room.”

Father Koln: “You need this...”
*places his hat on Meredith's head*

Clover: “END HER!”

Tale Weaver (GM): She opens her eyes and looks around the room

Clover: *backs up hastily*

Father Koln: “That is a little harsh, "end" Clover?”

Clover: “That was me.”
*raises hand*

Meredith: “She meant her.”
*nods head towards woman*

Lacey: “I think she's alive still...just me?”

Father Koln: “Hm..”

Clover: “We don't know anything about her.”

Lacey: *backs up as well*

Clover: “Just put her out of her misery.”

Meredith: *claws out ready to grapple with women if need be*

Father Koln: *feels her wrist* “Nope, not alive.”

Clover: “She might be one of those crazy ferals.”

Tale Weaver (GM): No, she has no pulse
Meredith: “Then I will "End Her" as you put if that’s the case.”

Tale Weaver (GM): her lips start to move though and a raspy voice comes out "Hunger....hunger....feed the hunger...."

Tale Weaver (GM): She reaches out to Koln and whoever is in front of her

Father Koln: ((aura check?))

Meredith: “Koln, give her just a little bit, not the whole bag.”

Clover: “Destroy her!”

Father Koln: aura
rolling 1d20+13 (19)+13*= *32

Clover: *narrows eyes*

Meredith: *glares*

Clover: *hisses*

Father Koln: ...

Meredith: *giggles*

Tale Weaver (GM): she has a pale mottled aura which signifies confusion

Father Koln: “Can you two hush, the adults are talking.”

Meredith: “Sorry Koln.”

Lacey: "Giggling is my job!"

Father Koln: “It's okay.”

Clover: “Seriously, how long would you have survived without Alex as your nursemaid?”

Father Koln: ...

Meredith: “Long enough.”

Father Koln: *Father Koln hands Lacey a packet*
“Want to assist me sister, in the rite of communion?”

Clover: *ignores her and looks at Koln, pleading*

Lacey: "Alex is MY nursemaid! Or maybe it was that I was his nurse? I dressed like one once..."

Meredith: “Just like a quarter of the bag.”

Lacey: "We get to make her drunk?"

Father Koln: “Nevermind. Lacey, make with le boomstick in case this one is not repentant.”

Meredith: *nods *

Lacey: Lacey readies her shotgun

Father Koln: *hands Meredith the stake*
“If the soul is not willing, mon ami.”

Meredith: *takes stake*

Father Koln: “I will administer le sacrament.”

Meredith: “Yep”

Father Koln: “and Clover, you do ze talking, I think.”
Tale Weaver (GM): The woman tries to grab for the blood pack in Koln's hand

Clover: *whispers* “Godspeed.”

Tale Weaver (GM): "GIVE ME! SUSTINANCE!"

Father Koln: “This one may have answers about Grout.”

Father Koln: *Turning to the famished undead, he begins proclaiming* “Sister! How long has it been since you have received the Sacrament?”

Meredith: “Clam it or we'll put you back to sleep!”

Clover: (OOC: can I catch her eye?)

Tale Weaver (GM): "TOO LONG, I WAIT TOO LONG!!!" She will try to make a grapple check on Koln to try to pin him down
everyone roll initiative
rolling 1d20 + 10 (8)+10*=*18

Meredith:
Initiative
rolling 1d20 + 3 (16)+3*=*19

Clover:
Initiative
rolling 1d20 + 3 (17)+3*=*20


Father Koln: Initiative
rolling 1d20+3 (14)+3*=*17

Tale Weaver (GM): her initiative
rolling 1d20 + 7 (4)+7*=*11

Clover: (OOC: Now can I catch her eye?)

Lacey: Initiative Roll
rolling 1d20 + 9 (6)+9*=*15

Father Koln: grap
rolling 1d20+4 (19)+4*=*23

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln manages to fend off the grapple and can get an attack on her if he wishes it

Father Koln: ((not attacking, yet))
*Smiles wide* “Excellent sister! You Will have the blood of Christ soon, with THAT enthusiasm, I wish others were that Willing.” *glares at Clover*

Tale Weaver (GM): ok, then it's clover's turn

Clover: (OOC: it's been a while since I've done this. Do I have to roll to get her attention, roll for mesmerize, or both?)

Lacey: "May they force you to drink it after your punishment."

Clover: Hey *Clover snaps her finger, rather loudly, and points at the female vampire, then at the floor* (Mesmerize) Don't move from that spot
*Clover points her pistol at the ceiling and fires, raging* HEY!
I SAID FREEZE!

Lacey: *jumps*

Father Koln: “I SURRENDER!”

Meredith: *startles a little*

Father Koln: *is French, afterall*

Tale Weaver (GM): The vampire looks up at Clover both out of fright and anger

Clover: Now (mesmerize command) STAY IN THAT ING SPOT OR SO HELP ME I WILL BLAST YOUR BRAINS OUT

Tale Weaver (GM): Vampire's Will Save
rolling 1d20 + 8 (3)+8*=*11

Clover: (HA)
Tale Weaver (GM): She fails the Will Save and stays in place

Meredith: *surprised* “Nice one Clover.”

Clover: “I don't need your approval. Now get on with your interrogation.”
*crosses arms, grumpily*

Meredith: *rolls eyes*

Tale Weaver (GM): She looks stressed and is shaking like she wants to move but something unnatural is holding her in place
Meredith's turn

Meredith: *Merediht goes behind her and holds both of her arms to her body(puts stake in other jacket pocket)*

Tale Weaver (GM): Do a Grapple check

Meredith: Grapple
rolling 1d20 + 10 (16)+10*=*26

Tale Weaver (GM): Opposing Grapple
rolling 1d20 + 9 (8)+9*=*17
So Meredith successfully grapples her

Meredith: “Alright Koln lets see how talkative she is now
Yes?”

Tale Weaver (GM): How is she being restrained

Meredith: *holds her arms to her body as I said before*
*on the sides*

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln's turn then

Father Koln: “And now sister, I will assume it has been some time since your last communion. I WILL happily give you the crimson sacrament, if you can confidently confess your recent sins... understand?”

Tale Weaver (GM): She bites at the air and in the direction of Meredith

Meredith: *growl*

Father Koln: *Holds up the blood packet* “Did you forget mon ami?”

Tale Weaver (GM): Her eye's light up and she bites at the blood packet

Father Koln: *Keeps it out of arms reach. Opening it, and slowly sipping from it* “I can just drink the whole thing right here, if your tongue continues to be of iron and unmoving.”

Tale Weaver (GM): She growls "I want it....I neeeed it."

Father Koln: “And we need information, do you understand?
...yum! It is bodacious cherry flavor!”

Tale Weaver (GM): She says "Fine, I will answer one question and then, I make the red stuff flow."

Lacey: "Mine tastes like strawberry!"

Meredith: “O great another tongue twisting talker...”

Clover: *saccharine sweetly* “Or, you can answer all the questions and we might let you go.”

Father Koln: “Oh? One question? Pity, we have a lot of questions...” *takes another sip*
“But only sooo much of the crimson goodness that is the blood of our Lord.”

Tale Weaver (GM): "One question...the blood pack is not the only source of blood....heh."

Father Koln: “And YOU are not ze only source of information. You have no bargaining power mon ami, I am sorrie. You are lucky you are dealing with such good Christian souls as we. How about, seven questions, I like this number?”

Meredith: “The more you negotiate the longer this will take.”
*looks at her*

Tale Weaver (GM): "One question before I eat this woman that holds me."

Father Koln: *eyes Lacey, making sure she has her boomstick ready*

Lacey: she is holding it aimed at the woman

Meredith: *grips tighter with claws*

Father Koln: ((going to sense motive, for any fear or sign of bluffing for uncertainty, ok?))

Tale Weaver (GM): go for it

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+8 (4)+8*=*12

Tale Weaver (GM): You don't think she's bluffing

Father Koln: “You seem verie serious, i do not doubt it. But the answers I seek are more valuable than the one holding you now.”
*takes another small sip*
“Six questions.”
((ok, will ask a question))
((after she responds to this last statement?))

Tale Weaver (GM): "You can ask until I get free, if I answer it is by my own will."

Father Koln: “Grout. Tell us a story about everything single little thing you know about what happened?”
*As he asks, he tosses an unopened packet to Clover, before moving back*

Tale Weaver (GM): "That's a lot of things, a lot of things I don't know. The master of this house kept himself secluded. I was brought here from the hospital, I don't know how. But there were doctors and patients and there was pain and torture! And now there is blood...only blood..."

Lacey's turn

Lacey: Lacey takes the cap off her blood pack and pours some into her mouth, letting some pour out and onto her chest. "You want the blood or do you want the boomstick? How did the hunger come upon you?"

Father Koln: *Koln groans at how sister Lacey treats the sacrament*

Meredith: *inclines eyebrows*

Lacey: *smears it on herself and shows Koln her hand*

Lacey: "Look, I made a picture!"

Father Koln: “I will stake you one night, you know this sister.”

Father Koln: *Shakes his head* “I miss Socrates”
((First floor, in a drawer))
((I remember the room))

Tale Weaver (GM): The woman tries to move towards Lacey in Meredith's grasp, her breathing becoming more heavy "I was mortal when I came here. There were others who drank the blood and ate the flesh. Pets of the Master maybe. They attacked some of us when we were asleep, they weren't supposed to but they did. They killed all but me it seems."

Her turn
She will trie to free herself from the grapple
rolling 1d20 + 9 (7)+9*=*16

Meredith: grapple
rolling 1d20 + 10 (16)+10*= *26
((she rocks once more))

Tale Weaver (GM): the grapple stays
Clover's turn

Clover: (Spot check for an aerosol can in the room)
rolling 1d20 + 9 (4)+9*=*13

Tale Weaver (GM): there is no aerosol can. There is a bunston burner and who the hell knows what chemicals

Clover: any ethanol?
*Steps up to the strange vampire, reaches over and swipes Lacey's lighter from her cleavage*

Lacey: "Wow, who knew there was a lighter in my boobs?"

Clover: sleight of hand *winks*

Lacey: "Lick me kitten." *gestures at the blood on her chest*

Clover: *flicks lighter on momentarily to test it. Then, begins to roll it across her knuckles absently while speaking to the vampire* “Ok, let's start over. I'm the one that froze you there, and I'm the only one that can unfreeze you. Cooperate, and you'll walk out of this room. Withhold and, well, you could be here for a very long time.” *pointed stare*
“Now, what's your name?”

Father Koln: “Didn't you hear it the first time around?! It was Frank Drunt.”

Tale Weaver (GM): She says "My name? No one calls me by my name here. I don't have a name anymore. You can call me Elena if it suits you."

Clover: “Elena. Why should I call you that? Does it mean something to you?”

Tale Weaver (GM): "No, it does not. This is a waste of time."
"The crazy woman asked better questions."

Clover: *grabs a nearby container of who knows what, upends it and splashes it on the vampire. Flips on the lighter again* “That's enough disrespect. Now, you said you came here from a hospital. What were you admitted for, originally?”

Tale Weaver (GM): She growls loudly. "Maybe I was psychotic. I liked things that ohers didn't like death and bones breaking. Or maybe they just didn't understand me."

Clover: *flips the lighter off and goes back to rolling it* “Did you have a family? Would anyone have missed you when you were brought here?”

Nossie: I know the feeling...
Meredith: Nossie go back to your room!

Tale Weaver (GM): " my family!"

Clover: *narrows her eyes* “And you said that you were the only one left alive? Were you the only one turned? When did this thirst for blood start?”

Tale Weaver (GM): "I was the only one from that incident. Who knows how many others they took. Enough of your questions!"
It's Meredith's turn

Meredith: “Just a few more and you'll get your reward. You said that the Master kept himself secluded, where?”

Tale Weaver (GM): "I never saw, I was never brought up here when I was held captive. Not until after the attack. I imagine his quarters are somewhere up here."

Meredith: What attack?

Tale Weaver (GM): "The attack I just spoke of earlier to the crazy priest fool!"

Furry Senpai: She means Lacey, obviously

Lacey: "Yup, you should see my nun outfit. It was very popular at mass."

Meredith: “Oh you mean when the crazy patients started to attack. Did the patients bring you up here or someone trying to protect you?”

Tale Weaver (GM): "Doctors in white coats. They thought they had control. They were , their lives were  and easily ended."

Meredith: “Are they the ones who staked you?”

Tale Weaver (GM): "Yes, I'm glad they are dead. Look at the beautiful entrails left behind. So tragic yet so....satisfying..."
Koln's turn

Father Koln: “You have cooperated. Are you ready for your reward, sister? Are you ready to be one with the Lord?!”

Tale Weaver (GM): "I am ready to eat the heart out of a priest."

Clover: *dryly* “Can we have her go the way of Joan of Arc?”

Father Koln: “Praise be to God!”
*motions at Lacey to pull the trigger, and splatter this one's brains*

Lacey: Lacey's turn
"Aww, I kind of wanted to keep her. But I guess your head will make pretty pictures on the wall."

Tale Weaver (GM): The vampire gets flung back out of Meredith's arms and falls to the ground with a severe head wound
rolling 3d6 + (1+3+1)*= *5

Meredith: She's not going to be happy when she wakes up

Tale Weaver (GM): she takes a whopping 5 damage

Father Koln: No she won't sister. She will assuredly be in Hell

Clover: *quirks an eyebrow* Really, Lacey? I think I would have made a better shot...

Father Koln: And Lacey... just... ugh..

Lacey: I was aiming at her belly button

Meredith: Alright let see if we can find Grunts rooms

Father Koln: Go sit in the corner and think about what you did

Tale Weaver(GM): It's the vampire's turn. She's pissed

Father Koln: In fairness, you did start it

Tale Weaver (GM): She stands up this turn and roars in anger (she frenzies)

Father Koln: ((yep))

Meredith: Play time

Tale Weaver (GM): She swings at Meredith
rolling 1d20 + 12 (10)+12*=*22
rolling 1d6 + 8 (1)+8*=*9
She does 9 damage to Meredith

Meredith: *head moves with hit, than moves back slowly with a smile*

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover's turn

Clover: (did meredith move back?)

Meredith: (no)

Clover: (oh. well that sucks)

Meredith: (light the room on fire)

Father Koln: ((hell no))

Clover: *muttering expletives, clover raised her pistol and made another shoot for the vampires head*
rolling 1d20 + 9 (9)+9*=*18
rolling 1d4 (2)*=*2
rolling 1d4 (3)*=*3

Tale Weaver (GM): it gets penalties for a called shot but it misses

Clover: with an 18?

Tale Weaver (GM): frenzied

Father Koln: it's a tough shot people in the way too

Tale Weaver (GM): and there is a penalty

Clover: was willing to shoot Meredith first

Meredith: (Nice)

Tale Weaver (GM): speaking of Meredith

Meredith: Meredith uses her claws

Meredith: First claw attack
rolling 1d20 + 14 (15)+14*=*29
Second claw attack
rolling 1d20 + 14 (8)+14*=*22


Tale Weaver (GM): ok 29 and 18'
29 hits, 18 misses

Meredith: dmg
rolling 1d8 + 4 (1)+4*=*5

Tale Weaver (GM): She takes 5 damage (aggravated)

Meredith: done

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln's turn

Father Koln: Going to fire
Bloodthirsty firegun with burstfire
rolling 1d20+6 (2)+6*=*8

Tale Weaver (GM): that misses for sure

Father Koln: Attack 2
rolling 1d20+5 (11)+5*=*16

Tale Weaver (GM): miss again

Father Koln: k done

Tale Weaver (GM): Lacey's turn

Lacey: drops the shotgun and draws pistols
Will do Burst fire
rolling 2d20 + 6 (13+9)+6 *= *28

Tale Weaver (GM): the first one hits
rolling 4d6 + 1 (5+4+3+1)+1*=*14

Second Attack
rolling 1d20 + 6 (18)+6*=*24
rolling 1d20 + 6 (3)+6*=*9
First one hits second one misses

Lacey:
rolling 4d6 + 1 (1+1+2+5)+1*=*10

Tale Weaver (GM): She takes 24 damage altogether
Full of bullet holes and extremely pissed off, she's still standing
It's her turn

She grabs the knife off the table and swings at Lacey
Blood buff x1 STR

Father Koln: Lacey may be flat footed too

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 1d20 + 16 (11)+16*=*27
She hits Lacey across the shoulder with the blade
rolling 1d4 + 12 (1)+12*=*13
Lacey takes 13 (slashing) damage

Meredith: *growls*

Tale Weaver (GM): Clover's turn

Clover: I'll try and trip her
rolling 1d20 + 7 (7)+7*=*14
oh look, what else is new?

Tale Weaver (GM): a miss
Clover wants to move?
Meredith's turn

Meredith: slash with claws
claw 1
rolling 1d20 + 14(4)+14*=*18
claw 2
rolling 1d20 + 9 (5)+9*=*14

Tale Weaver (GM): miss and miss

Meredith: done

Tale Weaver (GM): roll 2d4 for regeneration Meredith

Meredith:
rolling 2d4 + (2+1)*=*3

Tale Weaver (GM): Koln's turn

Father Koln: firing again, no burst fire
rolling 1d20+10 (15)+10*=*25

Tale Weaver (GM): that hits

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+5 (8)+5*= *13

Tale Weaver (GM): the second one misses

Father Koln: damage
rolling 2d6+1 (1+2)+1*=*4
Fire damage
rolling 1d6 (4)*=*4

Tale Weaver (GM): 8 damage

Father Koln: Koln will then back off to reload
on his next turn
moving there for now
and im good

Tale Weaver (GM): She falls to the ground

Father Koln: lacey, finish her

Lacey: "My pretty toys are empty."

Lacey: Lacey reloads her guns

Father Koln: Then kick her or something

Lacey: "What is this Silent Hill?"

Father Koln: Do unto others

Lacey: Lacey drops pistols and draws out a metal object, pressing a button on it it extends into a sick

Lacey: she swings the stick down onto the vampire

Lacey: electric sparks go flying out on impact

Meredith: *flinches*

Father Koln: ...

Tale Weaver (GM):
rolling 1d6 + 1 (3)+1*=*4

Father Koln: Is it my turn to ask a question?

Tale Weaver (GM): x2 =8
Electric Damage
rolling 1d6 + (2)*=*2
so 10 altogether
She fries

Meredith: (does she turn to dust?)

Tale Weaver (GM): yes

Meredith: Ok good, next room

Clover: *groan*

Lacey: "barbeque!"
*picks up the shotgun again, reloading it*
(is out of shotgun ammo now)

Father Koln: Father Koln finishes his blessing over the ashes. Reloading his weapon, and doing a final search of the room before leaving

Tale Weaver (GM): nothing new

Father Koln:
rolling 1d20+13 (6)+13*=*19
=
Lacey: Lacey drinks the blood bag
gains 3 bloodpoints
"Yum yum in the tum tum."

Meredith: drinks blood bag
*eyes flutter back as she drinks*

Lacey: *walks up next to Clover* "Isn't the kitten thirsty for milk?"

Clover: Um... no
*hands Meredith her blood bag*
Meredith: *surprised* Thank You
*pockets*

Clover: *glares* it's not a favor. I don't drink crap[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Jul 29, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Live Game 07/26/13
> 
> [sblock]Furry Senpai: Koln's search check with heightened senses
> rolling 1d20+13 (8)+13*=*21
> ...




Meredith shrugs at Clover. "O your one of those vampires. Alex told me about those."

Walks past Clover and over to the door across the annoying door that wont unlock.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 30, 2013)

Father Koln sighs and mutters to himself "Lord... please give my dead and decaying muscles the strength to endure..." and listens at the door. Not the steel door, rather the one on the opposite side of the hallway.









*OOC:*


 Father Koln:      Listen Check at the Door w/ heightened senses                                              
                                                  rolling 1d20+12      

                    (13)+12              *=      * 


        25      










"We might have walked into l'hotbed of feral, artificially made, leeches, mon ami. Le Prince would want them put  down, as would the Lord. Let us do our Heavenly duty, and spare none, comprenez vous?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Jul 31, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln sighs and mutters to himself "Lord... please give my dead and decaying muscles the strength to endure..." and listens at the door. Not the steel door, rather the one on the opposite side of the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meredith looks at Koln listening, "Yah I would agree with that. Let's kill all of his abominations and get out of here before morning comes."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 31, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln sighs and mutters to himself "Lord... please give my dead and decaying muscles the strength to endure..." and listens at the door. Not the steel door, rather the one on the opposite side of the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Koln
[sblock]You can hear people walking around in this room. You think you can make out three distinct footsteps.[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 31, 2013)

Father Koln turns, initiating a huddle with Lacey, Meredith, and a very unwilling Clover.

"Now, our _capetaine _Socrates is not with us right now, so we must all do him proud. I hear six cloved feet. Any ideas what the Lord Wills to happen next?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Jul 31, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln turns, initiating a huddle with Lacey, Meredith, and a very unwilling Clover.
> 
> "Now, our _capetaine _Socrates is not with us right now, so we must all do him proud. I hear six cloved feet. Any ideas what the Lord Wills to happen next?"




"Well.. we could knock on the door to try and get them to come out, that way we bottle neck them and pick them off as the come out possibly.. what do you think?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Jul 31, 2013)

He smiles wide at her suggestion. "Ah! Ha ha! I am rubbing off on you I see. It is so good that you have observed my methods sister, and are thinking accordingly! We will do this..." He briskly hugs Meredith before getting into position with Lacey, facing the door with guns drawn. "Alright four-leafed one. Do the honors, and make like the Holy Ghost, unless you are to stand in the way of the Lord's fiery boomsticks."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Jul 31, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> He smiles wide at her suggestion. "Ah! Ha ha! I am rubbing off on you I see. It is so good that you have observed my methods sister, and are thinking accordingly! We will do this..." He briskly hugs Meredith before getting into position with Lacey, facing the door with guns drawn. "Alright four-leafed one. Do the honors, and make like the Holy Ghost, unless you are to stand in the way of the Lord's fiery boomsticks."




Lacey moves into position next to Koln and whispers "Ohh ohhh, can we yell happy birthday to them before we blow their heads off? Everyone deserves a happy birthday at least."

She keeps the shotgun aimed towards the door.


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 1, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> He smiles wide at her suggestion. "Ah! Ha ha! I am rubbing off on you I see. It is so good that you have observed my methods sister, and are thinking accordingly! We will do this..." He briskly hugs Meredith before getting into position with Lacey, facing the door with guns drawn. "Alright four-leafed one. Do the honors, and make like the Holy Ghost, unless you are to stand in the way of the Lord's fiery boomsticks."






Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey moves into position next to Koln and whispers "Ohh ohhh, can we yell happy birthday to them before we blow their heads off? Everyone deserves a happy birthday at least."
> 
> She keeps the shotgun aimed towards the door.




Meredith Moves to the side of the door, out of the line of sight, across from Lacey and gets ready with her claws.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


Ok so it looks like Clover is knocking on the door then?


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


 That's the plan. Wildman said it was the polite thing to do.


----------



## izillama (Aug 2, 2013)

Clover shook her head to clear it from the trance she had been in. Then she glared at her companions, tilting her head arrogantly at their "ready to pounce" positions. She growled, "Oh, just give it a rest already."

Haughtily, she stepped over to the door in question and gave a quick listen, readying her whip as she did so.









*OOC:*



Are we talking more like "three distinctly shambling pairs of feet, as though of brain dead zombies" or "three distinct and clearly in-control-of-their-faculties pairs of feet walking confidently around a room"?

Clover's Listen Check

   1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 2, 2013)

"It would seem le four-leafed one wishes to knock on ze door, using the side of her face. Ever so clever!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 2, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover shook her head to clear it from the trance she had been in. Then she glared at her companions, tilting her head arrogantly at their "ready to pounce" positions. She growled, "Oh, just give it a rest already."
> 
> Haughtily, she stepped over to the door in question and gave a quick listen, readying her whip as she did so.
> 
> ...




Clover
[sblock]It's 3 distinct human-like footsteps. Not shambling like zombies.[/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Aug 5, 2013)

Clover gave Koln a dry look, then rolled her eyes. She whispered, "Well, let's go ahead and run this party into the ground, shall we?"

Suddenly, her face turned violent, almost manic. Still holding her whip in the one hand, she pulled her pistol with the other and rammed the grip of it against the door once, resulting in a rather large, resounding bang. She spoke sharply and distinctly, "Open up! We have the place surrounded. Your demise is here and you'd better be ready to meet it head on!"

Just as swiftly as that little bout of angst burst through, Clover became unnervingly calm once more. She turned towards her companions, smiling too-sweetly, "Well, they're sufficiently alerted to our presence now. Have fun." With a shrug, she took a few slow steps away, whistling the opening verse of _Frère Jacques_ as a lonely, eerie melody in the echoing hallway.


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 5, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover gave Koln a dry look, then rolled her eyes. She whispered, "Well, let's go ahead and run this party into the ground, shall we?"
> 
> Suddenly, her face turned violent, almost manic. Still holding her whip in the one hand, she pulled her pistol with the other and rammed the grip of it against the door once, resulting in a rather large, resounding bang. She spoke sharply and distinctly, "Open up! We have the place surrounded. Your demise is here and you'd better be ready to meet it head on!"
> 
> Just as swiftly as that little bout of angst burst through, Clover became unnervingly calm once more. She turned towards her companions, smiling too-sweetly, "Well, they're sufficiently alerted to our presence now. Have fun." With a shrug, she took a few slow steps away, whistling the opening verse of _Frère Jacques_ as a lonely, eerie melody in the echoing hallway.




"Thanks...I think?" Meredith gets ready to attack the first crazy looking person who comes out of the room.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 5, 2013)

Koln studies Clover for a moment, paying careful attention to her aura... may have something planned for this one... His offer to her back in Denver never expired, and now he wonders if it's time to make good on it.


After glancing at her aura, he then returns ready, facing the door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 6, 2013)

Lacey sees Koln scanning Clover as she knocks. She sticks her tongue out at him.

The doorknob slowly turns and a cloaked figure with a white mask peeks through the cracked door. He opens it further when he sees Koln and Lacey standing across the hallway. "Ah, Master said you would be here for tea! But you are early and we have not set the table. Please, be patient."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 6, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey sees Koln scanning Clover as she knocks. She sticks her tongue out at him.
> 
> The doorknob slowly turns and a cloaked figure with a white mask peeks through the cracked door. He opens it further when he sees Koln and Lacey standing across the hallway. "Ah, Master said you would be here for tea! But you are early and we have not set the table. Please, be patient."




"Ah! Please tell monsieur we apologize for any inconvenience. We Christian souls, while we would enjoy some T as it is our favorite letter, understand that patience is a virtue, no?" Koln explains, as he remembers his manners to remove his hat before his host's chamberlain.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 6, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah! Please tell monsieur we apologize for any inconvenience. We Christian souls, while we would enjoy some T as it is our favorite letter, understand that patience is a virtue, no?" Koln explains, as he remembers his manners to remove his hat before his host's chamberlain.




The masked man nods fervently and then shuts the door. Moments later he opens it again. "It appears we can seat you. Please come in, we have much to discuss."

The masked man opens the door and steps aside, you can see a sparse, but comfortable looking parlor with many tables and soft chairs scattered around. Two other cloaked and masked figures flit around the room seeming to be tidying up behind the one who opened the door for you.


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 6, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The masked man nods fervently and then shuts the door. Moments later he opens it again. "It appears we can seat you. Please come in, we have much to discuss."
> 
> The masked man opens the door and steps aside, you can see a sparse, but comfortable looking parlor with many tables and soft chairs scattered around. Two other cloaked and masked figures flit around the room seeming to be tidying up behind the one who opened the door for you.




Meredith gets out of her attack stance and puts her clawed hands behind her back in a gesture of polite manners without actually sheathing her claws. She peers in the room and cocks an eyebrow at the decor in contrast to the bloody scene that they are currently standing in. She looks at Koln, unsure if she should go first after the last time she passed out while walking into one of these crazy rooms.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 6, 2013)

"Si'l vous plait, madame?" Koln steps aside, allowing Lacey and Meredith into the room first. He, too, has remembered his manners, as to keep his hat off of his head. He gives a knowing wink... and another, so it is more like a "blink" to Meredith, as she enters the room.









*OOC:*


 How are these guys dressed? And what are their auras? And are they all unarmed?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 7, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Si'l vous plait, madame?" Koln steps aside, allowing Lacey and Meredith into the room first. He, too, has remembered his manners, as to keep his hat off of his head. He gives a knowing wink... and another, so it is more like a "blink" to Meredith, as she enters the room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  They are dressed like the other cloaked figures you saw when you first entered the house. They are unarmed save for one having broom. They emit a white aura.      

Lacey idly puts the shotgun down on the ground and looks over at Meredith raising her eyebrows and gesturing to the open room "Shall we dance?"


----------



## izillama (Aug 7, 2013)

Arms crossed and standing at a safe distance from the door, Clover was a little taken aback by the strange turn of events at having opened the door to a, for lack of a better term--though anything would seem this amazing compared to the rest of the mansion they had been battling through for two years--"perfectly normal" room. She hesitantly watched her companions calmly file through the doors, noticing with amusement as Meredith attempted to hide her claws behind her back. 

Not for the last time, Clover wondered if it might not be better to just burn this nut house to the ground and be done with it. 

Resigned, she sidled over to the door but hesitated at the threshold, unwilling to enter without necessary cause. No doubt all the figures inside were a few fries short of Happy Meal: Koln, Lacey, and Meredith included. If everything went to hell, at least she would be safely out of harm's way and in a better position to extricate her friends... well, just Koln. But for the sake of argument (and for convincing herself to stay outside the room rather than falling into the trap of blindly following behind like a baby chick) she would include Lacey and Meredith in that pool, too. After all, every great leader needed cannon fodder. If she had to get Koln to safety, Lacey and Meredith _would_ make the perfect sacrificial distraction. 

Logically.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 7, 2013)

Father Koln enters behind Lacey and Meredith. "May the Lord bless you, and your gracious master. Please, let us not wait any longer and get to business, as we indeed have much to discuss. Have you all been washed in the blood of the Lamb? Have you all rejected Satan and all his empty promises?! And my brothers, sisters, and other things, sought ze light in le darkness?! Oh.. do not answer yet... We are, well as you know, Father Koln, Green Marie, Laces, and Clover I think.. and you are...?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 7, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln enters behind Lacey and Meredith. "May the Lord bless you, and your gracious master. Please, let us not wait any longer and get to business, as we indeed have much to discuss. Have you all been washed in the blood of the Lamb? Have you all rejected Satan and all his empty promises?! And my brothers, sisters, and other things, sought ze light in le darkness?! Oh.. do not answer yet... We are, well as you know, Father Koln, Green Marie, Laces, and Clover I think.. and you are...?"




Meredith walks in behind Lacey, while looking around the room she notices another tape recorder on the table and sighs.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 8, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln enters behind Lacey and Meredith. "May the Lord bless you, and your gracious master. Please, let us not wait any longer and get to business, as we indeed have much to discuss. Have you all been washed in the blood of the Lamb? Have you all rejected Satan and all his empty promises?! And my brothers, sisters, and other things, sought ze light in le darkness?! Oh.. do not answer yet... We are, well as you know, Father Koln, Green Marie, Laces, and Clover I think.. and you are...?"




The masked man chuckels "I am only the chef, please pay me no mind. My duty is only to serve." He moves away from the door do busy himself with the room like the others.

Now that you are inside the room you can see much more of it. An assortment of potted plants mixes with the broad curtained windows on the southern wall make this room feel open and alive. A table sits in front of a large sofa in the middle of the room on which a cassette lies as well as a large key. On the left wall sits a rack with what look like croquet mallets of various colors and shapes.

A series of unusual tapestries hang on the walls here. Each is white with an irregular black splash on it, as if someone with a giant inkwell had been clumsy when walking through a linen closet. As you watch these tapestries however, you see something most peculiar about them. The black spots seem to flow and change from moment to moment, as if they were alive.

In the right corner of the room there is a woman crouched and rocking back and forth on the balls of her feet muttering something to herself. Her back is facing you.


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 8, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The masked man chuckels "I am only the chef, please pay me no mind. My duty is only to serve." He moves away from the door do busy himself with the room like the others.
> 
> Now that you are inside the room you can see much more of it. An assortment of potted plants mixes with the broad curtained windows on the southern wall make this room feel open and alive. A table sits in front of a large sofa in the middle of the room on which a cassette lies as well as a large key. On the left wall sits a rack with what look like croquet mallets of various colors and shapes.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 There's that damn key!!


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 8, 2013)

"Ah! Excuse' moi! There is someone here that LOVES arte! He would appreciate this very much! Here mon ami, hold this, you will love him! I will be right back!!" Father Koln hands his hat off to the "chef" before leaving the room, heading off, with Lacey, to get Socrates.









*OOC:*


 I know I know, this is a really stupid move. But I'm at least taking someone with me. I'm getting the feeling that I won't have the chance to return to Socrates if events keep unfolding like this, especially if things go the Bloodlines route. And if Koln ever were to lose Socrates for good... well... not a fun time


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 8, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah! Excuse' moi! There is someone here that LOVES arte! He would appreciate this very much! Here mon ami, hold this, you will love him! I will be right back!!" Father Koln hands his hat off to the "chef" before leaving the room, heading off, with Lacey, to get Socrates.




Startled Meredith looks back through the door as Koln and Lacey run off. "Where in the world are you going?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 9, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Startled Meredith looks back through the door as Koln and Lacey run off. "Where in the world are you going?"




"Green Marie, watch le four leafed one. Laces and myself will be back after these messages!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 9, 2013)

Lacey follows Koln as he leaves the room to go get Socrates "This program has been brought to you by the letter 'D' and the number '69'."

When they get there they will find that Socrates is still where they left him in the drawer. He seems happy to see Koln again and scurries back into his pocket quickly.

Koln
[sblock]Socrates says in his tiny voice "I missed you! This house is alive!"[/sblock]


----------



## izillama (Aug 9, 2013)

Clover arched her eyebrow in just as much confusion as Meredith seemed to exhibit as Koln sped past her in the hallway. She met Meredith's eyes for a moment then shrugged, motioning for the woman to get back in the room before she was missed, whispering to her, "When working with crazies, it's best not to cause any kind of upset, lest you set them off. Go play their little game. I'm right behind you."


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 9, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover arched her eyebrow in just as much confusion as Meredith seemed to exhibit as Koln sped past her in the hallway. She met Meredith's eyes for a moment then shrugged, motioning for the woman to get back in the room before she was missed, whispering to her, "When working with crazies, it's best not to cause any kind of upset, lest you set them off. Go play their little game. I'm right behind you."




Even more started by Clover's sudden "pleasantness" Meredith walks into the room again and goes to sit at the table, inspecting the key and keeping an eye on the crazy lady in the corner.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 9, 2013)

"Nobody expects ze Malkavian inquisition!" Koln declares happily, returning with Lacey (and Socrates) to the room. "Merci', I trust my hat gave you absolutely no trouble?" He asks, taking his hat back from off the head of the "chef."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 12, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Nobody expects ze Malkavian inquisition!" Koln declares happily, returning with Lacey (and Socrates) to the room. "Merci', I trust my hat gave you absolutely no trouble?" He asks, taking his hat back from off the head of the "chef."





The "Chef" bows graciously dropping the hat from his head as he does into Koln's hands. "No trouble at all, but I must get that tea! To the kitchen with me!" He leaves the room disappearing down the hallway.

The other cloaked figures continue to flit about the room, sweeping here and there and picking up objects and puting them back in their place only to pick them up again and place them somewhere else.

The woman continues to sit crouching in the corner and muttering to herself.

Meredith
[sblock]The key looks like a normal key but one that is made specifically for a security door. Usually a building will have only one of these made and anyone wanting a copy would need authorization from the owner(s) of the building to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 14, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The "Chef" bows graciously dropping the hat from his head as he does into Koln's hands. "No trouble at all, but I must get that tea! To the kitchen with me!" He leaves the room disappearing down the hallway.
> 
> The other cloaked figures continue to flit about the room, sweeping here and there and picking up objects and puting them back in their place only to pick them up again and place them somewhere else.
> 
> ...





Meredith looks at the key, looks behind her through the door to the door across the hall and tries to see if she can tell if it might fit or not.

Meredith Perception Check
Rolled on D20: 
                rolling 1d20      

                    (11


)

*        =      *              11


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 15, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith looks at the key, looks behind her through the door to the door across the hall and tries to see if she can tell if it might fit or not.
> 
> Meredith Perception Check
> Rolled on D20:
> rolling 1d20      (11)*=      *              11




Meredtih
[sblock]You can't tell if the key will fit or not just by looking at the keyhole.[/sblock]

Lacey comes over to the table to join Meredith. She sees the cassette and takes out the player. "Shall we play the pretty music?"


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 15, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredtih
> [sblock]You can't tell if the key will fit or not just by looking at the keyhole.[/sblock]
> 
> Lacey comes over to the table to join Meredith. She sees the cassette and takes out the player. "Shall we play the pretty music?"




Meredith gets up leaving the key on the table and goes to lean on the armchair directly across from the woman in the corner, keeping a steady eye on her. "Yah. You might as well."


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 18, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith gets up leaving the key on the table and goes to lean on the armchair directly across from the woman in the corner, keeping a steady eye on her. "Yah. You might as well."




The woman in the corner continues to rock back and forth paying no mind to Meredith. Meredith can see that she seems fixated on some object she is holding but she can't tell what it is.

Lacey goes over to the table and places the tape into the player.

"My studies proceed at a languid pace. I'm mired in a foul ennui as my  wife's illness advances. My subjects grow restless without proper  supervision, but I cannot pull myself back from this black depression.  How many nights I've wasted now gazing from the tower walk, pondering  the frailty of existence.

After  decades of solitary study into this affliction, I have learned that it  is by no means mine alone. Indeed, the city is home to an entire society  of similarly afflicted individuals with whom I've only recently made  contact. They are an understandably standoffish sort, by and large, but I  have been able to confirm with them that the condition is indeed  vampirism which apparently comes in a multitude of strains, each with a  spectacular set of symptoms such as invisibility and even a sort of  lycanthropy. Through numerous official interactions with the governing  body of this secret society, I have concluded that their fundamental  understanding of the vampiric condition is woefully lacking and mired in  suspicion and pseudo-religious dogma that would make a Turk balk for  its strictures. Indeed, they seemed impressed with my studies and the  eloquence with which I was able to present them, apparently the typical  suffer of my particular strain of vampirism is far from the vanguard of  the king's English. So impressed where they that they even offered me an  office in their government, a rather high office by the sound of  things. I believe I shall accept. If nothing else, it should provide a  lofty vantage point from which to observe the breadth and epidemiology  of the afflictions so that I may move more expeditiously toward a cure."

As the tape ends the woman in the corner seems to snap out of a trance, reacting to Grout's voice. Meredith can see that the object she is holding is a knife. She turns to see Meredith and starts laughing manically "Come to take me have you? Do your experiments please you? You will not have me!"

        *GM:*  Everyone roll initiative. Also, place yourselves where you're supposed to be on the map.


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 19, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The woman in the corner continues to rock back and forth paying no mind to Meredith. Meredith can see that she seems fixated on some object she is holding but she can't tell what it is.
> 
> Lacey goes over to the table and places the tape into the player.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 Meredith's Initiative:
                rolling 1d20 + 3~ (9)+3*=*12


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


 rolled an 8 for initiative. It's in Roll20, which barely works for me on this barely working laptop, and will not work for me at all on my phone or kindle


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 23, 2013)

Turn Order:

Cloaked Figure 2: 25
Lacey: 22
Crazy Woman: 17
Clover: 13
Meredith: 12
Cloaked Figure1: 9
Father Koln: 8


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 23, 2013)

Cloaked Figure 2 takes one of the crochet mallets off the rack and swings it around menacingly taking a 5ft step towards the wall.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 23, 2013)

Lacey gets up from the chair and draws her guns firing at the cloaked figure with the mallet.

Lacey Attack 1                                                        rolling 1d20 + 11(8)+11*=*19      


                                                  rolling 1d20 + 11(9)+11*=*30      

Her first shot barely misses but the second hits the cloaked figure  right in the cheek cracking the mask on that side and going through.

Damage                                                        rolling 2d6 + 2(3+1)+2*=*6      

Cloaked Figure2 takes 6 damage (piercing).

Lacey Attack 2
                                  rolling 1d20 + 6(2)+6*=*8      


                                                  rolling 1d20 + 6(14)+6*=*20      

The first shot misses again but the second hits the cloaked figure right in the chest.

Damage
                                  rolling 2d6 + 2(4+5)+2*=*11      

Cloaked Figure2 takes 11 damage (piercing) (17 total).


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 23, 2013)

The Crazy Woman turns and lunges at Meredith with the knife making an ear-piercing shriek. 

                                  rolling 1d20 + 7(15)+7*=*22      

She stabs Meredith in the shoulder plunging the knife deep.

                                  rolling 1d4 + 5(2)+5*=*7

Meredith takes 7 damage (piercing).

Clover whines "Whyyyyy!" and will hold her action until Koln goes.

Meredith's turn.


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 23, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The Crazy Woman turns and lunges at Meredith with the knife making an ear-piercing shriek.
> 
> rolling 1d20 + 7(15)+7*=*22
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 Storyteller if your going to play Clover in fights you could be a little nicer about it.







Meredith takes her claws and attacks the crazed woman.

(rolled on D20)
First swing: 
rolling 1d20 + 14(15)+14*=*29      

Second swing: 
                                  rolling 1d20 + 9(20)+9*=*29


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 24, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Storyteller if your going to play Clover in fights you could be a little nicer about it.
> ...












*OOC:*


I was plenty nice, by all rights she should be calling you guys names! Also, please roll damage when you roll attack to save time. In this case especially, both attacks hit. Please roll an attack roll again at a +9 to confirm the crit.


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 25, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was plenty nice, by all rights she should be calling you guys names! Also, please roll damage when you roll attack to save time. In this case especially, both attacks hit. Please roll an attack roll again at a +9 to confirm the crit.












*OOC:*


 You confirm crits in this game too?







Crit confirm:
                rolling 1d20 + 9(15)+9*=*24

Dmg 1:
                                  rolling 1d8 + 4(3)+4*=*7

Dmg 2:
                                  rolling 1d8 + 4(2)+4*=*6


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 27, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You confirm crits in this game too?
> ...












*OOC:*


Yes, we're basically playing with D&D 3.5 rules.







The first swipe cuts the crazed woman across the chest and the second swipe catches her right across the left side of her face making her stumble back, she looks bewildered as she regains her balance (double damage and -2 to AC for 4 rounds). She looks badly hurt as blood streams from her open wounds.

The Muttering Woman takes 19 damage (slashing).

Cloaked Figure 1's turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Aug 27, 2013)

Cloaked Figure 1 takes a 5ft step to hide in the corner, yelling to no one in particular "The master's enemies have come! They will burn us all alive in this house, we are doomed!"

Father Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Aug 28, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Cloaked Figure 1 takes a 5ft step to hide in the corner, yelling to no one in particular "The master's enemies have come! They will burn us all alive in this house, we are doomed!"
> 
> Father Koln's turn.





"Sucre'bleu! They are here! Do not fret mon ami, with myself and Socrates and Laces and all the Spirits, we will protect the master, do you believe brother?! TELL ME, DO YOU BELIEVE?! PRAISE ZE LORD!" Koln asks of the cloaked figure, taking a five-foot step closer.









*OOC:*


 Really think combat could have been avoided here guys. Going to use some Koln-diplomacy to put out this fire and get some information first. Granted, we DID attack them, but it was just that muttering woman right? And she was smelly anyway, no? So going to roll diplomacy, at least on this cloaking guy. Feel free to help with the roll Clover, as Koln doesnt have any bonuses towards it. 

Yep... rolled a 7.


----------



## ladymermaid (Aug 28, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Sucre'bleu! They are here! Do not fret mon ami, with myself and Socrates and Laces and all the Spirits, we will protect the master, do you believe brother?! TELL ME, DO YOU BELIEVE?! PRAISE ZE LORD!" Koln asks of the cloaked figure, taking a five-foot step closer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 I agree just the bat  crazy lady who stabbed Meredith in the shoulder needs to be taken care of


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 3, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Sucre'bleu! They are here! Do not fret mon ami, with myself and Socrates and Laces and all the Spirits, we will protect the master, do you believe brother?! TELL ME, DO YOU BELIEVE?! PRAISE ZE LORD!" Koln asks of the cloaked figure, taking a five-foot step closer.





The cloaked figure holds up the crochet mallet "Back you fowl heathen, back I say! I will not let you drag me to my prison!!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 3, 2013)

Clover takes a 5 foot step into the room grumbling "Geeze Meredith, you couldn't finish the crazy woman off yourself? Guess if you want something done right you have to do it yourself!" 

Clover takes a shot at the woman with the knife with her .38.

Clover's Attack 1                                                        rolling 1d20 + 9(2)+9*=*11      



                                  Clover's Attack 2      
                                                  rolling 1d20 + 4(7)+4              *=      *      11      

Clover's shots miss as she can't seem to hold the gun steadily enough.

Cloaked Figure 2's turn


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 3, 2013)

Cloaked Figure 2 swings the crochet mallet at Koln.

Cloaked Figure 2's Attack                                                        rolling 1d20 + 10(17)+10*=*27      

The swing hits Koln square in the face.

The damage!
                                  rolling 1d6 + 5(1)+5              *=      *      6      

Koln takes 6 (blunt) damage.

Lacey's turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 3, 2013)

Lacey says "You should have had a V8!"

Lacey shoots at the Crazy Woman

Lacey Attack 1                                                        rolling 1d20 + 11(6)+11              *=      *      17      


                  Damage      
                                                  rolling 2d6 + 2(2+1)+2              *=      *      5      

The Crazy Woman takes 5 (piercing) damage.

The shots hit the woman in the side splattering more of her blood against the walls.

Lacey is not satisfied "There is simply not enough ketchup!"

                  Attack 2      
                                                  rolling 1d20 + 6(5)+6              *=      *      11      


The Crazy Woman dodges the second shot.

It's the Crazy Woman's turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 3, 2013)

The Crazy Woman charges at Lacey in a blind rage.

Crazy Woman Charges                                                        rolling 1d20 + 9(17)+9              *=      *      26      



She buries the knife into Lacey's chest.

Damage
                                  rolling 1d4 + 7(2)+7              *=      *      9      

Lacey takes 9 (piercing) damage.

Meredith's turn.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 6, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The Crazy Woman charges at Lacey in a blind rage.
> 
> Crazy Woman Charges                                                        rolling 1d20 + 9(17)+9              *=      *      26
> 
> ...




Meredith moves to the other side of the Crazy Lady(Flanking), "Your really knife happy aern't you?"

Slashes with both claws

Attack one: 
                rolling 1d20 + 14(10)+14*=*24      

Dmg:
                                  rolling 1d8 + 4(3)+4*=*7      



Attack two:
                                  rolling 1d20 + 9(19)+9*=*28      

Dmg:
                                  rolling 1d8 + 4(8)+4*=*12      









*OOC:*


 I did not calculate any bonuses from flanking if we get any as I did not know how that worked differently from Pathfinder


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 10, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith moves to the other side of the Crazy Lady(Flanking), "Your really knife happy aern't you?"
> 
> Slashes with both claws
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


It's the same as Pathfinder with a +2







The woman dies as she is torn apart by claws ripping huge gashes in her side.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 10, 2013)

Cloaked Figure 1 continues to hide in the corner mumbling curses to himself.

Father Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 11, 2013)

"Blessed are my enemies, for they shall be filled with Light!" Koln prays before firing at Cloaked Figure 2. After Firing, he will move behind Clover.









*OOC:*


 Rolled a 9 for attack 1. I doubt that hit, especially since he's cloaked.

Second attack was a 22. for 13 damage. This includes the additional 1d6 fire damage


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 13, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Blessed are my enemies, for they shall be filled with Light!" Koln prays before firing at Cloaked Figure 2. After Firing, he will move behind Clover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The first shot misses but the second shot hits the Cloaked Figure.

Cloaked Figure 2 takes 13 (piercing) damage.

The shot hits him in the chest and he falls to the ground dead.

        *GM:*  We're out of Initiative now.     

Lacey pulls the knife out of her chest.

Lacey will burn 1 bp to heal 10hp.

The wound starts to close up.

Cloaked Figure 1 continues to huddle in the corner eying the doorway.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 16, 2013)

Watches as Lacey's wound closes. "The Lord's Light has blessed your filthy flesh, and closed that which was vile _et _bloodie. A miracle, a miracle, Oh Praise Him" Koln celebrates, about to leave the room, and head for the locked door. "_Venir avec moi,_ brothers and sisters, we will gather by ze water of Truth tonight, if our key-shaped spirit may fill this hole, and our faith is strong, then all will be baptized in ze Blood of the Lamb!"

He turns back, looking in the direction of the Cloaked Figure. "_S'il vous plait,_ _mon ami_? All are invited to worship, brother! "


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 18, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Watches as Lacey's wound closes. "The Lord's Light has blessed your filthy flesh, and closed that which was vile _et _bloodie. A miracle, a miracle, Oh Praise Him" Koln celebrates, about to leave the room, and head for the locked door. "_Venir avec moi,_ brothers and sisters, we will gather by ze water of Truth tonight, if our key-shaped spirit may fill this hole, and our faith is strong, then all will be baptized in ze Blood of the Lamb!"
> 
> He turns back, looking in the direction of the Cloaked Figure. "_S'il vous plait,_ _mon ami_? All are invited to worship, brother! "





Lacey looks at Meredith "Did he just call me filthy?" 

She calls over to Koln angrily "I'll have you know I showered tonight! You read me bedtime stories in the bathroom while I washed the stinkiness away."

The Cloaked Figure looks up from cowering in the corner "Free? This one is free!? Glorious day!" He gets up and runs out of the room cackling madly. He will push past if he must but once he leaves the room he flees down the hallway. You hear a door get kicked open at the other end of the hall and the man shrieks, the sound seeming to get further away until it is cut off completely.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 18, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey looks at Meredith "Did he just call me filthy?"
> 
> She calls over to Koln angrily "I'll have you know I showered tonight! You read me bedtime stories in the bathroom while I washed the stinkiness away."
> 
> The Cloaked Figure looks up from cowering in the corner "Free? This one is free!? Glorious day!" He gets up and runs out of the room cackling madly. He will push past if he must but once he leaves the room he flees down the hallway. You hear a door get kicked open at the other end of the hall and the man shrieks, the sound seeming to get further away until it is cut off completely.




Meredith peaks her head out of the doorway after the cloaked guy and gets surprised by the shriek, "Umm..should we go after him and see what that was?"


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 18, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith peaks her head out of the doorway after the cloaked guy and gets surprised by the shriek, "Umm..should we go after him and see what that was?"




"Fear not Green Marie, and rejoice! For the Lord has shown him the Way! Now as our, and mine, Father guides him, so too shall our newfound key guide us. Lead on, sister." Koln explains and exalts, motioning for the locked steel door.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Fear not Green Marie, and rejoice! For the Lord has shown him the Way! Now as our, and mine, Father guides him, so too shall our newfound key guide us. Lead on, sister." Koln explains and exalts, motioning for the locked steel door.




Meredith looks at Koln and sighs, "Alright let's see what's behind door number 4." Meredith moves to flank the steel door and waits for Koln to open it.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 19, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith looks at Koln and sighs, "Alright let's see what's behind door number 4." Meredith moves to flank the steel door and waits for Koln to open it.




 Father Koln takes the key from whoever has it, and opens it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 20, 2013)

The heavy door opens to a flight of stairs that lead up. You can see the stary sky at the top of the stairs.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 22, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> The heavy door opens to a flight of stairs that lead up. You can see the stary sky at the top of the stairs.




Meredith peeks up the stairs, "O good the roof. I'm not sure how helpful that is, especially after last night."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 24, 2013)

Koln picks up the statue formerly known as "Clover" and heads upstairs with everyone.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 24, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln picks up the statue formerly known as "Clover" and heads upstairs with everyone.




Clover whines as Koln picks her up and carries her outside "Put me down! Put me down!" she yells while kicking her legs.

Lacey goes over to the crochet mallet rack and takes one of them off. She rolls it around in her hands before following the others outside.

The doorway leads out to a balcony overlooking the city skyline. The night is warm and clear and the lights of the city flash in the distance. On the other end of the balcony is another doorway that looks like the one you just passed through.

Lacey looks around outside "Such pretty lights, like little stars stuck in a light bright. Hey, I want to hit something, you think I'll get to hit something?" She holds up the mallet excitedly while bouncing on the balls of her feet.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 24, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover whines as Koln picks her up and carries her outside "Put me down! Put me down!" she yells while kicking her legs.
> 
> Lacey goes over to the crochet mallet rack and takes one of them off. She rolls it around in her hands before following the others outside.
> 
> ...




Meredith glances at Lacey, "With the way things have been going, more than likely." Meredith moves slowly to the other doorway and assumes her flanking position. She turns round and looks at Koln. "Koln put her down and get over here and try this door." she sighs shaking her head.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Sep 25, 2013)

Koln places le Clover statue on the other side of the doorway. He listens for any sounds from the other side of it.









*OOC:*


 Rolled Listen Check with Heightened senses in roll20

Got a 32, with a natural 20 roll 







If Koln doesn't hear anything, he will open the door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Sep 27, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln places le Clover statue on the other side of the doorway. He listens for any sounds from the other side of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Koln
[sblock]You don't hear anything behind the door.[/sblock]

The door opens to a stairway leading up. You cant really see what is up there but from the bottom you can tell that the area is dimly lit.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 29, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]You don't hear anything behind the door.[/sblock]
> 
> The door opens to a stairway leading up. You cant really see what is up there but from the bottom you can tell that the area is dimly lit.




Meredith whispers, "Alright I guess its up and atom." She slowly creeps up the stairs as quietly as possible.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 1, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith whispers, "Alright I guess its up and atom." She slowly creeps up the stairs as quietly as possible.




        *GM:*  Please make a Move Silently check if you are trying to do so.     

The stairs lead to an open foyer, a large iron chandelier provides dim lighting to the area. There are double doors on the North and South walls and single wooden doors lining the East and West walls. Despite being dim and unwelcoming this area doesn't seem to be in a state of neglect, the floor is clean and there aren't too many cobwebs clinging to the high corners near the ceiling. A distinct rug lies in front of the Northern doorway, the rug bears the same symbols that were found on the locked door on the first level.


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 1, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *GM:*  Please make a Move Silently check if you are trying to do so.
> 
> The stairs lead to an open foyer, a large iron chandelier provides dim lighting to the area. There are double doors on the North and South walls and single wooden doors lining the East and West walls. Despite being dim and unwelcoming this area doesn't seem to be in a state of neglect, the floor is clean and there aren't too many cobwebs clinging to the high corners near the ceiling. A distinct rug lies in front of the Northern doorway, the rug bears the same symbols that were found on the locked door on the first level.












*OOC:*


 Meredith Move Silently roll:  I rolled here  http://www.brockjones.com/dieroller/dice.htm
 Rolling 1d20 + 7
( 14 ) + 7 = 21 







Meredith moves to the side of the opening she goes through to allow the others to come in behind her. She motions with her right arm for everyone to follow.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 9, 2013)

Father Koln places his hat on Clover's head, followed by his coat. "Hold this, mon ami, and stand back!" Before she can protest, Koln lifts up the rug. "Come on out Satan! You hellish bastard!!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 15, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln places his hat on Clover's head, followed by his coat. "Hold this, mon ami, and stand back!" Before she can protest, Koln lifts up the rug. "Come on out Satan! You hellish bastard!!"




Koln
[sblock]There is nothing under the rug.[/sblock]

Lacey follows the group up the stairs with crochet mallet still in hand. Looking at the rug that Koln is looking under she says "What familiar symbols you have my dear."


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 17, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]There is nothing under the rug.[/sblock]
> 
> Lacey follows the group up the stairs with crochet mallet still in hand. Looking at the rug that Koln is looking under she says "What familiar symbols you have my dear."




"Indeed sister... I feel we are very close... Brrr.. it is verey warm, no?" Koln shudders, placing his coat around Clover, his hat still on her head. "Now pick a door, Green Marie."


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 23, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Indeed sister... I feel we are very close... Brrr.. it is verey warm, no?" Koln shudders, placing his coat around Clover, his hat still on her head. "Now pick a door, Green Marie."




Meredith walks over to the door with the rug in front of it, without steeping on the rug she tries to listen at the door. 









*OOC:*


 Listen check
rolled on http://www.brockjones.com/dieroller/dice.htm

1d20 = 9


----------



## izillama (Oct 23, 2013)

Clover put her hands on her hips, glaring at her fellow party members, "I have to say, your interpretation of me over the past couple of months has been appalling, to say the least. Not to mention your spelling. Lacey, I'm not sure how in the world you think a 'crochet' mallet might be intimidating. Now, since I read ten pages worth of you hapless adventurers' antics, you would think I have some idea of what's going on. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if the description of what is happening wasn't written clearly enough or not, but it's just not clicking. So, we're on the roof. Koln has been carrying me around like some kind of Catholic pack mule. And Meredith has once again failed a listen check, as she clearly has no ability to use her mind beyond what it takes to think about running ahead of the group and forging forward without any real attention paid to strategy. Lacey has her 'crochet' mallet? Good. I'm shaking in my Mary Janes. Now, let's get on with this scene and see what plays out. I'm _dying_ for the thrilling conclusion of this story arc."

She crossed her arms, stepping away give room to her ragtag group of companions. 









*OOC:*


Breaking the fourth wall and proud of it.


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 24, 2013)

izillama said:


> Clover put her hands on her hips, glaring at her fellow party members, "I have to say, your interpretation of me over the past couple of months has been appalling, to say the least. Not to mention your spelling. Lacey, I'm not sure how in the world you think a 'crochet' mallet might be intimidating. Now, since I read ten pages worth of you hapless adventurers' antics, you would think I have some idea of what's going on. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if the description of what is happening wasn't written clearly enough or not, but it's just not clicking. So, we're on the roof. Koln has been carrying me around like some kind of Catholic pack mule. And Meredith has once again failed a listen check, as she clearly has no ability to use her mind beyond what it takes to think about running ahead of the group and forging forward without any real attention paid to strategy. Lacey has her 'crochet' mallet? Good. I'm shaking in my Mary Janes. Now, let's get on with this scene and see what plays out. I'm _dying_ for the thrilling conclusion of this story arc."
> 
> She crossed her arms, stepping away give room to her ragtag group of companions.
> 
> ...




Meredith stands up from leaning over the rug to listen at the door and turns to look at Clover. "We'll if you feel you could do better, pick a door and see what you find." She says with her arms crossed.


----------



## izillama (Oct 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


Again, I'm really having trouble envisioning what's going on. Isn't there only one door? Btw, it's "well", not "we'll" (you can thank Clover for that little tidbit ^.^)


----------



## ladymermaid (Oct 26, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *GM:*  Please make a Move Silently check if you are trying to do so.
> 
> The stairs lead to an open foyer, a large iron chandelier provides dim lighting to the area. There are double doors on the North and South walls and single wooden doors lining the East and West walls. Despite being dim and unwelcoming this area doesn't seem to be in a state of neglect, the floor is clean and there aren't too many cobwebs clinging to the high corners near the ceiling. A distinct rug lies in front of the Northern doorway, the rug bears the same symbols that were found on the locked door on the first level.






izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Again, I'm really having trouble envisioning what's going on. Isn't there only one door? Btw, it's "well", not "we'll" (you can thank Clover for that little tidbit ^.^)












*OOC:*


 When we got onto the roofish/balcony there was another door, we opened it and it had a stairway that went up. At the top of those stairs is the room that Dave describes in the first quote here. Were at the stair landing, and than ofcourse I went to try and investigate the door with the rug in front of it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Oct 26, 2013)

[sblock]Map is up on roll20 so please refer to that to see the room layout.[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln (Oct 30, 2013)

"Ah, Green Marie. Pardon, sister, but perhaps I may be of service? Clover, be a helpful soul and hold these, per fervor?" Father Koln asks, tossing her his pants. Yes, he is wearing Bible-themed boxers. 

Father Koln moves to the northernmost door, and listens.

"While I am here, sister Laces, can you be so kind as to listen for what secrets the door to ze right of moi has to say before the Lord?" He asks, wanting Lacey to listen at the door to the North-East. 









*OOC:*


 Koln's Listen Check w Heightened Senses and no pants                                              

                                                  rolling 1d20+12      
                    (13


)
+12              
*        =      *              25


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 6, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah, Green Marie. Pardon, sister, but perhaps I may be of service? Clover, be a helpful soul and hold these, per fervor?" Father Koln asks, tossing her his pants. Yes, he is wearing Bible-themed boxers.
> 
> Father Koln moves to the northernmost door, and listens.
> 
> ...




Lacey smiles wickedly at Clover holding up the croquet mallet "When is a croquet mallet like a billy club? I'll tell you! Whenever you want it to be..." she gives Clover a light bop on the head with it before moving up the stairs to follow the others. 

Seeing Koln remove his pants she says "Ooh, sexy undies!" and follows suit removing her skirt and handing it to Clover as well. While not bible-themed her panties are a religious white lace. 

She listens at the door to the right of Koln.









*OOC:*


Listen Check with Heightened Senses and no skirt
rolling 1d20 + 16      (7)+16              *=*23







Lacey whispers to Koln while crouching in front of the door. "Silent as the grave."

Koln
[sblock]You don't hear anything behind the door. But you notice it is locked by some strange metal bar going across the front of the door.[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 6, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey smiles wickedly at Clover holding up the croquet mallet "When is a croquet mallet like a billy club? I'll tell you! Whenever you want it to be..." she gives Clover a light bop on the head with it before moving up the stairs to follow the others.
> 
> Seeing Koln remove his pants she says "Ooh, sexy undies!" and follows suit removing her skirt and handing it to Clover as well. While not bible-themed her panties are a religious white lace.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 am i assuming Meredith hears nothing at her door?


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 13, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> am i assuming Meredith hears nothing at her door?




        *GM:*  If you want to make a listen check then please move your piece to the door in question and make a roll...and label it.


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 16, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> Meredith walks over to the door with the rug in front of it, without steeping on the rug she tries to listen at the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Tale_Weaver said:


> *GM:*  If you want to make a listen check then please move your piece to the door in question and make a roll...and label it.













*OOC:*


 changed on map too


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 17, 2013)

ladymermaid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> changed on map too





Meredith
[sblock]Alright well please use the roll20 board for all rolls. It makes things much easier to track having all the rolls in once place.

Meredith doesn't hear anything behind the door.[/sblock]


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 17, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meredith
> [sblock]Alright well please use the roll20 board for all rolls. It makes things much easier to track having all the rolls in once place.
> 
> Meredith doesn't hear anything behind the door.[/sblock]




"I don't hear anything, do you Koln?" Meredith asks.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 19, 2013)

"Sister Marie, you make a poor poor impression of moi. I am insulted. Hearing and LISTENING to the Word of God is my role, I feel in Creation. You may be redeemed as well, but your strengths are elsewhere..." He shakes his head at her, retrieving his pants and putting them back on. "Laces, when I make le sign, open your door, after moi. If I am correct, and the Lord Wills it, the Right is connected. If so, we will catch them by surprise by what I like to call ze 'Reach Around' tactique!" He instructs, moving to the Southernmost door on the Right.

"Tres' bien, four leafed one! You are indeed of Ventrue spirit! A master tacticione! Do you not see? She is bravely guarding our rear, without any prompt from Socrates, brava!" 

"Sister Marie, si vous plait? Your position?" He asks, motioning for her to move to the middle door on the right side. "Only open your door when I give the signal, you will know it because it is ze signal, and Laces door will be opening. Comprenez vous?"

Without waiting for a response, he opens his door first.


----------



## ladymermaid (Nov 21, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Sister Marie, you make a poor poor impression of moi. I am insulted. Hearing and LISTENING to the Word of God is my role, I feel in Creation. You may be redeemed as well, but your strengths are elsewhere..." He shakes his head at her, retrieving his pants and putting them back on. "Laces, when I make le sign, open your door, after moi. If I am correct, and the Lord Wills it, the Right is connected. If so, we will catch them by surprise by what I like to call ze 'Reach Around' tactique!" He instructs, moving to the Southernmost door on the Right.
> 
> "Tres' bien, four leafed one! You are indeed of Ventrue spirit! A master tacticione! Do you not see? She is bravely guarding our rear, without any prompt from Socrates, brava!"
> 
> ...




Meredith moves to the middle door on the right wall and waits for Koln.









*OOC:*


 O awesome so were opening all three of these doors at once? Ok so waiting for Daves response to Koln opening his door since I don't believe that to be the signal


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


 No no no, we're not opening them all at once.

Koln's opening his door first. If there's hostiles inside, and if all the doors open to the same room (as Koln hopes), he will draw their attention towards him. That is when he will give the signal for Meredith and Lacey to open their doors and join the fray... from BEHIND those hostiles. The ol' reach-around!


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 22, 2013)

*GM:*  I misread my notes here and all 3 of the doors that you are in front of are locked.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


 okay then.. Koln will try to pick the lock open, using a lockpick. 

                                  rolling 1d20+11      
                    (13


)
+11              
*        =      *              24      








If he's successful, he's going to be sneaky about it. If the door swings his way, he will tuck himself between the wall and the door as he opens it, peering between the small space where the door and wall meet. He will open it very slightly, only enough to peer outside, from where he is. If it looks hairy, he will shut the door and re-strategize with the team. 

If the door swings out, then he will squish to the south-easternmost point of the map, against the wall, and push the door out.  He will then crouch and peak low from around the doorframe, before continuing. 

While picking and opening it should go without saying that he's trying to do it quietly. This means twisting the knob slowly, and holding it in place as he opens the door and, if need be, closing it again, to avoid the tell-tale "click/bump" of a door's switch brushing against the slot in the doorframe, if that makes sense.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 27, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> okay then.. Koln will try to pick the lock open, using a lockpick.
> ...




Koln
[sblock]The walls, floor, and ceiling of this room are smooth and radiate a soft, pastel glow. It is impossible to say exactly what color the walls are, for their surface is a constant swirling of colors that reminds you of floating on water. Watching these ever-changing colors is very soothing, almost hypnotic, and you find it difficult to keep any given tho0ught in your mind for long while looking at them.

        *GM:*  Make me a Will Save     [/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln (Nov 27, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]The walls, floor, and ceiling of this room are smooth and radiate a soft, pastel glow. It is impossible to say exactly what color the walls are, for their surface is a constant swirling of colors that reminds you of floating on water. Watching these ever-changing colors is very soothing, almost hypnotic, and you find it difficult to keep any given tho0ught in your mind for long while looking at them.
> 
> *GM:*  Make me a Will Save     [/sblock]












*OOC:*



Will Save                                                        rolling 1d20+10      
                    (16



)

+10              

*        =      *              26


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Nov 28, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Koln resists the urge to walk into the room and play with the toys on the floor.     

Lacey will try the lock on the door in front of her.









*OOC:*


Open Lock Check
rolling 1d20 + 15(10​)+15*= **25*







The door opens and Lacey looks upon the room in front of her.









*OOC:*


Will Save
rolling 1d20 + 12 (6)​+12​*= **18*​







She walks into the room as if in a trance.


----------



## Strider_Koln (Dec 3, 2013)

Tale_Weaver said:


> *GM:*  Koln resists the urge to walk into the room and play with the toys on the floor.
> 
> Lacey will try the lock on the door in front of her.
> 
> ...





"Green Marie, be like Clover and stay. Good doggie. Now I must fetch Sister Laces before she gets herself all tangled in this web."

Koln moves to Lacey's door, calling after her. 









*OOC:*


 Will Save, in case I need to make another

Rolled a 19 in the game


----------



## ladymermaid (Dec 4, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Green Marie, be like Clover and stay. Good doggie. Now I must fetch Sister Laces before she gets herself all tangled in this web."
> 
> Koln moves to Lacey's door, calling after her.
> 
> ...




Meredith looks worried, looking where Lacey disappeared from. She nods her head to Koln and stays poised at the middle door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver (Dec 6, 2013)

Strider_Koln said:


> "Green Marie, be like Clover and stay. Good doggie. Now I must fetch Sister Laces before she gets herself all tangled in this web."
> 
> Koln moves to Lacey's door, calling after her.
> 
> ...




The room Koln sees before him is utterly featureless save for a single seat carved from a block of black stone that rests in the center of the floor. The walls, like the stone seat, are fashioned from single slabs of this gleaming ebon rock. A strange aura seems to fill the place with a pale light, but no obvious source for this illumination can be found.

Koln
[sblock]You feel the strong urge to walk into the room and sit down on the chair but you resist.[/sblock]

Lacey sits in the stone seat and stares blankly forward as if in a trance. Then all of a sudden she starts screaming as if in horrible pain clutching herself all over as if she can't pinpoint which part of her body is in pain the most.


----------

